# Mohican's 2014 Season



## Mohican (Jan 3, 2014)

Time to start the new year's season.

Here are a few pics to start it off!

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold #2 Mainlined for 16 Mains:



Her stem:





New microscope:








Seeded Clones




Jilly Bean







Indoor/Outdoor Clones:






Happy New Year!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 3, 2014)

How do u like that microscope? I never seen that before. Positives/negatives?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 3, 2014)

what was Jillybean seeded with? i tried a breeding a jillybean hybrid a few years back with agent orange and it turned out banana happy, only a few seeds to test as i should have had more  good luck though looking beautiful so far.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Jan 3, 2014)

You know I'm here mo....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the microscope! Easy to use, battery or cord, SD Card for pics, and built-in light 







The Jilly Bean was crossed with Jilly Bean, Scott's OG and Pakistani Punch.


Nice to see you DSG!



I decided I better try and finish harvesting the Mainlined Mulanje Gold:






Can I just run fresh buds in ice water to make hash?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like u need a prospect .. I'll volunteer


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 3, 2014)

Man, I think I might have to buy me one of them scopes.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 3, 2014)

Take that back, I WILL get me one of them lol.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of the best wax/hash/concentrate imo is made with fresh buds! 

Beautil pics and cool gadgets.

i have been vegging a yoda og for 3 months now, cant wait till she goes outside!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 3, 2014)

Come on over DSG (aren't you tired of trimming)!

MJ92705 - I heard that there is a Playschool or some such brand at Toys R Us that sounds cool too. This was a gift I got for Xmas so I did not do any of the legwork (just mentioned I wanted one). The little handheld scope I got from Radio Shack never was easy to use - this new scope is a dream!

FFH - I am doing a rough trim tonight to remove leaves and stems and then going on an ice run in the morning  You and Frenchy both said it is a good idea so I am going to IWE all of this Mulanje 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Freeze it first Mo then run them in the ice. It makes great ice hash. The colder the but the better. Let us see how you do. Happy New Year homie!


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been using fresh trim to make bubble for yonks, Mo and it produces a nice smoke indeed. Fresh buds will as well. Just ensure you dry and cure the bubble well.

And I know the scope was a present, but any idea on the cost? Cheers, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

No idea - I don't dare ask 

It is a Celestron InfiniView LCD Digital Microscope. It is such a blast to use - I feel like a kid again 

I have been trimming for hours now and I barely made a dent in the pile. My trim bucket is smelling lovely 

Calling it a night - ta

Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey mo! Looking good man. I think the bubble would come out great from that. Mmmmmmm. What you gonna stick in the ground this year? I may run a few outside in 5gl buckets this season. Nothing like a solar bulb. . 

Looking at those pics makes me want coffee and bag. Hard to leave when im cuddling this cute baby this morning.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

I have these two girls for this year:




RD Scott's OG and TGA Jesus OG


I also have a few hundred beans of crosses I will grow out for breeding.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is what is on the Mulanje and will soon be in my bubble bags 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Grandmah (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow. That's such a wonderful view.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

I am so glad we had a long season this year so the Mulanje could finish nicely


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

You have to have the first outdoor harvest of 2014 on RIU


----------



## Mohican (Jan 5, 2014)

Still trimming the Mulanje and finding seeds!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Jan 5, 2014)

My birthdays coming up mo^^^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

mine to ^^^^^pakipunch____mulange


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 5, 2014)

testers needed? those look awesome! wishing you atb this year mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

digging the scope Mo! here's a to new year full of lovely flowers!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

MO! Happy New Years man. Hope you had a great time for the holidays. Looks like a blast still going at that big girl.  Looking good for the next round. Whats your night low temps? Im at the base of the SB mountains so it has dropped to 30 a few nights and the sun cutting back so much winter outdoor for me just wasn't working out. I am hoping to throw something outside to flower before the long days come back though.

I want to know how many hours you have into trimming that monster.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

Days are so nice I keep bringing the clones outside to get some Vitamin D 

I may need testers to help find a good pheno from all of these beans 

Last night I finished chopping up all of the buds off of the latest tote of Mulanje branches. Filled a Home Depot bucket 2/3 to the top. Bought a new larger paddle for my drill so I can mimic the action on the washing machines. I might add a drain to the bottom of the bucket and then I won't need to lift it to pour out the hash water. It will be my own little cheapo washing machine. I also need to make some bottomless buckets like Frenchy has (I need to watch his video again). Cant wait to see how much "sand" I can collect 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 6, 2014)

Subbed up, buddy


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey i used to take my clones outside for vitamin d but one day they started flowering and bcuz of that i stopped, but man they sure did grow alot!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

I bring them back in before it gets dark and put them under the 18/6 lights. So far no flowers and the Jesus OG revegged from flower!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are some pics from the garden today:

Mulanje 1 stump flowers:




MalMo stump buds (can't wait to look at them under the scope):





Seeded Clones:

















What is left of the Mulanje #2:





The screen room:





Another bean! Scotts OG x JB:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 6, 2014)

Gotta spread more rep... that jilly looks so yummy! even my wife turned over and agreed (she doesn't smoke, more of an edible gal)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2014)

I had some of the Malawi and coconut oil in my coffee for Xmas. After two hours I got rubber legs. It was freaky how high I got! 

I use it on my skin too. It got rid of some skin cancer spots in less than a month!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

is it just me or does that last shot of the pip look like a fish?!? scope stump bud shots please sir!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2014)

It does! A plump little gold fish! 

I will head out right now and get some of those crusty buds for scoping.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2014)

OK - here are some shots of the crusty old outside budlets.

First is the Marion Berry stump bud which is still green:












Here is the crispy critter buds:












It is amazing that some trichs are still clear!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had some of the Malawi and coconut oil in my coffee for Xmas. After two hours I got rubber legs. It was freaky how high I got!
> 
> I use it on my skin too. It got rid of some skin cancer spots in less than a month!



I love edibles in the coffee man. I make cannamels and melt them in milk before mixing with my coffee. Super nice way to start the morning. I make canna caps with the coconut oil and they work phenomenal also. I take the same coconut oil and mix it with tummy butter to make a balm. My mother-in-laws both love it for what ails them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2014)

Mo, 

I love your new toy man! I cant rep you anymore but those are some beautiful pictures


----------



## yktind (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll be making some coconut oil tonight if time permits it. Do you have any good links off hand on a procedure? or Just follow the ol' google machine?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

If I remember correctly, it was two hours at 180 degrees Fahrenheit in a saucepan on an electric stove.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

crazy shots man. marion berry has lamp post like trichs. did you try smoking the stumpy stuff? i'm curious.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

Not yet - still debating  I tried this once on some old gold crusty stump buds and there was no buzz. These look like there is plenty of resin!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

Do it! ....nah. Dont do it. Lol. Probably taste bad?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

I am going to do it!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

I will post a microscope picture of the ash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

????????????????????????


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 9, 2014)

i would smoke the hell out of the marion berry stump bud, and maybe even the other one!! why not?! interesting with the clear trichs stilll!!...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

The crusty bud made him catatonic. He hasnt been back since.... Lol! Beware the brown crusty buds!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

Have not smoked it yet. Sat down to finally play some GTA5 I got for Xmas and I passed out at 3 AM. It was nice to see FarmerJohn420 on there. At least that is who he reminded me of because he gave me a couple hits of his TGA gear at the LA Cup and I was seeing aliens! I was in SanBerdu so they were mostly from Mexico, but still...

Budump dump....

Cricket cricket cricket


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 9, 2014)

Game is sick. Was sad after I beat it though. Online is fun. HAve you tried that yet?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

No not yet. I am still having fun with the disc. 

The part where the son drugs the dad and he falls from the spaceship - that was amazing! I flew him around for ever and finally head-dove him to the ground


----------



## kindnug (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd smoke that marion stump bud immediately... I want those purple trich. stalks in my lungs!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Smoked the Malawi stump bud:











Took two hits. The first hit smelled like burning hair at first  The inhale was smooth and the exhale was a thick white cloud. I took a bigger hit the second time and almost coughed.

The high was good and there were no ill effects from the oldness.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice mo. I tried to rep you for smoking stump bud but it said Im maxed out on you.  Do you have indoor too? or outdoor only?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a couple clones inside that are waiting to go outdoors full time. I was having humidity issues with big plants indoors. I did not want to modify my house with ducting so I am planning on building a growhouse in the north garden. It will be a greenhouse with supplemental lighting and maybe I will have a 1K running in there at some point.

Clones:




Jesus OG #3 Reveg from Flower:





Scott's OG #1:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

As for the Rep - thanks! I don't think any more matters  

Just post pics and comments - that is more fun for me


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> As for the Rep - thanks! I don't think any more matters
> 
> Just post pics and comments - that is more fun for me



LOL! Not of it really matters... This is a pot forum!! woot.  Yeah I figured you had something in the works outside. This is why I like the cabinet... no structure modifications to where ever I live. I will never have the grow inside the house with me. Hopefully we buy in the next few years and then I may build a permanent grow out-building.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

man i wish i could be in with you  may have to put my gdp mom out gorilla would finish what end march hell my bday may put a few


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

You are! I see you almost every day


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Word.... LOL The only RIUer I have met in Person is Jig. I would meet up with Mo too though. 

Its tough even in Legal states unfortunately. Despite being legal I still have alot to lose. Its been fun starting to share strains, hangout etc though!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

yea i ment having jan outdoor going but yes i would love to come kick it on the left coast with all of you


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

doh... lol. yea.. January outdoor. ONLY in the valley man. I was trying but outdoor is a fail at the base of the mountains. pretty soon though I think I will be putting one out. Hopefully with enough time to flower before the days get long again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

yea i am pretty far south


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

I met DynaRyder in Hawaii when I was on Oahu last year. That was a blast hanging with a fellow grower I met on RIU! I keep trying to get the local growers to have an informal SoCal cup locally. Maybe we can all meet up at the San Berdu Cup in Feb?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i so wish i could be there i have the wife in now looks like this summer maybe after fall harvest we will be in cali for good


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

What areas are you looking at?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i have a friend in humbolt but mendo would be bad ass, i have friends in the stockton area as well


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Good choice. I was on the California govt. land auction site and there were some good parcels of triangle land with houses available for pretty decent prices.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

You have a link bro


----------



## scarelet (Jan 13, 2014)

Good read guys....


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 13, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> doh... lol. yea.. January outdoor. ONLY in the valley man. I was trying but outdoor is a fail at the base of the mountains. pretty soon though I think I will be putting one out. Hopefully with enough time to flower before the days get long again.


Just curious comparing the production under the sun that can be hand to living in a wonderful long warm hospitable outdoor environment which extends a growing season in regions closer to equator, how would productivity compare maintaining a similar grow. One that is same in size (area), same in keeping all genetics, application of care in keeping of environment. Expect for, because compassion is duration of sun light verses duration of available light per day in given spacial area. 

The longest day of light availability that I now of, would be Alaska. Which means this will subject to an indoor grow in an attempt to maintain same environment (air temp \ humidity) that outdoor season provides. An indoor grow using same space, could it be setup to take advantage of longer light cycle in day? Such as dividing space into rooms where sunlight coming from above for veg then setup rooms that block out light for 12 hours needed to flower? 

Anywise just was thinking where else is it sunny all the time, would it be possible to take advantage of that? 
Anyways last place you'll find me is freezing my ass off up North, nope. But someday hope to be a living S of 40 Degrees Latitude!

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Now they have programmable lights that come on slowly like sunrise and dim at sunset. I always wanted to have an indoor that ran off of solar panels and mimicked the outdoor timing 

I don't remember what the link was. I think I was browsing the Humboldt county website and found a link. Might have been the CA website and I searched the Mendo area. I remember that it was not very well organized. I used Google maps to see the lots and locations better.


Here is the link for the LA Medical Cannabis Cup:

http://www.cannabiscup.com/los-angeles




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html#post10064686


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I am going to harvest the remainder of the seeded plants tonight. This includes Jilly Beans, Scott's OGs, Paki Punch, and Jesus OG.

Seeded clones:







Scott's OG #1:





Jesus OG #1 2nd gen clone (super frosty - like rock candy):





The Mulanje #2 is still hanging in there. Just mostly larfy bud:




Macro:





The compost pile is cooking away and will probably get a boost of blood, guano, or seaweed to bring up my N to C ratio:





The indoor clones are getting bigger daily and loving the sunshine visits. I added my Kessil H350M back to the cab and a Y adaptor with two CFLs. The CFLs were just way too hot. Heated up the whole room in an hour. Now I am back to an old school Flouro grow tube, 2 LED 65 watt replacement bulbs (both daylight - WalMart and Home Depot Cree) and the magenta Kessil LED.

Messy cab shot:



Hot CFLs:



Clones:

Jesus OG Reveg:








Scott's OG:




Both:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

The Jilly Bean #1 smelled just like thin mints. So strongly it burned my nose. Only had two beans. 

Anybody feel the earthquake? 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

No shakin up here man.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

It was centered in Fontana:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 15, 2014)

CA summer has started again, hahaha. Maybe Winter will stop by one weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Shake and Bake baby!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 15, 2014)

my power went out 3 times for half a second each time. all within a few min. That was probably the quake. Its 80 in the desert. I know its hotter in OC for you guys. I hope there won't be hot death weather during the cup like during rock the bells in august.


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice plants. Looks tasty.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

It was 85 and sunny last year. Baking on the blacktop. Bring your own food and water in case they don't change the concessions from last year.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 16, 2014)

I cant believe it was 87 today and will be 87 tomorrow too. Hard to get my cure right. I had my little OGR Wifi pollinated with 2 seeds. Was that pollen from you Mo??? lol.

GT


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2014)

All my pollen was indoors, in a zipper bag, or on a tiny paint brush  I wish I had been more liberal with the pollen this run.

I did get a few seeds on plants I didn't pollinate. I was thinking the bees brought it from somewhere else. I had a big increase in bee activity last year.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

WhoDat has me listening to some great old tunes on YouTube. I don't want to spam his thread with my songs so here they are:

[video=youtube_share;eOB4VdlkzO4]http://youtu.be/eOB4VdlkzO4[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

More of John Denver:

[video=youtube_share;diwuu_r6GJE]http://youtu.be/diwuu_r6GJE[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Some high Beatles:

[video=youtube_share;0aOJGJD-SQc]http://youtu.be/0aOJGJD-SQc[/video]


I can show you...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Something a little different:

[video=youtube_share;V7Fin7aD1SE]http://youtu.be/V7Fin7aD1SE[/video]

now you can kiss my ass goodbye...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Make love not war!

[video=youtube_share;M2vk3gOjm6I]http://youtu.be/M2vk3gOjm6I[/video]

Best drum beat ever...except maybe for...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Windows XP - Media Player

[video=youtube_share;eQHD50RNcns]http://youtu.be/eQHD50RNcns[/video]


I'm Achin I'm Shakin I'm Breakin Like Humans Do


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Mulleted Robert Plant


[video=youtube_share;zvcvgftr_FE]http://youtu.be/zvcvgftr_FE[/video]


My love is a leaf on the freeway...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Me and the boys will be playin all night

[video=youtube_share;kHkojuUSDO8]http://youtu.be/kHkojuUSDO8[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

She cries alone at night to often...


[video=youtube_share;nNG7m_Y3y5Q]http://youtu.be/nNG7m_Y3y5Q[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow - only one like on Only Women Bleed (thanks Tobinates)! Probably one of the all time best rock ballads!

Rubes! (as Homer Simpson)

"She cries alone at night too often​He smokes and drinks and don't come home at all
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women blee heeeed"​
Alice Cooper 1971! Song changed my life!

When I was 10 my mom gave me this as my first record:




I can still sing them all by heart.




Can't Buy Me Love
I Should Have Known Better
Paperback Writer
Rain
Lady Madonna
Revolution
Hey Jude
Old Brown Shoe
Don't Let Me Down
The Ballad of John & Yoko

A few good songs 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

I can relate sometimes:

[video=youtube_share;obEtgWkksU4]http://youtu.be/obEtgWkksU4[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Epic fail on the hash run. I waited to long to use my trims and the bottom rotted and got moldy. I thought the 100 degree room would dry out the bucket and I also expected to run them sooner.

Ran the dry stuff just to dial in my system and then I cleaned everything with iso. Ran a fresh batch right off the bush but the return was very small. I trimmed the bush again and I am drying with the nets this time. I did get some micro shots of the product 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Epic fail on the hash run. I waited to long to use my trims and the bottom rotted and got moldy. I thought the 100 degree room would dry out the bucket and I also expected to run them sooner.
> 
> Ran the dry stuff just to dial in my system and then I cleaned everything with iso. Ran a fresh batch right off the bush but the return was very small. I trimmed the bush again and I am drying with the nets this time. I did get some micro shots of the product
> 
> ...


don't keep trim in a bucket. Too much moisture gets trapped at the bottom. the same for soil. If you need to store them then a paper bag will work. I did the same exact thing the first time I ever made hash. I was storing all my trim in a rubbermaid and saving it so I could make alot. I ended up having to throw half of it away.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 20, 2014)

hi i will pull up a seat and get in on this ride.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

I need to upload and process some pictures. The micro pics of the trich piles are cool!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

Posted one pic on Frenchy's thread!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

Here are some microscopic pictures of the hash:

.
.
.


Haha just kidding (microscopic pictures ) - scroll down

























Rotten Mulange run:

73u



zoomed in:






broken up for drying (smells funny)




Fresh Mulanje Run

73u



zoomed in:




Got some 91% Iso for cleaning and it works great but smells awful!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

I clean mine like hash Matt Rize does. I just spray with clean water on the screen.. Then from the other side of the screen I dab it with a paper towel or cloth. To sort of dry a little. then I chop it up as fine as I can on parchment paper. Then let it dry. Then once dry I press it. Sometimes I leave it like beach sand.

I made some hash from a friends trim.. It was shitty and just chared when burning it. I threw what he gave me into a jar and tossed in a cabinet and forgot about it. About 2 months later I was out of smoke. I remembered the hash. I was like fuck it. I'll smoke it... It ended up being dank. bubbled 3/4 melt. 2 month cure..


If I was doing bho then I would try iso.. On the emerald cup video . One of the dudes says he uses grape spirits to seperate the wax from butane. Im all about water hash.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Ordered a 5 gallon washing machine from Boldtbags. Switched out the 220u work bag for a 73u Frenchy bag.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mo 

Are these Boltbags better than others on the market and what screen sizes are you using?

GT


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Have you been on Frenchy's hash thread? He has it all spelled out and has a couple YouTube videos.

Here is a summary:

Loose trim, ice and water in the washing machine (no work bag). 15 min wash. Drain through stack of 5 gallon buckets with no bottoms and bags attached.

Bags: 

190 to catch the crap
120 to catch the big super sized trichs (some strains will have these)
73 to get the majority of ripe trichs
45 to catch any trichs smaller than 73.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 23, 2014)

show a pic of your veg with the led's


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mo,I can't believe how amazing that Mulanje grew and in only compost  The season worked out perfect for you this year. I have a few questions for you:


- When did you pollinate those clones? 
- How far into flowering were they when you pollinated?
- How do you keep your clones from flowering when you move them outside at this time of year?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Mo and yes I have read Frenchys Cannoli Hash thread. Great read. Just wondering if the Boltbags are better than others on the market. GT


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been using HVY bags. Got a full set at the hydro store for a great price. The mesh is good but the sides are thick and can be cumbersome. The all mesh Frenchy bag looks cool so I am giving it a try.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I clean mine like hash Matt Rize does. I just spray with clean water on the screen.. Then from the other side of the screen I dab it with a paper towel or cloth. To sort of dry a little. then I chop it up as fine as I can on parchment paper. Then let it dry. Then once dry I press it. Sometimes I leave it like beach sand.
> 
> I made some hash from a friends trim.. It was shitty and just chared when burning it. I threw what he gave me into a jar and tossed in a cabinet and forgot about it. About 2 months later I was out of smoke. I remembered the hash. I was like fuck it. I'll smoke it... It ended up being dank. bubbled 3/4 melt. 2 month cure..
> 
> ...


hyroot, 

I can't wait till I get enough trim built up to do an ice water wash, with what I've got going on now hoping to try some different quick wash methods, I want to get away from BHO but so easy to come by. I wouldn't touch that method myself, though I am okay with other "quick wash" solvent washes like 190 Proof Ever-clear or even Isopropyl alcohol @ 91%. There is a thinner in the hardware store that forgot the name of but supposedly all good is slow evaporated off. 

I like oil so much more know that herb, hope to get to place where all my trichomes are ice water washed so I can them a good frenchy press and dab a little and dab a little and dab a little dab a little more...

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't remember if somebody asked me here or on another thread to post pics of my cab.








and I have these in the nursery (JOG and SOG):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

is there an air intake and exhaust fan on that mo? 

I am trying to clear myself for Saturday at the cup. Jig and I may car pull if he is up for it. We for sure have to meet man.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

No fans this time. I just put them outside during the day and then they sleep in the cabinet (18/6). They are getting too big. I think I will take more clones and mainline the mothers to slow them down. They both need to be in bigger pots  

Currently I am modifying my hash washing machine to have a better output hose. It is not going well. Silicone does not work well as a glue! Glue attempt #2 is under way and #3 is waiting in the batting circle just in case 

Wish me luck!

I can't wait to meet all of you at the cup. It should be epic!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 29, 2014)

On this year of 2014, I will make it priority to get to a cup and meet some of you!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

I am remembering to take some pictures this time! Or I will be so busy and then medicated that I will forget! I better start making a list so I don't forget anything


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

mo try pvc glue. it melts plastics together. also the bubble machines are miniwashing machines for RV's rebranded . you can get them very cheap just from dealerships, craigslist, ebay, amazon and a millllion other websites.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Boldtbags' machines have better guts for longer loving  For hash runs lasting longer than 4 hours please consult a doctor!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

OK - I am writing a novel about my Boldtbags washing machine and modifications. I will write it in MS Word first and then put it up here all at once so it doesn't get lost. It just took me 2 hours to get all of the pictures ready!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

those are the same washing machines that they have at the RV dealership for $80 panda mini washing machines


I've benn using the same "bubble bags" from bubble man for over 10 years. I would like to get a new 25 micron bag though. I've cleaned it so many times. Its a bitch to get any water to go through it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Post some hash pics!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Post some hash pics!


I'm making some tomorrow. Just have to finish trimming first and give the trim a day to dry some. I can post old pics.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Old pics are great!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

all water hash /bubble hash / ice wax... what ever terminology you use.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice! I love the hash art! What strains were they?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

OK - Novel time!


The washing machine arrived on Monday. It was in a box wrapped in a box. The inner box had a picture and name and was very professional looking. It was a little beat up so I figured they had to open it to get the 220 workbag out of the box (I ordered it without per Frenchys advice). Packed in the outside box was also my new 70 micron all mesh Frenchy style bag  ooh lala 

I removed the washing machine from the box, and I noticed that the bottom of the machine looked a little dirty. Figured it was from the box and from sitting in the warehouse. I opened the machine and took out the manual and the filler hose. At this point I noticed a couple dark scratches on the agitator. Not what I expected from a new product (or is it?).







Filled up the machine half way with water and added a dash of Clorox bleach. I turned the timer to 15 minutes and away she went. A couple minutes in it started to smell like new machine getting hot. I threw the new mesh bag in the machine to wash it too. 




Everything seemed to work fine and it stopped running when the timer reached the end. I drained the machine and dried the mesh bag.

Now I was ready to add a bigger better hose to the drain exit on the machine. I unplugged the power cord from the wall and turned the machine on its side. I examined the base for screws. During this examination I discovered more of the black dust/powder residue and some of the molded plastic air vents were not completely cleared of the molded plastic. 








I got my trusty Stanley utility knife and cut away the errant plastic. 






I now noticed that the feet on the base had scratches and embedded dirt. Hmmmm.






Removed the four screws holding the base on and easily removed the tub from the base. 









The wires have plenty of slack to make this a fairly easy task. The belt running from the tub agitator pulley to the motor pulley was a surprise but easy enough to handle. 











The motor was still very hot. It had been at least 15 minutes since I ran the machine. I took out my laser thermometer to take a reading. It was 106.7 degrees Fahrenheit! 





This seems a bit high and is definitely something I will keep an eye on in the future. Must be where the hot smell was coming from!

I carefully sliced just through the side of the drain hose and peeled it away from the drain port. There was some glue residue, which was also easily removed. At this point I went to the local hardware store and tried to find the right materials for the modification. They didnt have any barbed plastic elbows! They had tees, and they had elbows that were barbed on one end. They just didnt have what I needed. I came up with a plan when I found out that the ½ inch copper male threads would tightly screw inside the plastic tubing. I love sweating copper pipe so I decided to fabricate the drain hose from copper plumbing pieces. Cool  so now I had all of my materials and I could work on the drain pipe mod.

When I got home I stretched the plastic tubing so it could be pushed over the drain port. It was not easy but it finally slipped on and seemed to fit nicely. A threaded drain port would be so much nicer  hint hint J 

I decided to use some high-end silicone I had purchased for another project to glue the hose to the drain port. Boy was that a mistake! Silicone is slippery. I pushed the hose on and just as quickly it popped itself right back off! But I was smarter than the plastic tubing. I pulled out a special clamp and pushed the hose in place. Now I could just wait overnight and the silicone would dry and the tube would be secure. 

The next day I took off the clamp and the hose stayed in place  yay! I started working on the next part of the drain hose  the copper tubing. I soldered a ½ inch male threaded adapter to a short piece of ¾ inch copper pipe and a ¾ inch copper elbow. When the copper elbow section had cooled enough to handle I washed it and prepared it for assembly with the plastic tubing. 

I made several measurements and then cut away some extra plastic tubing until it was the proper length. Next I made a dry fitting test of the copper elbow and the plastic tubing. 

It was going great until I reached the end of the threads and the collar of the copper hit the plastic tubing. The plastic tubing spun and popped right off of the drain port just like it did when the silicone was wet! Fuuuuuudge (not what I really said)!

OK  plan B. Plastic model cement. I will huff it until I come up with a plan  JK. I cleaned the drain port and the plastic tubing thoroughly with acetone and removed any silicone residue. Then I liberally applied the plastic cement to the hose and slipped it on the drain port, attached the clamp, and proceeded to wait. I gave it a good two hours of cure time and removed the clamp. The tubing was firmly adhered to the port!

Next I screwed on the copper elbow and the plastic tubing held firm  





I reassembled the machine just to see how the elbow lined up with the drain tube hole in the side of the base. It was within tolerances but it was a little high  no you are  no you are  shut up! Where was I? Oh yeah  put the lid back on the tube of glue. I decided to make some changes so that the copper elbow would rest on the bottom of the base. This should add extra support to the drain tube and keep the plastic tube nicely stuck to the drain port.

Everything fit so now I could finish assembling the copper drain assembly. After several design revisions I decided to keep it simple and give myself the most options. By having the tube come out of the side of the base with another male threaded adapter I can hook up plastic tubing and just bend it up and down like the original design, or I can go all Cadillac and add a nice ball valve, or I can go Frenchy and just add an elbow and a cap.
Now it is time for me to glue the copper drain pipe assembly to the plastic tubing. I decided to go with the plastic cement again because it just smells so good.safety break.puff, puff, pass 

Got everything ready and then tried to glue the wrong end to the plastic tubing! Take two. Cleaned away the glue residue and started over with the correct end of the pipe. Went together perfectly and the plastic tube didnt budge one little bit.

Time to reassemble the base! The belt is a little difficult to get back on the motor pulley from this angle but luckily they created a removable panel on the base that makes it easy to access the belt. So I put the base on, being careful to align the pipe with the drain pipe opening. Everything is going smoothly  never a good sign. I remove the belt access panel and run the belt on to the motor pulley. This is when I notice something odd. The belt wasn't straight. 

The tub pulley is higher than the motor pulley. Ugh! I need to take it apart again and adjust one of the pulleys. The tub pulley is not adjustable so that leaves the motor pulley. I loosen the set screw and adjust the pulley easily and reassemble the tub and base. I plug in the machine and turn it on to test everything. It runs but there is a terrible scraping noise. I cant tell what is causing it so I unplug the machine and take it apart again.

The motor pulley has a larger perforated disk on the bottom to act as a fan. This larger disk is rubbing against the tub pulley. 








I can fix this by lowering the motor pulley enough that they dont touch. I go through the whole pulley adjustment procedure again and lower it until it barely clears. Start up the machine and it is still hitting  the pulleys wobble a little and hit when they both wobble together. Adjust the pulleys again and this time it is perfect. The belt is still not straight but it is much better than it was originally.








I screwed the belt panel and base back on and the modification and tune-up is finished! 








Now I just need to finish trimming the last of the Mulanje and I can make some beach sand!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

grrr can't rep you nor like this post.... I owe you one. I think with all that gunk on it I would have sent it back, you sir have patience and skill. Kudos


----------



## hyroot (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I love the hash art! What strains were they?


master lush, northern lights og, cheese berry kush, Hindu skunk, sfv og, bubba kush, soma rock bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

Props Mo that's bad ass macguyvery!


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Mo, all pretty sweet but you should have your pipe come out some more from the machine so that the flow fall in the bag, not along the side splashing and such.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

vn fixing the machine i gave you rep for being mr fixit (macgyver)
Love and Peace all


----------



## Shawns (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Mo mine was a bit dirty on spots too like the people building the machine didn't wear gloves also I had to lower the one wheel also and theres many other small things I would not buy another machine from them it just seems like whoever builds the machine doesn't take pride in there work imo

edit: i also was going to change the hose, I went out and bought the hose and everything I needed, got home started doing what your doing realized all the small imperfections and things I had to adjust and decide to put the original hose back on just incase I had to return it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn Mo. You got some skillz beyond that green-thumb! I have been kicking around the idea of buying one of these for a while. The old spoon and 5 gallon bucket is a labor of love, but the juice is just not worth the squeeze for me anymore. I'll check back in to see how you like it. One thing is for certain, I would need a plug-and-play machine that works well right out of the box. No way I could modify one like you did above.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 30, 2014)

I love my bubble machine.

I go 3 minutes at a time, get that creamy full melt that smells like flowers. 
Full melt bubble ice hash is better than oil imo (not stronger, just better)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks All! It was a labor of love. I have tried all of the hand mixing, drill mixing, dry ice... I like the idea of the heavy trichomes coming out of the bottom. We will see if it improves my yield.

Frenchy - I will be attaching a ball valve and hose to the copper nipple. It should be perfect. Thanks for the lessons and I can't wait to smoke some Mulanje Cannoli 

Hey Trousers - every time I see your avatar it reminds me of the golfer John Daly 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Trousers - every time I see your avatar it reminds me of the golfer John Daly
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I totally see that now. Just needs a beer in his hand and thats Daly for sure


----------



## Opiated (Jan 30, 2014)

A Marine supply store such as "West Marine" will have quite a supply of barbed hose fittings, as they are very common in many marine applications...Alex


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea! I love that place!  Paint my house trim with marine paint. It is what they use at Disneyland.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Jan 31, 2014)

Great mod and explanations.

I think I will end with copper elbow like yours.
So much easier to find where I am

Hat off Mo'


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks All! It was a labor of love. I have tried all of the hand mixing, drill mixing, dry ice... I like the idea of the heavy trichomes coming out of the bottom. We will see if it improves my yield.
> 
> Frenchy - I will be attaching a ball valve and hose to the copper nipple. It should be perfect. Thanks for the lessons and I can't wait to smoke some Mulanje Cannoli
> 
> ...


I have followed that little girl life and can't wait to see her trichomes pressed in a cannoli


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I am very excited about this next run also Frenchy. I just need to finish trimming. Everything has been on the rack drying. Half trimmed and half not.

It looks like the dry sift method in the old country results in just as much leaf matter. They just dry their plants to a nice golden brown color so it does not look green in the hash. The dry ice hash I made was delicious even though it was very green. I was a noob and used a coffee grinder and a 220 bag. I did get a ton of hash though:



My question is this. Wouldn't I get more trichomes if I break the material up more? I am not worried about a little leaf matter. I just want to get the maximum trichome recovery possible.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I left a mulanje branch out in the sun to dry old school style ( i need to go get it before the rain comes today).

Top side (I did turn it a few times):



Macro




Bottom side:



Macro





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 31, 2014)

Rain rain rain!!! We need it!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Got a slight misting yesterday and then just gray today so far. Sun even popped out a couple times


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

Just to throw it out there. Please feel free to email me some of that fine looking hash, haha


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

it was overcast all yesterday. a little chilly. Then got warmer at night time. its cloudy now but the sun is out. temps are in the 60's . Its supposed to be like this all week. I hope its good weather for the cup.


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 1, 2014)

Dude that microscope is legit on your front page... I gotta have one, lol. 
Everything looking good in here..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! With these old eyes it's hard to see anything without it! I am glad it takes pictures.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

great hash every one love the washer mods


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

Mo thanks for everything! The mulanje gold was fun this morning. riu sucks on my tablet


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 3, 2014)

paging dr. mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

MO! Where you at man? you ok? I have been enjoying the mulanje.  the malawi? (correct?) I did a QWISO extraction on. I'm scared of it...LOL Probably give it a try in a minute. Came out dark, probably due to the age but smells crazy. 

Hopefully the candy I gave you wasnt too strong? Hope you are well. 

View attachment 2983486


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

I am here. Just been busy and high! Had a great time in the mountains with you guys! LA Cup pregame was awesome 

Smoked some fresh Mulanje hash yesterday and couldn't sit down until the game came on. I was able to get a ton of chores done!

I love the Mulanje #2 cola pic. I wish I had taken pictures - I was just having too much fun!


Here are some of those colas drying:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Here they are at harvest:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

Let me know how you like the diablo concentrate too man. . Take care, stay high!


----------



## yktind (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here they are at harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My jaw dropped:



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.


Oh and Like!



*


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

She was a good plant! Mainlined for 16 Main colas all this same size!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

She was so neat and trained and then she decided to flop and bend and twist:






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

we need something for scale on that stump looks like an inch and half


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it is closer to two inches. It will get measured some day. Right now I am waiting to see whether it will reveg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

right on new it was big. should rev for you i would think plenty healthy.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Check this out!

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-5pck-led-helicopter-shooters?p=4&utm_source=pc_goods&utm_medium=email&sid=8d3ef5d4-e1e9-4345-8251-e9011d59fde0&division=orange-county&user=a8f7b6154f7dcdb25771f42fee4e0408c5d5d05aa519b2dc90bd65e6a47b5c7d&date=20140202&s=body&c=image&d=Goods-PN






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

At first look I though those were pogo sticks for ravers.


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 4, 2014)

That's sweet Mo, sounds like you had a good time this weekend..


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 4, 2014)

hi mo
those little led hellicoptere are great 
i bought a lot in laos , kids are crazy whith it

peace


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2014)

My uncle taught me how to make paper ones when I was a kid. He had a spilt-level house with this 2 and half story stairwell. We would drop the helicopters from the top and watch them spin all the way down. I would love to set off these LED ones at the Cup! People will be trippin!


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey mo, were you located? Did you just finish your outdoors?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey All - I need to get prepared for the LA Cup so I will be offline until Saturday night (if I don't pass out).

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 4, 2014)

Haha lol^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick hello - Mulanje Goo:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dabba (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Mohican, I'm new here and am amazed at some of the monsters you've grown this season. Also, saw your seed pic thread and was curious if you bred your own? I live in Hawaii and am constantly freaked out with having to order from Attitude because my bank calls every time to clear an int'l payment. I don't really have the space to breed myself, but was wondering if domestic breeders ever swapped beans through mail, or if it was too risky. Perhaps this might be the wrong thread to post this question, but any info on this is helpful, as I'd much rather support a fellow grower and breeder before sending my money overseas.

Mahalo, dabba

P.S. would you know anything about Tiresias/ Mineral sprays that supposedly creates feminized beans from female plants organically? Thanks again!


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks very tasty. I bet the smell is even better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2014)

Subbed up for this! If anything like past grows you have done, its bound to be great


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! I can't wait to grow some Asian sativas in my back yard!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Final mods are done on the washing machine and everything is ready! The trims are soaking and then the fun begins!


Removed some of the teeth from the drain screen:







Added the new valve and elbow:









More pics soon!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

i like the valve


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

First two runs look great! Back to it for run #3


----------



## yktind (Feb 7, 2014)

Where's the Goo man! haha, Is this the Muli?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold! It is sooo sticky!


Washing:





Draining:








First Run 73 micron:








Second Run 73 Micron:





No pics of the third run.



120 Micron from all three runs:









Microscopic pic of the residue in the wash bucket:






This stuff isn't sticky and has a slight hash smell.





That is all the pictures for now. Hash is broken up and drying. I will jar it up tonight and have it at the cup 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

damn that is some clean ass weed your wash is so light colored


----------



## yktind (Feb 7, 2014)

Like Beach Sand, MO!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you coming to the Cup? I will save you some


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 7, 2014)

so jealous.. gotta invest in one of those make me some cannoli


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Ya Mo,

Check out my latest update. Your rocking it here I see. Enjoy the cup!

DankSwag


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2014)

Mo, cant wait to see those Asian Sativas growing in your yard. I know they could be trees. Package made and will drop Monday morning.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet! Just got back from the cup and still sorting out all the goodies. Had to put my cuts in the cabinet - they are all OK!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 8, 2014)

pictures plz!! dont leave us at the edge of our seats


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

I have them but I need to rest now. Tomorrow I promise!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 8, 2014)

ahh go sleep it off, lol. glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to hear what you got?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

We went back today and got more! Now I am double exhausted!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 9, 2014)

and the suspense kills the masses lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha sure does..


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 9, 2014)

can't wait

DankSwag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

you come down yet man?!?!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

OK - My inbox has 15 spots open


----------



## hyroot (Feb 10, 2014)

Jilly bean and Scotts og is / was dank. Haven't tried the others yet. Still vacuum sealed. The jilly was so sticky. I forgot to bring my grinder to the cup. Because of the stickyness, it was difficult to break up and roll a joint


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

hell to smoke the last half of a joint when it is like that. there is worse problems to have


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

TGA has some sticky dank! The Jesus OG was twice as frosty as the Jilly Bean!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 10, 2014)

NIce MO! Loving your pics man. I am gonna drop some pakipunch s33ds soon. We may end up with only 2 deep psychosis females. the last dp and all the engineers dream might be male. 

You want some males if so?  They would go in the trash bin otherwise. I am not setup or have the desire for the breeding.. YET.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love them but I can't make the trip. Collect some pollen and freeze it if possible so I can pick it up later or just veg a dad till I can pick him up.

Joz was at the cup and I was able to give him some of the Paki I grew - he seemed very stoked


----------



## hyroot (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so debating what seeds to sprout. I want to sprout all of them. I don't have the room. I didn't plan on buying 10 packs of 9lb. Hammer and plushberry. That's all they had.

mo have you sprouted any of your Jesus og x Scotts og yet?

also do you remember what crosses the dire wolf from tga is? I got tester seeds of that.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> TGA has some sticky dank! The Jesus OG was twice as frosty as the Jilly Bean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the flower structure is absolutely amazing in the full plant pic! Just screams dank from a visual stand point. I saw a pic of Chernobyl that was done by kyle on fb, just ridiculous! It had an army of trichs just standing at attention. Frenchy said it well...it's all about the trichomes


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! That plant was mainlined for 8 mains. It is so sticky I couldn't trim it! I can't remember who got this gift.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! That plant was mainlined for 8 mains. It is so sticky I couldn't trim it! I can't remember who got this gift.



We got some of that jesus when you cam to jigs. Now we have a clone!!! woot.  I checked out mithrander and he has the same cut of blue dream as me.  

You gave away a ton there at the cup man! THat was alot of jars.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

There were also 4 turkey bags! I have a ton of pictures I need to process.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

Jigs told me he and his wife like to look at my regular garden pictures so I am posting more today 


Tinkerbells:




Lavender:




Basil Flowers:




Lemon Buds:




Sangria Lemon Buds:




Potato and Alpine Strawberry:




Green Spider (onion):




Jade Fade:




Alpine Flower:




Onions:







Dandelion:




Yellow Clover:




Cherry Tomatoes:




Succulent on a Pole:




Tulips:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 12, 2014)

awesome garden!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just planted a Jilly bean x Mulanje seed and a seed I found in the Mulanje buds. Hope it's one of the ace of spades or the paki punch crosses.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 12, 2014)

^^*LIkE*^^ hey i saw you on the weed nerd MO!!! wish i could of been at the cup to try some mulanje!! hopefully ill be at the SF Cup this year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

nice garden pics man! succulent especially


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice pics, they all look so pretty. I'm curious whats with the onions on the screen?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

@Tobinates - Wow Subcool already posted a new weed nerd? He just never stops!

@Thundercat - The screen is just where I put them to dry after harvest. We ate half of them and these were left. I need to get them in the ground


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah cool, I wasn't sure if I was missing something important about growing onions. I grew some last year for the first time, and I literally just stuck them in the dirt once they had started sprouting leaves.


----------



## MzFarmer (Feb 12, 2014)

Better late than never! I have arrived!! It's still early in 2014 and I can't wait to see what you get cookin'!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the party! Puff puff pass

Were you at the LA Cup last weekend?


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 12, 2014)

dude mo you looked so excited, glad you enjoyed yaself.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

High is more like it!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice garden pics, can't wait to get out there myself


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

When are you coming?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are some quick updates from the garden this morning:

Monday's Sunset:





Jesus OG, Scott's OG, LA Con FMILY Cut:














JOG Leaf:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MzFarmer (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you grow in super soil or some sort of other thing that is similar?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Super Soil and PromixBT. I am going to move to 100% compost and worm castings as soon as I get good enough to make it well


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Super Soil and PromixBT. I am going to move to 100% compost and worm castings as soon as I get good enough to make it well



Hey man, You should look into Blue Mountain Organics. BMO. I used them for a while whith hempy and I think I am going to go back to some of it. really good products. I think they only have an ebay store. Its nice supplement to making your own stuff. 

I am sad the jesus og didnt make it into our line up.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Hyroot found a place near me that has the worm castings for less than the Farm store. I need to go check it out!

Tomorrow is St Valentine's day - don't forget!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

I am not a huge fan of the valentine holiday... However, I am a huge fan of my wife.  Hopefully you guys will get to meet her. She is hella cool.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Waitin for the BBQ! Of course after seeing how fat I look on the Weed Nerd vid I think I may need to forgo BBQ treats for a while


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

99 more to go until I hit 5,000 posts. I may need to go on a postapalooza!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^hehehehehehehe


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

OK - just did 300 sit ups. Now I can have some pizza 




Cheers,
Moby


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG I'm loving that Hawaiian to the Left the bacon the cheese I am so hungry!

Damm, go find some find water to drink screw those sit ups MO! Good job, but that is only half a slice worth! 

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Super Soil and PromixBT. I am going to move to 100% compost and worm castings as soon as I get good enough to make it well


Have you checked up my worm bin MO? I just added some black gold to my ladies and they prayed and gave thanks in their service to mankind!



DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

I am trying to get back on my 500 a day schedule. The worst part is that my workout room is filled with construction tools, and my saw bench, used for screen-house construction. I need my workouts back. Hash plus exercise equals skinny me  I think that is why Awnold smoked in "Pumping Iron" and why I lost thirty pounds last time I got on that schedule. I actually eat less when I smoke daily. I guess it is the sativa influence.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

So is worm poop considered veganic?


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 13, 2014)

Good Question, it is mostly water like 72 percent that is the worm and most their waste is bacterial, soil and plant waste. 

So I would say ya.

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Now I need to do some research and see what Kyle Kushman says about it


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now I need to do some research and see what Kyle Kushman says about it


Hi Mo,

Note the bottom of this link

http://whatcom.wsu.edu/ag/compost/Redwormsedit.htm

Remember you can control their diet, that nice leaf pile outside their and that compost you made if it is vegan you shouldn't have any issue.
Ya worms die in they soil but again 72 percent water and they are what they eat ya know!

*What happens to food once it leaves the gizzard?
The ground up food is mixed with enzymes in the worm&#8217;s intestine. This mixture breaks down the food, molecules pass through the intestine wall into the bloodstream for use where needed. Undigested material, including sand soil, bacterial and plant residues passes out of the worm as a worm casting.
*
So what goes in is what comes out.

DankSwag


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

> *So what goes in is what comes out.
> 
> DankSwag *


exactly  sounds like you just need to finish the green house mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Cool! I am going to start feeding them hash!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mo surprised you dont have a compost pile with worms. I thought you grew the Manjule in your compost pile? After I make some of my modified super soil I will give you some if you want to try it out. Worked excellent!Also bring a bag and you can have worm castings too. GT


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish I could have pizza from breakfast.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a worm bin and a huge compost pile! Going to mix the two very soon 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a compost pile but no worm ben for like three months now i will be fixing that though


----------



## hyroot (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So is worm poop considered veganic?


kyle kushman uses worm castings and he is Mr. Veganic . as long as they're not fed any animal anything.


----------



## yktind (Feb 14, 2014)

What's up Mo, I am starting some crazy tomatoes here in the next week. Inside then taking them out. Have you ever used a geo pot for tomatoes or anything?

Here is what they are. I might try to make some special crosses  ... I've never done that before but I am pretty excited about. Watched a couple YouTube videos so I am an expert now, haha. 

[h=1]Black From Tula Tomat[/h]







[h=1]Black Sea Man Tomato[/h]






These will make an interesting cross


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 14, 2014)

Have you ever tested any of your flowers mo? tryna help you get to 5k


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I used a smart pot and the plant outgrew them way too fast! I love tomatoes and those look marvelous! 

[video=youtube_share;hXydX9p_ZxA]http://youtu.be/hXydX9p_ZxA[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 14, 2014)

hyroot said:


> kyle kushman uses worm castings and he is Mr. Veganic . as long as they're not fed any animal anything.


Who is this Kyle Kushman, the vegan Chuck Norris of Cannabis? 

DankSwag


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Who is this Kyle Kushman, the vegan Chuck Norris of Cannabis?
> 
> DankSwag



Kyle Kushman has a nice ring to it. then again most of my favorite strains always seem to have kush in them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Who is this Kyle Kushman, the vegan Chuck Norris of Cannabis?
> 
> DankSwag


yes he is he grows great weed from what i hear.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2014)

Doesn't he work directly for or with hightimes?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Doesn't he work directly for or with hightimes?


http://kylekushman.com/meet-kyle/


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 16, 2014)

subbed. 5,000 post coming up-bet he is saving it to say something succinct at 4:20 PM today!  nice to meet ya' Mo! enjoyed reading through your thread, looking forward to seeing what you grow this Season!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 16, 2014)

The Mulanje crosses have sprouted. The more vigorous one so far is the Mulanje with the unknown father.


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 16, 2014)

Andrew2112 said:


> The Mulanje crosses have sprouted. The more vigorous one so far is the Mulanje with the unknown father.


those bastards always show hybrid vigour


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 18, 2014)

Yo Mo,

How does this look to you, yes it smells and taste so smooth so sweet, hardly a cough but a stunning high!

"I want my cheezy dabs" - cartman

View attachment 2999100

DankSwag


----------



## May11th (Feb 19, 2014)

Dank, I want some!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Mo!

If you would be so kind, could you please guesstimate how much longer these will take?. Pics taken today at 7 weeks, and not even a trichome yet...lol

Hopefully they will finish by Easter.

Peace


----------



## hyroot (Feb 19, 2014)

Mo im doing the mulanjie gold x jilly bean in the party cup comp.. I will be throwing some outside too. 

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/774999-4th-official-party-cup-grow-63.html#post10218755


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 19, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Yo Mo,
> 
> How does this look to you, yes it smells and taste so smooth so sweet, hardly a cough but a stunning high!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo and others for the rep, anytime you come my way I'll make sure to have a supply handy. I should since this came from my Blue Cheese you have seen my grow. I am telling you the folks I know growing for dispensaries around here and have been growing awhile they believe my Blue Cheese is Girl Scout cookies which it is not, but apparently is smells enough like it they are all over me for more buds to collect trichomes my lovely ladies are producing. 

I tell you what though I've tasted Girl Scout cookies wax and my Blue Cheese is way smoother and tastier and the high is exhilarating. Maybe someday our paths will cross and I will get the honor of treating you to the best I have.

DankSwag


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds good dankswag, my favorite strain is bluecheese. Speaking of which why the hell am I not growing it. Where did you get yours sir? Any rrecommendations.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> Sounds good dankswag, my favorite strain is bluecheese. Speaking of which why the hell am I not growing it. Where did you get yours sir? Any rrecommendations.


 Hi May, I was fortunate to have a friend hook me up with some seeds from a local source in my area. I did not obtain online ordering from a overseas seed bank.

I also have some OG Kush from same source, can't wait expand and pop some of those seeds as well.

If you were in my neck of the woods I'd be happy to give you a clone or two. Good stuff my friend, now if I can convenience MO to swap a mulanje with me.

DankSwag


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Mo!

Hope this finds you well buddy.  Wanted to pop in and let you know I found ONE seed in the cola of Mulanje you gave me. My curiosity is running wild. It may be on my list to pop in fall and see what comes of it.


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks dank, you guys are very lucky to have the opportunity to trade around . I would love to share with you guys as well. Maybe I should do some traveling this summer. I know next summer I will need some help with outdoor grows so I'll be watching you guys and your cali lifestyles .


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> Thanks dank, you guys are very lucky to have the opportunity to trade around . I would love to share with you guys as well. Maybe I should do some traveling this summer. I know next summer I will need some help with outdoor grows so I'll be watching you guys and your cali lifestyles .


Well I wish I was in Mo's neck of the woods. I've told him as much I'd live right next to him if possible. But I am north in the Evergreen state

DankSwag


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 21, 2014)

lets all move there and buy up a block


----------



## hyroot (Feb 21, 2014)

Its expensive where Mo lives. That's why I left that town. I grew up there. The spot I live in now would be 3 -4 times as much there. I'm not paying $2000 - $3000 a month for a 2 bedroom. Plus the electricity rates are rediculous there. $0.35 kWh. Now I pay $0.08 kwh. The cheaper homes in Mo's town sell for at lowest half a million + for 1200 sq feet


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been trying to come up with something good for this post and I had a great idea but not enough time to pull it off.

Picture this:

Mamas & Papas singing California Dreamin'


[video=youtube_share;dN3GbF9Bx6E]http://youtu.be/dN3GbF9Bx6E[/video]




A closeup of a packed bowl of flowers topped with some of Mithrandir's kief. The pipe is lifted, lit, and inhaled. A cloud of smoke is exhaled. The camera pulls back to show some naked ladies (plants) obscuring a figure sitting on the steps of a sparkling pool in a 80 degree southern California day.




That is what I came up with. This is all you get 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

Apparently I have more time to hit 5,000 now?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

OK - Here is my next attempt at post #5,000!


My revegged Jesus OG has had a miracle baby! I was picking up the pot to move her indoors and what should I observe but a long skinny sprout of a familiar kind:








The moms are loving the sunshine. They are so green and full:







The LA Con from FMILY has been moved in with the moms. She is also loving the sunshine:







Here is the LA Con cut that TWS gifted me layered between a wet napkin and placed in a baggie:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah noticed the bump down >.> RiU on the blitz?


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

all in all glad you're back and doing well mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 22, 2014)

That jesus OG, and the Hell's OG lines out there are such nice looking plants. I really gotta order a pack. I'm just having a hard time deciding if I should order Karma's Or Sub's. I'll probably end up going with Karma's as I have been eyeballing them for a long time now. Maybe both  Bean hoarding is a terribly expensive hobby lol.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2014)

I sprouted the Jesus og x Scotts og. 4 seeds. Growing as fast as the plush berry and 9lb. Hammer. They only sprouted 6 days ago. They already have their first set of leaves after petuole.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

The Scott's is very fast! The JOG is very frosty  Post up some pics man!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

Up-potted the Scott's today. Put her in a 5 gallon hempy kinda thing:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

Some clones from the cup:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

hyroot i watched the lego movie with my kids and my mom and niece and nephew mo check out the lab got some good pics this weekend


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2014)

2 seedlings still wearing helmets and just planted the dire wolf yesterday. I germed 2 more seeds to replace the helmet seeds








mulanjie gold x jilly bean. I call it Mo's Gold Bean
12/12 froim seed for party cup comp. I'm sprouting 2 more to go outside


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hyroot i watched the lego movie with my kids and my mom and niece and nephew mo check out the lab got some good pics this weekend


were you laughing? I'm sure there was adult humor in there like all the other animated ones. My youngest nephew loves hoodwinked. I've watched it with him so many times. I still laugh a little at that. The fletch and caddy shack references and what not


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha.. Does look funny as hell  Lego best toy ever come from Denmark.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

All of your babies look amazing Hyroot! The Jillanje is looking beautiful. I can't wait to see how she exhibits her parents traits 

Thanks for the pics,

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

This plant growing near the Mulanje mom is from a mystery seed. Could be from one of several dads:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 24, 2014)

Nothing like a good old fashion mystery!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha yeah its actually exiting! Ill go plant some random s33ds now 
Seriously i hope i dont get to caught up in work this summer. Wanna be able to follow great grows like this one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2014)

i have a ? bean in flower now. came off the trimming tray


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

damn looks like something's been lunching on the stray!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

I was mixing the compost pile and it was in with the leaves. I don't know how it kept from being wrecked when I was walking and shoveling over there. That is why I put the boards around it.

I checked on it this morning and it has grown an inch taller!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

mother nature is awesome eh!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

It is so hard to kill these plants - I am always amazed when somebody can't grow it


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is so hard to kill these plants - I am always amazed when somebody can't grow it


I'm not, I've seen enough stupidity on the roads and Judge Judy, So I am sure it crosses over into gardening as well.

DankSwag


----------



## May11th (Feb 25, 2014)

Right. I hate ordering food at fast food joints. People are retarded .


----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2014)

Mo that a survivor. its either going to have some big dens buds or some great pollen


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 25, 2014)

May11th said:


> Right. I hate ordering food at fast food joints. People are retarded .


May, 

That's cuz they smoke shit with them chemicals in it!

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 25, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Mo that a survivor. its either going to have some big dens buds or some great pollen


Great idea, that is what we need is a Weed Survivor Show.

DankSwag


----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Great idea, that is what we need is a Weed Survivor Show.
> 
> DankSwag


hahaha you know how boring that would be. It would be like watching grass grow. Unless its a single time lapsed video


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 25, 2014)

hyroot said:


> hahaha you know how boring that would be. It would be like watching grass grow. Unless its a single time lapsed video


It WOULD be watching grass grow.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^^^^^ i wasn't trying to make a pun there. it happened


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is the Jesus OG in the sun. Time to take some big clones 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2014)

^^^^^she's purty. I can't wait for all mine to get that big. I just stare at the seedlings telling them to grow faster lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2014)

Mo, you have a pool? Dang it sure looks nice there. I look outside and all i see is snow. Lots and lots of snow. JOG lookin nice and healthy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

looks like she's about to take a dip don't it lol.


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Mo,

Here is one of my Mystery Seeds. She was put out pretty late so not sure how she will finish. Any tricks for this late in the game?

View attachment 3007258View attachment 3007259


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

I am in the same boat. My big clone girls are getting too big for the cabinet (and for me to carry). I think I will clip off some clones and then put the moms outside to see what happens.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Scott's OG today:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Here are a few from the garden:


Peach Tree:





Purple Clover:





Daisy:





Rose Bud:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2014)

Lovely pics.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks! It smells so nice out there in the morning. The citrus flowers are very sweet


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh man i bet! You have a veggie garden as well?


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't wait for this spring! Doing some crosses with heirloom tomatoes. I have no idea what I am doing so it should be fun, ha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

love the peach mo i had four at my old place


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Our first place had peaches nectarines pomegranates plums avocados and lemons. There were no sprinklers and I lost all of the stone fruit except the plums. Lost the pomegranate too


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 27, 2014)

Liking the rain today. I will have to start a thread on the 2014 grow. Your Scotts and Jesus look great Mo. I was surprised it has been so warm (50+) at night for this past week. Time to select the new seed crop. GT


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

We will see what these rains do to the temps. I went out last night to take out the trash and it felt warm and tropical  They are saying it is going to be an El Nino year. Warm and wet I hope


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

its windy as fuck over here and still hot. I had to chase my Angels hat down the street.


----------



## yktind (Feb 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> its windy as fuck over here and still hot. I had to chase my Angels hat down the street.


Should have been wearing a Dodgers hat!! hahaha


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

yktind said:


> Should have been wearing a Dodgers hat!! hahaha


aahh that's cold...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

I love it when I see articles like this in a major paper!

http://news.yahoo.com/colo-marijuana-businesses-embrace-drug-center-dea-crackdown-015551827--abc-news-topstories.html


With pictures like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

Scott's OG today and the little mystery sprout:










I noticed some pink color in the center of the new growth on the sprout which tells me it is a child of AOS Dad and Mulanje Mom! Most of my AOS were boys so I won't be surprised if this is a boy. We need a rapid sex test for canna plants. It would make a fortune!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> We will see what these rains do to the temps. I went out last night to take out the trash and it felt warm and tropical  They are saying it is going to be an El Nino year. Warm and wet I hope


Hi Mo,

I have another question if you would be so kind. Did you prune fairly late into flowering period on the last Malawi grow?. I fear I should have been more aggressive on these, where I pruned is producing clusters of flowers and where I did not are thin foxtails.

What do you think I could have done/do better...or am I being a perfectionist?. I can't find much info on growing this strain, but I was able to clone...took forever b/c I took cuttings after sex showed.

Cheers!

Love this smell also, nice evergreen with fruity undertones:

View attachment 3008541View attachment 3008542View attachment 3008543View attachment 3008544

Week 8.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

When I grew my first plant back in the '70s, the old timers told me to always top my plants because it gives you better growth. Remember it was all sativas then. The Paki, and Affi are a whole different story. I still have not grown a big one of those yet.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I grew my first plant back in the '70s, the old timers told me to always top my plants because it gives you better growth. Remember it was all sativas then. The Paki, and Affi are a whole different story. I still have not grown a big one of those yet.


The old timers were right.

Now I'm tempted to hack a few more tops, but unsure how late it would be effective.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I love it when I see articles like this in a major paper!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/colo-marijuana-businesses-embrace-drug-center-dea-crackdown-015551827--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> ...


"...onset of psychosis and even brain damage..." yea sure. Sounds like the guy in the headline right under this one had himself some CRAZY wax. That or he just wanted to get rid of that gosh darn boner.
http://news.yahoo.com/substitute-teacher-72-arrested-furiously-masturbating-high-school-172019048.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I grew my first plant back in the '70s, the old timers told me to always top my plants because it gives you better growth. Remember it was all sativas then. The Paki, and Affi are a whole different story. I still have not grown a big one of those yet.


i have seen pics of seven foot tall affis that where poles in the mj growers guide c1970 some thing it also had pics of 14 ft tye plants in a house 19 ft'er next to a house is a damn good read


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I grew my first plant back in the '70s, the old timers told me to always top my plants because it gives you better growth. Remember it was all sativas then. The Paki, and Affi are a whole different story. I still have not grown a big one of those yet.


i have seen pics of seven foot tall affis that where poles in the mj growers guide c1970 some thing it also had pics of 14 ft tye plants in a house 19 ft'er next to a house is a damn good read


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> "...onset of psychosis and even brain damage..." yea sure. Sounds like the guy in the headline right under this one had himself some CRAZY wax. That or he just wanted to get rid of that gosh darn boner.
> http://news.yahoo.com/substitute-teacher-72-arrested-furiously-masturbating-high-school-172019048.html



just like the guy who wrote the book for AA. Some dude who couldn't hold his liquor. The stupid thing is they don't talk about the longterm effects of bho wax. Like cancer, respiratory issues, possible brain damage. That has nothing to do with the amount of THC. Its from improperly made wax that's very contaminated. That probably why people have been hospitalized. Maybe 5% of the wax out there is properly made. No one is willing to invest in a vaccum oven, galvanized steal or aluminum tubing, lab grade butane and vaccum purge pots.

just stick with water hash (ice wax / Frenchy).


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I've been dabbing in BHO\WAX but I am going to run myself a quick wash using 180 proof Everclear instead of tane. I had an oz ran through tane to taste my shit and my shit was gooood! Can't image what it will be like using EverClear and hopefully I find some extra dough to invest in washing machine. Frenchy is the ICE MAN CANNOLI! HASH has met it Match, Frenchy ICE WAX!

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OG today and the little mystery sprout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping for a girl 

DankSwag


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Yeah I've been dabbing in BHO\WAX but I am going to run myself a quick wash using 180 proof Everclear instead of tane. I had an oz ran through tane to taste my shit and my shit was gooood! Can't image what it will be like using EverClear and hopefully I find some extra dough to invest in washing machine. Frenchy is the ICE MAN CANNOLI! HASH has met it Match, Frenchy ICE WAX!
> 
> DankSwag


I know some of the labs that make wax use grape spirits. They weren't specific to a brand name.

if you buy a washing machine. Just look for mini washing machines or RV washing machines. They run $60-$90. The bubble magic and others are just RV machines rebranded. The panda mini washing machine is a good one.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

So many things to like and I have no "like" button!!!!

No such thing as clean BHO. I don't care what you do to it. Best purity is in the high 90 percentile. Still means that there are contaminants! Dry sift or dry ice is easy if you can't afford a machine or bags. Please don't smoke BHO!!!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

We are looking at doing extracts with CO2. Anyone know of any info on this method?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

RIU ate my post!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Found a great article that will give you some info about CO2 extraction:

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/affordable-diy-co2-extraction/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So many things to like and I have no "like" button!!!!
> 
> No such thing as clean BHO. I don't care what you do to it. Best purity is in the high 90 percentile. Still means that there are contaminants! Dry sift or dry ice is easy if you can't afford a machine or bags. Please don't smoke BHO!!!!!


I used to run butane, then discovered dry ice plus a 110 bag makes nice kief. And when pressed, final product is pretty close to the blonde hash I smoked back in the 80's at Grateful Dead concerts.

Very tasty!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree! My dry ice smoked like old school hash and it was green and sticky! I used a coffee grinder and pulverided the bud and ice together and shook it through a 220 bag. Had sticky green powder everywhere and a big pile in the middle of the glass table 





I gifted a big chunk of this to Mithrandir 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 28, 2014)

hyroot said:


> just like the guy who wrote the book for AA. Some dude who couldn't hold his liquor. The stupid thing is they don't talk about the longterm effects of bho wax. Like cancer, respiratory issues, possible brain damage. That has nothing to do with the amount of THC. Its from improperly made wax that's very contaminated. That probably why people have been hospitalized. Maybe 5% of the wax out there is properly made. No one is willing to invest in a vaccum oven, galvanized steal or aluminum tubing, lab grade butane and vaccum purge pots.
> 
> just stick with water hash (ice wax / Frenchy).


I agree with what you're saying here, but I just want to add something. First off, I'm personally not fond of wax. I find it very harsh, and the taste doesn't agree with me. It's just not a pleasant experience for me.

On the "contamination" front, keep in mind that the residual butane in wax is the very same butane that most folks burn and inhale each time they "Flic their Bic" and fire up a bowl of organic flowers. We all inhale LOTS of burned butane, and wax makers likely (hopefully) use a higher grade fuel than Bic. A hit of contaminated wax fired with hemp wick may in fact contain less burned butane than a hit of organic flowers lit with a lighter.

Not an argument in favor of wax, just food for thought. I try to vaporize or use hemp wick instead of lighters, but of course I still use them sometimes...

I'll take my organic ice water hash over wax any day...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you tried a magnifying glass in the sun hit?


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 28, 2014)

Mmmm... One of my favorites is solar rips of bubble hash. Pure, clean bliss... Summer's just around the corner!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't wait to try the Frenchy-gifted strawberry cough cannoli! I need to clear my schedule


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Found a great article that will give you some info about CO2 extraction:
> 
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/affordable-diy-co2-extraction/
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Pretty interesting huh?! I figure O2 uses the same general system of heat and pressure to create a supergas. I was surprised that water content can create carbonic acid. Everything has a contaminant. Trick is to remove contaminants through a simple process such as solution, filtering, or distillation.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

We just had two flash flood/squalls come through the area. Get prepared in the foothills!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea very cool stuff. Also looking at organic alcohols. I guess that would include grain alcohol which would likely be the easiest to obtain. Would be cool to have actual organic extract.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

I smoked a few vials of honey oil back in the day and I hear that it was made with isopropyl alcohol. That stuff was amazing but you would cough for 20 minutes after a hit.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea man isopropyl is what we always used back in the day until BHO took over. There must be residuals in the iso too though.


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea man isopropyl is what we always used back in the day until BHO took over. There must be residuals in the iso too though.


Here's thing about over-the-counter rubbing alcohol... It's composed of denatured alcohol, water, and "inert ingredients" added for the sole purpose of making the stuff unpalatable so idiots don't drink it. Why introduce foul-tasting "inert" ingredients if you don't need to? Who knows whether that "inert" stuff evaporates off or not....


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> I agree with what you're saying here, but I just want to add something. First off, I'm personally not fond of wax. I find it very harsh, and the taste doesn't agree with me. It's just not a pleasant experience for me.
> 
> On the "contamination" front, keep in mind that the residual butane in wax is the very same butane that most folks burn and inhale each time they "Flic their Bic" and fire up a bowl of organic flowers. We all inhale LOTS of burned butane, and wax makers likely (hopefully) use a higher grade fuel than Bic. A hit of contaminated wax fired with hemp wick may in fact contain less burned butane than a hit of organic flowers lit with a lighter.
> 
> ...


bho also has benzene, propane propellants and several other chemicals I can't pronounce or spell off the top off my head. I prefer to use a glass wand or grievo or what ever they call it now with a torch. But yeah I use a lighter to sometimes. Bics put out less fuel than those cheaper transparent lighters that seem to only last a day or 2.


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 28, 2014)

Yuck... Benzene is SERIOUSLY nasty, carcinogenic, volatile stuff. I have heard of some using benzene as their solvent. They are signing themselves up for a Darwin Award. I suspect we're going to see an uptick in cancer rates among the tards who work with this stuff without proper PPE (in that case, full body suit, full-face respirator, or even SCBA).


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> Yuck... Benzene is SERIOUSLY nasty, carcinogenic, volatile stuff. I have heard of some using benzene as their solvent. They are signing themselves up for a Darwin Award. I suspect we're going to see an uptick in cancer rates among the tards who work with this stuff without proper PPE (in that case, full body suit, full-face respirator, or even SCBA).



I honestly think that's why so many people get hospitalized from smoking bho. Not the thc . its horrible. I'd rather smoke shitty water hash. which I am.. I left it in the water for too long. Its gotten a little better with curing. almost a month of cure. the harshness went away . bubbles a little on first hit.

benzene is what people use with coca or they use gasoline if they cant get their hands on ether. disgusting stuff


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

We would not use the rubbing alcohol which is generally 70% ethanol or isopropyl but rather the 99% iso. But i hear ya man. I would rather have organic bud anyway. Always been iffy about the extracts.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> We would not use the rubbing alcohol which is generally 70% ethanol or isopropyl but rather the 99% iso. But i hear ya man. I would rather have organic bud anyway. Always been iffy about the extracts.


using iso , you have the same probability or even more so as bho of blowing yourself up.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

I know its horrid stuff. If we couldnt do it outside we would open all the windows and doors and have fans blowing. We did it on a glass plate over simmering water on low heat. Always did small batches as well.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I know its horrid stuff. If we couldnt do it outside we would open all the windows and doors and have fans blowing. We did it on a glass plate over simmering water on low heat. Always did small batches as well.


at least a fan can't spark a fire with iso like it can with butane


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 28, 2014)

ISO seems to burn much cooler than butane, too. As a "party trick" in high school I used to dip my finger in the bottle and light it on fire. You can actually let it burn for a few seconds before you even feel the heat. 

It was fun, but dumb... Not suggested.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> ISO seems to burn much cooler than butane, too. As a "party trick" in high school I used to dip my finger in the bottle and light it on fire. You can actually let it burn for a few seconds before you even feel the heat.
> 
> It was fun, but dumb... Not suggested.



hahahaha i did that too.. my broyher got blisters from that. The stupid things we did as kids...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

Iso is MUCH safer then butane!!! It is not a explosive gas at room temp.... Yes it is a flammable liquid, but its very different. Yes the vapors need to be vented, but its still much different the butane. It is also very clean if done correctly. When using ISO you only want to use 91% or better, and you want to do very cold fast washes. With true 91 or 99% ISO the only ingrediants are alcohol and water thats it nothing to leave traces unless you don't fully evaporate it. If done correctly it should be clean golden and taste like the material it came from. 

Heres some QWISO I made a couple months ago.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

That is beautiful TC - How does it become oil?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Iso is MUCH safer then butane!!! It is not a explosive gas at room temp.... Yes it is a flammable liquid, but its very different. Yes the vapors need to be vented, but its still much different the butane. It is also very clean if done correctly. When using ISO you only want to use 91% or better, and you want to do very cold fast washes. With true 91 or 99% ISO the only ingrediants are alcohol and water thats it nothing to leave traces unless you don't fully evaporate it. If done correctly it should be clean golden and taste like the material it came from.
> 
> Heres some QWISO I made a couple months ago.


Dude! Thats the exact stuff we'd make and do it just like you said. Quick and cold. Awesome pic. Thank you.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is beautiful TC - How does it become oil?


Its basically honey oil in hash form. No mess and no waste. We would press it into cubes.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

upadate mo


the jilly on the left is the mulanjie cross. the way they are growing compared to the others. I think these may be jilly phenos. much less stretching..


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Iso is MUCH safer then butane!!! It is not a explosive gas at room temp.... Yes it is a flammable liquid, but its very different. Yes the vapors need to be vented, but its still much different the butane. It is also very clean if done correctly. When using ISO you only want to use 91% or better, and you want to do very cold fast washes. With true 91 or 99% ISO the only ingrediants are alcohol and water thats it nothing to leave traces unless you don't fully evaporate it. If done correctly it should be clean golden and taste like the material it came from.
> 
> Heres some QWISO I made a couple months ago.


Yo ThunderCat,

I could replace is isopropyl with 180 proof ever clear right? Then it would be called QWEVRCLR? Or QWEC? 
So I understand it is best to freeze both the alcohol and buds. Then the wash is about 22 seconds?
Is it better to leave flowers intact or break apart? 
I would image though some say remove stems etc those have trichomes so not sure why remove them?

Anywise yes I am hoping to be able use a Quick Wash with a clean solvent which seems to me high proof clear alcohol 
and yet I want to ice water wash as well to not have to mess with solvents and cost.

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I can't wait to try the Frenchy-gifted strawberry cough cannoli! I need to clear my schedule


S0 FREAKING JEALOUS I AM GREENER THEN MY PLANTS!

Must be nice, got to try the solar hit though. It got up to 60 in the GNW today!

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 28, 2014)

hyroot said:


> upadate mo
> 
> 
> the jilly on the left is the mulanjie cross. the way they are growing compared to the others. I think these may be jilly phenos. much less stretching..


Nice, I AM STILL FREAKING GREEN WITH ENVY!

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

The Jesus OG x Scotts OG is looking very good also! So excited to see these grown out! Thanks for the pics Hyroot!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Nice, I AM STILL FREAKING GREEN WITH ENVY!
> 
> DankSwag


I'm more focused on these. I want forward ahead to where these will be in flower. Lol. I'm done with all my other strains except cheese og


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

whats up mo just stopping in to say high, hey did u get ur greenhouse all up i cant wait to see what u put in it this year getter done


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2014)

All this talk of solar rips and greenhouses has me wanting to go outside. Then i remember that its -36ºC with the wind making it feel like -52ºC. Damn.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is beautiful TC - How does it become oil?


Thanks Mo, what your looking at there is basically oil crystals. You can leave it like that, but usually just mush it into a disc for storage. Its alot less messy to pic up a disc of shatter or wax then deal with all the little flakes IMO.



DANKSWAG said:


> Yo ThunderCat,
> 
> I could replace is isopropyl with 180 proof ever clear right? Then it would be called QWEVRCLR? Or QWEC?
> So I understand it is best to freeze both the alcohol and buds. Then the wash is about 22 seconds?
> ...


Yep Dank everclear will work just fine, I've used it before. Basically the same process. I don't like using everclear because of the cost, and waste. Everclear is drinkable(if your into that), and expensive. ISO is CHEAP, and since its not drinkable I don't feel bad evaping it away.

I would love to make some delicious full melt bubble hash, but to be completely honest I'm kinda lazy and bubble hash is alot of work and takes days to do it right. QWISO is fast easy, and generally ready to smoke in 24 hrs so I've gotten kinda spoiled.


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 1, 2014)

How long have you been doing this? I'm just reading your log here and I seem to remember you being just about on my level and then after my move (computer broke and got a new one and I forgot my account info and used a fake email or one that expired) you're in a whole nother leage!? You're all breeding and doing all kinds of cool stuff and I'm still over here with my 3'x3' tent :*( More power to you and I"m gonna keep trollin' here so I can learn what I missed out on.
\


----------



## hyroot (Mar 1, 2014)

@Thundercat making bubble hash. The actual process takes about 30 min to an hour. Then letting it dry for a couple days. Then maybe another hour pressing hash. Then cure for a few weeks (optional /recommended)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Bags, buckets, sprayer, ice, cleanup, cooling the hash, planing the hash, hiding the hash where my wife won't throw it out by mistake... takes me a good day start to finish


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to laugh about the wife comment Mo. My wife found some of my hash one time in the 80s and threw it out because she thought it was some dried dog food. That hurt. Picture me digging in the trash for about an hour. Precious! GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha - you know what I am talking about!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

I returned the 1K HPS and MH bulbs and got another Kessil - Deep Purple this time  
Got a free Mad Doctor T-Shirt 4X!

New light:




Scott's OG under the light:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats some light. First one i've seen like that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

I also have the H350M magenta light:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Here are some pictures from the epic rainstorm of February 2014


After the first squall a coyote ran down our street!





Same shot zoomed in:





Squall #2





Gutters needed to be unclogged:





Cat was intrigued: 






Sun popped out for a few minutes:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn. When i win the lotto tonight im moving to where the trees are still green in February. I am so tired of cold and snow.


----------



## May11th (Mar 2, 2014)

Me too. Snow on the ground were I'm at.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Ima make some hash tonight. I have 2 zips of outdoor pres kush. An old man friend grew. (much older than you Mo). It smell is not too tantalizing . I trimmed it up the very leaf buds when I got it. Did a quickie has run with that. Got 5 grams from 17 grams of dry trim. The hash was pretty good. No one seems to like the buds. Nor do I. I have been curing the buds since December. I think the old man doesn't k ow about curing or hanging to dry lol

you know the saying when life gives you lemons paint that shit gold (I know atmosphere). When an old hippy gives you frosty but shitty weed. Make hash..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Haha - you know what I am talking about!


Mo, I realize you once told me trichomes on Malawi come late and hard. However, I have never seen pistils begin to die off without producing ANYTHING...and these plants have basically done nothing for almost 2 weeks.

Is this normal?.

Peace!

Editing several hours later, I'm an idiot...lol

Just placed a sugar leaf under 80X magnification and found trichs...smaller than I'm used to but definitely there at 8 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2014)

The stalks are shorter on the Sativa trichs and the heads can be bigger.


Here are some examples.


Malawi Gold indoor:





Mulanje Gold Outdoor (2012):





Mulanje Gold Outdoor 2013:





Malawi x MozPoz Outdoor 2013:





Malawi bubble hash:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2014)

The Malawi Gold and Mulanje Gold look amazing!!! Those are two strains in my top ten must try list. How do you like them?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are the two Mulanje crossesJillanje
Mulanje x ? hopefully as it matures you will be able to identify the father. I am loving the buds this came from


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Mo!

Been loving your pics for a solid 9 months now, didn't know you had run the Malawi G indoors. Some of the coloring on my pistils could be due to the MV UV/UVB supplemental lighting, but have red here as well. 

Looking forward to finishing these in 8-10 more weeks.

Mmmm, that ice water hash...bet that stuff was lethal. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The stalks are shorter on the Sativa trichs and the heads can be bigger.
> 
> 
> Here are some examples.
> ...


yummmy


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

wowie that's Malawi is some dank bubble right there. That makes my mouth water. I am jealous. 


That ace of spades was pretty fresh when it was gifted. I dried it a little more. It was kind of funky smelling. Its been curing all this time. 
Just pulled a bud out and smoked a bowl. Its tasty and potent. Dense and its smell does have a hint of cherries . I liked the jog more at first. I like the aos more now. I forget, were those done in super soil?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup - super soil. Thats funny on the cure. They had all been in jars since August! I burped them often. 

One of the AOS smelled just like KIWI shoe polish - this stuff:




I ended up making oil with the Malawi hash. I used all of the sizes and cooked it for 2 hours at 180.












It is great in my morning tea 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

I supplemented my indoor with a reptile UV light and apparently the Kessil is loaded with some UV as well!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I supplemented my indoor with a reptile UV light and apparently the Kessil is loaded with some UV as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+19111+21330&pcatid=21330

I use the 160's, and sunglasses.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Mo always love your threads and post. What seed company is your Malawi gold?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

It was Holy Smoke which from what I have heard was from Malberry. At the time you could only get Malberry seeds by the kilo! Now you can order packs from Malberry: http://www.malberryseeds.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2014)

That bubble hash looks amazing Mo. Nicely done!

Picked up some coconut oil at Costco, eh? They have the best price by far


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was Holy Smoke which from what I have heard was from Malberry. At the time you could only get Malberry seeds by the kilo! Now you can order packs from Malberry: http://www.malberryseeds.com/
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I have some malawi gold seeds from Seeds Of Africa I will be running soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kushskywalker (Mar 3, 2014)

Afghani Peshawar might be a pickup ​


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2014)

Hemp Depot has Malberry as well. Think i will grab some Malawi and Mulanje. Ever try the Swazi?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

still looking good mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Somebody gifted me some Swazi and I can't find it!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just planted some of your Malawi x Mozambique Poison x Jilly Bean?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Outdoors or inside?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am putting them outdoors


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Sweet! Post pics if possible. I can't wait to see what they do


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! Post pics if possible. I can't wait to see what they do


I have a few pics, and am still considering chopping down the lesser of the 2 Malawi. The close-up in pic#1 is my good girl. The remainder of these are of the plant in rear, which still only have a few small trichomes. Both were flipped on New Year's day. Yes, I have reduced nitrogen. I knew they didn't care for much of it going into this grow, but old habits die hard and my other strains love the regimen.

Would you keep, or toss the bad lady?. I could use the space anyways.

Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

My indoor Malawi didn't go so well either. The first picture looks like there is a chance it will keep bulking up but the others look like it is done. What size light isit under?


Here is my LED indoor Malawi ScrOG:

Day 71 12/12:




It never got as good as outside:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 4, 2014)

I had also thought by tryin a Malawi indoor under LED but it seems to just love the outdoors from your outside pic Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

I had one small Kessil LED. It would have worked better with a smaller plant and in soil. My res temps got too high and my roots rotted


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks bleached or is it just the lighting?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 4, 2014)

Very leafy. Colorful too. Kessil are not good for stand alone lighting. Better as supplemental. Could be why so leafy. If not genetics. Try throwing a frozen 2 liter in the resi to keep cool


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

I may try hydro again some day. I am happy being a dirt farmer playing in the sun with my bug friends  

I love watching all of the different type of predators show up when I bring my plants outside.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Wasn't bleached, it was starved because of the root rot.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Today in the garden

JOG and SOG:





LA Confidential - FMILY cut:





Love Child (Mulanje x AOS):




Tangerine Blossom:





Sangria Tree - Scale on one branch only:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice name, Love child. sounds so passionate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

born from illicit love!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My indoor Malawi didn't go so well either. The first picture looks like there is a chance it will keep bulking up but the others look like it is done. What size light isit under?
> 
> 
> Here is my LED indoor Malawi ScrOG:
> ...


I was afraid of that, and it could not possibly be the lighting. Those 2 plants have been hogging over 1,200 watts, 600 HPS plus 300 MV/UVB reptile bulbs and 400 CFL supplemental.

It's the genetics, they are shit.

I just wasted 4 months time and $$ growing industrial fucking hemp.

I shall now direct my frustrations privately to Sannie...as soon as I finish trashing this grow and moving clones to replace.









Had I known there was any possibility of this nonsense, I never would have began the project.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 5, 2014)

what are you running from sannie sun?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

I have never ran sannies gear, but this is literally the first time I've read a complaint about it. Normally people are raving about his genetics. Sadly its possible to get a bad pheno from anyone though, thats just the name of the game. I would think it might be even more possible when dealing with near landrace genetics.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 5, 2014)

@mo, I ran a Peshawar from holy smokes that did that inside too. It was week twelve of flower and nothing but white hairs still. I killed her in week 13. Dried it would have been stems with hairs lol. I think it needed more of an tropical light schedule. She got so friggin big it took four plant spots and every morning I would have to bend her around because she would engulf my hoods. I straightened out one of the branches when I cut her down and it was 10 feet tall! It mostly grew on top of the ceiling lol.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've ran sannies and I almost felt obligated to defend it, yell growers mistakes, or blasphemy! LMFao


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

I ran the Mulanje Bubblegum x MozPoz as a mainlined (for eight) plant and used light deprivation outside to initiate flowering early so it would finish early. Worked great:



















Smells like pepper and pineapple in the jar 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> what are you running from sannie sun?


Before the Malawi disaster?, herijuana, jackberry, KO kush...none of which really impressed me compared to the caramel candy kush I am smoking at the moment. The best phenos never came from Sannie(and neither did the Malawi for that matter), but rather Dynasty and Eskobar...which were sold directly from Sanniesshop a year or 2 back.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> I've ran sannies and I almost felt obligated to defend it, yell growers mistakes, or blasphemy! LMFao


The mistake was posted where it belonged, lol...in USC's section:
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/48298-malawi/page__view__findpost__p__601701

I shall now stop borrowing Mo's thread with my problems...sorry Mo!

And thank you for your help, you were the only person I knew with enough experience on this strain to ask.

Peace!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Sativas will bulk up in the end and give you some frost. It just takes a very long time. It is worth it for the killer smoke. If you keep growing it, it will get acclimated to your climate or room and give you better results each time. Take a cutting (you will be amazed at how fast it roots). Feed it hard in veg until it is a foot tall and then switch to 11/13. Keep the roots warm and well drained. Let them flower until you see amber trichs.


The Mulanje this hot season - January 11th 2014:




Trichs January 4th:





Fresh trim hash:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Inspiration for the Love Child name:

[video=youtube_share;rntxzyRt9UQ]http://youtu.be/rntxzyRt9UQ[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Made my think of this one for some reason 

[video=youtube_share;6am8V5KNJ4A]http://youtu.be/6am8V5KNJ4A[/video]

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Malawi trichs November 2012:











By December the buds had doubled in size and were flopping. Sativa buds get huge when you let them finish!




Early November 2012:





One month later:




Unfortunately the weather was wet and cold that winter and rot set in before they could finish 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 5, 2014)

That's no fun about the rot! They look great though. Do you have to do 11/13 for sativa hybrids?


----------



## yktind (Mar 5, 2014)

Your pics look amazing, Mo!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have a few pics, and am still considering chopping down the lesser of the 2 Malawi. The close-up in pic#1 is my good girl. The remainder of these are of the plant in rear, which still only have a few small trichomes. Both were flipped on New Year's day. Yes, I have reduced nitrogen. I knew they didn't care for much of it going into this grow, but old habits die hard and my other strains love the regimen.
> 
> Would you keep, or toss the bad lady?. I could use the space anyways.
> 
> Cheers!


I had the same exact result with growing some Seeds of Africa Durban Magic and the trichomes are very small but I still feel it when using the vaporizer.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

DJ Short recommended 11/13 for Sativas. The Mulanje and Malawi are pure African landrace sativas.




> A lanky guy taking notes on a yellow legal pad stood and said he wanted to know how many hours per day you should keep a plant in the light and how many hours in darkness.
> 
> Twelve and twelve?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

digging the macro's mo. shuper shweet


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Mo, are you getting any 5 bladed leaves on the LACon yet or are they all 3 blades? 

Also, did you like the kief?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I may try hydro again some day. I am happy being a dirt farmer playing in the sun with my bug friends
> 
> I love watching all of the different type of predators show up when I bring my plants outside.


I missed what system you used. If you really want to learn hydro, I will teach you.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2014)

LA Con is just now getting 5 blades.




I used a tote with sprayers, res, pump, air stones... I need a res cooler or at least to move it out of the cabinet.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder what that means? I figure I could try it out this run....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2014)

17 minutes to 4:20! I think I will finally try some of Mithrandir's LA Cup kief 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Mo,


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 17 minutes to 4:20! I think I will finally try some of Mithrandir's LA Cup kief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks down right amazing!! Think im getting high just looking at it.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2014)

Mo hash / keef looks bom. You may want to have a separate resi for the hydro. I used to do aero years ago with a similar setup. I had the resi on the bottom. Then a piece of wood mounted like a stage.. Then another tote on top of the wood like yours. The pump would be in the lower tote feeding through PVC up to the next tote. With a single 360 degree spinner / sprinkler spraying the roots. Also a drainage setup to drain back to the lower resi. That way roots get plenty of oxygen. No root rot. Kept frozen 2 liters in resi to keep cooler. Ran the pump 15 min on 15 min off. You can't constantly run sprinklers or plants will drown. I also had air stones with an air pump in both totes.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good MO.!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 6, 2014)

That is some of the lightest kief I have seen. What size screen did you use and where did you get it. That looks amazing Mith. How did it smoke Mo? GT


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 6, 2014)

If temps are an issue, or if it's a small system go flood and drain. With F & D res temps are rarely an issue. 

You're just now trying the kief? You silly man, you.  

My LA Con looks great but is still putting out 3 blades. Nothing to worry about, I was just wondering.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2014)

I just finished repotting everything! Cleaned the roots of any crappy soil and replaced it with pure Promix. The LA Con FMILY cut got put in a fabric pot and left outside for the night. I covered her with a #20 smartpot hat to keep her warm tonight. I will top her tomorrow and clone the cutting.

I don't know what was wrong with the soil but it just wouldn't drain. I think that when I added the veggie compost back in the fall to cook in the Super Soil it ruined it. It is not good stuff!

I poured it all out in the garden to see whether Mother Nature can fix it.

I also mixed my gooey sloppy worm bin together with a trashcan full of dry Promix. Let's see how that turns out. Smelled like fresh horse poop 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 6, 2014)

SOooooo... How'd ya like the kief?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Hehe - still haven't tried it. Not sure how to smoke it  If I sprinkle it on some bud then I can't enjoy the pure flavor. Can't put it on a screen!

I am thinking of going to the smoke shop today (TGIF) and getting a vape pen for this 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

My 4 Kessil lights cam in the mail yesterday! They are so bright. I ordered a couple gooseneck mounts to try out and then I will make some DIY mounts for the others. Maybe I will just go ahead and get the spectral spinner


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Take some flower, not much, just enough to make a "screen" in the bottom of the bowl. Pile the kief on top. Light and hit slowly. Also works well in a hot hit wand /bowl set up. But just throw some on top of a bowl, hit it slow and the first two hits will be all kieffy goodness.

Also, I am off work every Friday. We should meet up and have a session some time. We'll head out to FMILY's place.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 7, 2014)

Mo have you sprouted the jog x sog yet? They are squaty little plants compared to the other TGA. Nodes are less than 2 cm apart. One 9 lb. Hammer is doing that too. I wonder if that's the hells og influence on both strains.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Thats interesting! No - I have not started anything from seed yet. I am still trying to get caught up with all of my current babies 

Hey Mithrandir - what strain is the kief? Will it put me to sleep or keep me awake? I don't want to wake and bake with sleepy or nightcap with a racer.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 17 minutes to 4:20! I think I will finally try some of Mithrandir's LA Cup kief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I PASSED OUT LOOKING AT IT!

NICE!

You see my post on my organic dream, I working on a deal to start up an organic farm! 
DankSwag


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 7, 2014)

The kief is Blue Dream.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2014)

You could also hand press a little of the kief Mo and then smoke it on your screen. Gorgeous keif btw Mith!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> You could also hand press a little of the kief Mo and then smoke it on your screen. Gorgeous keif btw Mith!


I use cellophane for pressing. Then I wrap it in foil and roll it flat with a full can of soda. Then I toss it in the freezer so cellophane doesn't stick upon un-wrapping..works almost as good as a pollen press.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have pressed it in a plastic bag using heated water in a bottle. Works good. I didn't notice any change in potency or anything.

Thanks for the compliments, guys.  This run came out pretty good. As for what screen I used... 

Y'all are going to love this. I used a piece of chiffon fabric I had on hand. I was borede, smoking a bowl on day and noticed the yellow powder sitting in the bottom of my trim trays. I said, Hmmmmm... that looks good, but I need a way to separate it. Since my hous is filled with junk I figured there had to be something I could use. I ran across the pile of fabric we have and remembered seeing the videos of hash being made with the dudes placing the dry plants in cloth sacks and beating them. I thought about the weave of cloth and th eweave of a screen and decided to rummage. I came across a piece of chiffon which is very light and see through with a plain weave that is loose. So I took a box, cut off the bottom and stretched a piece of the fabric across is and taped it down. That's it. That's my screen. 

There's a little more to it than the screen. That stuff I gave Mo was a 1st or 2nd run, and the trim was dry but not brittle. When it gets too dry and powdery that's when I get green pieces in the kief. Also, the BD seems to produce this really blonde kief on it's own. And it's harvested when the trichs are cloudy, with not much amber. 

Hope it helps! Light that sucker Mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

I doubt Mo has hit the diablo extract I made either. LOL. Some folks use very little and it does the trick. I am envious of those folks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

I am a lightweight! I just don't ever have time to get smoked and relax  Always driving somewhere.

I will try both today. Is the Diablo sleepy medicine?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

Not really. But its really strong. Can make you forget.. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

have you tried the caramel?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 8, 2014)

Boy! Just smoke it!  

And uhhh... Diablo extract? You are letting that just sit there? Git ta work, man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

I know.... I feel bad as I have already gone through the whole cola of mulanje he gave me. Not to mention that I found two seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

I have so many goodies from the cup and from my grow. It is sensory overload!

I pressed the mulanje again today. Worked even better. I need to pull it out of the fridge and roll it up. In a couple of days it will just be a blob in the bottom of the jar again


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh Diablo - you are such a fickle mistress.

Lost surfing youtube - freedom 


[video=youtube_share;diYAc7gB-0A]http://youtu.be/diYAc7gB-0A[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

A petitioner today asked that I sign a petition limiting the distance of a dispensary to a school or daycare. I asked him whether they limited the distance of pharmacies to these places. He said yes. My wife told him to look next to us where stands a CVS pharmacy next to a school. Get your fact straight! She walks into the store. I follow - feeling like the proudest man on earth  Mrs Mo rocks!

[video=youtube_share;Wu4oy1IRTh8]http://youtu.be/Wu4oy1IRTh8[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

The Diablo is finally wearing off. 

Thank you Some Guy! That was very delicious 

It looks so golden and crystally:





I tried a wee bit:



Held the flame up to the pipe, inhaled and it disappeared immediately. I exhaled...nothing came out. Still, it tasted so pure and hashy!




I had a bit more!





Held the flame above the crystals and slowly inhaled. The flame hardly budged. I thought I was holding it too far away - then I felt the burn. I coughed out a billowing cloud of white smoke. A few minutes later I stopped coughing and began to swim in those familiar warm waters of nirvana.

Wonderful effects. Good pain relief. Stoney, but up feeling. Got some chores done and then started listening to music. Sounds so amazing.

Now I am ready for some more 





Thanks for the gumball mickey!

Cheers,
Mo


[video=youtube_share;MjMCaw4qzjg]http://youtu.be/MjMCaw4qzjg[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

Deadbeat club hahahahaha!


[video=youtube_share;5KyhesAa-DA]http://youtu.be/5KyhesAa-DA[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks so good. Your wife rocks.. I probably would not have thought of that and go off on other stuff


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn nice hash story man. Stuff looks spectacular. I hope to make it to Denver next month, hope to bring seeds back to Ohio lol I need some dank. View attachment 3017681

A few bc blueberry nug shots. I'll bring you some beach sand if ya make it to the cup, everyone likes my hash around here, you just don't see it here in ohio, it's all bho!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that's a smoke report man. . Glad you enjoyed it. That was some good concentrate for sure. Plus no bho, just qwiso. All this talk... Time for wake n bake


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2014)

Woot qwiso for breakfast here too , and banana bread french toast!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

@ TC - I made tortilla soup the other day and this morning warmed it up and poured it over an over-easy egg resting on a perfectly fried tortilla. It was so warm and comforting  Had banana bread toast yesterday - french toast is just taking it to a whole new level - bravo!

@ SomeGuy - can't wait to smoke some Mulanje Cannoli with you  How hot is it there today? We made it up to 87 yesterday and today it got up to 89!

@ May11th - Now I want to go to Denver even more! Mrs Mo says maybe (which means no).


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 9, 2014)

Mo you got to ask first for something totally outlandish, i.e. "Hey babe, I was thinking maybe we should explore the hall pass idea", this putting her back on her heals, you quickly follow up with, no babe I don't want that you're okay with me making a quick trip to CO to cheer up an friend who's really down right now, he may do something drastic. 

Women won't keep you from doing something to keep someone from hurting themselves, besides much better then the first thought you put in her mind.

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

I am the one who is nixing the hall pass! I can work with a "maybe." We have very close family in CO and Mrs Mo loves the Brown Palace


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my favorite scenes:

[video=youtube_share;8i_WpYc3YI4]http://youtu.be/8i_WpYc3YI4[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

Flying in a Blue Dream!



[video=youtube_share;tPzOzFybYvs]http://youtu.be/tPzOzFybYvs[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some pics from my Blue Dream adventure. Apparently smoke is hard to photograph!


I put the kief in a Raw paper:







Twisted the paper and tore off the pouch containing the kief:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 10, 2014)

I lover Raws and that's some purty keif!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

It was a gift from Mithrandir during the LA Cup!

Here is the Jesus OG out by the pool:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 10, 2014)

Mo,

YO, you need the ti worm my friend... si? 












DankSwag'n it... all day long.
"That's what she said!"


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

dank thats flipping awesome gotta get me one


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you like it? I'm tellin ya man, put a bunch of it on some flower. That paper messes up the taste.

Come over to my place, I'll show you how to smoke some kief.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 11, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Did you like it? I'm tellin ya man, put a bunch of it on some flower. That paper messes up the taste.
> 
> Come over to my place, I'll show you how to smoke some kief.


Exactly, so precious hash, the TI Worm will keep your taste pure, damm I'd hot knife it if I had too, maybe even snort it if it had went through decarbodoxylation, before I burn something with it.

Say it ain't so Mo, say it ain't so, new washer, bags, modified drain plumbing but no new gear to get your HASH ON? Sweet Mary Mother of God it is a damm good thing you are married!  Just kidding your probably have your shit together I'd be surprised if you didn't, but seriously respect the hash! Love ya,  just had a take a shot ya know a fellow toker thing!

DankSwag


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

I can rig something up. I just wanted to try it as soon as possible. The Raw paper wasn't too bad. A little harsh on the first hit but when the kief was going good I got some nice clean hits. I have a beautiful oil rig. I just need a new bowl. I also have a portable soldering iron that after a good cleaning might do a nice job. 

I would enjoy a nice hash session. You mentioned that Fridays are good, right?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Dank! That TI worm is awesome! Why is it so clean?


----------



## May11th (Mar 11, 2014)

Mmmmm salsa.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 11, 2014)

First of all, get yourself a nice clean bong. Pipes are for the road. 



Put a little flower in the bowl to act as a natural screen. Just a little, not too much!





Then fill that bowl with pixie dust! (I stole one of my wife's caviar spoons. I hate caviar)







Fire it up!!! Hit it easy, let that kief bubble and melt. Oh yeah!  



Ahhhhhhhh.......


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 11, 2014)

That was great Mith! Thats a serious bowl. Haha i'd be on the floor!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Challenge accepted!

I do have a nice rig:




I just need to load it up 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 11, 2014)

Dam MO that is one sweet pipe. i want one with the hash bowl and reg bowl also.



Mohican said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> I do have a nice rig:
> 
> ...


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel left out. I still rock my old school Jerome baker and heavy glass bongs converted to glass on glass. They bad rubber gromets back then. They are clean. I'm a clean freak when it comes to glass. I do want to grab one of those bubblers for dabbing everyone has these days. I made beach sand ice wax last night. Debating on pressing it.


is that caviar spoon the real deal? Made from whale bones?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 11, 2014)

The spoon is wood. Caviar spoons are made form anything other than metal. The nicer ones are mother of pearl, and (as you said) bone. But all that really makes a caviar spoon a caviar spoon is that it's small, and not metal.

I am guessing the kief was good, since Mo hasn't been back. Hopefully he's still stoned.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope - not yet  Working on work, then the garden, then the indoor, then the pictures, and now the posting...

Got some goodies with my tax return 


Method Sevens for LEDs:




along with some goosenecks for the Kessils 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

damn fine bowl skills ther! and mo that is a sweet piece i've wanted a shower perc'd rig for ages. prices on aqualabs are just out of my league right now.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> I do have a nice rig:
> 
> ...


Nice looking piece! How do you clean that thing with all the fancy twists, turns, and percs? I'd be scared to use that thing just at the thought of having to clean it!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn fine bowl skills ther! and mo that is a sweet piece i've wanted a shower perc'd rig for ages. prices on aqualabs are just out of my league right now.


Support your local head shop! Aqualab's prices are always astronomical.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree! Buy local whenever you can and visit the Ma and Pa stores.

Acetone is the best for cleaning glass! It is what we used in chemistry class for the glassware and then followed it with RO water. Crystal clear when you're done 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 12, 2014)

mo you are the man bro. i like.


Mohican said:


> I agree! Buy local whenever you can and visit the Ma and Pa stores.
> 
> Acetone is the best for cleaning glass! It is what we used in chemistry class for the glassware and then followed it with RO water. Crystal clear when you're done
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Support your local head shop! Aqualab's prices are always astronomical.





Mohican said:


> I agree! Buy local whenever you can and visit the Ma and Pa stores.
> 
> Acetone is the best for cleaning glass! It is what we used in chemistry class for the glassware and then followed it with RO water. Crystal clear when you're done
> 
> ...


I wish i could, the uk headshops are just no where near up to you guys glass standards. i think i saw a straight tube maybe 5mm thick at best with an inline in the base and it was like £100 joint work was mass produced it was just shoddy one day we'll catch up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

Can you order from a place like Smoketower? I think they have a german site. I got my glass from there (they have a Canadian site that I used), no where near top of the line glass wear by any means(I guess they do have some $2k bongs lol WHAT? ), but I got a Pure 26 inch glass bong with 3 percs for 129 *on sale. Reasonable pricing on my smoking apparatus is what I look for first. There's always decent quality cheaper glass out there.

It's a little taller then I would have liked now that I've had it for a while. I think one 16 inches would have done just fine. with 1-2 percs. 

My next piece, which I am going to go shop for right now, is going to be like mo's. I got a bong here I've been rocking for 11 years. It's time to retire this sucker. Cracks in the base but no leaks, story of my life.

Edit : well they used to have ones like Mo's. Seems they don't anymore. Found a nice piece for 115 at a rival site, going to be grabbing that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

checked that smoketower site. what i'm looking for is still about £130-150. one day....

did like the look of the honeycomb ashcatcher though. i just want a nice little stubby oil rig with a showerhead perc. aqualabs is about $300 for that shit lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> checked that smoketower site. what i'm looking for is still about £130-150. one day....
> 
> did like the look of the honeycomb ashcatcher though. i just want a nice little stubby oil rig with a showerhead perc. aqualabs is about $300 for that shit lol


lots of good places to find some good glass, wish you were in teh states id hook you up with some shit from motherships home town glass blowers(wher i live)

the dreddy freddy piece i puff on( whats left after mass destruction of ***zilla happened) is spectacular


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> I do have a nice rig:
> 
> ...


look like a toro rig ..man i miss mine


----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Acetone is the best for cleaning glass! It is what we used in chemistry class for the glassware and then followed it with RO water. Crystal clear when you're done
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I've always used salt and rubbing alcohol. Just shake til its done. Can be dangerous if there are corners around you.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I have broken so much glass while cleaning it!

Hey Don - aren't there any glass maker/blowers in your area?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 13, 2014)

yktind said:


> I've always used salt and rubbing alcohol. Just shake til its done. Can be dangerous if there are corners around you.


That's what I have always used. Though I did try one fo those bong cleaners and it worked great. Got stuff off that alcohol couldn't. Expensive though. 

How do you get rid of the acetone? Does it evap completely away? Is rinsing with water enough tot dilute and rinse it away?


----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> That's what I have always used. Though I did try one fo those bong cleaners and it worked great. Got stuff off that alcohol couldn't. Expensive though.


Yeah my piece i have a perma-ring where the water level is usually at. Alcohol and salt gets everything except that one spot for me. Clean enough any way.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 13, 2014)

I really need a nice glass on glass piece. Just a simple, easy to clean single perc with a diffuser down stem... Kinda like the one I had for 7-8 years until I lightly tapped it on the side of the sink in just the right way... Bummer...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Acetone is water soluble. Acetone dissolves the oils and then the water cleans away the acetone. RO water evaporates with no residue. I remember the first time I tried this with a friends brown crusty bong and I just swirled some acetone in there and poured away the gunk. It was like magic 

If the ring in your glass is from calcium deposits then soak it with some vinegar. It should dissolve the ring. Then rinse with RO or distilled water.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 13, 2014)

Mo- I was just going to suggest the white vinegar. That will make quick work of any lime scale.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the acetone tip. I am going to try it tonight. For rinsing you probably don't need to rinse with RO or distilled. Tap should be fine. 

As an aside I have never been a fan or RO water except for drinking only. It wastes a lot of water.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2014)

i would have not drank the bong water but then i got high. i would have cleaned my bong but then i got high. oh yeah clean what lmao im high. pack that bong again so i can stay high. you all are right clean that mother and taste the good taste not the dead stale taste.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have broken so much glass while cleaning it!
> 
> Hey Don - aren't there any glass maker/blowers in your area?


just came on the site and saw this and had to say i have to, BUT my wife topped me in one fell swoop. she got the $400 one i got her for the first bday we spent together.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Ooooooooooo 

That makes me want to cry!

Can't they just make unbreakable glass pipes? We are getting medicated after all


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok so I'm looking at that, but it says it has 2 pullouts. What on earth does that mean? It's $115 seems like a pretty good price. But I have no idea what a pullout is. Am I retarded? Is a pullout a bowl? when I google bong pullouts that's all i get.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

yea i have a grafix bong i need fixed now i still have most of mine i save them


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I think you are right. The bowl with the handle is a pull-out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Some pics from the garden today:




























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome pics as always, Mo. Very nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

i've been looking at my strawb patch wishing it to flower with the early warm spring we've had but nadda yet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice Mo! You've got yourself a little slice of heaven there


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

Heaven is very hard work! I don't know how people with acres can manage.

Something ate that big red strawberry last night. I almost picked it yesterday but it wasn't quite ready.

I moved the last two bags of that crappy bagged veggie compost to my dead dirt where I would dump my BBQ ashes. We will see if it helps.

The North garden is getting ready for the 2014 season. I need to transplant the revegging BestSteak tomato plant to the screen house. Then the Scott's or Jesus OG can go in the ground there. Which one should it be?

I have a couple farm hands coming over to help me work on the screen house this weekend 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Heaven is very hard work! I don't know how people with acres can manage.
> 
> Something ate that big red strawberry last night. I almost picked it yesterday but it wasn't quite ready.
> 
> ...



You've got your priorities straight Mo. Treats before eats.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

What's your vote for which girl should go in the ground?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Never grew either of those, but I'd probably go with Scotts. Heard good things about that one.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks! They are both the winners from last year's season. Ace of Spades and Jilly Bean were a close second.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 14, 2014)

I liked my Jillybean a lot. It wasn't terribly potent, but it tasted so damn good. I think it had more flavor than any other strain I've grown. Like a tangy sweet Orange Julius. Too bad I'm all out...


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's a shot of my Jilly, if you don't mind me posting it up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> I liked my Jillybean a lot. It wasn't terribly potent, but it tasted so damn good. I think it had more flavor than any other strain I've grown. Like a tangy sweet Orange Julius. Too bad I'm all out...


I grew that for a while too Spicy. Great description. Average potency, but it smelled and tasted great. I found myself cracking the jar just to take whiffs of it.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 14, 2014)

i liked the ace of spades more than the jilly bean. More stony than the jilly too.. the scotts og was very potent.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

The Jilly is pretty and smells great. I can't wait to see what the crosses do  

The Mulanje should add some potency!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 14, 2014)

yes cross a great taste with a high thc one and hopefully tastes great and gets your baked. 


Mohican said:


> The Jilly is pretty and smells great. I can't wait to see what the crosses do
> 
> The Mulanje should add some potency!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

i would go with some of the african sats by pakki punch. i would love to do some in the other LA the one i live in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

right on sir i will do that


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

When I took the clones out of the cabinet today they were praying hard. They love the new Kessil I added. 700 watts of light 

I have started a Kessil LED thread (in my sig)

Cleaned up the north garden some more and pulled some weeds.

The LA Con has the most unusual smell. Reminds me of some of the first Humboldt that came out back in the day. The Scott's just keeps smelling stronger of skunky chocolate coffee 

Love Child is very gold in color from its mom Mulanje Gold.












The happy clones:






Jesus OG:






Scott's OG







Everything got the last dose of AzoMax and later a foliar of Silica and Seaweed.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

got some trees in march will be an epic grow moi will get you an email in the morning. been putting some tea down and repoting.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

No prob - I am always here  I will be busy tomorrow in the garden!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking great bro.



Mohican said:


> When I took the clones out of the cabinet today they were praying hard. They love the new Kessil I added. 700 watts of light
> 
> I have started a Kessil LED thread (in my sig)
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2014)

Moh! 

I am lovin the garden man! Maybe there is still hope of getting a cut of that Jesus. . I am gonna try to work on a BBQ someday man. We gotta get.together. then you can meet the wife and kids too. . 

BTW. I got two seeds out of the cola you gave me. Jillanje? . Or something else you think?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Moh!
> 
> I am lovin the garden man! Maybe there is still hope of getting a cut of that Jesus. . I am gonna try to work on a BBQ someday man. We gotta get.together. then you can meet the wife and kids too. .
> 
> BTW. I got two seeds out of the cola you gave me. Jillanje? . Or something else you think?


hell i need to talk you in to a cut of the C.Pie Guy that jesus dose look good though


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2014)

Your in the wrong LA or it would be yours man.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Man, I wish I could grow outdoors! I have a half acre going to waste, too! 

Looking good, Mohican!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Your in the wrong LA or it would be yours man.


well now that depends on your perspective and if you get it to one of the folks that is getting it from you he is going to get it to me but i figure sooner is better then later


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

This Jesus OG is ready to go!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 16, 2014)

Scotts is my vote


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking great! Are those plants in the 5-gals going straight into the ground soon, or bigger containers? Those things are gonna be HUGE by the end of the season!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

One of them is going in the ground today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

hell yes planting trees


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

Stinky trees!


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at these: (.)(.)


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at these!!: (.)(.)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

MzFarmer said:


> Look at these!!: (.)(.)


haha boobs


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought they were eyeballs!


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 16, 2014)

it's a butt with a pimple on each cheek!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I thought they were eyeballs!


Oh yeah, you're married.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I thought they were eyeballs!


i didn't think of that bet you are right. i am a horny sob though


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

I get to see boobies every day


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

And touch them


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

I finally did it! Even though it was 91 degrees!

Dug up the tomato seedlings first and put them in a bucket of B1 and calmag enhanced water:









Dug a nice big hole in the nice black dirt:





Clipped off some lower branches from the Scott's OG tree and put them in the bucket with the tomato seedlings:








Disassembled the hempy bucket:





Slid out the rootbound tree:





And in she went!









She got even bushier a few hours later:













Here are JOG and the clones:






Just the clones:





The top of the JOG:






After all of this I planted the tomato seedlings:







They are perking up nicely now in the night air. I also planted the SOG cuttings and put them in the shady spots until the cuttings start growing.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

saaaaaaaaaaah weeet! nice shrubs kiss-ass

LIKEYLIKELIKE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

dayum that's going to be some tree Mo! rockin


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

Mo that pic with the rootbound monstah!, I'm a firm believer that if we could let the roots grow uncontained, they'd double even triple the size of the canopy.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 17, 2014)

Mo she will love her new outside home. looks great.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice!!! Goddam I can't wait to own my own home. I think that's finally gonna happen within the next year or three.


----------



## yktind (Mar 17, 2014)

Right On Mo!!!! I'm jealous of your yard.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2014)

beautiful yard MO. that Jog almost looks like a lemon tree from a distance.. I am jealous. I wish I had a backyard like that.. I would throw up some 30 gals i just have me little patio and balcony. I have to grow small plants on the balcony so neighbors and h.o.a. can't see them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2014)

so nice man! Looks lovely back there. I want that same back yard when we buy.  Did you post shots of your kessils and I missed em?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks All! It took us 13 years of renting and buying a little house in a sketchy hood to be able to afford this place, and even then we barely made it. 

I have a new thread in my sig about the Kessil grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

pool, yard, soon to be monster greenhouse and weed crop. plus boobies on tap. does life get better? maybe with a beer lol


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 17, 2014)

I got the space in my back yard but not legal here so i would be busted. i cant wait till my state makes it legal. i already have my patients scoped out.


hyroot said:


> beautiful yard MO. that Jog almost looks like a lemon tree from a distance.. I am jealous. I wish I had a backyard like that.. I would throw up some 30 gals i just have me little patio and balcony. I have to grow small plants on the balcony so neighbors and h.o.a. can't see them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks All! It took us 13 years of renting and buying a little house in a sketchy hood to be able to afford this place, and even then we barely made it.
> 
> I have a new thread in my sig about the Kessil grow


plants are doing great with those leds man. I didnt realize you got so many of them! 

We have been working towards owning for a while. It will become a reality within 12 months I hope.  Then I can design my own screen house.  When I reach that point you can come and "consult" with me at the house warming party. lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Don - Fridge is full of Guinness so Life is pretty perfect 

DC - I have grown since I was 13. Wasn't legal then. Lost most of them to rippers or parents  
A couple of the plants were monsters! Most people were interested and not offended but this is Southern California. The original OG was first grown five miles from my house so I think this is a great MMJ growing environment from every standpoint.

SG - Can't wait to roast some goodies at the BBQ. Might be 120 degrees this summer! We will need to go up the mountain 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2014)

first off all plants from seed to show sex in veg is the tallest of the jesus og x scotts og. Its a girl lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

YES! That and the Jillanje are the two I am most interested to see grown out. How bitchin! I am calling the JOG x SOG "Mile High Club" or MHC for short. Is she stinky yet?


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent name!!! ha!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! I had a great time coming up with names


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> YES! That and the Jillanje are the two I am most interested to see grown out. How bitchin! I am calling the JOG x SOG "Mile High Club" or MHC for short. Is she stinky yet?


I've been calling the jog x sog "mojos og"


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 17, 2014)

wow 120 degrees omg. i would die. wouldnt care if the plants did since i would ahve died form heat stroke. Im a midwest country man and i can handle 85 degrees just fine



Mohican said:


> Don - Fridge is full of Guinness so Life is pretty perfect
> 
> DC - I have grown since I was 13. Wasn't legal then. Lost most of them to rippers or parents
> A couple of the plants were monsters! Most people were interested and not offended but this is Southern California. The original OG was first grown five miles from my house so I think this is a great MMJ growing environment from every standpoint.
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

So Cal is a desert. I have been in 118 in Vegas and it was miserable. This is going to be a hot year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2014)

i have worked in 110 up in north Louisiana. yea could be a hot one this year was the coldest they have seen down here in for every Fat Tuesday we had ice and sleet and that is crazy for the gulf coast. a pic of one of my cats MO why not


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

RIU cat posts are what made me go out and adopt a cat. Ending up adopting two teenage brothers 

Here is one of them:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

I love Mojos OG! I need to change it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Today's tour:


TGA Jesus OG Clone:




LACon T-cut:




Blue Dream M-cuts:










RareDankness Scott's OG:




Cloneville:





TGA Jesus OG Momma:




LACon F-cut:







Love Child:







RareDankness Scott's OG in the ground:








Peach:




Gardenia:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy St P day:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

mojos OG got a nice ring. 

that is some crazy heat you guys are talking. i've been in that heat in the Sahara it's in no way fun. you guys must spend your time running from AC to AC


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice tour mo! I lol at the last pic with the beer. Life is real good


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's my little ki ki. He thinks he's a dog lol. he just showed up in my yard when he was a kitten and been with me ever since.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 18, 2014)

Mo looking great bro. i got a question. how do you do you clones? in cubes, in soil, or you got a machine?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

DC- 
Inside I use rapid rooters, rooting powder, gel, a dome, and 6500K T5 bulbs. I breath on them every day for CO2 and I keep an eye on the moisture levels. I try to keep the humidity high on the leaves and mist water/nutes on the inside of the dome.  The bigger the cut the more quickly it seems to root. I am going to try aspirin in the water next time. When they get roots I put them in small pots just so the roots get familiar with the grow medium. xplant as they grow. This last time I had bad soil and went too big with the pots. I switched everything back to Promix and worm castings and they are doing there thing again 

Outside I just stick them in dirt, water them and put them in the shade for a week and then move them into more and more light. No gel, no nothing! Promix and water.

Beuf - that is the coolest family picture ever! I want to lie with them and take a nap!

Don - It doesn't usually get that hot here. We are 10 miles from the ocean which moderates the temps. No freezing in the winter and no baking in the summer. As you head inland from the ocean it gets quite a bit hotter. 4 hour drive later you are in Vegas baby  There is a nice set of mountains 100 miles or so from the beach and they are beautifully cool in the summer and can be snowy in the winter (if we get any rain). Palm springs is the opposite. Mid 70s in winter and 110 in the summer. Some of the wealthy people live in Palm springs playing golf in the winter and head to the mountains or beach in the summer.

I thought the beer pic was funny because it was definitely not Bud in the cozy 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> DC-
> Inside I use rapid rooters, rooting powder, gel, a dome, and 6500K T5 bulbs. *I breath on them every day for CO2* and I keep an eye on the moisture levels. I try to keep the humidity high on the leaves and mist water/nutes on the inside of the dome. The bigger the cut the more quickly it seems to root. I am going to try aspirin in the water next time. When they get roots I put them in small pots just so the roots get familiar with the grow medium. xplant as they grow. This last time I had bad soil and went too big with the pots. I switched everything back to Promix and worm castings and they are doing there thing again
> 
> Outside I just stick them in dirt, water them and put them in the shade for a week and then move them into more and more light. No gel, no nothing! Promix and water.
> ...


Attention to detail. Love it Mo! 

Your pics are beautiful as always. I'm sitting here looking at 3 feet of snow piled up on my deck. Checking in on your thread is like a 10 minute mental vacation at this point.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 18, 2014)

Excellent work, Mohican. The garden looks great!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

I lived in CO for two years at the peak of my surfing career. I know how you feel and am glad the pics help  

Eventually the snow melts and you guys have clean air and wide open spaces. While I am stuck on the freeway coughing and waiting to get somewhere with a million other people.


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Attention to detail. Love it Mo!
> 
> Your pics are beautiful as always. I'm sitting here looking at 3 feet of snow piled up on my deck. Checking in on your thread is like a 10 minute mental vacation at this point.


LOL I do this to my big plants lol. I know that I don't do much when doing it but it makes me feel better. . .



MO - What was the bad soil?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 18, 2014)

You don't need the gel or the aspirin.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

I heard that aspirin makes them root faster. 

The store-bought bagged veggie compost is probably the culprit for the soil issues.

This stuff:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 19, 2014)

you just gave me a new experiment. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## MzFarmer (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about bringing dirt into my grow. I found some topsoil at the bottom of a hill and just inside where a thick patch of saplings grows and isn't something you want to be in during the summer but you can get in there now and the soil smells SOOOOOOO GOOOOOD !!!!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Aspirin, or salicylic acid, will help activate the plants immune system. It can be helpful when you run into problems, and need to help the plants recover. If you have healthy moms, and a good environment your clones should root in 6 - 14 days depending on the variety. The BD roots in rockwool in 7 - 10 days. I am generally at 90 - 100 % by 10 days. 

If you NEED aspirin in your systems, something is wrong. Much like needing H2O2... it means you have something wrong.

But as an experiment it could be fun.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I heard that aspirin makes them root faster.
> 
> The veggie compost is probably the culprit for the soil issues.



FYI Mo, aloe contains a good amount of salicylic acid (which is what the aspirin brings to the table) which is why it is a very good rooting compound.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice - I didn't know that! I wonder if the plants feel pain? They can't run away so why would they need it?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I lived in CO for two years at the peak of my surfing career. I know how you feel and am glad the pics help
> 
> Eventually the snow melts and you guys have clean air and wide open spaces. While I am stuck on the freeway coughing and waiting to get somewhere with a million other people.


Mo, have you ever surfed with Kelly Slater. I have to ask because I grew up outside Cocoa Beech and new him from friends. I remember the first year I moved up north and the winter blues I felt. The reason I asked is by the contents of this I'm assuming you surfed pro. I do know where assuming normally takes me though.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 19, 2014)

Kelly Slater lives in Santa Barbara, CA these days. 

Mo - What's your favorite break down there? I don't make it down past Santa Cruz much these days, but I'm due for a road trip to visit some surfing buddies down in SoCal.


----------



## TWS (Mar 19, 2014)

just checking in on all the fun over here.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

TWS! Have you seen the LA Con?





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

About surfing:

Salt Creek is my all time favorite. I surfed there with Tom Curren, Hans Heideman, Mike Cruickshank, Kevin Billy, GT, Laird...

I grew up in the South Bay and I like fast shorebreak barrels. Huntington Beach is a great break from the river up to the cliffs.

If you like mushy surf then San O and Trestles are fun.

You can look on Surfline and see what is breaking. All of the piers are fun and usually have parking.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice. I like all kinds of waves; anything from mushy knee-slappers to punchy 6-8 foot surf. Steep, fast chest to head high point breaks are my fav (and everyone else's...). I was in absolute heaven when I showed up at Pavones down in Costa Rica . I like picking the right board for the conditions, anything from my home built 5'10" twin fin fish (my all-time fav) up to my 9'6" log. They each shine in a different kind of wave, and they're all fun in their own ways.

I don't surf as much as I used to... My ocean time these days is mostly spent fishing from my kayak.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 19, 2014)

My brother golfs with brad gerlach. And surfed with him a few times. My cousin is sponsored by quicksilver 

I'm more with 54th street and the wedge on the peninsula. Haven't been to Trestles in years
since we used to have to hop the fence and get chased away by feds. Surfed salt creek once when I used to live up CV from there. I was more of a skater / bmx-er. Grew up with alot of the pro skaters and bmx-ers too.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

sweet i buy allot of boat parts from quicksilver. 



hyroot said:


> My brother golfs with brad gerlach. And surfed with him a few times. My cousin is sponsored by quicksilver
> 
> I'm more with 54th street and the wedge on the peninsula. Haven't been to Trestles in years
> since we used to have to hop the fence and get chased away by feds. Surfed salt creek once when I used to live up CV from there. I was more of a skater / bmx-er. Grew up with alot of the pro skaters and bmx-ers too.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> sweet i buy allot of boat parts from quicksilver.


I didn't know they made boat parts. Just thought they did clothing, boards, and sponsors events. I guess they are like Ron Jon now. With their foot in the door with everything.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I heard that aspirin makes them root faster.
> 
> The store-bought bagged veggie compost is probably the culprit for the soil issues.
> 
> ...


i go straight to the source and use willow water it works great. they root very fast and have very little lag after. looks like i will be getting the house i will know for shore next week ,but all is looking good. The bid will go in monday my 33 bday. i grew up skating in the burbs in ATL. never got to surf, but would love to


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

The are owned by Mercury Marine. The make all the part for mercury marine motors. They do sponsor boards and clothes ect.


hyroot said:


> I didn't know they made boat parts. Just thought they did clothing, boards, and sponsors events. I guess they are like Ron Jon now. With their foot in the door with everything.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

Vn DR. I hope you get the house and happy soon to be birthday young man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

dont fill to young right now, but thanks. Yea all should be good got the ok on the money today so hopefully no worries will have 5 acres to play with


----------



## hyroot (Mar 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> The are owned by Mercury Marine. The make all the part for mercury marine motors. They do sponsor boards and clothes ect.


I believe you are mistaken . Quiksilver is a surf company that's been around for almost 50 years. Founded by Andy Mooney. The company went public decades ago. Its publicaly traded on the nasdaq.

edit: 

quicksilver clothing and quicksilver brand are 2 different companies that have nothing to do with each other. Fyi Kevin bacon was in a movie called quicksilver in the 80's


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff Hackman was a big part of Quicksilver. My Father was surfing buddies with Hakman.



> Jeff had borrowed a pair of Quiksilver trunks the previous year and loved their feel. He convinced Quiksilver boss Alan Green to award him the U.S. license, and along with partner Bob McKnight, Hakman launched the line in the states. It started small, with the two making things up as they went along, but in no time the company was an industry giant. Unfortunately, Hakman wouldn't be around to enjoy it.
> 
> He had dabbled in drugs since his teenage years, first pot, then LSD, even engaging in a few unsuccessful smuggling attempts. However, none had the power to rule him like heroin. As Hakman's business venture was booming, his habit got the better of him, leading him to sell off his interest in the company for drug money. Eventually, he was ousted from Quiksilver completely, at which time he moved to Australia's Gold Coast to lead a struggling but happy existence with girlfriend Cherie Radcliffe. Through the mid-80s, he surfed in local legends events, worked for good friend Paul Neilson behind the counter at one of his shops, and labored to support his young son Ryan, born in 1982.
> 
> A respite came in 1984, when Hakman joined Harry Hodge and others in launching Quiksilver Europe. The enterprise was a smashing success, but Jeff's heroin binges came close to ruining his stake. Fortunately, his friends stepped in and got him into rehab in '88, at which time he finally gained control of his situation. He and Cherie married the same year and had a daughter, Lea, in '93. The Hakmans left Europe and ended up settling on Kauai, just above Hanalei Bay. Financially independent since Quiksilver USA purchased the European license from his associates in 1986, Jeff maintains a marketing role with the company. Free of the destructive forces that nearly killed him, his priorities of family, friends and surfing -- the same factors that shaped his life -- are back in order.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks good Mo.

Surfing: Ahman , I grew up I Carpinteria. Tarpits & Jelly bowl !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice! I love the ocean. I always thought I would end up in Hawaii. I may still


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Surf spot names are pretty funny - Shit Pipes, RAT beach, Burnouts, The Horseshoe, Gravels, Cliffs, Blacks, Hole in the Fence, Quarters beach. From my mom's day - Tin Can beach.

I was surprised when I saw how close all of the different breaks on the North Shore were to Pipeline. I guess when you have a reef break you can name all of the different breaks. 

Sandbar breaks are different every day.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

TWS - You look like you are still in surfing shape. Do you go? I am shark bait at my current weight.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you see how good the LA Con cut is doing? It smells amazing


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 20, 2014)

*Quiksilver *is diff from *Quiksilver Marine lol.* I wonder. I know here in the us quicksilver marine does all the parts for mercury motors. In japan its just mercury parts. could be a connection between them. But yes they are 2 diff companies after a little research. when i go open the shop ill call our rep and ask if there is any connection. 


hyroot said:


> I believe you are mistaken . Quiksilver is a surf company that's been around for almost 50 years. Founded by Andy Mooney. The company went public decades ago. Its publicaly traded on the nasdaq.
> 
> edit:
> 
> quicksilver clothing and quicksilver brand are 2 different companies that have nothing to do with each other. Fyi Kevin bacon was in a movie called quicksilver in the 80's


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2014)

All jillanjies are female. Its funny that all your crosses show sex during veg first. Only 2 tga showed sex. 1 fem plushberry 1 im not sure. I thought it was male. The preflowers are now starting to look female. Tear shaped. No pistils yet on the pb's. 3 of the mojos og took off a little bit after topping. Only 1 mojos showed sex. Fem. Very broad indica leaves. The jillanjies all have skinnier leaves than mojos. But appear indica dom so far. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds bitchin! I am honored to have you growing my crosses


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> All jillanjies are female. Its funny that all your crosses show sex during veg first. Only 2 tga showed sex. 1 fem plushberry 1 im not sure. I thought it was male. The preflowers are now starting to look female. Tear shaped. No pistils yet on the pb's. 3 of the mojos og took off a little bit after topping. Only 1 mojos showed sex. Fem. Very broad indica leaves. The jillanjies all have skinnier leaves than mojos. But appear indica dom so far. I'll post pics later today.


that is crazy i sex all most all of my plants in veg. i have had very few not, but i have not tried TGA yet.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 20, 2014)

mo good new i am getting a 600 watt system next week. it will be huge for my grow. the c99 can go in then oh yeah bro.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

The difference is amazing when you up the wattage! Can't wait to see some C99 monsters


----------



## TWS (Mar 21, 2014)

yes I seen the Con Mo. She looks good, great smells huh. no more surfing for me. still could, ya never forget though. I hated getting cold, LOL. Hawaii sounds like a good place. I have a son going to school In Honalulu. I spend my spare time In the Dez on dirtbikes now.


----------



## TWS (Mar 21, 2014)

I think my line up this year will be FM's Confi and MK ultra, JJ's cherry pie and a few others I have around depending on how they finish here in May. I have some exotic Sativa seeds and some trainwreck if the Spirit moves me.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

My daughter is going over there for the summer. Lucky kids! I miss riding bikes. Neighbor is selling his but Mrs Mo says no 

I am moving the LA Con T-Cut to a 7 gallon smartpot tomorrow along with the Blue Dream #2 and the Scott's OG.

The outdoor girls look like they are starting to flower. Will they stop or go all the way? I need to get some clones. 

A couple of the cuts from the Scott's OG are still looking like the day I cut them while others are still wilty.

Picked up a new kind of Promix today that has fungus eating bacteria.

I am pooped - logging out!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

How long is your sun each day now? when you move big plants out they will notice diff lights and go into flower mode sometimes they come out of it sometimes they dont. its best to put younger plants outside. you can hang a light over her for a few more hrs of light also. See outside its diff where i live they get maybe 14 hrs light max si when i put seedlings outside they was on 11/13 light schedule so when they get 12 hrs of light they think its still veg time. then it gets to 14 hrs then the light time gets less this takes 3 months. then they start to flower. having a plant that is used to long days then only gets 14 hrs tells them its flower time. but as your day gets longer they will slow and then stretch more. kinda a reveg sometimes. i hope i made sense.


Mohican said:


> My daughter is going over there for the summer. Lucky kids! I miss riding bikes. Neighbor is selling his but Mrs Mo says no
> 
> I am moving the LA Con T-Cut to a 7 gallon smartpot tomorrow along with the Blue Dream #2 and the Scott's OG.
> 
> ...


----------



## hyroot (Mar 21, 2014)

My outdoor started flowering too. I sprouted seeds a few weeks ago. I was expecting them to veg considering the time of year. They are probably 5-6 weeks from finishing.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah its tuff timing it right. you jut have to have less light time indoors so when you bring them outdoors they get longer days and then will veg and nature will tell them when to flower or you do by making a dark shelter and putting over them to shorten the day. its really easy to make a shelter like that. Ive used tent poles for a tent make an arc over them have tent stakes with bigger washers so the stake and pole fits snug. then double thick black plastic over and i had grommets in plastic and used more tent stakes took me 10 min to cover 2 plants. I would do this 2-3 hrs before sunset and when the sun was down i would take it down. i only did this for 2 weeks then it would take over and continue to flower on its own.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Mo, since I am indoors I always have moms in veg. If you ever miss clone time on something I have like the Blue Dream or the Conny, hit me up and I will get clones to you. 

I am looking forward to seeing how that BD does outdoors. Take care of her man, she is a monster, and may out yield everything else you have.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 21, 2014)

One of my buddies brought me back a cutting of blue dream from Cali when he went there last year...it's a straight beast! Smells of a sandalwood and has the best taste, a nice daytime smoker. The yields are impressive as well.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

have you seen the clone shippers? http://www.cloneshipper.com do fedex 2-3 day delivery and bam.


Mithrandir420 said:


> Hey Mo, since I am indoors I always have moms in veg. If you ever miss clone time on something I have like the Blue Dream or the Conny, hit me up and I will get clones to you.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing how that BD does outdoors. Take care of her man, she is a monster, and may out yield everything else you have.


----------



## yktind (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Spring, MO! Even though our winter average was like 50, haha.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

More like 70! I could be a very hot summer!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm going to be watching that LA Con, I got a trainwreck x LA Con hopefully it leans towards the LA


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 22, 2014)

yeah you all in the hotter states are gonna feel the heat this year im thinking.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Its funny how the hot states have been extra hot this year already, and the cold states have been EXTRA cold this year.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^^^^ some how its obamas fault. It was in the high 80's yesterday in my hood. Then rolled down to oc and it was in the mid 60's in the day time.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow that sounds perfect to me.



hyroot said:


> ^^^^^^ some how its obamas fault. It was in the high 80's yesterday in my hood. Then rolled down to oc and it was in the mid 60's in the day time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

i live in a hot state and it has been cold this year


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 22, 2014)

We're going to get a great big smack down from the sun this summer. Some years you can just tell that it's going to be blazing hot in summertime.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2014)

In SoCal we always get June gloom. Overcast the whole month. Very humid.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

man i am not far from pulling a no till og in less than a week i would say. i will put some pics up on the rols thread


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2014)

Check this bug out. Weird looking eyes!





Posed for me for like 20 shots 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday I put the Jesus OG in the dirt. When I started digging the hole I found a wild child. I am not sure where it came from - so many possibilities.

Malawi 2012, Mulanje 2013, Marion Berry 2013 just to name a few.

I trimmed away a bunch of lower branches first:








Dug the hole:





Put some nute enhanced soil in the bottom of the hole:





Removed the JOG from the 5 gallon bucket:








Put her in the hole and filled it in with some enhanced Sunshine #4 I had sitting around:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is the story of the found seedling. I found her when I was digging the hole for the Jesus OG transplant. I removed a big chunk of dirt including the seedling and carefully separated away most of the dirt so the seedling could have some nice porous soil. It was growing in hard clay. Put her in a 1 gallon pot with some promix.


Location from which I removed the chunk of soil:





Shovel with chunk of dirt:








Seedling:




With the clones inside at night:





Today:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

The clones are recovering from the light dropping on them and some getting burned with the lights.

Yesterday:

Jesus OG #3




LA Confidential T-Cut




Blue Dream #2 Mithrandir Cut




Scott's OG #1 3rd Generation




Cloneville





Cloneville today including Wild Child - overcast and windy!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is an update on love child. It is coming along nicely. Almost a foot tall now 









The pink is showing again, which is why I think it is a cross of the Mulanje mom with the Ace of Spades dad:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is the bigger cut of LA Confidential. All of the outdoor girls seem to be flowering. I am not sure whether this will continue or revert back to veg.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is the Blue Dream #1 in the 5 gallon hempy:





Here are both of the big girls in the north garden:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so jelly you find little babies in your back yard  I pay $20 a piece for those  lololol. I really gotta do a seed run here. 

I hope the two mysteries turn into some super dank for you. Beautiful shots as always. That fly looks like its mom got drunk and flew into a bee hive for a wild night of buzzing


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2014)

yeah you are lucky hehe. finding a little seedling in garden.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2014)

I gave my brother a bunch of used dirt one time to put into his veggy garden. I never saw the seedling, but he told me that a few weeks after he dumped it in there he found a seedling coming up from it.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2014)

lol i tossed a bunch of beans in a friends garden a few years back i wonder if he had plants growing there lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

I am so blind I can't believe I saw it! I must have seedling vision - it is a superpower 

I have been working on the screenhouse in this cool weather and I am expecting a helper today. He helped me a couple of days ago and got a bunch of things done. Helped me get some momentum going again.

Last night when I closed up shop in the Kessil cabinet I noticed the blue dream was looking wilty. I hope it was just sleeping. I am going to check right now.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I got busy again and got the fourth screen-house panel done today. 6 foot 5x1 redwood tongue and groove:









It looks so much better than the screen and dirty trees. Mrs Mo loves it too 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks great bro and i liek the redwood for outdoors moisture wont affect it like other wood. So what you gonna put on top? clear plastic roof or glass? if you use the plastic wavey ones i would use something to melt a hole in where the screws go with a stainless steel washer. I've helped build 3 green houses not little ones the biggest was 40'x 120' glass on top and 3 sides. north side didn't need it. the next size was 20'x40' and we used glass just on the roof then clear plastic on the sides( couldnt find more glass at a good price). that was when mom ran 3 greenhouses. she caught me several times trying to hide a few plants in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

looking good Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Don!

It is going to have a 3/8 inch (1 cm) mesh screen for a roof. It is a room to protect against birds and animals who think my fruit is for them


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

oh okay makes since.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

awesome man, i'd love my own eats. well i do presently but i have a lean to which houses about 6 tomato plants, peppers and chillies. deffo going to upgrade to a real greenhouse or polytube depending on the space in the garden. i like lawn to lounge on too haha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Does the new house have a yard?

Here is a better picture of the new fence (Mrs Mo wants it all the way around!)





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

Less light for the plants with more privacy fence, but more security from other's prying eyes.
She probably cares more about the latter. I hate a huge bird crap on top cola's+I like the setup!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

yeah but i've not seen it in daylight! I was told it was split level, doesn't give a big floorspace but will section off nicely, i kinda agree with Mrs Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

I already have a quagmire for most of the late fall through winter from the wall shadow. If I put the fence on the south side I will lose all of my sun during that time. I could always put reflective material on the north wall of the screen room to boost sun power


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

rather have the sun, deffo. mylar'ing the walls may be a touch OTT ?!?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

What if I hinge the panels so I can angle the bottom open when the sun is at the winter angle?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

making hinged panels so they open is great.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh man! Another design modification! This project is never going to end!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

hey when you are done you will love it. i love it already bro. you are handy with a hammer for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

It's a blessing and a curse (said in the voice of Mr Monk)


----------



## fandango (Mar 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Does the new house have a yard?
> 
> Here is a better picture of the new fence (Mrs Mo wants it all the way around!)
> 
> ...


I miss the pool
doublejj had issues with the flying bud destroyer...will you be zipping up?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

This is for the farm and chickens. The bud room will be on the other side of the pool in the north garden. Can't start working on that project until I finish this one!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a concept of the grow room. I should have made it purple with LED light 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 24, 2014)

Badass, Mo!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks! I need to get the farm done first!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Cripes Mo, you never cease to amaze me. A man of many talents


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope the City doesn't see that. They will be wanting their permit $. I am so glad they laid off most of our inspectors but I still have to submit my greenhouse plans to the City. I love redwood. GT


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah mo is a very busy man indeed with skills.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is a concept of the grow room. I should have made it purple with LED light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you using a 3-D printer for the green house lol?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope  

Using blood sweat and tears!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 26, 2014)

right on. hey bro question. what is the best bud finishing product you have used? im getting into the final stretch and want to make sure im giving them the right stuff so they will swell up and get tons of trics and taste the best. ill be hooking up my 600 watt hps in the next 2 days.



Mohican said:


> Nope
> 
> Using blood sweat and tears!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Im not sure mo uses a finisher man. If your in hempy or soil I have used snow storm ultra to great success... Less is more ya know.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 26, 2014)

thats the same as terpinator which i already have. im looking for more nute wise to fatten them up better but i think what i got will do me. jsut wanted to know what others use.


SomeGuy said:


> Im not sure mo uses a finisher man. If your in hempy or soil I have used snow storm ultra to great success... Less is more ya know.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

I use and have used a wide variety of things. I have used gravity for a finisher and it works good imo. However... I have not been using it the last grow and wont. It has something in it apparently, and even though I flush I would rather not. The snow storm is safe. so is time.... I do use Overdrive and it does nice with carbo or bud candy. big bud can work too. I have also used blue moutnain organics in the past. So many nutrients out there...LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I am using compost that has banana peels and coffee. The Mulanje in the compost looked deficient in bud production so I watered the soil once with Mad Farmer MOAB




I also spread some Sul-Po-Mag and Super Phosphate around the garden this weekend.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL!! I think I have a bunch of that stuff mo... Used some on my tomatoes last season.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 26, 2014)

i think ill order there sample pack. its cheap enough. and see if i like it. thanks mo.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I read about the Sul-Po-Mag on a veggie growing site and found it at my farm store. Gave some to the Lilacs - they love P and K and hate N!

Sulphur is known to increase sweetness in fruits. Copper is said to increase sweetness in oranges.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am about to try some MOAB soon. I plan to use it in week 5 or 6 in my system. I have heard good things, we'll see...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't wait to see what it does to your girls!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds awesome 
Quick question. Do you clone in soil or in a bubbler? I just checked on my cloner and all my lemon skunks have got roots. I wanna get them into soil. Is it a problem going from hydro to soil with a clone? I know my mother plant did not survive :/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I have heard that it is not doable. I don't believe it. Plants want to survive. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Will do


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I have cloned in everything. Dirt, rooters, rockwool, promix, bubbling water...


----------



## hyroot (Mar 27, 2014)

I've gone from hydro to soil and vice versa. The plant takes a little time to acclamate. Clones or small plants tend to adapt faster than larger plants.

I prefer to root in party cups of soil or with a rapid rooter in the soil. Those trays are so flimsy. They always get spilled.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am so blind I can't believe I saw it! I must have seedling vision - it is a superpower


that is a great superpower! mine: always a close parking spot. lol  my husband's superpower is turning off all the street lights at night when we are out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

> that is a great superpower! mine: always a close parking spot. lol my husband's superpower is turning off all the street lights at night when we are out.


Interesting...explain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I've gone from hydro to soil and vice versa. The plant takes a little time to acclamate. Clones or small plants tend to adapt faster than larger plants.
> 
> I prefer to root in party cups of soil or with a rapid rooter in the soil. Those trays are so flimsy. They always get spilled.


i root in party cups half full of my soil mix


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn, I forgot to make clones again tonight!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

i have been putting it off with the move but i have to sunday and monday to get the goirilla going in miss.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

We're gonna shake rattle and roll!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a quick garden update. I worked on the fence and finished another section this evening. We had a few earthquakes. I ate some leftovers. I washed all of my cloning gear.

Garden pics:

























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 28, 2014)

Dank.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

looking great mo. ladies look happy and nice compost pile also.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mo, Did you get Sul-Po-Mag from OCFS. Thanks

GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 29, 2014)

Damn Mo your shit is looking good. I need to get my seeds started.GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes that is where I got it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is today's garden tour:


Last of the new wooden fence panels







Strawberries




Up-potted the clones








Wild Child





Love Child








SOG




JOG





North Garden






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 30, 2014)

subb'd bro


----------



## thay5212 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lookin good, subbed up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2014)

nice updates Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

*Garden Update*

Yay! RIU is back!

Here are a few pics since last time:

North Garden:




LA Con F:





Blue Dream #1





Love Child:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

So Love Child be a boy? Gonna breed him?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Sure, why not? He is a monster!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

Any early candidates?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

All that I have got going at the moment is the LA Con, Blue Dream, Scott's OG and TGA Jesus OG. I will store some of the pollen for later also.


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All that I have got going at the moment is the LA Con, Blue Dream, Scott's OG and TGA Jesus OG. I will store some of the pollen for later also.


hey mo how long till the plants finish?? i would imagine they are going to re-veg????


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

First time trying this so we will find out!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate revegging. I always take clones so I can avoid it.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

I left the indoor girls outside last night. They were very happy in the sun this morning


----------



## SpicySativa (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good, Mo!

Be careful with that male. He'd really love to spread his genes to your whole garden if the wind cooperates.

Have you seen the pics of wild outdoor plants releasing giant CLOUDS of pollen in a breeze?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool, it will save me the work of collecting and distributing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the garden this morning

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MzFarmer (Apr 8, 2014)

They look real happy!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks MzF!

It was 90 today! I am going to keep them out now. They are getting too big to lift and move. I don't want to end up like Don and DST!

I will select one of them to go back in the cab for flowering. Which one should I choose?

Blue Dream #2
Scott's OG #1
Jesus OG #3
Wild Child (probably another male)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

Look at those beautiful leaves praying to the sun! Very nice Mo, those girls are looking so happy.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate to say it because of all the heat I will catch but I gave them all a dose of AN Grow and Micro last night. 

I think that is why they are praying today.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

No heat from me man. I've been seriously considering trying a basic AN mix. I'm only gonna run a base and maybe 2 other parts, I'm not into the 10 bottles to cover the basics thing. I've been really happy with the quality of the smoke I've been getting from just using GH floranova and a little silica. I havn't been real happy with my yields this winter. I don't know how much of that is genetic though because I've been running so many strains I've never ran before :facepalm:.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Scottyballs got a pound a plant using a Hydrofarm and FloraNova Bloom. I do think it is strain related. 

The Skunk, Jack Herer, and Northern Lights blends seem to have some killer yields. Although the rule seems to be - high yield equals lower quality.

FlowaMasta was getting some big high quality plants but he was using some banned growth products.

LordJin grew some giant Diablo and said it was bunk. Then he grew the most amazing Tahoe with a 1K in a small cab with AC. The buds were small but there were many and they were covered with frost!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 8, 2014)

it really depends on if you use both hps and led. we all know hps is big yields and led is quality. so mixing them should average both out. I will let you know for sure. i can say this my Trichomes are insane already. I think i got 3-4 weeks yet on the WW they are taking there sweet time. But its okay as long as they fatten up allot more. i do want good yield but i want great quality with it. I still am kinda shell shocked from this first indoor grow. I've had a few set backs and learned each time and kept on trucking.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Indoor is hard! I am almost ready to give it a try again. I am going to keep it simple. Soil and lights.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2014)

I've only ever been able to grow indoor, someday I might get to play outside . 

I've figured it was the strains I've got going for the most part. Its also likely that the low humidity this winter prolly impacted it. I've got a new bulb I need to put into my 1k also, the current one is a couple years old.


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Indoor is hard! I am almost ready to give it a try again. I am going to keep it simple. Soil and lights.


Indoors is def a little different than outdoors...more picky IMO. With that said though, what I see some of you guys accomplish outdoors is truly amazing! This will be year three outdoors for me and am just now starting to understand how things need to work.

Mo I did the advanced nutrients indoors for years, and recently changing to supersoil I can say keeping it simple indoors has done me wonders! My garden routine is crazy simple now and am reaping better results than ever. I actually enjoy my garden again, instead of seeing it as a chore that needs to be done. Puts a whole new meaning on keep it simple stupid for me. Lol

No heat from me either on using advanced...used them for years and don't have anything bad to say about them. I was just sick and tired of mixing all those bottles every nite.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 9, 2014)

You've got some nice plants mo,
just remember indoor is the same, except the light is your sun and the fans are your wind ;P


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> No heat from me man. I've been seriously considering trying a basic AN mix. I'm only gonna run a base and maybe 2 other parts, I'm not into the 10 bottles to cover the basics thing. I've been really happy with the quality of the smoke I've been getting from just using GH floranova and a little silica. I havn't been real happy with my yields this winter. I don't know how much of that is genetic though because I've been running so many strains I've never ran before :facepalm:.


In veg I used sensi grow with b 52 

Flower I used sensi bloom, bud ignitor (this stuff really works good one of my fav bottles from an) big bud, and overdrive. Believe it or not this regiment reaped bigger yields better frost and taste than using every bottle in their grand master regiment. The ph perfect really works well too just mix and go. Some people say well I checked my ph and it was super low...doesn't matter, the line is designed to work that way and will not hurt your plant. I never used a meter once while using that line.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Indoor is hard! I am almost ready to give it a try again. I am going to keep it simple. Soil and lights.


Ha! I just did my first outdoor grow 3 or 4 years ago and was constantly thinking how much easier it is to grow indoors! I guess it just depends on what you've already gotten good at and comfortable with. 

Your girls look beautiful! After being on the Marijuana Plant Problems page for a bit, your healthy plants were a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Indoor is hard! I am almost ready to give it a try again. I am going to keep it simple. Soil and lights.


It's easier than outdoor! At least to me. 

Mo, flower out that Blue Dream and your theory of high yield = low quality will be blown away.


----------



## yktind (Apr 9, 2014)

Everything is so green and happy!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

Agreed. The BD yields and is dank smoke. Its my wife's favorite I think.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Where is the like button when I need it!

Hey Mith - What is the flower time on the Dream? What do they like to eat?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Where is the like button when I need it!
> 
> Hey Mith - What is the flower time on the Dream? What do they like to eat?




Im not mith but 9-10weeks is plenty usually. Kinda depends. My light is close the flowers so mine mature a little quicker. No longer than 10weeks IMO though. MMMMM Bluuueee Dreeeeam. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey SG - I know who you are 

What do you feed them or are you hydro?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Likes are back! Giving them out like Malawi at the LA Med Canna Cup


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey SG - I know who you are
> 
> What do you feed them or are you hydro?



Its hempy buckets so hydro.... I dont think you will see a difference from medium. We will have a Blue dream smoke challenge when you are done and compare...LOL


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm - smoke challenge


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2014)

I need to get some REAL blue dream to this part of the country. I've had people pass stuff off as BD but I wasn't impressed with it, though I'm sure it was just a label. I've read so many good things from growers I'm sure the real deal is sweet!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Would anyone happen to know the temp for de-carbing prior to making edibles and such? Also, would the same process be beneficial when making hash or oil?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I did mine for 2 hours at 160 F. Seems to have worked. It was mixed with coconut oil.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea i thought you had a step by step but i couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I poured all of my bubble hash except the 73u into a pan of heated coconut oil and let it cook at 160-180 for 2 or 3 hours.

Filtered it through a coffee filter and keep it in the fridge. It worked great on getting rid of a skin cancer spot!

It is great in coffee but a bit too racy


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Coconut oil:




Filtering:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice. I like racy. Heh heh


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I overdid it on Christmas and got gumby legs around noon. Would have been fine but I was cooking dinner!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha. I've been down that road before. I'll have to look back for you post on the recipe.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't do a very good job recording the process. I was going to get rid of the non-73u and I just decided to give it a try. Then it turned out so well I wished I had documented it better.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am totally down for a Blue Dream Off.

Mo, SG hit it on the head. I usually take them around 57 - 65 days or so. No longer than 70 days or it gets a burnout that leaves you sleepy. I have one friend that loves them at 56 - 57 days and others that like them around 63 days. These days my BD is pretty consistent since I run the same nutes and such every time.

I dose them with Kool Bloom powder (or MOAB) around week 5 - 6 depending on how far along they look. I use GH 3 part. ( I can share the recipe if anyone wants it) They can handle a lot and are very forgiving. Yours in veg look great. The BD should yield you an elbow per light EASILY.

Did you ever get a good session with that kief? That will give you a good idea of how they are. That kief came off of trim taken at 60- 65 days, I think.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

The Kief was awesome! I still have not had a full session 

I gave the flowering BD a dose of MOAB today!

Pics soon


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I had to get a picture of this before I was knocked off the list.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

nice mo there are a lot sixers on that list. as for the blue dream i love my bd bag seed male the alligator kush dad


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

41114!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

Garden Tour

Flowers are getting bigger and the clones are happy in the sun.


North Garden





Blue Dream #1





LACon F








SOG #1







JOG #3







Clones





Love Child






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy crap those things are beautiful! So green!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 13, 2014)

Are they trying to bud?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2014)

The clones seem to be fine and the earlier girls are all budding


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2014)

Got the first Lucite panel up on the screenhouse:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2014)

Look where I went:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

damn Mo send some of your sun this way will ya!? looks like everything is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 14, 2014)

What did you get a B&R? I had some of their veganic LA Con,and veganic platinum cookie at the cup. I wasn't impressed. 

That greenhouse is shaping up nicely.


----------



## yktind (Apr 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I overdid it on Christmas and got gumby legs around noon. Would have been fine but I was cooking dinner!


Thats what happened with my green crack. Legs would not stop shaking!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I picked up some Sour Diesel x Adoni Kush. It is so sour it makes your nose burn 





I also picked up some seeds. 

I wanted to get some of Kyle's new veganic nutes but they didn't have them 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

The LA Confidential that is flowering smells so good! It is like Jelly Beans!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I was thinking of going veganic but I found their stuff to be a bit harsh. I decided to stay with my own system. 

I am about to put the LA Con in flower sometime this week, along with the JOG, Cherry Pie,and Abusive OG. I am looking forward to them! All of the original clones look fabulous.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The LA Confidential that is flowering smells so good! It is like Jelly Beans!



Sounds awesome. Guess the new carbon filter setup in the tent is working good. Cant smell a damn hint of mj from either space in the shed.  Ill prolly find out what each smells like when I cut them...LOL

LOVE the screen house man!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

The north garden smells like Kona coffee and dark chocolate! It is mostly emanating from the Scott's OG.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I need to get some cuttings today off of the unflowered clones and pop some BrianBerryCough testers.


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 14, 2014)

i want some of the scott's og. it has been on my wish list for awhile now but only have just so much room for regs but i still want to get some of those beans.

my last purchase was dna holy grail kush and like 12 freebies. still sitting in the envelope they came in.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope you have better luck with freebies than I have!


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 14, 2014)

hardly ever a problem with beans from the tude. most of the freebies have been nice plants but i wont buy any of them. 

once i bought a pack of beans because of the freebie. stacked kush from the tude. 
5 weeks into flower and she was stacked and smelled great. so i bought a pack from s.o.s.

although the stacked kush was dank, i didn't care for the taste, but i still smoked it. so i pulled the trigger a little too soon. i know you can't judge a strain by 1 bean, so i popped another for this year to give it another go.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Got the first Lucite panel up on the screenhouse:


How are you attaching the panels to the frame? Mine are attached by screws with a rubber washer.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Routed a groove in the frame and slipped the lucite inside the groove.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Blood Moon




Upgraded Nursery Cab:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2014)

Bravo man! Great work on the veg closet. What u got in there gear wise?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Lights and electrical. When I close the doors the light has no where to go!

Time to start some clones and seeds


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

It was fun working on the cab last night. I was riding gravity on a big bowl of Blue Dream kief!

Had a nice little sour skunk bite to it. Wonderful high - I come up with some great methods for applying metal tape. The mylar faced foam boards resist the adhesive on the metal tape. I may try some mylar packing tape to see if that works better. I need to hang the reflective material in the big cab. I can't decide whether I want to use the roll or get some more foam board.

Took some pics outside by the pool. Everything looks very happy. The hairs are gone from the top buds on the LA Con. Is it revegging or burned or done...? LA Con experts please chime in 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Routed a groove in the frame and slipped the lucite inside the groove.


Keep those construction pics coming! Love it!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Working on it! I had to fix some house plumbing today. I am spent. Time for some Blue Dream and some ribs


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Performed some light tests.

T5s only:




T5s and Kessil Deep Purple:




T5s and Kessil Magenta:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

no disco ball Mo?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

Pretty sweet now, would be really sweet with a discoo ball!!!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 16, 2014)

Definitely needs a disco ball.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

What an absurd idea! This is a farming site not a disco site!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is the LA Con FMILY cut with the purpling:




and here she is a little over a month ago:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

I added another upgrade to the clone cabinet:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I added another upgrade to the clone cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

Had that disco ball from when my girls were little and wanted a disco party like the olden days 

They were not sure what to do with the bowls of white powder!


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Apr 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They were not sure what to do with the bowls of white powder!


Cold medicine! 
Crocodile Dundee taught me that!





Enjoying your thread, thanks Mohican.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! I'll be here all week!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2014)

Heading out to the back yard for some intensive Good Friday gardening and building.

Happy Holidays All!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2014)

happy holidays Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy holidays Mo! I love the latest upgrade, its totally gonna raise THC levels cus the plants will be gettin down!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! I am thinking of upgrading to a quartz glass disco ball with silver reflective material. It should give me even more THC production.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2014)

Anybody got special plans for this weekend?


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 18, 2014)

Flippin the girls lol

Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 18, 2014)

I dance in my rooms all the time! The happy dance! 

We gotta get together and toke it up one of these Fridays, Mo!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dude, are you light depping them? Or are they just budding on their own?


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 19, 2014)

Yea they seem to have budded up real quick.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 19, 2014)

No big plans here. Going to the inlaws here in a while for "easter". 

Happy Bicycle day to everyone!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

i will be tearing down a cypress barn sun day and monday trying to find a sack today, and i have not bought any weed this year and my hook ups are scarce. i try not to know anyone


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 19, 2014)

I am playing online games all weekend.  I also do medieval recreation, but I am skipping that to play Star Wars.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - No light dep, just early season like HI  I think I will start planning to grow indicas in the start of the year. They seem to like the cold and sun mix. I have the next 10 Fridays off so I am up for some smoke sessions! Star Wars is one of my favorite video game franchises. I think I have them all (even Lego).

@Dr.D81 - Are you reclaiming any of the wood? I love using reclaimed 100 year old wood from old barns and buildings  Wish I was there to help. I am still up for flying you out to install my windows 

I spent yesterday weeding and feeding and building another plexi window. I was so tired I was nodding off standing up! After I am done on here I will head on out there and install the new panel and get some pics


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Mithrandir420 - No light dep, just early season like HI  I think I will start planning to grow indicas in the start of the year. They seem to like the cold and sun mix. I have the next 10 Fridays off so I am up for some smoke sessions! Star Wars is one of my favorite video game franchises. I think I have them all (even Lego).
> 
> @Dr.D81 - Are you reclaiming any of the wood? I love using reclaimed 100 year old wood from old barns and buildings  Wish I was there to help. I am still up for flying you out to install my windows
> 
> I spent yesterday weeding and feeding and building another plexi window. I was so tired I was nodding off standing up! After I am done on here I will head on out there and install the new panel and get some pics



WHen I did my poly panels I used those screws installed with a screwgun. Makes it much easier. If you don't have one send me a PM and we can put those up fast. I have friday AMs free.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

I am making everything fit custom. I made a few measuring mistakes yesterday and it just made everything take longer. I was bummed and maxed. Today I spent almost all day on RIU! Nearly forgot to work on the screenhouse. Finally went out there and put up the panel I fought with yesterday. Neighbor gabbed with me and almost kept me from finishing. It is up, solid, and pretty  Hopefully I will be more productive tomorrow!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are a couple shots I took of the Scott's OG and Jesus OG:

SOG #1





JOG #3





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are some earlier pics of the Jesus OG trunk:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

fantastic Mo. yes what we dont use will sell to my boss and make cabinets with it. i still have a barn of long leave pine that is about 93 years old i will use on the new house.i have to call and check on that deal monday. i can make you a rolling tray/box like mine if you would like


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2014)

Hell yeah! That would be awesome!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

cool i am finishing a bench that is out of a 13 1/4 in x 6 in x 51 in peace of reclaimed beam. after that i have brought some of my pine and two sliding glass doors and i am making glass top tables to trim on. i will run some through for you then and will fix you up


----------



## Clink78 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> It's easier than outdoor! At least to me.
> 
> Mo, flower out that Blue Dream and your theory of high yield = low quality will be blown away.


I think both are easy if you have good soil and good strains. Weed grows itself! Indoors requires more maintenance in terms of watering and adjusting the lights but other than that, once you know what you're doing, it's smooth sailing. 

My last outdoor grow I literally did nothing except lsting (for privacy reasons). No watering, no feeding. Plants were amazing!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

The ones I put in the ground are the easiest. As long as I can stay on top of the pests. The white flies are terrible on the gardenias this year!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

Today's Garden Tour

North Garden:




Flowering Jesus OG #3:




Flowering Scott's OG #1:






Blue Dream #1




LA Con FMILY Cut:










Clones:




Wild Child:




Love Child:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

*Screen Room Update*

I got the second Plexi panel up on Saturday. Good thing too - the new neighbors had a big party on Easter Sunday!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 21, 2014)

woah. cool garden mr. mo, and that's some home construction project. do you neighbors ever ask why you built the fence like that?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

I had to get their blessing before I could do it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking good man. I love seeing the beasts you grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

lookin good Mo, frost looks great on the LA Con, you still got your macro scope?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer - Thanks, that Malawi got way bigger than I ever expected. Last year I grew some mainlined bonsai's instead  Found out that I liked the Scott's OG the best for Migraine relief without heavy side-effects. Such as becoming Robin Williams or Rip Van Winkle.

@Don Gin and Ton - Yes, I do. I hooked it up to the charger yesterday. Trying to figure out how best to determine the finish - lower buds protected from the sun?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2014)

@Mohican I wanna mainline some this year. It seems pretty simple after watching so many people do it. What do you think? Do you supercrop too or nah?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Tried them all and they all work


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

*Blue Dream #1 Sequence*

Picked up the cut at the LA Cup in Feb. Veged a month maybe:

Here it is on March 6th:




March 14th (Big Pot):




March 16th (Black Pot) Wasn't draining very well so I transplanted to a 5 gallon hempy with added Promix:




March 21st (In stacked white buckets):




April 7th:






April 11th:




April 22nd:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 22, 2014)

The April 22nd pic looks like she is underfed.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it is the flash that washed out her color. I like to use it in flower to get the resin to show more.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

@Don Gin and Ton - Here are the scoped trichs:



This is from a protected lower bud. Looks pretty ready (I like more clear).


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2014)

looking great mo. that is the nicest pic i have seen with the scope yetgot a truck load of wood tonight. it about wooped my butt, but i got it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

It is always the best things that require the most work!

I have a room with walnut paneling from the '60s. It has almost a honey color to it. I asked the wood guy whether they carried any walnut that looked that way and a guy standing next to me at the counter said he just demo-ed a room full of shelves that looked like that. He said I could take as much as I wanted. So I made three trips over there getting as much as I could fit in my garage. I am still using it (15 years later)!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is the sample I took off of the LA Con to scope:




It's stinking up the whole room 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

haha i bet! looks like a few milky and clear in there. if that's lower/shaded the top must be ready by now?! two stage chop maybe?


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 24, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice Mo!!!!


I am jealous of your warm weather.. Another month and I can get going outside!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2014)

This is good stuff....thanks Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Your welcome!

Here is another micro trich shot:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

*Garden Update*

Took a ton of pictures today. The light had some magic in it (or I had something in me) 

North Garden:




Scott's OG #1:




Jesus OG #3:




Blue Dream #1:




LA Con F:




Clones:






Wild Child (xplanted to 3 gallon)




Love Child:







It is taller than the tomato cage now. I should just pull it off!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Artsy fartsy stuff:

JOG:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

OK - I just finished taking clones off of all 5 outdoor clones. Dipped (soaked) in neem. I am so tired! I had to get it done though. All of the clones are flowering very hard (except the wild child). I went crazy and took like 10 cuttings off of the JOG. 6-Sog, 6-LA Con, 4- Blue Dream, and 1-wild child.

Cleaned up my mess and now I am going to take a shower because I feel like I am covered with no-see-ums!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

really dig that firsty arty pic mo, you should do more!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 25, 2014)

You gonna flower the clones indoors?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 25, 2014)

yo what kind of compost did agro scape have? I only grabbed castings from them. I used all my homemade VC on the current grow. I gotta buy some and casting for next mix. Easter weekend didn't go even as close to as planned. I'll be in town with males soon. I just took new cuttings from the father seed plants and killed them off finally. The older clones were getting scraggly and lanky.

your farm is filling up too lol. Everything looks great.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2014)

My Training Day (trainwreck x La Con) smells just as you describe your La Con. She's the only thing in the room I can smell with a stem rub and it's super sweet grapey fruity candy. Absolutely amazing smelling. 

Hope it turns out half as pretty as yours, I'm sure the smoke will be bomb.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

@Don Gin and Ton - I need to be in the mood to see the art in some of these shots. Here is one from a while back:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)

mo you have no idea how much i look forward to updates on this thread!! everything looks awesome as usual, is the love child flowering or not i cant tell?? and when are you planning on pulling the LA con?? it looks like its going to be fantastic


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

We had a frigid downpour tonight. I hope the ground is enjoying all of that ice water hash!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Checked on the indoor clones best I could. Neighbor had to go to the Emergency room so my day off was mostly used up.

I figured out a way to hang the H150 purples in the nursery cab and so we will see how the clones look tomorrow.

I only had one clean dome last night and so I used a temporary dome over the blue dream clones. They are looking a little dry. They got a newly cleaned dome tonight and a good spraying of coconut water. Fingers crossed.

The tray full of JOG, SOG, LACon, and Wild Child looks amazing! Everything is praying in there!

I may need to get some blue Kessils if these purples don't work. Or go back to using the T5HO bulbs.

I want to take a cutting of the Love Child and flower it to see what it is. Right now it only has a few balls (4) dispersed along the whole trunk. There is no flowering tip!?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Below66 (Apr 26, 2014)

Mind sharing what coconut product you use or how to hit those babies up(ratio and whatnot, and if it's useful for all stages), any other little tricks and techniques like that would be appreciated, I have read about aloe vera and coconut but wasn't sure. What soil and products do you use, you seem to know what you're doing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

I am an experimenter and I try everything I read about on here to see what my girls like the most.

Organics section has cool threads for info including:

New Vermicomposting
Recycled Organic Living Soil (ROLS)
Soil Food Web Gardening


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh - and here is the Coconut water I use. 



1/2 cup to a gallon of RO water (I also use lemon juice with tap water).

You can also use a real coconut 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Below66 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks brother. and yea I comb those through those threads religously but sometimes the amount of pages is daunting. so I try to get more info straight from the sources. Take care, I'll be following your stuff.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 26, 2014)

hey bro u think u could help me out my leves trun on me i fix soil ph 6.6 going in 6.5 comeing out


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Might need to put them in bigger pots with some fresh soil.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Gave the screenhouse garden a haircut:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Wild Child is finally showing sex and it is a male. Stem rub smells like the TGA Marion Berry.

Love child looks like it is starting to show sex and I think it is a true male also. I pulled the tomato cage off and the plant just slid right through without any struggle


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Test post - RIU is getting wonky


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Seems to work OK.

I will post a quick pic to see if I can.

JOG and SOG in profile:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Just ran a speed test to see if my provider was having trouble. Ping was a little slow but everything else seems OK.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

*North Garden Post Storm Evaluation*

Sunny cold and windy today. Some of the sparkle is gone but what remains is nice and clean 

Jesus OG #3:








Scott's OG #1:








Blue Dream #1:




LA Confidential:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

RIU is still poking along slowly.


----------



## Below66 (Apr 27, 2014)

What method of spraying is best to avoid killing off bigger beneficial's like fungi, oldschool cheapo home depot sprays? And also are there any books you recommend besides teaming with microbes(which I just started to read up on)? I noticed one called Sea energy agriculture... know anything about that? seems a bit iffy.

Name some of your must have products and remedy's! I wanna pick your brain and apply all your tactics! heh, sorry to bother but I'm trying to immerse myself pretty fast so I don't fuck up. And I rather go with a seasoned organic veteran's growers tendencies than to start testing my own shit when I don't really have that time or money. I've noticed quite a few guys with pictures of something called Dr. Bronners magic castile soap... what's up with that? seems like potent useful organic multi-purpose money-saving stuff, the kind of stuff I'm trying to get tips on implementing and learning about. Beautiful pics btw, cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

OK - here are the ones I have.

Sevin - for crawly bugs like earwigs. It will kill worms. This is my A-bomb. It has been used by farmers for over 40 years with no known side effects for humans. It is the only thing I have found with this kind of track record.

Neem - for everything. I use twice the dosage as they recommend and I mix it with coco wet. Plants love it and it is a great dip for clones.

Azamax - for mites and things neem won't stop.

Serenade - have not used it yet. For Powdery Mildew (PM)

*BT (Safer Caterpillar Killer) *- This is a must for my garden. It works amazingly well at killing budworms and I must spray it monthly until the flowers are more than hairs. Also use twice the recommended dose.

Silica, B1 and all around plant health is also a good defense against pest. 

Ladybugs, Praying Mantises, beneficial nematodes, beneficial snails, wasps...and many more predators can do just as good as a job. Some of the pesticides can kill the beneficial bugs so be aware. 

Sticky yellow cards are great for many flying pests and fly strips are a must for any indoor grow.

Electric bug zappers are also good and you can collect the fried bugs and put them in your compost/worm bin.

A layer of sand on the top of pots will cut down on soil pests and help retain moisture.

Remove dead (yellow) leaves. Bugs are attracted to the color yellow.

There are many great tips on the UC Davis web site. Any good AG school will have plant and pest info.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are some trich pics from a lower bud off the Scott's OG #1:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Below66 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! very useful tips since I live in an area plagued by mites and I have vines outside with makes it twice as worse(and pets! sigh), I did not know about cocowet, seems like good stuff. Plenty of things you said I hadn't considered. Any specific sand you use to coat? And what should I replace perlite with in the future? those high def shots are insane.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

So what's the skinny Mo, do you have sun all year round or there abouts? girls are looking tidy man


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Apr 28, 2014)

looking great MO


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm knackered farmers! Up til 1 and up again at 5. Just got home from a work drive up to LA. Hit a couple of hydro shops while up there. One was having a 30% sale and the other had Kyle Kushman's veganic line. Kept nodding off on the ride home.

Post pictures later when I come to.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey take it easy bro and be safe man. 
Lookin foward to the update brotha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

80 mile per hour gusts of wind today and 93 degrees. I already watered the whole garden once and now I am covered in debris. I could hear one of the gust coming and when it got to me it was a cloud of dust and leaves. 

I hope the plexi panels stay up!


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 80 mile per hour gusts of wind today and 93 degrees. I already watered the whole garden once and now I am covered in debris. I could hear one of the gust coming and when it got to me it was a cloud of dust and leaves.
> 
> I hope the plexi panels stay up!


Yup it is disgusting out side right now. Allergies and red eyes. At least I have an excuse today, haha.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2014)

I have my one little girl out there in this, she's got a bamboo to hold onto but I'm thinking of putting a bucket over her with a brick on top!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

batten down the hatches guys! Mo do you take the ladies indoors when this stuff happens?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

I have clones inside now so I will just try to keep them alive. The moms outside are flowering pretty strongly now. The sticky ripe girls are now going to be covered in crap! Will make for some interesting flavors!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

epic hash run maybe?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

When I rinse the hash I will need to use a power washer!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are the goodies I picked up yesterday:





The pool is a mess:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

The new thermometer is cool. It has remote sensors so I can see what the clone room is doing


----------



## hyroot (Apr 29, 2014)

you grabbed some vegamatrix.... I kind of pissed off kushman when I said to him his nutes are not organic. They have 3-5% Chems. He swears there's nothing better . It definitely has less chems than Moab though.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

It is all marketing crap. But I am going to grow my TGA Brian Berry Cough testers using Kyles feed chart. Then we can do a true grow/taste test of Kyle's genetics in Kyle's nutes. Do you know what he uses as a base or is he hydro?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 29, 2014)

ooohh brianberry cough. That grows huge and frosty. I want to get that one too..

I know he grows in soil. But I don't know what soil he uses. I'm pretty sure he uses his own nutrient line..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 80 mile per hour gusts of wind today and 93 degrees. I already watered the whole garden once and now I am covered in debris. I could hear one of the gust coming and when it got to me it was a cloud of dust and leaves.
> 
> I hope the plexi panels stay up!


Hey Mo,

One of the requirements of the City for structures with polycarbonate sides and roof is to withstand a 85 mph wind. It relates to the spacing of your roof supports (perlins). I opened the door yesterday morning and the hot air came in the front door and replaced all the cool air inside. Time to shampoo the carpets. GT


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

The poly greenhouse will be a beefy monster in the North garden. 




The current build is a screenhouse. A larger version of this:







The wind should blow right through it.

The wind is even worse today! My plants look like they have been tied to the top of my car and driven on the freeway!

It's like the Kona's in Hawaii - it makes everybody feel anxious.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

Is that to keep the neighbors cat out. Btw welcome to my world... We have had gnarly winds off and on the past few weeks.. 2 weeks ago I had to wrap a t shirt around my face when I went outside. Even on to my patio. It was to hard to breathe. I felt sorry for the people at Coachella and stage coach. Gnarl sand storm winds each weekend. Once the winds calmed I had to clean the dirt and sand off each plant outside..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

At least we aren't having tornadoes!

When I was a kid the neighbors went on a camping trip. When they came back the whole side of their station wagon was stripped of paint and the windows were frosted. They got totally blasted by a sandstorm.

We have some big trees (100+ feet) in the neighborhood. I am waiting for one to come down!

Next door neighbor came home from the hospital today. Her appendix burst while they were wheeling her to the OR. I saved her life  She is a badass for 92 years old!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Now the sky has a weird orange tint to it. Is there a fire somewhere?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now the sky has a weird orange tint to it. Is there a fire somewhere?


there's fires in Anaheim and costs mesa


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Damn - not good in this weather. They won't be able to stop it and they can't fly water dumping aircraft.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Damn - not good in this weather. They won't be able to stop it and they can't fly water dumping aircraft.


 they can in costs mesa. I've seen them pull water from the riverbed. If there's water in it. There usually is in costs mesa. Its usually dried up in orange and Anaheim.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

The wind is what will stop them from flying. 80 mph gusts! My house is creaking like we are having an earthquake!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

wind just picked up. its clear. 90 degrees and 16 mph winds. supposed to 25mph winds tonight. throw your masks on. its going to get dirty


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Just came back from the post office. It looks like we had a tree war! City is out there with chainsaws trying to clear the roads.


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are the goodies I picked up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mo what are the nutes in the (i have to say it) funkiest bottles ive seen yet?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The wind is what will stop them from flying. 80 mph gusts! My house is creaking like we are having an earthquake!


Stay safe out there MO!  It has not been as bad by us but still blowing. 10th is no go for us as my wife informed me we already have plans. :-\ lol. I will find a date though even if its in June and host a get together.  

I havent been posting much from being so busy but ive been watching. Garden looks awesome!!! 

Best wishes man

~SG


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Vegamatrix Nutes:

http://www.purelifeveganix.com/our-products/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Tree damage:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Distant and not so distant 100 foot trees:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Dirty Pool!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 30, 2014)

I spy a bottle of red.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

like a good neighbor state farm is there lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

@Banana444 - Folgers container. I was using it as a scoop for water but it sprung a leak. I have had chairs in the pool from some of the wind storms! I put a tree trunk in there once to soak it and clean off the bugs. It sank!

@hyroot - I was out in the back watering and I heard an army of chainsaws going. I guess a tree completely fell across a main street a few blocks away. Call in the National Guard!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2014)

I hate that sound. At my old place for 5 weeks straight I had to wake up to chainsaws right outside my window.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

My back neighbors both think early AM on Saturday is the best time to have their gardeners come. Hours of leaf blowers to start your weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Here are some pictures from today's wild and blustery day!

North Garden:




Rare Dankness Scott's OG #1




TGA Jesus OG #3




Blue Dreem #1




LA Confidential




Clones (let them get some shade today)




Love Child Male








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 30, 2014)

The JOG and LA Con look AMAZING, Mo! Can hardly wait for the smoke reports.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

The Jesus OG is one of the frostiest and stickiest plants I have ever grown! This girl has a nice sweet lemon chem diesel smell with a stickiness that is like super glue! So hard to trim!

I left the sugar leaves on the last batch:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Mini mainlined JOG plants at harvest last fall season:

JOG #1:





JOG #4





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm tellin ya man, that BD is underfed.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - Thanks for looking out for me! I am not giving her any N. I am trying an experiment with just P and K and micros.

#2 in the cart is nice and green and the clones in the cabinet are looking great too.

Do you have any pics of the finished BD so I can see what I am shooting for in the appearance of the finished flowers and calyxes?

How is the Jesus OG doing?

I had to take Monday off so I can't do anything this Friday. How about the 9th? I may have some freshly dried JOG, SOG, and LA Con by then!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

page full of WIN right here Mo! well minus the broken tree. your frame hold up alright?


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Don - Yes the screenhouse took it all in stride! Even the new plexi panels survived 

I scooped over 50 pounds of debris out of the pool last night. Now it will be like swimming in tea! One year they cut a bunch of branches off of the juniper trees and dropped them in the pool. Pool smelled like gin for months!

Today the winds are much milder and the trees don't have any more loose leaves to blow off!

The picture of the Jesus OG looks so good I want to harvest them tonight. What do you think? I am going to start with the LA Con and Scott's OG first so it may be a couple more days.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The picture of the Jesus OG looks so good I want to harvest them tonight. What do you think? I am going to start with the LA Con and Scott's OG first so it may be a couple more days.


Glad it all survived out there through it!

Lacon looks good to go. Id probably take them and then take the BD very last


----------



## hyroot (May 1, 2014)

trim and then go swampin lol. They all look done in the pics. The Jesus maybe a few more days to a week from when the pic was taken.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2014)

i'm still envisaging swimming in a pool of gin. that's how i want to go out.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Me too! I imagined it is what James Bond would have in his pool along with some olives and vermouth


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Finished trimming the LA Con last night and had to make room to put up the drying racks. Found my tote full of goodies from the LA Cup back in the start of February!

I had put the tote in the studio to get it out of the den after I organized all of my seeds and then I forgot about it! 
Went to move the tote and opened it to see what was inside. It was like Christmas morning in there!
10 bottles of bud samples, 120 micron Mulanje hash, Scott's OG #1 flowers, some magic PK powder, bovida samples, papers...
Took me an hour to sort through it all. The most amazing smelling buds after all of this time were the Huckleberry, Kosher, and Cookies.
Of those three the Huckleberry smells like a candy store! The intense sweetness is unbelievable! I will be smoking some of that after work!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 2, 2014)

Sounds excellent.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 2, 2014)

Every time I see these in the store I think of your Avatar


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Trimmed the LA Con last night:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (May 2, 2014)

Very Frosty!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

@Commander Strax - My avatar makes me think of an egyptian eye when I glance at it quickly!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

@yktind - I got a nice ball of scissor hash!


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2014)

shmoke shmokey that up quick before it turns to powder


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Heading to it right now! I need some medication before I start working on Mr Scott's OG!


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2014)

I cant wait for my new strains. about 7 weeks from chop... I got the party cups in a couple weeks and the little outdoor soon. I wish I knew at the time that planting outside in feb was to early in the year to veg.. Oh well that wiil get revegged and be bigger next time.

I'm either putting a plushberry or a mojos og outside next. Then put the other out 4 weeks later. Force flower. Pull one outdoor every 4 - 5 weeks. Thats all I have room for. But they will be in 10 gals


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Should have buds ready by 4th of July!

The Scott's forces easy and finishes fast. Just hope you don't get a funky smelling pheno. The JOG smells amazing and takes a little longer because of all of the frost it makes 

Keep an eye out for balls when you force them. Only the Scott's got them and they were on the stem and easy to find.

I am chopping the Scott's tonight and the JOG tomorrow! More scissor hash - yay


----------



## yktind (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @yktind - I got a nice ball of scissor hash!


If you need any help smoking it. Ya let me know. 

I'm making some Skywalker OG Coconut Oil Right Now. Mild the dosage a little bit this time and used 1 cup oil : 1 oz Trim, larf bud.


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Should have buds ready by 4th of July!
> 
> The Scott's forces easy and finishes fast. Just hope you don't get a funky smelling pheno. The JOG smells amazing and takes a little longer because of all of the frost it makes
> 
> ...


I'm stopping by your house on the 4th!!!! I harvey mid June. So I'll have some dank variety. I'm not sure if I will make hash with fresh trim or cure dry trims forever..... I have a couple months to figure it out.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

I have some old buds that were still in the drying racks! I think I will try some dry sift with that and see what it is like.

Do you think I should mix all of my trims together for hash or should I wash each separately?


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

Mrs Mo made me go shopping. We ended up getting all kinds of food and cooking it and hanging with the kids watching the Cosmos show from 4/20 

I guess I will be trimming the Scott's and JOG tomorrow.


----------



## Below66 (May 3, 2014)

Cosmos is the fire. Sagan would be proud.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

Warter hehe

In the 420 show Tyson levitates the layers of the Grand Canyon! Then talks about how the oil companies poisoned us all with lead on purpose! Fukrs should all be sentanced to cleaning up all the lead they spread.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

No more gas! I want 100% solar and wind in CA in 5 years. Tesla cars and 700 mph tube trains! Where are the dreamers and engineers that put us on the moon?


----------



## Bugeye (May 3, 2014)

Love the LA Con, wish I still had some! Next year I'll run it again, just couldn't find the seeds this year. Ran a Connie Chung last year that was an LA Con/G13haze cross but it didn't speak to me like the LAC did. Enjoy!


----------



## hyroot (May 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some old buds that were still in the drying racks! I think I will try some dry sift with that and see what it is like.
> 
> Do you think I should mix all of my trims together for hash or should I wash each separately?


depends on how lazy you are feeling. It takes so much longer keeping strains separate. Sometimes it comes out better though..

I have a little larf bud. Was thinking of dry sift too. Never done it except for those little 1 screen keef boxes from back in the day.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 3, 2014)

I missed it, Mo. How are they budding now? Are you light depping them? These are the outdoors, right?


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - I am not sure what you are asking. First batch are done, second batch have pom pom flowers and there are a batch of clones in the clone cab.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 4, 2014)

I mean the la con and bd. They are budding but they are outdoors, right? If so, why? Or are they indoors? Outdoors shouldn't be budding yet. I was wondering why they are.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I mean the la con and bd. They are budding but they are outdoors, right? If so, why? Or are they indoors? Outdoors shouldn't be budding yet. I was wondering why they are.


the light cycle is the same it the early spring as it is in fall


----------



## hyroot (May 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> the light cycle is the same it the early spring as it is in fall



13.5- 14 hours of light right now. Of course they are budding. Mid May to June 1st is when vegging begins. In Cali outside, there is only 2.5 months of veg time of the year. The rest of the year is flower time. I planted seeds in Feb. I'm harvesting them within a week. My new outdoor. I move back and forth from indoor to outdoor to keep them in veg mode


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks. I don't grow outside so I never think of these things.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of them from today - the Blue Dream is on the right behind the LA Con.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Trimmed the LA Con last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that hanger Mo.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

Orange County Hydro in Cypress.


----------



## MD914 (May 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is a pic of them from today - the Blue Dream is on the right behind the LA Con.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

My clones have been decimated by a couple of huge caterpillars! They went right for the Scott's OG!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

it is crazy how fast bugs can eat a plant


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2014)

Caterpillars or snails can take out a clone in a day!


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

Here is the caterpillar:







An example of the damage




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

*GARDEN TOUR*

Here are some pics from the garden Sunday.

Wide shot of the North Garden:





North Garden:





Scott's OG:





Jesus OG:









Blue Dream #1





Outdoor clones:









Screen Room:





Love Child:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

love the yard Mo


----------



## Bugeye (May 7, 2014)

I kept waiting for a picture of a squished catepillar. LOL 

Looking good!


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is the caterpillar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did they get in your cab? Were they on the plants before you put them in there or were they outside. Better spray with spinosad. Bastards. I saw those when I trimmed one year so I started using Green Light Lawn and Garden with spinosad from OCFS. 

GT


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

Must have been on the plants. I soaked them in neem when I took the cuttings. I will make sure to add the Safer Caterpillar Killer to the mix next time.

I sprayed the outdoor girls again last night and today I saw what I wanted. A caterpillar hanging from his silk. 

This is going to be a bad year for bugs!


----------



## hyroot (May 7, 2014)

bugs love humid climates except for mites and white flies..


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

The caterpillars were insanely big. It was like the caterpillars were on steroids. The one I found yesterday was almost as big as my finger!


----------



## hyroot (May 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The caterpillars were insanely big. It was like the caterpillars were on steroids. The one I found yesterday was almost as big as my finger!



green caterpillars - green backs aka bud worms. they get huge


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

They start out gray and brown. They always end up green when they are fat. 

I know when to start spraying for them in the fall but having a spring crop is new to me and I got caught off guard.

I have sprayed the whole yard twice and even the clones got sprayed last night. Plants seem to like it


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They start out gray and brown. They always end up green when they are fat.
> 
> I know when to start spraying for them in the fall but having a spring crop is new to me and I got caught off guard.
> 
> I have sprayed the whole yard twice and even the clones got sprayed last night. Plants seem to like it



sorry they got you though man! I want copies of your stuff..  I was thinking that I need a boys day. My next hole is memorial day weekend. It would be cool to get a few folks together to shoot the shit and smoke a bowl. I'm not sure if I can host as I need to get rid of my 10yo for the day at least to host something like that. Maybe like a Friday or sat?


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

How about this Sunday?

jk hehe


----------



## hyroot (May 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How about this Sunday?
> 
> jk hehe



your wife would love that


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2014)

hyroot said:


> your wife would love that


hahaha. mine would want to kick my ass.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hahaha. mine would want to kick my ass.


Mine too!  Lol


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Jarred up the LA Con and the little bit of the Scott's OG I chopped. The LA Con smell reminds me of Ace of Spades.

The LA Con clones already have roots! I love this strain! My only worry is that the caterpillars wouldn't eat it. Is there something toxic about it?

They went straight for the Scott's OG and Jesus OG. Mostly the Scott's.

I may need to get one of your Mojos cuts hyroot!

I have a nute question. Why is AN Grow 2-1-6, and AN Micro 5-0-1?


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2014)

for sure I have a male mojos rooting. I may have an extra female in veg. Then I can take more clones in 2-3 weeks. In flower, 2 are Scotts Dom and one is a Jesus Dom. Then I have a Jesus Dom 9lb and a goo berry Dom.. I asked jinxproof and sub about the different 9lb. phenos on IG


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Sweet! I love the JOG leaves. Perfect shape 

What do you use for Cal Mag in your organic system?


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! I love the JOG leaves. Perfect shape
> 
> What do you use for Cal Mag in your organic system?


home made vermicompost and rock dust and Kelp which has calcium. Botanical teas and compost teas too. If I happen to get a mag def. I do a foliar with Epsom salt. I haven't used that in a long time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

oh man not bud worms dude i remember 1badmasonman losing a bunch of his guerilla outdoor to those beasites. good luck man!!


----------



## Below66 (May 8, 2014)

"The LA Con clones already have roots! I love this strain! My only worry is that the caterpillars wouldn't eat it. Is there something toxic about it?"

Toxic because he chose kush over something else? Can't blame him. Now if it was several of them and they all left the other plant, maybe I would start to wonder.


----------



## DonPetro (May 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Jarred up the LA Con and the little bit of the Scott's OG I chopped. The LA Con smell reminds me of Ace of Spades.
> 
> The LA Con clones already have roots! I love this strain! My only worry is that the caterpillars wouldn't eat it. Is there something toxic about it?
> 
> ...


Could be the terpenes that they don't like. Is the foliage on the clones purple like on the momma? Maybe they be colour blind hahaha!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2014)

Hey Mo! You get rain yesterday? We got poured on.!


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2014)

I would be thinking maybe the LA con could just be more resistant to bugs, prolly because of terpenes like Don said. Where as the SOG and JOG both may seem like a gourmet feast to those little buggers. If someone set out a buffet for me with all kinds of bizarre looking or smelling foods and then put out a plate of my favorite pizza or something I'll prolly go for the pizza. Just my 2 cents. Atleast is seems like you've got it under control now.


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Just windy and cold here yesterday. Outdoor buds are starting to rot from the worm damage


----------



## supchaka (May 8, 2014)

Id definitely keep notes of what gets eaten outside. As long as what they don't eat is a good plant then I'd probably grow more of those and less of the tasty ones. What I have found when I deal with caterpillars is that they were all planted as eggs from a flying mother. Then when they start to hatch obviously they eat what they are on. When I have ran multiple outdoor plants I find each plant either have none, or they have a ton. As you follow them along you can see them growing in size too, usually starting at the size of a grain of rice. 

They are extremely resourceful too once the foods gone, they will move on to other plants. I had an outdoor plant drying in my closet and I'll be damned if a worm didnt drop off the plant (it was almost dry so not very edible anymore) work his way at least 8 feet across the carpeted floor and onto a seedling that was only 3" tall. How thats even possible I still don't know. The fucker either saw it, or smelled it, or both... but theres no way I can see that he stumbled across it on accident. Emily and I both dealt with worms that year, it wasn't pretty  I've been spraying mine every week or 2 with neem and keep the surrounding area covered with deterrents.


----------



## supchaka (May 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Just windy and cold here yesterday. Outdoor buds are starting to rot from the worm damage


Also cut off any obvious damage you can see as it occurs.


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

You should have seen my first outdoor medical grow. Mr Goo. I would pick the worms off every day and I thought I was winning. When I harvested I found over 200 (I counted) and the colas I hung would have new silk strands hanging from them every day. That is when I researched and found BT. It works. I had only two worms on my plants the next season and that was because I got lazy and skipped an application. This is my first time grow in the early season and I thought I was safe. Ooops!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2014)

what is bt and when will i need to spray the year Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

BT is a bacteria that creates a special byproduct that makes caterpillars stop eating. Smells weird (I am starting to like it) but works great. Just make sure you double the suggested dose and spray it everywhere. Those damn inchworms drop from the trees!

Brand name is Safer Caterpillar Killer. I start spraying when I get flowers. Still not sure when to stop. I drenched my current finished flowers so I will let you know if it kills me!

It is the small green jugs at the bottom of this pic:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2014)

cool thanks how often you spray. i will only see the gorilla girls once a month or so


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

That is a good schedule. Just make sure you spray all of it till dripping the first time.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2014)

Hey MO! Sent you email man.  trying to get a little guys smoke-out going for a few hours. 

Thanks for the garden tech, need some of those items for the veggies this year.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

Sorry, been busy today plumbing the waste pipe for the pool. I need to flush all of the crap out of the filter so I can get the pool back in shape. I will check it now.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sorry, been busy today plumbing the waste pipe for the pool. I need to flush all of the crap out of the filter so I can get the pool back in shape. I will check it now.



I not pushing  LOL pool looked like it needed some help there.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

It was great when I went outside today and there were partially dead caterpillars hanging from the plants.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

Pool is always a battle. Chems, brushing, filters, pumps, heaters, debris, animals, bugs...

It needs to be replastered and replumbed. Maybe this year I won't need to spend money on some emergency and I can finally get the pool squared away.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2014)

damn sorry to hear bout the caterpillars mo...


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

@greenghost420 - It is a normal part of outdoor farming here. I just didn't know they would be prevalent in the spring (not that we ever had a winter this year). Caught me unprepared. The Scott's OG brach I chopped was full of them so I sprayed the flowers twice now to just make sure I don't get inundated with worms in my drying room. Chopped some JOG last night and only found a couple live ones. Wait till you see the pictures of the buds! I cut every leaf off! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2014)

that bt shit is a lifesaver!


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

It is! It really works as advertised and I am going to see what smoking this bud is like. I rinsed the plants yesterday just to see if I could reduce the amount left on the plant material. I didn't seem to lose much resin from the multiple sprayings. The JOG is super sticky and smells very mild now. Soft fruity hash with a fuel undertone.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2014)

it should wash off depending whatelse is in that caterpillar killer. if using tarantula or great white its just water and microbes so water should just wash it off. but you know for sure after a session lol


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

It sure smelled fine when I was trimming it!

Make sure you spray at dusk. Light destroys the active ingredient!


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

Clones today - 95 degrees!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

Wild Child male is looking like a champ. The stem rub is a bit gnarly but I am going to let him do his thing in the middle of all those ladies:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 12, 2014)

Looks really good mo! I am getting close myself.  When I get back from vacation late July I am going to start the Paki punch for a late outdoor.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2014)

I don't know about the life of BT (I use to use it) but Green Lite with Spinosad is a newer BT (bacteria) and when sprayed on tomatoes is eatable the next day. I have sprayed it on my outdoor grows for years and have had no taste or other effects. You know Mo, after my first year with bud worms I researched pheromones for catching the moths that lay the eggs to cut down on the caterpillars. The traps are easy to make and all you have to buy is the pheromone tab. Here is the article. Kill caterpillars!! (http://www.gypsymothalert.com/traps_homemade.html)

GT


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

My only concern with traps and attractants is that they use attractants. "Hey - go to Mo's garden!"

It catches the ones that go in the trap but how many more don't? I have a trap for leaf miners I am debating putting out.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2014)

I hope you are downwind from me when the wild child opens.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My only concern with traps and attractants is that they use attractants. "Hey - go to Mo's garden!"
> 
> It catches the ones that go in the trap but how many more don't? I have a trap for leaf miners I am debating putting out.


Well everyone you catch is one that cant mate with another. Usually it is female pheromones so it catches the males. You would be surprised how far it goes to attract the male. My Dad had pantry moths and I put one small triangular trap on the refer and it captured all the males in the house. No males no moths.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2014)

Hey Mo did you get your Rapid Rooters from OC hydro? I use to get them from A+ but they went out of business


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 12, 2014)

90 degrees here and no AC. I want to come jump into Mo's pool dirty or not


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

Me too! It really isn't that dirty any more.

I did get my rooters from OC Hydro. I am still trying to find a DIY recipe for making them myself.

I will give the traps a try!


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

JOG#3 Harvest Pictures:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 13, 2014)

Mighty fine Mo


----------



## Jozikins (May 13, 2014)

Go Mo!


----------



## DonPetro (May 13, 2014)

That look like fire, mo. Great job!


----------



## Below66 (May 13, 2014)

^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

tasty cola's Mo!


----------



## smoke and coke (May 13, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> 90 degrees here and no AC. I want to come jump into Mo's pool dirty or not


please shower first.


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2014)

@greenthumb111 - The Wild Child just stretched 3 inches since yesterday and now the buds are very airy. I did a stem rub again and I'm just not impressed. He is going in the bin today.

The Love Child male is very sativa. No flowers on the tips. A couple little stem flowers that do not seem to have pollen. I put some cuttings around his base in March and none are showing seeds.


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2014)

Here is our weather forecast:



Cheers,
Crispy Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2014)

@Mohican
I feel your pain Mo. Gonna have to use some shade cloth for the next few days on my seedlings.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

i pay a fortune to fly half way round the world for those temps man!


----------



## foreverflyhi (May 14, 2014)

Hate this weather!! 

Good thing i grow led lol


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Me too! Unfortunately my room is getting hot. I ran the AC in there yesterday to get it back down to 79-80.


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Me too! Unfortunately my room is getting hot. I ran the AC in there yesterday to get it back down to 79-80.


I'm with you there. And we have the Winds!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

We are up to 103! The wind isn't as bad today. Plants don't seem to be phased:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

I stayed up late last night and trimmed some more of the JOG#3.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2014)

I like the flowers and vase!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Nothing better on a hot day outside than an ice cold real Coke in a bottle 

The resin is so fried on these plants that it isn't even sticky any more! The Scotts has so much worm damage I don't even want to bother with what's left:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nothing better on a hot day outside than an ice cold real Coke in a bottle
> 
> The resin is so fried on these plants that it isn't even sticky any more! The Scotts has so much worm damage I don't even want to bother with what's left:
> 
> ...


Hash???


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Caterpillar Gold!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

*Holy Smoke Mozambique Poison Mainline Project from 2012*

Here are some pictures from my first try at mainlining after being mentored by Nugbuckets. This was a freebie seed from my Attitude HS seed order.





































to be continued...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Exceeded the max photo count on the post so I had to split it up.

continued...

Went on a business trip for a couple of weeks and when I returned:


Male! I was so pissed that I forgot to get pics of the whole plant before I chopped it. I kept some tips as clones for breeding.


















Seeded Mulanje Bubblegum x MozPoz = MuMoBG











Grew this cross out





















Smells like Pineapple and Pepper in the jar. Bringing it to the Foothill BBQ to get feedback.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonPetro (May 14, 2014)

Great job, Mo! You got mad skills, brother!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Thanks - I was trying Mainlining for the first time and it was my best one! I was so angry when it turned out male. I finally got a chance to do it right with the cross.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

ladies don;t seem to be having a hard time dealing with those temps at all! do you have a shade plan as back up? 

nice mainlining too the MuMoBG looks a good pair of antlers hanging man! needs a better name though dude!


----------



## yktind (May 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hash???


I second this motion!


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

@Don Gin and Ton - Any suggestions? Antler Moss, Pine Pepper...?


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Just checked the clones to make sure that it wasn't too hot in the cabinet. Temp is fine but the cubes were looking a little dry. Watered and checked for roots. More than I expected. Looks like I will be putting them in pots tonight (when the sun goes down). Then they will go outside.


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I stayed up late last night and trimmed some more of the JOG#3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome pic  
Very nice Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Thanks MD914

Here are a few pics from today:


North Garden - Notice anything missing?




Love Child - Need to clone him and flower him inside:





Winter Clones:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

i normally name a strain after i've tasted it tbh. looks like it has many foxtails. gardens looking great, i love this time of year.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

I have noticed that the sativa plants just keep stacking as long as the environment is friendly.

The fuzzy buds were from a lazy trim.


----------



## yktind (May 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have noticed that the sativa plants just keep stacking as long as the environment is friendly.
> 
> The fuzzy buds were from a lazy trim.


I've heard of some sativas that never finish. You just have to call it when it looks good.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

The colas just get too big and start flopping!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2014)

Sexy floppy buds. Nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sexy floppy buds. Nice


like a set of double D's


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

Hahahahahaha!  Boobies


Drying rack was staying to wet so I put it out in the UV oven:




After about 20 minutes it was starting to smell grassy and get some crisp on it:




Just brought it back inside to let it cool off and redistribute some of that moisture.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hahahahahaha!  Boobies
> 
> 
> Drying rack was staying to wet so I put it out in the UV oven:
> ...


those the missing og's


----------



## docter (May 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Time to start the new year's season.
> 
> Here are a few pics to start it off!
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

on the sativa thing, i've had stuff go and go til i took it at 6 n a half months and it was still throwing pistils lol

loving the outdoor bad hanger man, cool.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

Busy day yesterday! Moved everything around in the garden and vacuumed the pool. Went out to dinner and had a Porterhouse steak. Chopped the Blue Dream and it smells amazing! Just like sweet blueberry candy! I will go out and get some pictures.

My first sativa grow I kept waiting for the hairs to dry and recede but they just kept getting new ones! I knew it was time to stop when they started to rot from the cold weather.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2014)

Blue dream has a great smell and taste. . How's the drying going??


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

It took me a day to realize what you meant about the missing OGs! The North Garden picture - duh.

Yes - Jesus OG Colas and buds top rack and Scott's OG on the bottom rack.

When I was moving the plants around in the yard last night I had to carry the Jesus OG and my resulting sticky arms smelled like cherry candy!

Looks like the Spring clones might be revegging! I will try to get some pictures that show it well.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

I have not checked them yet this morning. I do have some buds from the first batch in jars so we are good  The Jesus OG smells like Ace of Spades but even more cherry.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2014)

Yum yum. You've had me wanting that one. Lol!


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

I moved the indoor clones outside also.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Here is the garden today:

North Garden




Spring Clones




Love Child





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2014)

Love child is getting huge!!


----------



## beuffer420 (May 18, 2014)

Hey mo here's a little peak at jaki...she's just a tad off point at the moment but she will 100 here in a couple days. Real squat plant so far great strength in stems and good branching I popped four seeds and they all look like they came out a cookie cutter. Won't be long and to the finish pots they go


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2014)

How does a stem rub smell? That is a beautiful plant!

Here is the bonsai Paki plant flowering - same structure:





Here is a very Kushy Jilly Bean:





Here is a vegging Paki:





Here is the Paki female:




Here is the Jilly Bean male:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (May 18, 2014)

Man mo my phone sucks to type ...lemme get back home so I can type I have a couple other pics but gotta get them off the card


----------



## beuffer420 (May 18, 2014)

Stem rub on jaki mo is what I would associate more towards the paki( it's real bold yet sweetish) ATM but the there is an after aroma that's sour. As far as stem rubs go I'm impressed... Structure seems to be leaning paki on these so far for sure,(thanks for pics helped me put It together) but the flip will really tell all. leaf structure looks great as well all plants exhibit the same from the ones I popped so far, and internode spacing from plant to plant is equal as well. once they get a little bigger I'm sure we will be able to distinguish some more characteristics. One auto topped on me but she or he was a little finicky out of the gate, I think the humidity fluctuations we've been having here hurt me a little too...I'm still pushing the last of the outdoor free ac in the main veg area. Won't get away with that anymore after this week from the looks of things heat seems to be on its way. Pics after I water, multitask Sundays lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (May 18, 2014)

Top view jakies ^^^^


 
First jaki I put up earlier side view^^^

 
Shorter one out of the bunch top right in picture with the three of them^^^^^

 
Auto topper side view... she's a little upset so I gave her some food little cal mag she's on her way back though.


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

They look so amazing! I wondered if any of the orange citrus notes came through.


----------



## beuffer420 (May 19, 2014)

Actually now that u said orange citrus that's a pretty good description of the secondary smell I'm smelling off the stem rub. It's comes through almost sour smelling...def excited to get these babies into flower!


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

Whats this stem rub you speak of? I like to do the full finger fuck of the buds, I don't care bout poppin no trichomes!


----------



## beuffer420 (May 19, 2014)

Stem rub is just a way to see how strong the plant is smelling at a young age...with practice u can almost get a kind of read on the quality he or she may possess. For instance take jinx 9lb hammer, all the plants I have of that in veg upon a stem rub wreak of og stank some are more profound than others and I will tend to keep more of an eye on this(the smellier ones) to see how they develop...not that I won't care about the others just kinda get that sneak peak of the dank you may have. When I selected my male dr who I picked the latest male to show sex and the one that had the most potent stem rub, good structure as well. From veg I could tell the female dr who would have an fruity aroma which she did end up possessing when I harvested her...smells of rotten pineapple with a hint of timewreck not gonna say it's proven science or any of that, but seems to hold some truth.


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

@beuffer420 - Nice to hear about the citrus coming through from the JIlly! The Paki smelled like sweet hash/incense.

@supchaka - Remind me not to let you near my girls! JK - I had to tell Mrs Mo to squeeze a bud to get the real sense of the aroma and stickiness. She is loving the Blue Dream blueberry smell!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

mmmmm squeezing budz..  The BD really does have a great smell. Even from very early flower. 

Paki punch is in the line up to pop a few in late July. 


I have some extra clones BTW. A hodgepodge of leftover survivors. LOL Im still interested in cuts too. The Jesus is calling me... all of them actually... All strains are saying: Grow me! LOL

Have a great day man!


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

Thanks SG - excited about Friday! The cuts are looking pretty sad. 2 JOGs look like they have a chance. The Big plants may be revegging also. I wonder if I can trim away the buds and let them reveg. After they reveg I could take more clones. The LA Con clones are all growing just fine!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks SG - excited about Friday! The cuts are looking pretty sad. 2 JOGs look like they have a chance. The Big plants may be revegging also. I wonder if I can trim away the buds and let them reveg. After they reveg I could take more clones. The LA Con clones are all growing just fine!


You mean saturday?? the 24th yes?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

originally friday. but moved to saturday... I think I am a high ass though and totally fucked up the dates in my first email


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

I emailed you about my fuckup LOL


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

Got the message! We should have a party here and we can work on the greenhouse and go in the pool!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Got the message! We should have a party here and we can work on the greenhouse and go in the pool!



thats cool with me. Sent you a reply. Let me know and I will relay the mesage.


----------



## tobinates559 (May 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks SG - excited about Friday! The cuts are looking pretty sad. 2 JOGs look like they have a chance. The Big plants may be revegging also. I wonder if I can trim away the buds and let them reveg. After they reveg I could take more clones. The LA Con clones are all growing just fine!


i would harvest the tops!! and leave some bottom buds for the re-veg...are the buds filled out at all?? maybe some hash material??


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

They are about half way. I think that is what I will do. Maybe I can just cut off the bud clusters and leave the fans. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

*GARDEN TOUR*

Here are a few pics from the garden.

The Love Child male is near some sprinklers that were not broken while digging the foundation for the greenhouse. The water apparently was too heavy and broke some branches. The broken branches are barely hanging on and the growth is amazing and lush. I saw this same increased growth on the WOG tree when a major branch broke.











Revegging bushes

Blue Dream:





Scott's OG:





Scott's OG cutting put in soil back in March:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

I think I am going to ditch all of these plants and just start some seed plants. Also going to grow a Kessil indoor plant from start to finish in super soil. I have so many seeds to choose from but I think I will try the TGA Brianberry Cough and the Cuvee testers.


----------



## Below66 (May 20, 2014)

You just leave the branches hanging there?


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

They probably have roots on the bottom now. I may take my clones from these. I want a couple LoveChild males to donate some pollen for future crosses.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2014)

Dont "ditch them" I might be willing to give a few a home.. LOL poor things... all on the verge of homelessness... LOL


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2014)

What do you want me to bring?


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2014)

Here is the harvested Jesus OG stump. I pruned the root ball and planted it in a spot I have been mixing with compost. Hope she re-vegges!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2014)

What do you have? I have CRS sorry. LOL


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2014)

?????


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> ?????


What do you have clone wise. I have CR's. Can't remember shit.....


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @beuffer420 - Nice to hear about the citrus coming through from the JIlly! The Paki smelled like sweet hash/incense.
> 
> @supchaka - Remind me not to let you near my girls! JK - I had to tell Mrs Mo to squeeze a bud to get the real sense of the aroma and stickiness. She is loving the Blue Dream blueberry smell!
> 
> ...


Everyone loves the way the BD smells.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

It's so sweet and berrylicious!


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

Clones are mostly LA Con - it is so much more vigorous than the other strains. I am nursing a few others but I don't have high hopes.

Hey Mithrandir - How is the Jesus OG doing?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Clones are mostly LA Con - it is so much more vigorous than the other strains. I am nursing a few others but I don't have high hopes.
> 
> Hey Mithrandir - How is the Jesus OG doing?


The mom is huge. I finally got some cuts into the flower room a few days ago.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

Nice!
I really like #3's structure. She loves to be topped and mainlined. Each top gets massive and frosty. I am bummed that my cuts are pooping out. Looks like I might have on JOG winner in the bunch. Some of the tiny clones are starting to really flourish outside. Most of them are LA Cons.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

Oh - and #3 has the cherry smell big time with a little diesel in the background.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2014)

cherry diesel sounds good


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

I opened a jar of some 2013 Ace of Spades and it still smells like vinyl blowup toys for the pool!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I opened a jar of some 2013 Ace of Spades and it still smells like vinyl blowup toys for the pool!


that don't sound nice


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I opened a jar of some 2013 Ace of Spades and it still smells like vinyl blowup toys for the pool!


That's very strange


----------



## hyroot (May 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I opened a jar of some 2013 Ace of Spades and it still smells like vinyl blowup toys for the pool!


let it breath for a while and switch jars. Wash what ever jar you switch too prior.

plastic smell does not sound good at all. My plushberry's. When I rub the stem they have a funky smell almost like foot odor mixed with kushy smell. That has a same mother as ace of spades


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i had a dog kush that smelled and tasted like rubber bands, but it was supposed to. i did not care for it. i like the fruity, and kushy taste.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

I never understood the popularity behind things like the Cat Piss pheno thats out there. I think thats some sort of kush too. Even if it was real potent I wouldn't want to smoke buds that tasted or smelled like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i have read it smells good if you smell a bud, but it stinks when you have like an oz


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2014)

Smelled up my drying room with that smell but the cured bud was very mild herby smell.


----------



## hyroot (May 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Smelled up my drying room with that smell but the cured bud was very mild herby smell.


Your L.A. Con cleaned up. I want to get a cut of that and SomeGuy's Ak sometime.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i had a dog kush that smelled and tasted like rubber bands, but it was supposed to. i did not care for it. i like the fruity, and kushy taste.


I have one that smells like rubber gloves when it's growing.


----------



## shadyslater (May 25, 2014)

Wow. I aint got no rubbery smellin stuff but my 2 blue widows i have atm 1 smells of metholy throat sweets and the other is really musky bordering on fusty stink (been inspected for rot lol) i had 1 a couple of years back smelled off cat piss lol that was ww


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i have a dog bx1 i got from one of the BB guys and it is very musky


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2014)

Dezracer and I put up 4 panels today! I plexi panel and three screen panels!




Thanks @Dezracer!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

you working on it tomorrow? i have to work now i am about to clone and put a screen on the kessil garden.


----------



## Dezracer (May 25, 2014)

I was happy to help and it was a good time. You and your wife are very nice people and I am glad I've had the opportunity to meet you.

My wife loved the gardenias, btw. Thank you.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2014)

Hehe Dez is the Socal RIU helper outer!!


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

How was the BBQ Dez?

Right back at you! We got so much done yesterday! I am glad Mrs Dez likes the flowers.

I was out in the garden this morning watering everything and I had a great big smile on my face. The screenhouse is getting close to being a reality!

Did anybody notice what is missing?


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

Gigantic cannabis plants??


----------



## SomeGuy (May 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How was the BBQ Dez?
> 
> Right back at you! We got so much done yesterday! I am glad Mrs Dez likes the flowers.
> 
> ...


Love child


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Both right (SG is righter)! Love child got some cuttings removed and then he was tossed in the giant compost pile.

After the party I had some bad Carl's Jr and have been suffering all weekend/holiday. Yesterday was especially hard with almost zero sleep and getting up early to work with the construction crew. We kicked some major ass yesterday and got the land ready for planting. Soil looks black and healthy. Sprinklers are all fixed and ready for a summer crop of goodies.

We pruned back a huge chunk of the neighbors tree and now we are just waiting for the dump to open on Tuesday so we can haul it away.




You can see the top of the pile in the cole shot of the screens:




Neighbor's Jacaranda tree:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Pruned back tree:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2014)

i was going to say a roof but i have a very literal mind.


Mohican said:


> Both right (SG is righter)! Love child got some cuttings removed and then he was tossed in the giant compost pile.
> 
> After the party I had some bad Carl's Jr and have been suffering all weekend/holiday. Yesterday was especially hard with almost zero sleep and getting up early to work with the construction crew. We kicked some major ass yesterday and got the land ready for planting. Soil looks black and healthy. Sprinklers are all fixed and ready for a summer crop of goodies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 26, 2014)

I love the way Jacarandas smell, but hate the sap they drop.


----------



## Below66 (May 26, 2014)

Your making my want to go to Cali so bad!, unfortunately I'll be leaving Colorado and going back to Florida, but it looks like Florida might pass medicinal laws this November.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Come to CA! You gotta give it a try. The state is like 8 different states. There is something for everybody. Just make sure you know what you want. San Francisco is like Italy, eastern part of the state is volcanic, Tahoe, Mammoth, Yosemite, Sequoia, Big Sur, Monterey, South Bay, Orange County...
We are out of water right now so bring your own LOL


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Hey Dez - I put up another panel today! It was harder doing it alone. I almost fell off the wall!


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2014)

its hot very hot in Cali. Here it was 110 yesterday. Its 3:00 am and its 89 degrees outside. It was 96 degrees at 9:00.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2014)

kicking ass Mo, good work mane


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2014)

I'm enjoying the Scotts og at night. Its a knock out! . 

What is the concentration of that coconut oil you gave me? Hash to oil?

Did you have some caramel? How much of one?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2014)

It is especially hot where you are at man! Lol. We used the AC for the first time yesterday afternoon for a few hours


hyroot said:


> its hot very hot in Cali. Here it was 110 yesterday. Its 3:00 am and its 89 degrees outside. It was 96 degrees at 9:00.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2014)

After my food poisoning at Carls Jr I was pretty shy about eating anything.

I have no idea what the concentration is on the oil. I just kept trying different doses. Your tolerance is probably higher but be careful! I am also not sure how homogeneous it is. When it cools I wonder whether it separates?

We were 87 here yesterday after the marine layer burned off. It was beautiful 

Hyroot has it hot now but in the winter he gets nice 70 degree days! And the view!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2014)

Well your no help at all... LOL!  I will have to try some to get a baseline. My plan is to infuse it more and add some more oil to it also. It will become the base for my next pill batch.  Probably make some more "magic" body budder for the relatives up north. We are heading up in July to show the boy off to the wifes side.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> After my food poisoning at Carls Jr I was pretty shy about eating anything.
> 
> I have no idea what the concentration is on the oil. I just kept trying different doses. Your tolerance is probably higher but be careful! I am also not sure how homogeneous it is. When it cools I wonder whether it separates?
> 
> ...


winter here lasted 2 weeks this past winter. It was a hot one. We get the occasional 80 degree days. Hopefully we get some June gloom. Been running a/c 24/7. Its supposed to be in the 100's for the next week. These hot nights are ridiculous.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

i had the wife talked in to moving some where when we didnt get our house. mow i have to find a job where ever we go. i can find a job anywhere. i have a great work history i just want some of the freedom you guys have in the med states.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2014)

what was the weed that tastes like lemon? I forgot to label that one


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2014)

Not sure which one that was. Could be the Scott's or the JOG. There was a pineapple Mulanje x Mozambique. Was it mine or SG's?


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Not sure which one that was. Could be the Scott's or the JOG. There was a pineapple Mulanje x Mozambique. Was it mine or SG's?


it was in one of the smaller jars on the counter. But I labeled the sog and jog. Long skinny buds.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Might have been the Jilly Bean. Long buds could be the Malawi or Mulanje from December 2012. What is the high like?


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2014)

stony. I've smoked one small bowl of each almost back to back each time I have smoked. Too hard to pin point type of high


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

It was a longer grown sativa with a much different resin profile than the earlier Thanksgiving crop. It was stickier and had a more piney smell. The look changed too.










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

It was grown in uncooked super soil. Burnt the tips badly. 

This compost grown Mulanje was so much different:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Here are some dry shots:

Malawi:










Mulanje:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

mmmmmmm been ages since i've toked some good sativa. summer's coming i might pop something for percy head smash stash.

looks lovely Mo


----------



## DonPetro (May 28, 2014)

Yea i sure miss those gnarly, hairy sativa buds! Back in the day my uncle grew some Durban Poison trees and everyone who looked at it would laugh and not even want to smoke it. But when they did smoke it, they would turn white in the face and be too stoned to speak. Then i would laugh. Good times. Great buds, mo. Can't wait to run some of the Revs Black Forrest to feel that sativa buzz again. Cheers.


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea i sure miss those gnarly, hairy sativa buds! Back in the day my uncle grew some Durban Poison trees and everyone who looked at it would laugh and not even want to smoke it. But when they did smoke it, they would turn white in the face and be too stoned to speak. Then i would laugh. Good times. Great buds, mo. Can't wait to run some of the Revs Black Forrest to feel that sativa buzz again. Cheers.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, DONT JUDGE A BUD BY ITS GNARLY LEAVES!


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are some dry shots:
> 
> Malawi:
> 
> ...


LOOKS DEADLY MO! LIKE THAT TIME PETRO AND I GOT STONED AT THE MALL AND COULDNT MOVE! MMMMM DEF GOTTA GET SOME BLACK FORREST STARTED, RESPECT FOR SATIVA PATIENCE!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Hows it going MO!  I bet its been hot down there. Has up here for sure. LIke DAAAAAnnng LOL. I had such a great time with everyone. Havent smoked that much all day in a LOOOONg time.. LOL 

So you said you were changing it up. Where are you at wiht the garden now? 

BTW La con is nice smoke. Trimmed it all up and boveda in the jar and its coming along wonderfully. Its all super stoney though man. LUV the scotts at night. Now I want to grow it.. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Your L.A. Con cleaned up. I want to get a cut of that and SomeGuy's Ak sometime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161865



I thought the LA con was great. Trimmed it up a bit and put a boveda in there. smokes really smooth. I liked the scotts too. its a sleeper.. LOL


I will take a cut of the AK when it gets a bit bigger for you.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

The LA is a pure Affie cross - Opium! 

I love how everybody is always shocked at how good the Sativa is. I met with some amazing farmers yesterday and we traded war stories and growing tips. Then we traded some products too. I loved seeing their faces when they saw how gooey that Mulanje hash ball was. I think we talked about cats almost as much as we talked about gardening 

Sativa only fell out of favor because of the long growing time and tall space requirement. However, I think I proved with my MuMoBubbleGum Mainlining/Light Dep experiment that you can get a faster smaller plant pure Sativa.

7 gallon smart pot, 30 gallon dark plastic trash can (for covering the plant), super soil, water = 8 dense colas:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

If you do have the space and a long enough season you can get great sativa results in Southern CA:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Was that what was in the MUMO pineapple jar???


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Yes, and I think the long bud hyroot was describing may have been from the mixed bud jar and it could be the Malawi x Mozambique:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Below66 (May 28, 2014)

Holy crap, sativa heaven, beautiful man....


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

LOVE DAT! DRYING RACK A MUST FOR BIG MO's TREES POOHPA SEES!


----------



## grapeoptimo (May 28, 2014)

this girls takin her sweet ass time in the light dep. its a filpino sativa from the kalinga region i think


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

How does it smell? Stem rub? The Malawi and Mulanje both have a distinct Old Spice smell. Had one Mulanje that smelled like Bubblegum on the plant and Cat Piss when drying!


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I thought the LA con was great. Trimmed it up a bit and put a boveda in there. smokes really smooth. I liked the scotts too. its a sleeper.. LOL
> 
> 
> I will take a cut of the AK when it gets a bit bigger for you.



sweet. Let me know if you want to trade anything too... 

i really liked the con also


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

All my LA Con clones are going nuts! Very vigorous!


----------



## TWS (May 28, 2014)

ahh man ! wish I would of known about a So Cal crew get together. you guys was right down the street. lol


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All my LA Con clones are going nuts! Very vigorous!



I'll be down soon.. for real. I have to go into town within the next 2 weeks. save me a clone. I'll bring some more cuttings too.




TWS said:


> ahh man ! wish I would of known about a So Cal crew get together. you guys was right down the street. lol



there will be another one soon. I was told its Mo's turn to host


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Got some pics of the Quantum Kush clone. Posting shortly. 

I have plenty of LA and they will be big in two weeks


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 28, 2014)

Yes, but you have to remember that it is only in recent years that we can grow like that outdoors in So Cal. During the 80's and 90's we were indoors and very few had space to do a pure sativa. It was a bummer. But every once in a while a nice sativa would drop by.


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2014)

I'd like to see some old school super lemon haze or skunk 1


----------



## norcal mmj (May 28, 2014)

Very nice plants. Are you going to start the brianberry cough soon ? I was thinking of starting mine in a week or 2. Hows the jesus og stump doing ? reveg ?


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Funny you should ask!

Shooting out new leaves 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Plushberry clone from the Hidden Cup sitting in my Attitude mug on the window sill:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Quantum Kush clone from the Hidden Cup:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

LA Con clones:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grapeoptimo (May 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell? Stem rub? The Malawi and Mulanje both have a distinct Old Spice smell. Had one Mulanje that smelled like Bubblegum on the plant and Cat Piss when drying!


its sweet smelling hint of citrus when in the jar.. I have some curing now..its original mom has passed on but the clones live on. The mom was my only selection from 25 beans i popped in October..she was showing sex super early with nice sativa structure. Would like to smoke some with you.

It has a similar structure to the sativa's you've pictured above, kinda airy but really nice trich's and a sweet aroma. also i haven't tried growing it indoors as it takes way to long


----------



## grapeoptimo (May 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Shooting out new leaves
> 
> ...


so funny dude this hippy gave me 7 xxx og clones 2ft tall twigs all fucked up with nugs on them in 16oz cups and i've harvested them like twice now (post transplant) all for bubble hash runs but they are happily revegging, should be goin strong within a week pending sunny socal days.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2014)

Hey MO. Found a few immature seeds in the fresh chopped stuff you left here. Its dry and in the jar and could see them breaking through. Now I'm wondering which two I ended up with. Lol. Maybe I'll find a viable seed! I'm guessing love child would be the culprit.


----------



## yktind (May 29, 2014)

What is the tin foil Coffee Cup?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 29, 2014)

I want some LA COn too, want to send some to Canada LOL  J/K Obviously. Hopefully some day enthusiasts will be able to mail each other clones from country to country how sick would that be.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Foil cup is a cutting in water. It is TGA Plushberry from hyroot. It seems to be loving the magic windowsill! I need to make a Don Gin and Ton cloner for it so I can grow meter long roots on it!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

I was so tired when I was trimming the Blue Dream for the BBQ that I snipped a seed right in half! It was fully formed too!


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2014)

I like the blue dream too. Not sure if it was yours or SG's I got both. My new 9lb seeds sprouted outer of the soil yesterday... . I'm able to take a bunch of cuttings now. I'm not ready to make new clones for my garden.. I'll for sure be down. I have to by the 4th. Maybe this weekend if flyhi flakes again.. I also am having dental surgery next week. So... I'll figure it out.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2014)

I believe he and I have the same cut of BD. mmm 9lb hammer sounds good!~ What else you run hyroot?


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I believe he and I have the same cut of BD. mmm 9lb hammer sounds good!~ What else you run hyroot?



plushberry, jillybean, quantum kush, 9lb hammer, Mojos og (scotts og x jesus og) by mohican. and dire wolf (tga tester) that one I couldn't get any other seeds to sprout and I couldn't get the clones to root so I will probably reveg it outside and try again. I highly doubt that will be released.. So far one pheno of plushberry and both 9 lb phenos are my fav. Based on trichome development and smell. That can change in the end. I do like the different smells coming from the 2 quantum kush phenos too. I have 2-3 phenos of each except one of jilly and dire

just check my thread. link in my sig


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2014)

@Mohican did you get my email


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was so tired when I was trimming the Blue Dream for the BBQ that I snipped a seed right in half! It was fully formed too!


Man I know this feels.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

Found a couple in the JOG last night. Most were green but two were perfect. Not sure who the father is.


----------



## hyroot (May 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Found a couple in the JOG last night. Most were green but two were perfect. Not sure who the father is.



ghetto beans


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Found a couple in the JOG last night. Most were green but two were perfect. Not sure who the father is.


Lol. Love child........you are NOT the father.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

I am the caregiver and guardian!

I harvested some of the JOG #3 clone!














Here is a shot of the rack with the damaged Scott's from the previous crop still in the rack. Not sure what to do with it. It's ugly and it still smells like BT!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## keysareme (May 31, 2014)

So Mo, is that amp for a 6-string or a 4-string, my eyes are saying Bass?


----------



## hyroot (May 31, 2014)

keysareme said:


> So Mo, is that amp for a 6-string or a 4-string, my eyes are saying Bass?



I think he's a guitar man... Hey Mo lets start an riu band .






I played bass and stand up bass for years even in high school orchestra and jazz band. I can read a bass clef for stand up bass. Not so much any more for bass guitar. I just need to buy a bass. I use to have an ibanez. the newer ones frets are too close together imo. I love me a fretless bass though. Maybe buy a Dean one of these days.

I still know how to make hip hop beats on an mpc , ni maschine, mv 8880, pro tools, cubase and fl studio.

I'm a state certified audio engineer too . and aa degree in audio/ video engineering


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

That is a Marshall DSL 50. It is for a 6-string. Would love to jam some time. Except my tiny amount of free time is used for farming.

Just saw this story and I thought it was interesting:

http://news.yahoo.com/high-tunnels-extend-alaskas-growing-season-143531284.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## keysareme (Jun 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is a Marshall DSL 50. It is for a 6-string. Would love to jam some time. Except my tiny amount of free time is used for farming.
> 
> Just saw this story and I thought it was interesting:
> 
> ...


You and me both. I've been in the garden all day man. You say Farm? I like to Farm.
It's my one of my life goals to live on one!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

I live in the garden. I am one with the garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mo that og is looking fire man. i replaced a tub at the camp this weekend while we were there. i have the the old one here now and it will be the start of the new worm bed we planted 6 more clones and topped the 4 out there already.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaki just transplanted bout 3 mins ago...I think she likes to be topped

 
Structure completely changes once topped... bushes right out. The untopped is next to get transplanted untopped though and indoor grown her branching is slow to develop I'll take pics of the untopped for comparison in a minute.


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2014)

So Healthy!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the structure and vigor! That looks like a winning cross. Can't wait to see the flowers and hear the smoke report!

Good job B420!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's that LA Con X Trainwreck, Training Day, cross I was talking about. A couple weeks left. A lot of trainwreck influence.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Mo


here is the nubbin's on 6/3 ......... 8 days I think


This is the next day 6/4
 


These are Dinafem: Power Kush & Dinachem

tnx for letting me post


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting!

Root pron! I love it! Thanks - I need to start using some high tech cloners after seeing the results you guys get. I don't want to lose any of my good cuttings. What was the link to the cloner?

Do you have any pics of the whole unit?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2014)

Clone King

http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/shop/cloning-machines/the-clone-king-25-site-aeroponic-cloning-machine/




It's been almost 100% success
with no hassle of spraying/misting
just plug em in & chk back in a couple weeks


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks! Got any pics of your modified setup?

How often do you change the res or add water? Is the sprayer on a timer or is it always going?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 4, 2014)

One of our best selling products at work^^^ most who don't like the domes come back saying they love aero cloners


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

I keep saying I need to actually try an aero cloner. I've got all the sprayers and collers and a pump sitting around here to DYI one, and have just never done it. If I did that I'd finally be completely on hydro, no peat or anything at all left in my garden.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

I am try to decide between the aero route and the bubbling route. I have some experience with aero:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2014)

I DIY'ed a top made from a plastic type cutting board, I found a black one,
I traced the top that came with unit, dremiled it to size, hole saw for hole's.
I went with 16 sites 2" plugs,
I wanted colored plugs so my labeling errors might decrease..& the org manf did not offer
color neo plugs
also used a glass drawer nob in center of top for handel
here are a couple pix, they are in use, one for heat mat table, have a few Dog OG & Fireballs started..
As for rez change, I normally don't need to as they root so fast, two wks then transplant,
no food, only H20 , very sml amt of Pro-teckt, & KLN
so I have added fresh as evaporation & use drop water level a bit,
I also threw in an air-stone
but it really is plug in & forget, 
( I get better results when I DON'T F with it !!!)

here are a few pix, 
   

BB


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Excellent! Making it easier to keep track by color - love it!

Thanks for the info and the pics!


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Clone King
> 
> http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/shop/cloning-machines/the-clone-king-25-site-aeroponic-cloning-machine/
> 
> ...


Are you using 100% tap water? Ph'd or anything? I tried making one of those things and man did it fail miserably. Tried just tap water, Ph'd Tap water, Aloe Vera in the water, etc. They always looked like crap and eventually I just threw everything away.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2014)

yktind said:


> Are you using 100% tap water? Ph'd or anything? I tried making one of those things and man did it fail miserably. Tried just tap water, Ph'd Tap water, Aloe Vera in the water, etc. They always looked like crap and eventually I just threw everything away.



I use tap, non PH'ed, with about 1/3 recommended dose Pro-tekt & KLN
my water is 500 - 525 ppm

they recommend just tap water which also works, I just can't leave well enough alone


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

I got some cuttings on Tuesday when a couple of RIUers visited. They were in tap water. I changed them over to RO water I make here and they look like different clones now. Praying and looking happy. I need to build or buy something fast to get these in.

9 LB Hammer
Plushberry (Cherry Pheno)
Quantum Kush
Mojos
Jillybean
Mojos Male
Love Child Male
Jilly Male
MK Ultra Male

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

How much cloning powder do you use? Do you put it in the water or just dip the clones?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

has any one tried dwc method for clones?. I'm happy with the way I already do clones. I have 100% root rate. Just curious though.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Can you expound on that?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I got some cuttings on Tuesday when a couple of RIUers visited. They were in tap water. I changed them over to RO water I make here and they look like different clones now. Praying and looking happy. I need to build or buy something fast to get these in.
> 
> 9 LB Hammer
> Plushberry (Cherry Pheno)
> ...


did the other males survive?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2014)

wow they sure are pretty! HI MO! hope your doing well!!!!!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can you expound on that?


cuttings sitting in water that's aerating. Don't know how well it works though


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Which ones am I missing? 

Plushberry Male and
Quantum Kush Male?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Which ones am I missing?
> 
> Plushberry Male and
> Quantum Kush Male?


yep.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi DAT - loved your pictures of Brice. I need to make a trek out there one of these days. I also want to visit the badlands in Montana.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

@hyroot - what is your method for cloning?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks MO! me too. I sure could use a dip in your swimming pool right now. We have had temps of 110 degrees three dayz in a row now. and they are dropping off busloads of illegal immagrants at the bus stops in Tuscson and Phoniex because Texas cant handle the overload anymore.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Pool is looking very good today! Almost perfect. Brushed her with the metal brush and now she is bright white with crystal blue water 

I almost jumped in a few minutes ago!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - what is your method for cloning?


 
i let cuttings sit in water for a few days to weed out the weak ones, 

i make a soil mix of peatmoss, castings, compost, perlite or coco.
fill party cup with soil
water with a kelp tea.
make hole in the soil with a screw driver.
dip cuttings into aloe gel from leaf
then place into soil.

foliar spray with kelp /aloe

place ziploc bag over party cup. remove bag every 2 days for an hour +/- and spray with kelp /aloe foliar.

can do same method with rapid roooters. Put rapid rooters either in a tray or into soil cup

make sure there is drainage holes in the cup too.


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

hyroot said:


> i let cuttings sit in water for a few days to weed out the weak ones,
> 
> i make a soil mix of peatmoss, castings, compost, perlite or coco.
> fill party cup with soil
> ...


I am doing this tonight to replace one of the mother plants. What is your turn around usually? 

I am a big fan of simple (not to discount the tek. Seems everything is just what they need) at least no moving parts really.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2014)

yktind said:


> I am doing this tonight to replace one of the mother plants. What is your turn around usually?
> 
> I am a big fan of simple (not to discount the tek. Seems everything is just what they need) at least no moving parts really.


depends on strain. Average is 5-10 days. They do root faster in rapid rooters than directly in soil. So it would probably be 3 days to a week. I haven't used rapid rooters in 2 years


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mo grab some dip and grow Dip for 5-10 seconds plug it or aero and I can almost guarantee roots. The powder works too but the dip and grow throws roots in less than a week on some strains. I've used it for years now.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Dip and Grow? Got a link or a picture for the audience?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.dipngrow.com


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Armstrong nurseries supposedly has it. I'll check it out tomorrow 

Thanks!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

Mo that hash.... I have a few friends that only smoke bho. I've been telling them forever about ice wax. They didn't believe that you could dab ice wax / frenchy hash. With that same frenchy hash. They each took one dab. It warped their minds, They couldn't conceive how it was full melt and dabbable. 1 dab of that hit them more than several dabs of bho that they get from the dispensaries. they had to lay down. too.. they said it was the best tasting of all they had ever smoked


----------



## thump easy (Jun 5, 2014)

you fucken studs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why cant i be more like you???????? guys??????????????????????


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you fucken studs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why cant i be more like you???????? guys??????????????????????


practice , practice, practice lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 5, 2014)

@ hyroot I had the same type group of people do the same thing when I brought over a cannoli and started dabbing it. They were amazed at the power and taste. These were guys who swore by bhoand said nothing can compare. It just further let me know I don't need to mess with bho at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

does it have to be full melt to dab? i bet it tastes better than bho for sure


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

yep. Frenchy's hash I was gifted is as full melt as it gets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

i mix all grades into one and it's pretty lethal. haven't tried dabbing it though. think i'll give that a go tonight!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2014)

As for keeping it simple, that is why I went to aero,
add tap water, plug in, come back in 10 - 14 days,
 

here are roots today


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> As for keeping it simple, that is why I went to aero,
> add tap water, plug in, come back in 10 - 14 days,
> View attachment 3171495 View attachment 3171496
> 
> here are roots today


how do they acclamate to soil? Everytime that I have had clones with water roots. When put into soil they need humidity for 5-7 days. A Ziploc bag over cup or pot.. Or in a tray and dome. If they don't get high humidity they die. Then it ends up taking a week longer than directly putting cuts in soil or rapid rooters.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> how do they acclamate to soil? Everytime that I have had clones with water roots. When put into soil they need humidity for 5-7 days. A Ziploc bag over cup or pot.. Or in a tray and dome. If they don't get high humidity they die. Then it ends up taking a week longer than directly putting cuts in soil or rapid rooters.


I'v had no prob so far,
I go from cloner to soil/soilless, right to 12/12 
and have yet to have an issue


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

Loving the root pron! Those are some sexy roots!

One of my tricks for getting roots in or out of soil is water. I saturate the soil until it is a liquid and put the roots in or take the roots out. Never had any transplant problems this way. I give them some vitamin B just to be safe.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

@hyroot - did you try all of the hashes? Which was best?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - did you try all of the hashes? Which was best?



They all kicked my ass. All tasted good. I liked them all.. I couldn't really say which was better. it kinda broke up when I cut a piece off . They kinda got mixed together. it only took one dab of each over 2 days. i still have some


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Here's that LA Con X Trainwreck, Training Day, cross I was talking about. A couple weeks left. A lot of trainwreck influence.


Beautiful!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 6, 2014)

hyroot said:


> did the other males survive?


Where did you get those colored foam inserts?

Mo. I saw a rubbermaid cloner on RIU awhile back that was made as BB mentioned above. Plumb it with PVC inside, H pattern, 360 sprayers as arero, with aquarium pump. Drill your top to fit inserts and line the inside of the top with weatherproofing foam so it doesn't leak. Plug it in and leave it alone.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2014)

color plugs:
http://www.amazon.com/50pk-CLONING-COLLARS-INSERTS-Cloner/dp/B00EI1HJGU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402080476&sr=8-1&keywords=50pk+-+CLONING+COLLARS+INSERTS+-+DIY+Cloner+-+BLUE,+GREEN,+BLACK,+ORANGE


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

@greenthumb111 - Or just have a friend drop off his extra cloner! Thanks BobBitchen! Doing a quick cleaning (not that it really needs it) and in go the clones! So happy!

What kind of light are you running over your cloner? Do the water temps get warm? Do you add ice?

Gratefully,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 - Or just have a friend drop off his extra cloner! Thanks BobBitchen! Doing a quick cleaning (not that it really needs it) and in go the clones! So happy!
> 
> What kind of light are you running over your cloner? Do the water temps get warm? Do you add ice?
> 
> ...



Happy to do it.. LA Con is under lights...tnx....

My cloners are under T5 Fluorescent 
never had any water temp probs,mine stays @ 74-76f...I understand s/b 65-79f (?)
bought an aquarium _cooler but I have not used it.

I really just add water ( a few ml of Pro tekt & KLN) and walk away for 2wks, 

great set up Mo, tnx again../.

boB
peace........


_


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Cool - I can put them in my T5 cabinet!

I think Subcool swears by 78 exactly for clones.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2014)

I've bumped my room up to 85 2 days ago. I like them to actually go through a little more water so I can use more supplement variations.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Cool - I can put them in my T5 cabinet!
> 
> I think Subcool swears by 78 exactly for clones.


sub seems like a noob at some things. Like with clones. They recently discovered using the tray inserts. I was using those 12 years ago. He soaks his clones in liquid rooting hormones. I thought they stopped making those years ago. Lol. They don't work as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

funny I was just looking at the heads and pvc piping to make an aero instead of the DWC bubble one i'm using now. your roots seem much whiter than mine BobB.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Last root p*r*on shot for these cuttings, gonna' up pot today............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

Kool pr0n mane!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn! What voodoo are you using?! Those roots are monsters! Why take them out? Just ScrOG and flower them! hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

I had to literally chop mine apart with scissors when they got to that mixed up. hoping they won't be too slowed down by it. they haven't fallen over so i'm hopeful ha


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

Root pruning is actually a method some use to promote faster growth. It is thought to improve uptake of the remaining roots by causing side branching.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2014)

I got lucky, only had to run fingers between them & the few I need came out fine..



 Iv got no room for the other 8......3 power kush & 5 Dinachem.....to da trash....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

That is simply amazing!


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I got lucky, only had to run fingers between them & the few I need came out fine..View attachment 3175906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175913 Iv got no room for the other 8......3 power kush & 5 Dinachem.....to da trash....


You can email them over to me


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

Me too!!!!

I need to start a root picture thread!

This is one of my favorites from Scottyballs Hydrofarm grow:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> I need to start a root picture thread!
> 
> ...


that is some roots there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

DAYUM  

kinda brown though? I thought I should be aiming for pearly whites like bob's?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 11, 2014)

that's the kelp probably... It stains roots to a brown color


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

i wondered if it'd be organics but didn't think they worked in hydro. clogged the hell out of my lines when i tried.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2014)

Various nutes will leave a brownish tint to the roots. I've been using GH products the better part of the last 3 years. The GH 3 part micro is very dark, now I'm using the flora nova which is a DARK brown sludge in the bottle. When its all mixed up my reservoirs are a very dark brown color, and my roots typicallly have some staining but seem to be healthy otherwise.


----------



## Repete (Jun 11, 2014)

The more complicated the hydro system the more need for sterile solution.


----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Various nutes will leave a brownish tint to the roots. I've been using GH products the better part of the last 3 years. The GH 3 part micro is very dark, now I'm using the flora nova which is a DARK brown sludge in the bottle. When its all mixed up my reservoirs are a very dark brown color, and my roots typicallly have some staining but seem to be healthy otherwise.


Agreed, You ever use Floralicous Plus? That shit will turn the brightest whitest roots, into brown blackish roots


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

yktind said:


> Agreed, You ever use Floralicous Plus? That shit will turn the brightest whitest roots, into brown blackish roots



Good stuff that floralicious plus though.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

This was after it dried for a week. He didn't have any fresh pics. 

He uses FloraNovaBloom and a CMH the whole way through the grow and gets a pound plant.

Here is his book:


----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This was after it dried for a week. He didn't have any fresh pics.
> 
> He uses FloraNovaBloom and a CMH the whole way through the grow and gets a pound plant.
> 
> Here is his book:


That guy gets some nice Colas!!! I think I have one of those HydroFarms Laying around too.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 11, 2014)

Mo, how are the plants doing? I miss your awesome pics!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2014)

Scottyballs is the shit. I learned most of my waterfarming skills from him. Getting a lb a plant is most def strain dependent. Pineapple Express will get you there. Bubba Kush will not. I yielded 2 lbs one plant with scotttyballs method Jack Herer, although a lot of it was popcorn and hash material. If you do Scottyballs method be prepared to be there for your plant EVERDay to feed 2 gallons everday back into the the small rez, cuz it will eat like a motherfuker. Its best to add an extra recirculating rez so you don't have to do that.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 11, 2014)

@Mohican I just noticed those la. con clones. I shimmed off all the bushy lower growth. Then I noticed what I trimmed off is very frosty


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

The la con he has is very nice. smokes really smooth.  good job mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jun 11, 2014)

la con in my veg tent stinks lol


----------



## hyroot (Jun 11, 2014)

foreverflyhi said:


> la con in my veg tent stinks lol


has yours grew any new mature leaves yet? Mine has only produced 2 nodes in the last couple days of single fingered leaves.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jun 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - did you try all of the hashes? Which was best?


ive yet to try them, going to try tonight and hit calculus book


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jun 11, 2014)

hyroot said:


> has yours grew any new mature leaves yet? Mine has only produced 2 nodes in the last couple days of single fingered leaves.


Just started







Believe it or not this is my first plant i ever put the time to reveg. Grew la con a handful of times and never let me down.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 11, 2014)

same here never revegged before

here is my L.A. Con



here is the Cannatonic as well. This one finally started growing a few days ago.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah well my reveg looks worse than yours'! This cherry pie just started growing up, with those fucked up leaves so I topped it. This is an amazing cut though so she's worth my effort!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

its coming around. It was reverting back to veg when I gave it to you along with the thrips... rolls eyes. Looking good for what she went through.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2014)

The thrips were just a bonus man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

they are gone now. I will be sanitizing before next flower session for sure. Got a busy summer planned to get through first though. woot!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2014)

here are some great swim trunks I found for you MOE! knuck knuck knuck.
a great way for you to cool off by the pool!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 11, 2014)

^^^^ dude reallly. No one wants to see any man in those...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

I will be gone for a few weeks - might drop in from time to time. I just trimmed all of the buds off of the Scott's OG reveg clones after feeding them fish (doh). Dense and sticky! I am going to dry this stuff all in the sun and try some dry sift methods. Need to get a screen!

DAT - I love cannabis pron but not this kind you silly girl!

Loving the reveg pron! The JOG is spitting out a bunch of big single smooth leaves still. Doesn't even look like cannabis!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a really nice looking cock isn't it?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

Franks and beans!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

didn't need to see a banana hammock this early


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't need to see a banana hammock this early


Don't search "bong" on Amazon then  You'll get worse then a banana hammock you get full on cock n ballz. 

I got my bubble bags on there, got my scopes on there, so when it came time to find a new bong I figured I'd do a search. Fish net banana hammock.... fully loaded... it's been weeks I can't shake it. I still feel violated.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2014)

I still have trouble eating Kielbasa! Thankfully they do not have balls hanging from them!
Somebody on the HI Growers thread posted a link that said Boloney Curtains. I thought it was going to be Boloney Curtains - not a vagina gif.
My number in football was 69 and I would get shit and I didn't know why. Asked my step dad and he said oral sex. I still didn't get it - I thought oral sex meant that you talked about it!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jaki...pry will hit flower beginning of next week. She just got acquired to her new home and is loving life, bushy lil mama


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 12, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3177825
> 
> Jaki...pry will hit flower beginning of next week. She just got acquired to her new home and is loving life, bushy lil mama


She's a beauty! What's her parentage?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2014)

@DonPetro - Local Strain (Paki Punch) x TGA Jilly Bean

Paki Punch = SFV OG Kush f3 (Cali Connections [Afghan #1 x OG Kush]) crossed with the rare Old School Kush (SoCal Seeds Co[Afghan #1 x Old School Hindu])

@beuffer420 - She looks amazing! How does she smell?


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Don't search "bong" on Amazon then  You'll get worse then a banana hammock you get full on cock n ballz.
> 
> I got my bubble bags on there, got my scopes on there, so when it came time to find a new bong I figured I'd do a search. Fish net banana hammock.... fully loaded... it's been weeks I can't shake it. I still feel violated.


Google Blue Waffle... You'll will never be able to unsee it. EVER!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2014)

awe, im going to miss you Mo Mo! have lots of fun were ever your going. I really liked the Frank and Beans video, it was really really funny.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 12, 2014)

Straight up orange peels @Mohican. I'm super stoked to get her flipped and see how bold that comes through. Internode space is crazy nice she really stacks well, took good to the super soil...she's just ready to rock!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2014)

@beuffer420 - She looks very happy where she is! Great job!

@Dr.Amber Trichome - It is a funny scene from a great movie. It isn't as funny when it happens - zippers suck, 501 jeans rock!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2014)

How ya doing mo? thought you were on a couple week break?  Wishin you well buddy.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2014)

Hell starts this weekend. I am pretty busy now but popping in to check a few things 
Right back at ya!
What are the dosages on the caramels again? I am going to need them - they are for sleep and pain aren't they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

tolerance break?!? or am i missing something? stay strong man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hell starts this weekend. I am pretty busy now but popping in to check a few things
> Right back at ya!
> What are the dosages on the caramels again? I am going to need them - they are for sleep and pain aren't they?



I take two. But you know my tolerance is high. Try 1/3 of one and go from there. Yes. Theey will relax you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

If they are similar to the caramels Someguy made me, I was eating one, and then a second one a few hours later once I was feeling the first. Did me good for most of the day while dealing with my mom stressing me out.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 13, 2014)

Subbed..... 
=]


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

The ones I gave him are from the same batch I gave you TC. I'm out of that batch but have butter cooking right now. Doing a double extraction this time so one will be a dose for me.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

@Don Gin and Ton - Family coming to visit. They are all from Oregon and 420-friendly so it isn't an issue. I will just be partying for the next two weeks. I may pop on here and there. My drummer will be here! Gotta get the studio back in shape! 

The cloner is full and everything looks happy. I chopped the Kessil clones yesterday and hung them in the tent to dry old-school full plant method. Looks like a tobacco barn in there with all those plants hanging in the middle. I will try and remember to get some pics. They are Jesus OG, Blue Dream, LA Con, Scott's OG. The cherry and blueberry smell is making Mrs Mo swoon 

The blue dream had this unusual reveg tip growing out of the top cola so I snipped it and put it in the cloner. Can't wait to see if it grows!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

have fun Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks! I am going to need a vacation after my vacation!

I am ready to tell all of these window fuks to take a walk and I will just rent a shaper and make some killer white oak windows myself.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

contractors can be a hassle. I am getting ready for vacation... and I will need a vacation after vacation too. Going up north to see the wifes side of the family. Always fun with her mom and brothers... "rolls eyes".


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

How far north?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How far north?



FAAAAR North.. LOL N Idaho


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice! Take some pictures!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i dont take vacation till this time next month and i am going south


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i hope to pick up a cut of blue moonshine and kosher tangi if i get lucky. did pick up a cut of lerry og, exstrema, and uber kush two weeks ago


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess I need a job before I can take a vacation huh......hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

no job hell you should take a fishing trip down my way


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

lol trips cost money though, and I don't have much of that either . 

Yeah I'm still on disability for the next few months from my motorcycle accident. I need to get a physical therapist, and get back into rehab now that the Dr. finally cleared me to do it. Then get figure out what I'm gonna do for work. I'd really like to find something I can enjoy a little more then the work I did before.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i dont see much of that money stuff my self.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I guess I need a job before I can take a vacation huh......hope you guys have fun!



Thanks TC. Havent had a vacation in years and I have a job... so not sure thats a factor always...lol It comes down to the choices we make and what the priorities are. Mine have all changed since wife and kids.  Not in a bad way... 


Find work you like doing and its less like a job. Doesnt mean its always super great but it makes it less of pia at least...


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't seem to find anyone that will pay me to smoke weed and watch porn tho.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I can't seem to find anyone that will pay me to smoke weed and watch porn tho.



Porn and weed critic??


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

@Dr.D81 - How much farther south can you go?

@supchaka - If you got paid to do that it would become work and you would hate it.

@SomeGuy - Good one!

Got my CBD testers from Subcool:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jun 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - How much farther south can you go?
> 
> @supchaka - If you got paid to do that it would become work and you would hate it.
> 
> ...


nice.. How did you get those?


----------



## tobinates559 (Jun 14, 2014)

querkle x sour tsunami is going to be a winner for sure! im a little jealous cant wait to see those in action


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I got lucky, only had to run fingers between them & the few I need came out fine..View attachment 3175906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175913 Iv got no room for the other 8......3 power kush & 5 Dinachem.....to da trash....


I would have put them in my outdoor garden. Nice clonin BB

GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I am going to need a vacation after my vacation!
> 
> I am ready to tell all of these window fuks to take a walk and I will just rent a shaper and make some killer white oak windows myself.


Are you getting new windows. I have crank windows and I was looking at some new ones. I may have to come see yours when they are done. GT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

Mo you've worked with Bhodi's gear right? I'm looking at giving his satsuma a go, can't find much about it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

if it taste like a Louisiana satsuma get that shit don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

damn straight Doc!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2014)

waitin' on root pr0n


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2014)

Workin on it!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jaki .... Heading to her new home later today. Can't wait for a few weeks of flower to see how she develops!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2014)

That is such a beautiful plant! A trippy structure. Can't wait to see where the bud sites are located


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea she really stacks nice! The one I didn't top looks like an outdoor grown plant...just one huge veggin cola along the main stalk. Both smell of orange skunk very heavy. The untopped is hitting the green house shortly.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mo, from RD what have you run by them besides the scotts og and how did you like the scotts og? Thats one of the strains im looking at grabbing along with the 501 because ive been looking for an original skywalker og cut but have not been able to find one since leaving cali. looking good over there


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Mo, from RD what have you run by them besides the scotts og and how did you like the scotts og? Thats one of the strains im looking at grabbing along with the 501 because ive been looking for an original skywalker og cut but have not been able to find one since leaving cali. looking good over there



i smoked his scotts og. it was strong !!! and tastey. the scotts pheno of his cross scotts x jesus is a pain in the ass to grow. nute hog and can't hold itself up. the original scotts I can't speak too.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2014)

Got some Longs Peak Blue seeds I need to run. I love the Scott's and TGA Jesus OGs


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - How much farther south can you go?
> 
> @supchaka - If you got paid to do that it would become work and you would hate it.
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely amazed at pennywise, so super excited to see those in action mo! I'm not much for daytime smoking really but the pennywise I have is a miracle, allowing me to be able to smoke through the day. It's super calming to me, produces no anxiety, and I just operate well on it. Once this one I have in flower is finished I'm taking half of it to collect the heads. It makes all my joints feel lubed again too...I played tons of baseball in my day and my shoulder feels great after a doob of pennywise. 

Not that I won't smoke in the day but if it's something high in thc it's usually just a couple puffs to keep me calm. At night when all my garden stuff is done and my mom is sat down for the day though, I make up for all the missed smoking in the day


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2014)

I am glad to hear that! So many people are saying they are bummed out by the pennywise CBD levels being so low. The new TGA testers are big CBD producers and should be even better!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've heard that as well...all I can say is, I tore the tendon in my right side of my back 4 yrs ago. The pain it caused is indescribable. Granted I've done prolo therapy and am almost back to normal, but the muscle spasms I encountered over the years, the doctor compares to that of child labor. The first nug of pennywise I smoked was like the tin man finally getting some oil lol. It's a perfect mixture of getting the pains and aches away without leaving me in a thc ball of anxiety. 

The patients were the real kicker though, being completely honest here I thought I was I going to have a hard time getting my patients to like it...it's just a different twist to cannabis as far as the "buzz" it produces...well they literally went through 4 8 oz plants in a couple weeks. It was all anyone asked for. I feel the cbd enriched cannabis is going to be a game changer in our industry as more patients experience it's medical properties. I'm no stranger to synthetic drugs for pain, I'm not gonna say cbd is like taking a pain killer, but it's ability to kill pain and leave you feeling "clean" is priceless IMO. It will allow many people a choice as to physically addictive pain killers or cbds that allow you to keep control in your life and not near as much harm to the body. I made a choice years ago to control my own life instead of a prescription bottle, and cannabis has helped me immensely through that battle! Much respect for this plant!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you use any special growing techniques for Pennywise? What kind of soil did you use? Which nutes?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just used supersoil...top dress around week 3-4 and I use aphrodities extraction from nectar of the gods for sugars, occasional og tea and if needed I'll hit with Gaia mania from nectar as well. Since I have so much left over I'm using the h1 and f2 from advanced but usually use a product called fulpower. I also like to hit them right when flowering is induced with bud ignitor(I really think this product works well) the plants that don't feed heavy usually last through flower with the top dress and sugars, humates.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2014)

Sweet! You are a master grower B!

My Jesus OG reveg is starting to explode! I need to get some pictures! 

I am currently going through some weird feelings. I think I am on the edge of an anxiety attack. When I told my wife my symptoms she said it sounded like menopause!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 30, 2014)

Got a lot on the plate eh mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2014)

No - everything is over for the most part and I am just spent. I can't seem to get interested in anything - bleh


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> No - everything is over for the most part and I am just spent. I can't seem to get interested in anything - bleh


vacation!!!!


----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> No - everything is over for the most part and I am just spent. I can't seem to get interested in anything - bleh


Nothing a little frenchy hash won't cure.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2014)

I need to make some more!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 1, 2014)

me too. apparently I didn't have the jar / bottle hot enough. I could barely hold it. still not hot enough. Way back in the day when I first made bubble. I used to take hash and put it into a thick bag. then plac e bag in boiling water for a few min then press hash while in the bag with an 1800's tortilla press. then throw it in the freezer for 5 min. We didn't have any tutorials or anyone to show us how to make hash way back then. Kind of on the same idea as frenchy press. his method is better.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

I have had great results with an iron set on the low/silk setting.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally took some pictures. I tried to get some good macros of the Mutant Quantum Kush Shemale. They all came out blurry.

Here are the pics that came out OK

Old Gold! Sun dried goodness:




Nursery:











Revegging clones:

JOG3 - third time!




LACon, JOG, SOG, and some males:




Love Child and LA Con Reveg:





Plushberry Male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

man that JOG3 looks like one of those transplanted/grafted trees. good work man!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah I thought the JOG was a new little fruit tree or something at first. From the angle the leaves don't even really look like cannabis at first glance. Looking great as usual MO.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is the Shemale I am trying to figure out. She/he was gifted to me by a grower testing some of my seeds. I did give him some Mulanje crosses. This is sticky as a TGA strain but smells like Mulanje:







I pulled a green seed out of a calyx!

Weird shit man!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 6, 2014)

im back. stuff looks like its doing good man. how you been?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 6, 2014)

One of the jakis soaking up some evening sun in the green house...I vegged indoors for a little bit and threw her outside. Crazy to see how it changes it's growth once in the sun, compared to its growth indoors. The one I have indoors is in week 1 of flower doing her transition thing. I'll take pics later tonite of her.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh yea hope everyone had a great 4th, here's a little bit of what I got into... Red bud pro nationals in Buchannan Michigan.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 6, 2014)

whats up mo i feel u on the panic attacks bro they suck i get them from to much stress


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Oh yea hope everyone had a great 4th, here's a little bit of what I got into... Red bud pro nationals in Buchannan Michigan.
> View attachment 3196710


LOL! that's scary, is that U on the ground passed out.lol hahah looked like fun.
damn that pennywise sounds awesome. where do I get some?
HI MO! gardens looking real nice. I hope your feeling better. x Amber


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2014)

Feeling better every day! Had some digestive issues that seem to be the root of my malaise. Ate some healthy food and feel much better.

93 degree days are making it hard to want to go work in the garden. A few droopy plants today so I had to venture out and water.

Crossroad approaching at work. Need to decide whether it is worth staying.

Maybe I should retire and become a full time healer


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 7, 2014)

@Dr.Amber Trichome it's not me on the ground lol (6-7yrs ago yes it was me lol)...that guy pry is still feeling shitty! He got like 5 beers poured on him too lol.

@Mohican my morning routine is a handful of vitamins that I don't get with my diet. I eat a greens and protein shake too. The greens shake has 30 servings per Shake of all the greens and veggies you can imagine. I can usually tell if I've been eating badly because I start to feel like shit and my back hurts ten times worse than if I was to eat healthy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2014)

Great to hear ur feeling better MO! thank goodness it was a simple fix. WOW, sounds like we are at the same crossroads professionally. I resigned from my job 2 months ago and do not regret it at ALL! Good luck with your transition , what ever you decide to do , yu will be great at it! you have a wonderful personality, your very very caring and you get along great with people! You are a wonderful healer with all the skills u need to make it to the TOP!!!
I will never ever forget how you helped me through the most difficult surgery's of my life. NEVER! u wlll always have a place in my heart for that Mo. I am forever grateful for you being there for me when I had no one to talk to. I love you Mo! peace DAT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2014)

I am speechless DAT!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2014)

@wheels619 - I was just asking about you! Glad to see you are back. How are you doing? How are the greenhouse girls doing?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 7, 2014)

no greenhouse anymore. lol. its still there but i chose not to use it since ive moved away from the beach. plus after the move it got dirty and stuff being rolled up on the ground for a while. ill probably use it late in the season when i put the second batch of girls outside in sept. im going to take 20 cuts and veg them for 3 weeks in 5 gallon smart pots. but for now i chose to leave the girls out in the sun. also ive been spraying them more often for bugs and stuff. preventative measures.

how have you been Mo? anything new?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes - they eliminated my job today! Anybody know somebody looking for an editor? I am currently working on Frenchy's hash making class handbook


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2014)

Retired now? 



Mohican said:


> Yes - they eliminated my job today! Anybody know somebody looking for an editor? I am currently working on Frenchy's hash making class handbook


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

Too early to retire. We need 10 more years and we will be set.
I had your caramels when company was visiting. They are amazing


----------



## hyroot (Jul 9, 2014)

time to become a full time breeder / grower huh


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

I can make more money as an editor!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

but does it make you as happy?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, I like to edit docs. Been doing it a long time. Growing is way more work!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

good cos working and it not making you happy sucks balls! Me i'd love to grow full time. but my day job is pretty rewarding in the long run


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

If you scroll to the bottom of this page really quick it almost looks like Beuffer is standing infront of a giant pot tree


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I can make more money as an editor!



thats because you give everything away and grow relatively small plants for outdoor. Grow some 12 footers and that will cover you for a year.. My outdoors are even smaller though. Less space and nosy H.O.A.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I can make more money as an editor!


Then you're doing it wrong, mang.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - Any pics of the JOG?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Garden Update

Now that I am unemployed I am getting back in the growing groove!

Jesus OG #3 Reveg:








Old Gold ready for some Frenchy dry sift 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

hmmmmm hash pictorial ? are you processing it?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

If Frenchy has time to spend doing this on his visit then we might get a video


----------



## hyroot (Jul 11, 2014)

mo you going to chalice? Or the cup still enough?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

I might attend the chalice. I am checking with them to see if my wife can enter for free as my caretaker.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm just going tomorrow. Cost twice what the cup costs to get in. I'll have plenty of variety of smoke too.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

SoCal Sunset!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> SoCal Sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

I knew it would be good when Mrs Mo said it was all pink outside!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 13, 2014)

AHH chem trails!! lol 
Looks purty mo
Would love a puff of that dry sift your gonna make 
Good luck with the future endeavors homie, hope you enjoy the free time.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

Spent the afternoon with Frenchy, TC, OD...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Spent the afternoon with Frenchy, TC, OD...


Sounds like a fun afternoon


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sure that was a blast! I'd love to be a sponge in that room to soak up all the cannabis knowledge.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

It was! 
My outdoor girls are acting very weird this season. I asked OD about his crop and he said that the growers up in Oregon are seeing the same issues. The sunlight seems to be messed up this season. Flowering too early and reveging now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2014)

maybe keep on eye on this job site...good luck!
http://www.thcjobs.com/jobs/strain-reviewer-2/


----------



## hyroot (Jul 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was!
> My outdoor girls are acting very weird this season. I asked OD about his crop and he said that the growers up in Oregon are seeing the same issues. The sunlight seems to be messed up this season. Flowering too early and reveging now.


I told od I'm having that issue with 9lb. Mine started flowering almost a month ago. He said he didn't make that strain. That's on jinx. Lol. He told me the same thing too. He also said he has had tests showing higher results with outdoor vs indoor. His outdoor has far more contaminants. From wind, dust, dirt, etc .. Then he explained how he crossed each of his recent strains after I asked about jack straw.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine started flowering then stopped to reveg as well. I chalk it up to starting too soon with clones. Luckily the outdoor doesn't mean much to me or I might be trippin! I am trying to cross 5 strains outside so I kinda do care tho!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

All of my males flowered way too early and were too small! Got some plushberry and MK ultra pollen at least.

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2014)

no problz Mo baby, I will be lookin out for u now that I know what ur into.
take care and enjoy your free time while you still have it.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was!
> My outdoor girls are acting very weird this season. I asked OD about his crop and he said that the growers up in Oregon are seeing the same issues. The sunlight seems to be messed up this season. Flowering too early and reveging now.


mine are having issues also. they flowered then revegged and now im starting to think they are flowering again. shit is messing up all over the place. wonder what the deal is this year compared to others.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2014)

Something to do with the blood moon and planetary alignment last month maybe? I don't really follow all that stuff, but I know it recently happened. I heard something about mercury being in retrograde during the full moon. Just a thought however abstract.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jaki starting to bush out in the Michigan sun. She smells of oranges so much it reminds me of that citrus potpourri you see around Christmas time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3205205
> Jaki starting to bush out in the Michigan sun. She smells of oranges so much it reminds me of that citrus potpourri you see around Christmas time.


 Is that an indoor raised bed? If so, that is awesome.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Is that an indoor raised bed? If so, that is awesome.


No, it's outside. it's just how I do my little hoop house...I just noticed all you Cali outdoor guys giving the plants tons of space to do their thing in, so I tried to replicate in my little greenhouse on a smaller scale to that. Smaller sized plants with more than enough space for roots to roam. Seems to work pretty good but really I'm a complete noob to outdoor growing situation, so I'm just playing it by ear really. One year I didn't like the individual pots because of heat in the greenhouse so it's much easier to keep the dirt cool in a larger area. Although if I had the space I would love to try the beds indoor.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

@beuffer420 Oh. Still pretty cool for a little greenhouse haha. even if you put out 2 clones right now, one in the ground and one in a pot, the one in the ground will most likely out perform the one in the pot because the roots will stay cooler. The thing that sucks about pots is the sun bakes the roots from the side and top. in the ground/raised bed you can just mulch and the heat will have little effect, if any, on the plants performance.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @beuffer420 Oh. Still pretty cool for a little greenhouse haha. even if you put out 2 clones right now, one in the ground and one in a pot, the one in the ground will most likely out perform the one in the pot because the roots will stay cooler. The thing that sucks about pots is the sun bakes the roots from the side and top. in the ground/raised bed you can just mulch and the heat will have little effect, if any, on the plants performance.


Thanks for the knowledge FresnoFarmer! I did notice that the year I did pots, always hot when I stuck a finger in the dirt with the containers, beds it's nice and cool down there where it's most needed. One thing I noticed about the outdoor is the plants stay healthier way easier than indoors. It's just the training thing I need to get down. Y'all be growing bush trees lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> No, it's outside. it's just how I do my little hoop house...I just noticed all you Cali outdoor guys giving the plants tons of space to do their thing in, so I tried to replicate in my little greenhouse on a smaller scale to that. Smaller sized plants with more than enough space for roots to roam. Seems to work pretty good but really I'm a complete noob to outdoor growing situation, so I'm just playing it by ear really. One year I didn't like the individual pots because of heat in the greenhouse so it's much easier to keep the dirt cool in a larger area. Although if I had the space I would love to try the beds indoor.


Whats the size of your little greenhouse? Looks great.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

@beuffer420 Yeah, indoors it is much more difficult because you really have to mess with the grow room to get the environment just right....or at least decent to have healthy plants. Outdoors you just go with the flow and adjust accordingly. Can't control environment much, aside from a state of the art gh. Outdoors the plants can give 2 fucks about temps in the upper 90's. indoors it is a disaster if you have constant temps in the upper 90's. I think it has alot to do with airflow. I know in my greenhouse the plants do just fine as long as I keep an oscillating fan on. I have it blowing at the top/above the plants to push all the hot air built up at the top out of the gh. Training outdoors is kinda hectic when growing large plants haha. I like the mainlining idea. Train early on and then let it go the rest of the season. seems sensible


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @beuffer420 Yeah, indoors it is much more difficult because you really have to mess with the grow room to get the environment just right....or at least decent to have healthy plants. Outdoors you just go with the flow and adjust accordingly. Can't control environment much, aside from a state of the art gh. Outdoors the plants can give 2 fucks about temps in the upper 90's. indoors it is a disaster if you have constant temps in the upper 90's. I think it has alot to do with airflow. I know in my greenhouse the plants do just fine as long as I keep an oscillating fan on. I have it blowing at the top/above the plants to push all the hot air built up at the top out of the gh. Training outdoors is kinda hectic when growing large plants haha. I like the mainlining idea. Train early on and then let it go the rest of the season. seems sensible


That's exactly what I do, I have a huge fan that I angle toward the top of the house to circulate the hot air out. If I put it just right it gets hot air off the top and blows it out the door. I think I like the best about the hoop houses is when the night falls my little roof protects from all the dew ect of the night. Guess it gives me a sense of well being knowing that's not chilling on my plant all nite long. That could just be from always doing indoor though. The mainline looks legit outdoors for sure, I follow budologist420 on Instagram. He b gettin down with the mainlining! 

@DonPetro it's like 12x10x8 I believe I'll shoot a pic in sec.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's pic of whole house...it's just baby but still fun to play with I did a mix of fox farm some bag of pre amended organic soil baccto came out with (Freebee from work) and then mixed in some non amended baccto to cool it back down. The hydro store I'm employed at, we constantly put holes in bags so I take those at a real low price. Otherwise it would be a little costly literally just to play. Worked pretty good tho, hit with some microbes, some humic acid and sugars, been nothing but water ever since. I'll mix the other side that's still not planted later in the season. Wait and see what the helicopter do first lol. It'll be a late bloomer section


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> That's exactly what I do, I have a huge fan that I angle toward the top of the house to circulate the hot air out. If I put it just right it gets hot air off the top and blows it out the door. I think I like the best about the hoop houses is when the night falls my little roof protects from all the dew ect of the night. Guess it gives me a sense of well being knowing that's not chilling on my plant all nite long. That could just be from always doing indoor though. The mainline looks legit outdoors for sure, I follow budologist420 on Instagram. He b gettin down with the mainlining!
> 
> @DonPetro it's like 12x10x8 I believe I'll shoot a pic in sec.


 Bigger than mine. MIne is a 10x10x8. I like it because it folds up. I can take it down and put it up real easy. It's just a converted pop-up canopy.

I like having the protection from strong wind, rain, bugs, and bird poop lol. Don't want to be smoking crappy buds.
Yeah. I haven't seen budologist420 around lately. He has grown some monsters through mainlining. He inspired me to try it. Maybe next year though. I don't have the veg time this year.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Here's pic of whole house...it's just baby but still fun to play with I did a mix of fox farm some bag of pre amended organic soil baccto came out with (Freebee from work) and then mixed in some non amended baccto to cool it back down. The hydro store I'm employed at, we constantly put holes in bags so I take those at a real low price. Otherwise it would be a little costly literally just to play. Worked pretty good tho, hit with some microbes, some humic acid and sugars, been nothing but water ever since. I'll mix the other side that's still not planted later in the season. Wait and see what the helicopter do first lol. It'll be a late bloomer sectionView attachment 3205321


Thats pretty sweet man. I need one of those.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer - Budologist420 is on FB most of the time now.

@beuffer420 - The Jaki looks so good! I can't wait to see what she does


----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3205205
> Jaki starting to bush out in the Michigan sun. She smells of oranges so much it reminds me of that citrus potpourri you see around Christmas time.


I like the planter box. Any more pics? Of the sides and stuff. How deep are they? Plant looks super healthy and happy!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> I like the planter box. Any more pics? Of the sides and stuff. How deep are they? Plant looks super healthy and happy!


I'll shoot pics and post them tomorrow, the beds 3-4 ft wide and run the length of the house. It's 12inches deep I believe. I lined the bottom with that root cloth stuff you buy at lowes, layer of some river rocks for drainage and covered the rocks with more cloth. Figured it would help with drainage. Only thing I'll do different when I make new beds is make them a tad bit deeper. When it's the end of the season I can literally peel all the dirt out from the root structure like pulling carpet up. Makes cleanup easy but makes me think I could use more root space.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2014)

I have read that canna plants like wide beds over deep beds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

I would go 18 inches deep. I dont think any more than that is really necessary if the bed is wide enough


----------



## hyroot (Jul 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would go 18 inches deep. I dont think any more than that is really necessary if the bed is wide enough


she sounds very dirty and experienced.


----------



## yktind (Jul 18, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I'll shoot pics and post them tomorrow, the beds 3-4 ft wide and run the length of the house. It's 12inches deep I believe. I lined the bottom with that root cloth stuff you buy at lowes, layer of some river rocks for drainage and covered the rocks with more cloth. Figured it would help with drainage. Only thing I'll do different when I make new beds is make them a tad bit deeper. When it's the end of the season I can literally peel all the dirt out from the root structure like pulling carpet up. Makes cleanup easy but makes me think I could use more root space.



Cool. I'll be keeping this in mind when I build out new planters. I built a fairly cheap one for my veggies 2x6's and some screws, stacked on top of each other, next time I'll add river rock to the bottom.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jaki indoors week 2, seems to be setting up for some nice colas transition to flower was excellent, switched over very nicely and is coming right along. It'll be a nice treat come September. Just the way she grows when topped makes me think this would be a good candidate for some mainlining next go around.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

Those main stems are so beefy! Jozikins posted some pics of his giant Paki colas. It is a big producer!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

Garden Update - Non Medical

Here are some pics from the garden. Picked some more peaches. They taste like summer 
The Ginger is finally growing strong. Strawberries have some funky colored leaves.










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

My daughter just came back from a trip to Greece and she brought me some goodies 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2014)

*Garden Update
*
Finally! 
I know!

Got side-tracked yesterday. Anniversary!

Here are the pics:

*Love Child Clone:*







*Quantum Kush clone from Hyroot:*




*LACon FMILY *

In the ground:




Revegged clones




*Bubbler Clones in pots (they were getting decimated by mites)*




MOJOS OG clone Hyroot (Mo's Scott's OG x Jesus OG)




North Garden







JOG 3 C3 Reveg




JOG 3 C2 Reveg

Lower




Top





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 21, 2014)

every thing looks good. 

my dire wolf and and plushberry reveg plants both died. i guess I cut off too much of the root ball or 110 degree sunlight was too much..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> every thing looks good.
> 
> my dire wolf and and plushberry reveg plants both died. i guess I cut off too much of the root ball or 110 degree sunlight was too much..


I did the same thing to my tomatos last year


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> every thing looks good.
> 
> my dire wolf and and plushberry reveg plants both died. i guess I cut off too much of the root ball or 110 degree sunlight was too much..


Idk how you cali boys do it. We had our first day of the year of 90 degree weather and I am dieing right now lol. Think canada will be in my retirement plans...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks!
MOJOS is greening up nicely. It is a strong plant  I am thinking of bringing it inside under the LEDs to veg and then flower. The Love Child male is inside now and should provide some nice pictures and some pollen.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2014)

I put some LoveChild pollen on the LACon flowers this morning


----------



## yktind (Jul 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I put some LoveChild pollen on the LACon flowers this morning


Awwww Hope they have lots of kids!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 24, 2014)

Glad your back in the groove MO! Hope your well buddy. Mine survived 3weeks of vacation without me, so thinking a few will get to go outdoors. Are your outdoor flowering yet? take care!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2014)

Outdoor is all confused. The MOJOS and Quantum are looking very happy though!

I collected some pollen from the LoveChild male today (Mulanje x AOS):











Gave dry sift my first try. Found some seeds:




Resin:





The dry sift material is very sticky and the resin smells like freshly cut Douglas Fir 2x4s!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2014)

MOJOS is really starting to take off!

Before:




Today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Outdoor is all confused. The MOJOS and Quantum are looking very happy though!
> 
> I collected some pollen from the LoveChild male today (Mulanje x AOS):
> 
> ...


What size sieve did you use and where did you get it? Thanks GT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2014)

I started with a 120 bag and I got hardly anything. I Switched to my 220 bag and it is working much better. My HVY bags might have a different mesh for 220 than others. It seems to be finer than other 220 bags I have used.

I have collected 3 more piles of pollen from the LoveChild male. The pile this morning was huge!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Collected my last pile of pollen from the Love Child male. Took him outside and beat the girls with him. Male flowers everywhere!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Collected my last pile of pollen from the Love Child male. Took him outside and beat the girls with him. Male flowers everywhere!


You gotta video stuff like that Mo  That's something I want to see


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Your imagination is much more interesting than the reality of some old fat guy hitting plants with another plant.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

*Garden Update: Medicinal*


Here are some new pictures from the garden.




























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

More pics

Shemale:




LACon FMILY in the ground:




JOG3 Stump Reveg:




Quantum Kush from Hyroot:




Scott's OG soil clones:




North Garden:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You gotta video stuff like that Mo  That's something I want to see


HA! I was thinking the same thing 
Mo bitchslapping his plants with pollen


----------



## MD914 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> More pics
> 
> Shemale:
> 
> ...


 Holy crap batman! Look at that Reveg!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

I feel so bad just thrashing the male and unceremoniously tossing them in the trash.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks!  Oh, I forgot to post pictures of the other JOG reveg!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2014)

thread jack. pics so you can see im not slackin like everyone thought. lol. girls in the back yard. also my recent purchases for the next run.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2014)

mo the reveg this year has hit my outdoor stuff hard. how is your stuff been doing? is it pulling thru?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2014)

also i had a female plant go all the way full blown male on me. at least you got a shemale and not a dude. blew my mind to come outside and see its balls hanging out everywhere. would have been a great doner if it was a true male. felt bad ripping it to pieces.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Jack away!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jaki week 3 flower smells of jillybean with secondary smells of floral inscence. Setting up some big tops.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicely done @wheels619 ! This weird reveg season has f-ed up all of my canna plants. I took them outside to start vegging and they all started to flower and then stopped and now they are tiny and full of flowers again. Not sure if I should take cuttings and try to veg them indoors or what...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow @beuffer420 - the structure and bud colors are very beautiful! You are a master grower for sure! I wish I was there to see this girl in person.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

JOG3 reveg bonsai tree:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> JOG3 reveg bonsai tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! 

So is cannaabis a annual or perennial ? 
Lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 2, 2014)

Weren't you having a hash making session recently? Did I miss it or did you not post much about it? Or you did and spaced it.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nicely done @wheels619 ! @Mohican This weird reveg season has f-ed up all of my canna plants. I took them outside to start vegging and they all started to flower and then stopped and now they are tiny and full of flowers again. Not sure if I should take cuttings and try to veg them indoors or what...


yeah i dropped the big p3 plants in the ground mid april and they started flowering and then revegged then flowered. its close enough that they should just flower out now. hopefully. this in the ground outdoor isnt going to yield anything becuz of the crappy sun cant figure shit out. the big plant is 6 ft wide now and about 4 ft deep. but ill probably only get about 8 oz off it.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I feel so bad just thrashing the male and unceremoniously tossing them in the trash.


I've done that to a few males over the years...I don't think they ever really get over it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2014)

@supchaka - I am in the middle of a dry sift session. 

Somebody moved my cheese so I have been spending most of my time looking for it!

Let's see if anybody gets this obscure reference.

@MD914 - you scare me sometimes! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @supchaka - I am in the middle of a dry sift session.
> 
> Somebody moved my cheese so I have been spending most of my time looking for it!
> 
> ...


I've been told that before...must be the eyeball


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I feel so bad just thrashing the male and unceremoniously tossing them in the trash.


next time make a small raft. Place the dead plants on the raft. Put the raft in your pool. Shoot a flaming arrow at the raft and watch it go up in flames. Now that's as ceremonial as it can get. Lol


----------



## foreverflyhi (Aug 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> next time make a small raft. Place the dead plants on the raft. Put the raft in your pool. Shoot a flaming arrow at the raft and watch it go up in flames. Now that's as ceremonial as it can get. Lol


You watch too much tv


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2014)

Who moved my cheese?!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lmao at the ceremonial torching of the male hahaha! @hyroot 

Here's a shot of jaki just starting to flower under the Michigan sun...well the sun hadn't hit yet for this pic lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

@beuffer420 - GOD that is a beautiful plant! The Paki colas can get huge so I can't wait to see what the Jaki does!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

I have never had trouble burning the plants - hehe   

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

Gave the babies a good watering this morning. They are in a location where they get sunshine until about 1 PM and then they are in the shade. They seem to be loving the respite from the 90 degree solar flare sunshine.

They actually got some rain yesterday. It was like a sauna outside and the garden was very happy!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 4, 2014)

I put 1 each outside yesterday.

engineers dream

deep psychosis

dog


Working on getting my shit together so I can build some LED lights to flower with indoors and we will be on the way!. woot


Hope you been well man!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

@SomeGuy - Thanks - job searching - BLEH - can't seem to get interested in growing. The MOJOS is starting to inspire me though.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

Just spent three hours on LinkedIn. So much fun - finger gun to my temple.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

I am thinking about writing a book about my Malawi monsters I grew in the backyard. Title it something like "Outdoor Landrace Sativa - A Cautionary Tale"


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

I shouldn't drink so much Coca-Cola. I am suffering from verbal spew!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I shouldn't drink so much Coca-Cola. I am suffering from verbal spew!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @SomeGuy - Thanks - job searching - BLEH - can't seem to get interested in growing. The MOJOS is starting to inspire me though.



Sorry you lost the job MO. Is Ms. MO ok with her's? I thought you did the the same thing? You having to look outside the home? It can be tough to get into the groove when other shit is going on in your life that is stressful. I told Jig it seems harder to grow well when you have more life stress. When you feel good growing is fun and easy... Like all things in life its just really perspective right? I am wishing you well buddy! Looks like I am gonna send some stuff to flower indoor soon too. I like full jars.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2014)

It's all good. Great severance package. I just need to get my web page current and drum up some new clients. My mind just is having trouble making growing a priority right now. I am watering and feeding them, just not doing any extra work.

Did you already go through the jars I dropped off?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 5, 2014)

I have some Malawi. Mumbasa x something and some pineapple left. We ingest\vape a lot of weed man. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2014)

How much Malawi oil do you have left?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.

Has anybody watered with carbonated water?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's all good. Great severance package. I just need to get my web page current and drum up some new clients. My mind just is having trouble making growing a priority right now. I am watering and feeding them, just not doing any extra work.
> 
> Did you already go through the jars I dropped off?





Mohican said:


> Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.
> 
> Has anybody watered with carbonated water?
> 
> ...


Pure spray green mo...them bugs won't stand a chance.

As far as the club soda I'm pretty sure it holds some macro nutrients in there ...carbon, oxygen, hydrogen, phosphorous, potassium, sulfur, and sodium, with that said tho I'm not for sure the plant would like co2 in/around its root zone a lot. Also seems like it could disturb the soil life. I did read tho for plants that are sick the carbonated water can strengthen cell walls if collapsed. I think a test is in order now.

Just throwing it out there, little story... but one Christmas I kept a Poinsettia alive for over a month with only coca-cola as water it got super super happy and then one morning I came out and it was dead and keeled over lol.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 6, 2014)

I have had great success with Mighty Wash! It is kinda spendy but it did the trick for me!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.
> 
> Has anybody watered with carbonated water?
> 
> ...



I have been using seven on my veggers only. It is super effective. seems to keep them away and as long as its not used in flower its all good.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

I have Sevin powder and liquid. I may just go that route since they are just clones. It will kill any life in the soil if I get the soil drenched too. Which I may just do to obliterate any biological baddies before they are welcomed into my grow theater 

So have you tried the Malawi coconut oil?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have Sevin powder and liquid. I may just go that route since they are just clones. It will kill any life in the soil if I get the soil drenched too. Which I may just do to obliterate any biological baddies before they are welcomed into my grow theater
> 
> So have you tried the Malawi coconut oil?



Oh yea.. long gone. I infused it a bit more since it wasnt quite as strong as I needed for the caps. It was very nice! I made some rub for some people too and got good feedback. I dont let anything go to waste man. I use it all.... every last piece of shake etc.. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Aug 6, 2014)

pur spray green is best. Its hard to find and expensive. Very concentrated though. 1 quart will last a couple years. I can't find it out here. But green coast hydro should have it. That's not far away from you Mo. Last time I was there all their prices had gone up. That was a while ago. Its omri listed too. Not sure of it is really organic. Its in a bottle...


----------



## foreverflyhi (Aug 6, 2014)

If they are "strong" clones, i would blast them with a strong water jet, should knock any bug off, let it dry then hit it with a garlic spray, followed by a cillantro spray, with aloe of course!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

I beat them up good last time with strong soapy neem water and I ended up with huge caterpillars eating my clones. I need something that will nuke all eggs, microscopic mites, no-see-ums...

I want to be able to let them go a while inside and get really big!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I want to be able to let them go a while inside and get really big!


Sounds exciting!! I love long veg...I'm the most impatient person I know...how does THAT work?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2014)

I second the Sevin route, or is it 3rd? I make a gallon of it and stick the whole plant in it.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2014)

apparently pure spray green had to pulled from shelves everywhere because its petrolium based. fans and soap spray keeps away everything. then you can do ipm's with garlic, nettle, rosemary. i had little success. lots of air flow (wind) and soap worked best. I use dr. bronners lavender and dawn. switch back and forth.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

Mo bro i am back. i will read up on this thread.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2014)

DC! Welcome back 
@hyroot - I am good once everything is going. I just need to keep the outdoor organisms from getting a start in my indoor palace 
@supchaka - I am going to give it a try. I tried it outdoors and it worked great except it killed the worms in the soil. My worms are gold outside so I need to look into beneficial nematodes and other good bugs.
@MD914 - When you get old like me, time flies by. I always seem to let everything go too long!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2014)

I have been taking pictures all week but this job hunting is taking up all of my time. I will try to post a few today. I am also working on the screen house today.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

MO it is a full time job getting a job. I am SO glad its done for me for a while. I spent years and years that way so the reprieve from looking for jobs is welcomed. Sometimes change is a catalyst for better things to happen in your life though! Enjoy working in the garden.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2014)

@DCobeen where the hell ya been buddy? Wondered where you went!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> MO it is a full time job getting a job. I am SO glad its done for me for a while. I spent years and years that way so the reprieve from looking for jobs is welcomed. Sometimes change is a catalyst for better things to happen in your life though! Enjoy working in the garden.


Been hanging with riddle bro on his site. learning tons.I missed you all here and had to come back. i have to remember here we cant trade/give so i dont get into trouble. I am gonna be growing in a 7.5x9' x8'tall and the closet so its gonna be crazy bro. I will be using 2 400 cmh's and a super hps 600. I got so many strains now not even funny in seed form. i will get ghost clones week of the 18th. then i should have 35 plants going. then i will run 1o auto's while i veg the photo's bro.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I beat them up good last time with strong soapy neem water and I ended up with huge caterpillars eating my clones. * I need something that will nuke all eggs, microscopic mites, no-see-ums...*
> 
> I want to be able to let them go a while inside and get really big!


Avid. Kontos. Forbid. Etc...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - Have you used Sevin? 

How did the Jesus OG turn out? My clones are really producing that cherry smell Sub talks about. The Quantum Kush has a peppermint accent like some of the Jilly Bean.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

*Garden Update*

Here are a few quick pics from the garden. The weather has softened a bit. We have dropped out of the 90s and there is a nice ocean breeze.

Clone Cart:






North Garden:




Shemale - looking very SHE now!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2014)

Man the day I can just rock plants in my backyard everywhere like that mo will truly be a good day! Looking great as always!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 10, 2014)

yes looking great and i also use sevin to kill any bugs. you can use it 1 time a week.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Mithrandir420 - Have you used Sevin?
> 
> How did the Jesus OG turn out? My clones are really producing that cherry smell Sub talks about. The Quantum Kush has a peppermint accent like some of the Jilly Bean.


I stopped growing before the JOG got flowered. I sold the entire operation to a friend who lost the JOG. Not lost as in dead, lost as in lost. She (my friend) took clones and mis labled some, including the JOG. It's still alive in her mom room, but she has no idea which one it is.  (Silly girl. She's a great grower, but a bit spacey) 

So, I have no idea how she turned out.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that. You are an amazing gardener! Do you still imbibe?

It will be easy to identify the JOG. The resin is like super glue and the smell is like diesel and cherry. The vigor is off the charts also.

Is everything OK?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sorry to hear about that. You are an amazing gardener! Do you still imbibe?
> 
> It will be easy to identify the JOG. The resin is like super glue and the smell is like diesel and cherry. The vigor is off the charts also.
> 
> Is everything OK?


I got tired of thousand dollar electric bills. Could never find a good place to offload my overage without getting ripped off. Basically it ended up being not worth it. I still partake. I will smoke till the day I die.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2014)

My buddies [email protected] here's jillange clone showing some serious root growth. I'll have to get some more pics of her in flower think it's week one for her.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

Those roots are crazy! Love the DIY cloner!

Both TGA gear and the Malberry gear (Malawi, Mulanje) are super vigorous and easy to clone. Can't wait to see the pics!

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 10, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3226100
> My buddies [email protected] here's jillange clone showing some serious root growth. I'll have to get some more pics of her in flower think it's week one for her.


is that dwc or aero? looks good either way. Been considering making a small cloner to utilize space better. Depends on how coco goes.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 11, 2014)

hyroot said:


> is that dwc or aero? looks good either way. Been considering making a small cloner to utilize space better. Depends on how coco goes.


It's an aero cloner. Hyroot I ran coco for a couple years, actually half my garden is supercoco and the other half is supersoil. Only thing I'll say about coco is make sure you keep the medium moist at all times...the ones I have in 10 gal pots get a gallon of water a night, if not a little more. This super coco is nice to use tho, it's charge far outlasts supersoil but at the cost of no nights where you won't have to water the plant. Supersoil I can at least water every other day when good root system is formed.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

I have been using buckets to soak my plants. I put the potted plant in the bucket, which is a little bigger than the flower pot. Then I water until the level in the bucket reaches the level in the soil. I let it sit for a minute so I don't drown all the worms and go to the next plant. It works great for Promix, which tends to get hydrophobic when it dries out. I like to let my plants get to the point of wilting before I water at least once in the season. It seems to make them stronger like HST-ing does. They are weeds after all - pretty hard to kill


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

@Mithrandir420 - Where did the Blue Dream cut come from? It is the most amazing smelling canna plant I have ever grown! 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

How is your outdoor doing mo? The three I put out a week ago seem to be going through a flower stretch. I am hoping they are not just vegging...LOL I really cant handle monster plants with my folks coming around here and there.. LOL!

Mithrandir,... You dont HAVE to grow that big man. you can do a small personal size grow and not pay 1000$ power bills man.  I would hate to quite growing.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice i lve following you MO. I will have to steo up my game bro. Its gonna be hard having such a first good yield affect with 6 plants. but i am sure i can beet it, this time 40 plants bro. 1800 watts and its on now, yes i got the bug. well i got high and now i must continue.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 11, 2014)

If I could up my yields I might do a small grow. While my quality was through the roof, I could never get the big yields.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

Signing off!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 12, 2014)

for bigger yield longer veg time is needed.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> for bigger yield longer veg time is needed.


Thanks man.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Mithrandir420 - Where did the Blue Dream cut come from? It is the most amazing smelling canna plant I have ever grown!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


It came from The Shire. Samwise gave me the cut in exchange for some rope.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 12, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Thanks man.


 it takes research to find your style. You can mainline to get 8 tops and just the tops flower making 1/2 ounce buds each top or bigger. Play bro experiment but have fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2014)

your a real inspiration MO! I want to be just like you. 
So I started an outdoor garden. 
. I love your positive enthsutiastic spirit and strong work ethic.lol..moe knuck knuck Knuck.. Good luck with Job Search. have an absolutely Brilliant weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your a real inspirmoation MO! I want to be just like you.
> So I started an outdoor garden.
> . I love your positive enthsutiastic spirit and strong work ethic.lol..moe knuck knuck Knuck.. Good luck with Job Search. have an absolutely Brilliant weekend!!!!!!!!!!View attachment 3230003


those ladies look great well done my man. At that point i cut them down in half and up pot them. let them grow fatter fuller. But i do like the bushes. they give me in my opinion better overall smoke. I think making them hit flower too soon slows there rate down a bit. When we used to gorilla it we would jike every 2 weeks or so on a diff path/direction and tend to them we always chopped them in half a few times only cause height issues. we would yield 3 lbs to 5 lbs a plant. but they were fire. I didnt do that to my C99 last round and wish i would have. its like this i am growing a Carolina reaper pepper plant and its now showing fruit, perfect but that happened cause I plucked every leaf from it 10 days ago.In that time it grew bigger leaves and the stems doubled in thickness. now i use Miracle grow outdoors with a sweet soil mix. what i am saying is if you leave your plants alone they do okay. if you mess with them they go into hyper mode and once you start it you can keep it going. just be prepared to feed them. shit i am baked and i thin i just rambled sorry . ill read later i am to high


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Dc you ol rambling man you lol. Happens to the best of us...


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Little Jaki action this morning for y'all week five just cruising right along. Had a slight ph flux but got er back to operational standards


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3230202
> Little Jaki action this morning for y'all week five just cruising right along. Had a slight ph flux but got er back to operational standards


week 5 wow she is gonna need a cage to hold her buds up. she looks great. you are a great grower. I keep scolling up and looking at her.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks @DCobeen my new thing for super soil or super coco is roots organic top feed bags and I use photosynthesis plus and microbe life. I was having trouble using nectar when the plants needed food, so I tried the uprising bloom and foundation from roots organics and it's just what I was looking for! Keep that green plant until I feel other wise. Usually last top feed happens in week 6 but strains like timewreck last top feed in week 8. The photo plus and microbe life co inside perfectly with the top feed. It took me about a year to get this organic stuff somewhat understood, but getting confident in my actions now. Always nice when you stop having to guess. Main thing was understanding I'm not using synthetics anymore that took a minute to break that habit.
or trial and error and just understand all the sudden. Glorious friggin day if u ask me lol. 

Of course credit to mo, he's the one who made this cola beauty...I just grow it the best I can


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Girls are looking strong! Love the leaf structure on those. Working on building a new website for my company today. Adobe Muse is the trick!

@DCobeen - I love buzzed ramblings. It is where all great thoughts are born 

@beuffer420 - The Jaki is spectacular! I wish I could give her a hug and a pinch  So jealous!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)

*Mini Garden Update*

Here are a couple of pics from the 101 degree garden. Drinking an ice cold Coke in a bottle now 

Shemale frost:





TGA Quantum Kush frost:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2014)

I soooo wish I could try that quantum! That's one of my new favs from tga...that stuff is fire ass smoke IMO. Need to pop through mine and see if I can find something.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Aug 17, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Thanks @DCobeen my new thing for super soil or super coco is roots organic top feed bags and I use photosynthesis plus and microbe life. I was having trouble using nectar when the plants needed food, so I tried the uprising bloom and foundation from roots organics and it's just what I was looking for! Keep that green plant until I feel other wise. Usually last top feed happens in week 6 but strains like timewreck last top feed in week 8. The photo plus and microbe life co inside perfectly with the top feed. It took me about a year to get this organic stuff somewhat understood, but getting confident in my actions now. Always nice when you stop having to guess. Main thing was understanding I'm not using synthetics anymore that took a minute to break that habit.
> or trial and error and just understand all the sudden. Glorious friggin day if u ask me lol.
> 
> Of course credit to mo, he's the one who made this cola beauty...I just grow it the best I can



I'm living this exact same weird and happy transition.
I decided to go fully organic for my actual session, I can see how the ladies appreciate the move.
Though their needs are not always fully satisfied, overall after one month of flowering time when they need P and K

So I add some organic feeding only, guano tea and/or potassium based manure.
I hope to get to the point where I can do an efficient supersoil.

Living in Europe, some stuff are harder to get.
Then I'm reading a lot and like I own a personal garden behind the house, I do compost and use it with success.

I'm on my way for veganics I guess.

Sure that I'm far away to keep the green foliage till I decide it's time to fade.

so what you said get me this little confidence to go on and keep it on the good way, thank you.
Always good to have a bit of synchronicity.

cheers


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 17, 2014)

yes organic takes time to master. the quality is worth it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2014)

This Hidden Creature said:


> I'm living this exact same weird and happy transition.
> I decided to go fully organic for my actual session, I can see how the ladies appreciate the move.
> Though their needs are not always fully satisfied, overall after one month of flowering time when they need P and K
> 
> ...


I have a co worker who rocks vegamatrix...says he's loving it better than nectar of the gods line. 

The organics was tricky no doubt...I'm not the type to quit tho, once I started to use this organic meathod I didn't do too hot. It was fuel to the fire tho to learn it correctly. 

There's still tons I need to learn but now that I'm getting the results I desired, furthering my education will be more fun than like wtf am I not understanding.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Aug 17, 2014)

yes sure, it is all about understanding.

I've tried several brands of so called organic/mineral, but the results were with no appeal.

Ok the buds were big, but the flowering session was awfull, many overfeeding or underfeeding with plants open to moistures and weakness.

Here with organic no overfeeding, happy plants and if they need something, it is simplier to indentify.

I can't wait to harvest the Querkle in two weeks,
I got 4 Querkle clones which are growing and waiting for the next session.
My mix 1/3 compost and 2/3 used soil give them all they need.
I 've also see that spraying rain water on the leaves give them some goodness.
I don't know what it is but they are always happy the day after the spraying on the foliage.

Best to you all happy growers


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 17, 2014)

vn Querkle is supposed to be some great smoke. One day i will grow some.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 17, 2014)

@beuffer can't go wrong with rols and cootz recipe. I kinda want to try Vega matrix in a dwc kit (1 plant). Vegamatrix is not organic. It has 5% chemicals. Dragon fly earth medicine is 100% organic but I don't know if it will work with hydro. With soil I just stick with cootz recipe. I stray away and always come back to that recipe. It never fails

cootz - peatmoss , pumice, vermicompost, crab meal, neem meal, kelp meal, bentonite rock dust, glacial rock dust, basalt rock dust, oyster shell flour. The last couple batches I've been using coco for aeration instead of pumice or perlite.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

Today's Update

Clone Cart:




Quantum Kush:




Plush Berry Male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

Missed one!

Jesus OG Reveg Bush:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2014)

smashing it MO! sweet!!!!!!!!!!! lol good luck with your new company. I wish u much success and prosperity. is it mj business?
here is a special friend of mine saying HIGH MO!!!suckin on some superlemonhaze YUM!
deep fried super lemon haze slug for desert. oh yeyeyeyeyeyeHHHHaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Yikes! Put some copper tape around the rim of your pot. Slugs and snails won't cross copper. You can get it at any nursery and some Home Depots.

Pictures always reveal more than you expect. I spy some boy flowers in that picture 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

I just pollinated the LA Con girls with the MK Ultra pollen! The lowers are already plump with the Love Child seeds.

I am also getting the cloner fired up and taking some cuttings. I really want to keep the LA Con, Blue Dream, and Jesus OG. I will try and save the Scott's OG but I am not sure it is savable!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 18, 2014)

looks great Mo. Can't wait to see some new crosses and everything else. Awesome reveg too. I still have 2 l.a. Cons in veg. So if worst comes to worst. I still am able to take cuttings. I kept all other strains too. And popped more seeds of 9lb. And marrionberry. More seeds to pop soon. Fudo mayo x 9lb., localmotion (blue city diesel x time wreck). Plus I have xxx og and cannatonic from flyhi. The mojos got much better reviews than I expected from every one. The people that want og and kush only really liked it. I was surprised.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you get any MK Ultra pollen? I really want to find a good cross and I didn't get much pollen.

The MOJOS is starting to get an amazing bouquet! The Plushberry male has a really dark cork smell. He is about to go off!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you get any MK Ultra pollen? I really want to find a good cross and I didn't get much pollen.
> 
> The MOJOS is starting to get an amazing bouquet! The Plushberry male has a really dark cork smell. He is about to go off!



I never got any mk ultra period. I'm supposed to get a cut from some guy soon.. its a female.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 18, 2014)

Last week i chopped a couple of mk ultra clones and putting into jars today to start the cure. I started 1 fem. bean and chopped her 3 months ago, and put 2 clones into flower.

I am glad i got a couple more clones in veg. because i didn't rate it very high when i sampled it. It has been almost 3 months curing and i am very happy with the outcome.

So i will put these 2 clones into flower and grab about 6 more clones for 1 final round of the year.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 18, 2014)

Mo my man looking great bro. i can see what plants you take care off lmao the one that is not mj against the fence hehe. Did i here right bro you got a gig going? i hope so bro and wish you the best. what ever happened with the led spinner thing?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

Still searching for a job. It takes forever these days! It doesn't help that I am so picky 

So many plants I don't know which one you mean. The Grapes? I am letting those get crazy so the get a good root system. Once the temp drops I will spend some time out there trimming and training the main vines. The sprinkler system is fairly new and I am still tuning it.

I am getting ready to clone all of these girls and then when they are rooted I will put the veg cabinet back together.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Still searching for a job. It takes forever these days! It doesn't help that I am so picky
> 
> So many plants I don't know which one you mean. The Grapes? I am letting those get crazy so the get a good root system. Once the temp drops I will spend some time out there trimming and training the main vines. The sprinkler system is fairly new and I am still tuning it.
> 
> ...


Sending good Job vibes your way, Mo. What are you looking to do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2014)

eww la la , I cant wait to see that explosion of pollen.
yeah, I know what u mean about finding a job. It took them a month and a half to get me to my first day.. delay after delay.. interview after interview.. email after email.. background check, vaccination shots.. jeez what a beurocratic nightmare... and after all that the job sucks as well.. lmao.. its better to be picky if you can I admire your patience. good luck and keep smiling!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

VP of Marketing or CMO.
I just applied for this job title at Weed Maps! Keep your fingers crossed. I would love to combine both of my talents!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Jillange in my buddies garden. Sorry for the side ways pic I'm on my phone and this shit is not fun lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking stellar!
How does it smell?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 19, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3233023
> View attachment 3233024
> Jillange in my buddies garden. Sorry for the side ways pic I'm on my phone and this shit is not fun lol.



fyi jillangie is a phos hog. Heavy feeder.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

Sativas are trees not Kush bushes. They grow fast, big, and long. Feed them N hard during veg and P hard in flower. Water well in a well draining soil. Keep them hot and lighted 11 hours and cool and dark for 13. They will blow your mind! Even in my rich compost I had to hit the Mulanje once with Mad Farmer MOAB. Only once though. They got so beefy 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks sweet and I'll let him know the heads up you guys just gave she does seem to be trucking along good. This is in supercoco so far so good! I'll get a smell report too mo in the morning


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Still on my damn phone guys lol.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 19, 2014)

mo i hope you get the job bro. good luck.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Aug 19, 2014)

This Sativa advice is veryyyyy welcome, thank you Mo'

I'm always frightened to block the sativa phenos with too much P. will try next time


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, Mo, you're all over the place.  Is your whole garden organic? I did not know that. Very cool. Does using Maxsea and Bonicare Cal/Mag make me NOT organic? First I have to learn what the hell I'm doing, completely, then go organic, if I'm not already.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Last pic...this ones to your job mo jillybean sending some positive vibes your way brutha! (Week 5)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sativas are trees not Kush bushes. They grow fast, big, and long. Feed them N hard during veg and P hard in flower. Water well in a well draining soil. Keep them hot and lighted 11 hours and cool and dark for 13. They will blow your mind! Even in my rich compost I had to hit the Mulanje once with Mad Farmer MOAB. Only once though. They got so beefy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some awesoem sativa flowers mo! How did they smoke/ taste??


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Last pic...this ones to your job mo jillybean sending some positive vibes your way brutha! (Week 5)
> View attachment 3233227


Are Jillybeans buds .. chartreuse? or is it the lights?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Are Jillybeans buds .. chartreuse? or is it the lights?


The lights there's a blue fluorescent t5 fixture shining down on it. Only light I have, it ruins every picture and that's what lights the work side has in there sorry bout that.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> The lights there's a blue fluorescent t5 fixture shining down on it. Only light I have, it ruins every picture and that's what lights the work side has in there sorry bout that.


Don't be sorry....it's a very cool picture.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

The Mulanje smoke is very smooth and it makes your lips numb. Racy buzzy high that can be frightening for the first 20 minutes depending on how much you smoke and your tolerance. Then you can't sit still. At the SoCal BBQ I had some Cherry Pie and the wheels came off the train! I had some Mulanje and it put me back on track 

I miss the old Hawaiian grown Sativas - Mowie Wowie and Kona Gold.

@beuffer420 - The Jillanje is looking so beautiful! The structure is a nice mix of Jilly and Mulanje.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

@S'Manta - I do not have a set method for growing yet. I have been growing since I was 13 and soil is an old friend. I have seen the most amazing results with worm compost (vermicompost). The hard part is making and maintaining the worm bin. For bottled nutes I still like to use AN A and B grow for some applications in early growth, Jungle Juice Micro and CalMag for maintenance, Alaska Fish for heavy feeders, Mad Farmer MOAB for PK boosts, and super soil when I remember to make it six months ahead of time.

In the dirt I use bone and blood as slow release NPK. Last year I started a new compost pile:



I supplemented it with blood to increase the N and support the biology.

It is all a big experiment and I plan on revisiting the hydro world this winter.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's a better look at the structure...I'm told the smells as of now are very spicy def sativa influenced... he said it smells like the cloves you would put in a Christmas turkey right now.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @S'Manta - I do not have a set method for growing yet. I have been growing since I was 13 and soil is an old friend. I have seen the most amazing results with worm compost (vermicompost). The hard part is making and maintaining the worm bin. For bottled nutes I still like to use AN A and B grow for some applications in early growth, Jungle Juice Micro and CalMag for maintenance, Alaska Fish for heavy feeders, Mad Farmer MOAB for PK boosts, and super soil when I remember to make it six months ahead of time.
> 
> In the dirt I use bone and blood as slow release NPK. Last year I started a new compost pile:
> 
> ...


Wow...it was my lucky day when I found RIU. I will be following your organic journey.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Those flowers are going to be huge! Yes - I remember the Mulanje going through a clove/basil phase. I bet inside the aroma is even more concentrated. The stem rub on the Mulanje reminded me strongly of OLD SPICE cologne. Are any of the Jilly orange notes coming through?


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Last pic...this ones to your job mo jillybean sending some positive vibes your way brutha! (Week 5)
> View attachment 3233227


hey bro where did you get that netting at? I want some since i am gonna have a few monster plants. i hope mine look 1/2 as good as yours bro. Great job. i love it.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

Is Malawi a hawiian strain?

Just smoked some and it was very nice difference from kush which is all we get in ont.

I think I sw you grew some Mohican?

Very spicy, earthy smoke.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2014)

Mo i switched i use dyna gro foliage pro. Oh i just got 3 ghost and 1 LA og clone today. yeah i am so happy. now once i get them going i will end with 26 plants. but 4 will head to veg area and be mothers while i see if i can yield 8 plus pounds. the 6 got me close to 2 lbs and i had fire issues and had to move them. so i think i can hit 8 lbs. that means i can make water/ice hash. i cant wait. pm me bro i want to talk to you. no rush when you get time. have you heard on the job interview yet?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

A friend just wrote to me about this strain.

Jarilla de Sinaloa:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

@ErieR33FER - Malawi is an African landrace sativa. You can get them from Malburry.com

Maui wowie is (or was) hawaiian. Kinda sounds the same


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A friend just wrote to me about this strain.
> 
> Jarilla de Sinaloa:
> 
> ...


A sativa? She's pretty.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes! Isn't she! I want her!

I already have more strains than I can ever grow.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful pistils!

I got hundreds of seeds waiting in a dark and cool room.
Crossing from 4 years ago, 3 years ago and the latest from months ago.
First we grow then we breed, I guess


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A sativa? She's pretty.


I know you do. I already dumped 2 out. have a long ways to go bro to even come close to allot who have grown tons of strains. but that is why i love this.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 20, 2014)

so when's the next secret cup BBQ? After outdoor harvest?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I know you do. I already dumped 2 out. have a long ways to go bro to even come close to allot who have grown tons of strains. but that is why i love this.


Huh?


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A friend just wrote to me about this strain.
> 
> Jarilla de Sinaloa:
> 
> ...


Sort of looks like Panama


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Those flowers are going to be huge! Yes - I remember the Mulanje going through a clove/basil phase. I bet inside the aroma is even more concentrated. The stem rub on the Mulanje reminded me strongly of OLD SPICE cologne. Are any of the Jilly orange notes coming through?


I actually asked him that and he said very little right now...who knows what more weeks will bring out tho I def see jilly in the structure tho! She's stacking nicely. I just can't wait to try these creations out mo!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 20, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I actually asked him that and he said very little right now...who knows what more weeks will bring out tho I def see jilly in the structure tho! She's stacking nicely. I just can't wait to try these creations out mo!


they stay small til the last 10-14 days. They go at least 10 weeks. With 13/11 they go 80-85 days. 12/12 about 70 days


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Huh?


i dropped 2 strains from my line.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i dropped 2 strains from my line.


What are you growing?
What strains did you drop?
How long have you been organic and what benefits have you seen?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> they stay small til the last 10-14 days. They go at least 10 weeks. With 13/11 they go 80-85 days. 12/12 about 70 days


Thanks hyroot! I will relay the message and appreciate the heads up how's the coco coming along friend??


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey bro where did you get that netting at? I want some since i am gonna have a few monster plants. i hope mine look 1/2 as good as yours bro. Great job. i love it.


The netting comes from any hydro store @DCobeen...I get tired of the continuous staking that has to take place so I make a little trellis to hold everything up. Really it's strain depending tho if I choose to trellis or not. Mohicans jaki still doesn't have one stake in the pot and it's approaching week 6. Strong lady! Put your heart into your grow and you will get your looking for dc I'm just starting to get my desired results here lately...I found a routine that works well for my plants and am sticking to it. My buddy who is growing the jilange has really helped me understand organics better I credit a lot of my good runs to him. He actually just made a username here so I'm sure you'll see him around.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Thanks hyroot! I will relay the message and appreciate the heads up how's the coco coming along friend??



The all coco plant is growing very slow. That may be the pheno All the others with coco/ soil mix are doing great.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> The netting comes from any hydro store @DCobeen...I get tired of the continuous staking that has to take place so I make a little trellis to hold everything up. Really it's strain depending tho if I choose to trellis or not. Mohicans jaki still doesn't have one stake in the pot and it's approaching week 6. Strong lady! Put your heart into your grow and you will get your looking for dc I'm just starting to get my desired results here lately...I found a routine that works well for my plants and am sticking to it. My buddy who is growing the jilange has really helped me understand organics better I credit a lot of my good runs to him. He actually just made a username here so I'm sure you'll see him around.


this is why i came back. growers like you bro. Your kind words saying keep going ect is huge and means so much so ty bro and i will search for the trelli net so if they get too heavey i can toss it on them. love it and again bro you are a great grower and again i would be so happy to have plants like yours.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

I tried to get the compost out of my tumbler today but it was not cooperating. So I put it in my wheelbarrow and blasted it full of water. Out came liquid gold! I am still collecting it as it keeps dripping. Filled a 5 gallon (19 L) bucket and started bubbling it 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Picked up two beautiful banana trees today! 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is the clone cart from another angle:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking damn good mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Picked up two beautiful banana trees today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy them, the Namwa should give you bananas next summer if you fertilize it well and give it some of that killer compost!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you! I think I have the perfect place for them. Also thinking about putting them in the half wine barrels. Are the barrels big enough?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thank you! I think I have the perfect place for them. Also thinking about putting them in the half wine barrels. Are the barrels big enough?




They should be big enough, just keep in mind that they will start sending out pups as they mature so they will fill up the barrel in a few years. You can always dig up the pups and put them in their own barrel or give them away to friends. 
Here is a pic of one of my clumps, this does not seem to produce really good eating bananas so I did not give you a pup off it, plus it takes over and is taller then my two story home. 

The two I gave you are my best eating bananas
Dwarf Apple gets about 6-7 foot tall
Namwa gets to be about 12'-15' tall.
and both do NOT reproduce like the one in the pic.
keep them in full sun if you want bananas!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks! I am so excited about these babies! They are in the sunniest spots in the yard now. I may move the Namwa over to where the lavender is located in the north garden.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I am so excited about these babies! They are in the sunniest spots in the yard now. I may move the Namwa over to where the lavender is located in the north garden.


That is a good place for it..


----------



## dluck (Aug 22, 2014)

This Hidden Creature said:


> Beautiful pistils!
> 
> I got hundreds of seeds waiting in a dark and cool room.
> Crossing from 4 years ago, 3 years ago and the latest from months ago.
> First we grow then we breed, I guess


I love to cross strains then go on a pheno hunt for that pheno that makes you sit back and say "WOW" !


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What are you growing?
> What strains did you drop?
> How long have you been organic and what benefits have you seen?


 I dropped WW and BB for now. i dont want mellow smoke. I am running C99 mainly and i have ghost/LA OG/ clones that i hope make it they wasnt rooted when i got them. doing a test. This Brothers Grim C99 is so dam great so i have 21 plants right now of her and am doing another 10 clones today. I flip in 2 weeks. I should update some pics later right before lights on if i am not to busy grilling.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow...lol...that sounds like a wonderful grow. Congrats and continued good luck.
You are running 21 plants of the same strain, are they equal in size? Are their traits consistent? 
I'd love to see pics...I'm in my first year growing.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Wow...lol...that sounds like a wonderful grow. Congrats and continued good luck.
> You are running 21 plants of the same strain, are they equal in size? Are their traits consistent?
> I'd love to see pics...I'm in my first year growing.


I will post a pic here but more will be on my thread.





these are my 6 big ones i have cut her down i size 4 times now each time 8-16 inches. today i did my last cut of 10 inches. now these are happier now since they hated the microkote(sucks ass). these are in 3 gal pots and i have some in 2 gal/1gal/1 liter. okay 1 more pic.





the greenest ones never had microKote(sucks ass).


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A friend just wrote to me about this strain.
> 
> Jarilla de Sinaloa:
> 
> ...


that looks like a cherry bomb if it taste like gpc menthal let me know i want to trade you for it..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2014)

It is a local heirloom Sinaloa mountain sativa. 19 hour drive to Sinaloa - carpool anybody?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 24, 2014)

No thanks. You ever hear of Sinaloa Cartel. I don't want to disappear in Mexico.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 24, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I dropped WW and BB for now. i dont want mellow smoke. I am running C99 mainly and i have ghost/LA OG/ clones that i hope make it they wasnt rooted when i got them. doing a test. This Brothers Grim C99 is so dam great so i have 21 plants right now of her and am doing another 10 clones today. I flip in 2 weeks. I should update some pics later right before lights on if i am not to busy grilling.


You actually still have Bros Grim C99? Wow! That was the first strain I ever bought online. (Heavens Stairway back in the Overgrow days) It's a great strain.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 24, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> You actually still have Bros Grim C99? Wow! That was the first strain I ever bought online. (Heavens Stairway back in the Overgrow days) It's a great strain.


yes brother i found a site which isnt around anymore i am so mad they had rare hard to find seeds. So i have a few in the fridge packed in rice. i will always keep a mother of this strain going till i learn to make seeds and test the seeds first. This is the holy grail of c99. never ending high. it start slow and build like a steady creeper. takes 2 hrs for the Plato then you stay there for a couple hrs. you can get as baked as you want with this.
You already know that since you grew it before. PM me bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 24, 2014)

Mo omg i Just got my used new to me harley. https://www.rollitup.org/t/dcs-round-2-multi-strain.840907/ 
Check it out. wow i am so fucking happy bro. time to water my light dryish plants. keep it green all and mo i love your style.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Howdy Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like a jungle in there Dr!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2014)

Greenhouse Jaki...different seed than the indoor. Just starting her journey


----------



## thump easy (Aug 25, 2014)

This tripple platnuim gsc crossed to so cal male.
And the smaller one is yoda alien sky walker og crossed to candy land both seem to be doing good crossed them back f1 I got a lot of genetics I'm just saying if its the menthol strain I'd like to take a crack at it... If you willing still got the death widow...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Thump!
I think I am going to concentrate on the Blue Dream for a while and just get it dialed in. It is my new favorite.
Your girls look super strong!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

@beuffer420 - The Jaki GH looks very stacked! How is the orange smell?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the blue dream too man. It is a great high. Thats why I just cant seem to let it go and move on. LOL! Did you save the scotts.? OMG i really like the scotts let me tell ya. 

Job hunt? going well or not going? wish you well man. OH> I think I have written down the caramel recipe before somewhere. I will try to dig it up and remember to link bob to it. Its really all about how you do the butter. 

Good vibes.

~SG


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

I may keep the Scott's too  and the JOG.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow i seen a vertical light hanging in a jungle and some other great ladies. Mo i love those who follow you as i do since you do have great skills bro. I will ride that bike to visit your ass Mo in honestly around 4-6 years. I want to visit and ride cali so fucking bad. I will and I hope i dont fall in love with cali. Well i cna go anywhere i fix boats bro. I am pretty dam great at it. Dam i am so baked.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2014)

@Mohican orange smells are strong in early flower especially the gh one...the one indoors when I rough few heads smells like a 50 50 mix of the two. Sweet almost orange ish hash plant smell followed by floral grape when you go back. She's rounding third base so smoke report won't be too far away! I'll take some pics of the indoor one later tonite...you'll be proud of the frost factor too, looks like it would be very good for hash. Just has those trichs that look the part, seeing some large heads forming here lately. The buds have really took off just bulking daily (inside) and they are those round mini grenade type flowers. She fills the gaps real well from what you see in early bloom. These two particular phenos both grow into a large round bush after topping but branching off the main stalk is slow when not topped. As far as ease of growth goes, she's very resilient. Handled my hot spell with ease, and food requirements are easily met. My clones got topped twice this time as she really packs on some huge colas, I'd say average to above for yield as of what I see now.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> This tripple platnuim gsc crossed to so cal male.
> And the smaller one is yoda alien sky walker og crossed to candy land both seem to be doing good crossed them back f1 I got a lot of genetics I'm just saying if its the menthol strain I'd like to take a crack at it... If you willing still got the death widow...



How do you deal with the heat in this desert with your outdoor ? Mine are so airy this time of year. The winter and spring harvests produce rock hard donkeys though . I just pulled my 9lb outdoor. All going to hash. I was able to keep a few top buds that were some what dense. My indoor of the same strain is pretty dense. I attribute the airyness to the gnarly heat we have. 100+ degrees in the day and 90 at night. You noticed how humid its been lately too. Its never humid out here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hyroot 9lb to hash is going to be a nice block
Thump those are some killer parents in you plants bet it is some fire


----------



## hyroot (Aug 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hyroot 9lb to hash is going to be a nice block
> Thump those are some killer parents in you plants bet it is some fire



It's the frostiest strain ever. Almost every leaf is covered in trichomes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Took clones tonight of my girls


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey me too! Pics coming next.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

I modified the cloner inserts by slicing a wedge out of a spare insert and adding a wedge to each insert:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2014)

Took some cuttings off of the Blue Dream, Scott's OG and Jesus OG. Dipped them in Sevin, cleaned up the stems, dipped the stems in the cloning gel, put them in the inserts and turned on the lights and fan. Pulled a seed off f the Scott's. I have the lights set to stay on. I will do this for a couple of days to get them in the vegging mood and then set them to 18/6.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yo guys have me wanting to smoke that blue dream yall have. Looking good all around mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks - but these are some ugly clones. Hope they make it!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Thump!
> I think I am going to concentrate on the Blue Dream for a while and just get it dialed in. It is my new favorite.
> Your girls look super strong!


See... I told you!  

Be good to her, Mo. That BD is super special. Tips: She can generally handle a lot of abuse. If you pick her too late she begins to lose aroma, and the high gets a burnout.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wait till you try the Abusive OG cut I have.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmmmmm. Abusive. . Didn't u shut down?

I really liked his Scotts. Was a knockout for me.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 26, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Mmmmmm. Abusive. . Didn't u shut down?
> 
> I really liked his Scotts. Was a knockout for me.


I still have access to everything. I still call them mine.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 26, 2014)

Figured I'd hijack your thread instead of posting in my own! My mk ultra doing well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Some basil i cut today mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jaki almost to home base one more week and start checking trichs


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^^ I wish I got some of those seeds. That looks great


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> How do you deal with the heat in this desert with your outdoor ? Mine are so airy this time of year. The winter and spring harvests produce rock hard donkeys though . I just pulled my 9lb outdoor. All going to hash. I was able to keep a few top buds that were some what dense. My indoor of the same strain is pretty dense. I attribute the airyness to the gnarly heat we have. 100+ degrees in the day and 90 at night. You noticed how humid its been lately too. Its never humid out here.


I do it very easy I only grow them for seeds lolls those things are full of seeds . Lolz the bud is trash to me... I only use tap water n some nutes all I use them for is to mate the plants these guys r full of dust I live in the windiest cities in the desert if I smoked them I choke on the dust pill that's trapped on the buds Lolz!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Make water hash Thump! It cleans off all of the dirt and gives you some killer smoke 

@supchaka - that MK Ultra looks just like the LA Confidential 

@hyroot - I have a few more seeds.

@beuffer420 - Jaki is packing it on like the Paki. Orange Paki sounds like a dream!

@Dr.D81 - how do you grow basil like that? Teach me!

@Mithrandir420 - It is good to know the shire is still preserving the magic 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2014)

@Mohican save me some seeds. I'll bring you some rooted clones if you like. I just built dwc cloner. Almost. I still have to pick up the neoprin inserts. Eventually I will convert the cloner to aero. When I have extra loot for a high end pump. The cheap pumps never last longer than q couple months. If even that long. I grabbed a couple two gallon totes from target for a dollar each. Already have a bunch of air pumps and air stones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to build a cloner also hyroot. This is how i get it done now


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to build a cloner also hyroot. This is how i get it done nowView attachment 3239642


I just tried the tray again but with coco. Too shallow. I prefer party cups with Ziploc bags. The cloner seems like less work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yea i have to do a bunch so i have found a way. They are in coco rooting cubes in a big clear tote. I have some in party cups half full with glass on them


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2014)

Both the mk and chemdog got crazy leafy when they re vegged. Funny though the mk hasn't lost a single leaf and I think the chemdog has just about shed every damn leaf it had pre-reveg. I pluck about 50 dead leaves a day off that fucker but it's still looking good n bushy!


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to build a cloner also hyroot. This is how i get it done nowView attachment 3239642


Subcool himself use such boxes, seeing him doing cloning easily like this, I've tried and use transparent box as a bed for my babies, like yours.

I like it very much, first days you cover the box with its top and a few days later you open it a lil bit, I usually open the box after one week and put a piece of wood to give some air.
very efficient so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have had good results the couple times i have used it


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^ I wish I got some of those seeds. That looks great



agreed man. great looking


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@supchaka - the quantum kush is dropping a ton of leaves also but the LA Con is just a big leaf bush! How are you liking the Sea Green? I just mixed up a bottle of some with aspirin. Spraying the clones with it. Trying to get the tops in growth mode.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@BobBitchen - here is a link to a good canna caramel recipe:

*http://goodandbaked.com/recipes/cannabis-caramels-recipe/*


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

You reminded me!!!


MJVB wins! Cannamel! Here's more pics! Dosage appears to be just 1 piece app. 1/2" x 1/4" x 1

1/2" Recipe is an adaptation of PharmaPharmer's largebatch:

2c sugar

1c brown sugar

1c dark corn syrup

3⁄4 1c WELLWASHED cannabutter. If you skip the washing, they taste like shit flambe.

1 can sweetened condensed milk

1 teaspoon almond extract (not necessary)

1 teaspoon vanilla

1 teaspoon course salt *(dont forget the salt!)*

**The above recipe can be cooked up to about 280 and will produce a more hardcrack caramel

candy! This would hold at room temp for two weeks but is best kept in the freezer. More

transportable than the soft caramel and less messy.**

Butter a cookie pan with sides, preferably a nonstick one. Flat cookie sheets do NOT work!!!!!

Ideally you will work in an enamelledcast iron saucepan.

Melt butter in a large, HEAVY pan with the corn syrup and sugar. Bring to boil over LOW heat

stirring const, and boil for 4 minutes.

Remove from heat, stir in milk, return to VERY LOW heat, and bring to 245'F while stirring

constantly.

REmove from heat, whisk in flavorings.

Pour into pan.

Allow to cool undisturbed until fully set.

Cut into whatever size and shape you like, and immediately wrap each piece in waxed paper.

Preferably, you should always make candy on cool DRY days. Wear LONG SLEEVES. This stuff

will cause severe burns as it bubbles and pops during the final heating.



_This stuf is really sticky. Wax paper is the only way I know to wrap them. I freeze them and then_

_use them either as candy or in my morning cof ee. 1-2 is plenty if you make strong butter. _


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Below is how I do my butter.

-put a lb of butter with water and herb, trim, whatever... and let it cook for a few to 7 days on low adding water here and there. I use between 1/4lb -1/2lb and they are strong.-Strain and squeeze out the mix into a tall pitcher using a potato ricer. It will maximize the amount you can get out of the material. (As a side note I save the material in the freezer and add it to the next batch. Made some really strong stuff from old, used material recently.)

-place the pitcher in the fridge to separate and solidify. There will be butter on the top and nasty ass water below. -pull the butter off the top when solid and throw out the water. Place the butter in a pot on the stove with new water and let it heat to just almost boiling. 

-pour mix back into the pitcher and it goes back to the fridge. Do this over and over until the water is no longer coming out dirty. -Your butter is now ready for candy making and will not burn when cooking the caramels.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks SG! The new LED rails are exciting! Can't wait to see them flower.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks MO and SG for the recipe. I see you guys talking about the cannamels all the time and i wanted to try them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> Thanks MO and SG for the recipe. I see you guys talking about the cannamels all the time and i wanted to try them.



It is super important to clean the butter when making candy. The crap left in the butter will burn your candy if you dont. Just FYI. 

IF done correctly and with enough material these can be very potent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks SG! The new LED rails are exciting! Can't wait to see them flower.



Me either. I am building a 3rd bar. Parts on the way. super excited to throw the switch in a couple weeks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

What leds did you use?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What leds did you use?



I ordered 4 more vero 18 but at 2700k. so similar to the bars I built.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2014)

TNX,
Mo & SG
As soon as it cools down a bit, I'll give the caramels a go


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@BobBitchen - How is the LA Con doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2014)

doin' great so far, also took a couple of cuts before I flipped


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @supchaka - the quantum kush is dropping a ton of leaves also but the LA Con is just a big leaf bush! How are you liking the Sea Green? I just mixed up a bottle of some with aspirin. Spraying the clones with it. Trying to get the tops in growth mode.


You know, I don't think I really noticed anything with it. At least not anything that would have caught my attention and made me go oh that stuffs good!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@supchaka - The way everybody was talking about it I expected miracles. All I got was a res full of bubbles. We will see what it does with these clones.

@BobBitchen - sweet! Are the cuts growing well? Any pictures?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

I am in love! I want to fill my spinner with these lights:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Or I could just hang COBs on heatsinks


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2014)

mo n sg. My aloe plants have grown a bunch of new pups. So if you guys are in need or want any aloe plants let me know. I have 2 types / strains / species of aloe. What ever the proper term is.


----------



## cannakis (Aug 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> mo n sg. My aloe plants have grown a bunch of new pups. So if you guys are in need or want any aloe plants let me know. I have 2 types / strains / species of aloe. What ever the proper term is.


i do i do!!!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2014)

This Hidden Creature said:


> Subcool himself use such boxes, seeing him doing cloning easily like this, I've tried and use transparent box as a bed for my babies, like yours.
> 
> I like it very much, first days you cover the box with its top and a few days later you open it a lil bit, I usually open the box after one week and put a piece of wood to give some air.
> very efficient so far



I did that back in the day. I don't like spending money on rapid rooters. Half the time the plants seem to be loose in the soil after a long veg time with rapid rooters too. Hence the cloner now. For the past few years Ive been rooting clones directly in soil in party cups. The last 2 times have been in coco. The tray / dome was a half failure. The party cups 100% success


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Clones after some foliar with Sea Green and aspirin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Clones a la cart:












The male is not a Plushberry but a Jilly Bean.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Big girls:

JOG #3 Reveg Tree:




LA Con in the ground:




Quantum Kush:




Scott's OG #1 North: 




JOG #3 Reveg Bush: 




Shemale: 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @supchaka - The way everybody was talking about it I expected miracles. All I got was a res full of bubbles. We will see what it does with these clones.
> 
> @BobBitchen - sweet! Are the cuts growing well? Any pictures?


Hey Mo,
here are a few of the LaCon's...
it is a leafy bitch.....

LaCon
 
LaCon
 

LaCon Clones & Fireballs in cloner
 

tnx again bro...


bob


----------



## SpicySativa (Aug 28, 2014)

Lookin' good, Mo! Keep it up!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Your stuff is looking good mo.

Sorry for the thread jack but felt the need to show off and I still haven't created a thread. Its probably time i think.       Lol.

Random pics of the outdoors.


Stupid tablet. Trying to get used to my new gadgets but it isn't working.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow that came out screwedup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good looking outdoor plants wheels!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks. Can't figure out thistablet. Everything comes outmessedup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2014)

wow, everyone is killin it in this thread .... that male is insane MO!
@wheels619 yheah most def need to start explaining yourself.lol.jeeezzz you are SO ontop of your game dude, outstanding skillz sweet sick fat buddage! RESPECT!.. so fat already. .when Is harvest? 
@Mohican if you would be so kind, my friend, as to
recap what I should do to make sure all bugs are killed off my OUtdoor SLH before putting in the tent with the other indoors for Bloom. i see no insect damage, but i dont want to take a chance as some might be microscopically at work..you know man....I remember ya'll was discussing it a minute ago. DId you ever move yours indoors?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

I use peppers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

I dipped the cuttings in Sevin liquid.

See the tub in this shot:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

@wheels619 - Your garden is a monster! What strains you growin?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

@BobBitchen - Your LA Con is looking way better than mine ever did! Great job!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea that la con of his is stacking all the way down the steam


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes he is! @BobBitchen - how are you getting the LA Con to stretch so well? Mine is just a solid ball of leaves!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, everyone is killin it in this thread .... that male is insane MO!
> @wheels619 yheah most def need to start explaining yourself.lol.jeeezzz you are SO ontop of your game dude, outstanding skillz sweet sick fat buddage! RESPECT!.. so fat already. .when Is harvest?
> @Mohican if you would be so kind, my friend, as to
> recap what I should do to make sure all bugs are killed off my OUtdoor SLH before putting in the tent with the other indoors for Bloom. i see no insect damage, but i dont want to take a chance as some might be microscopically at work..you know man....I remember ya'll was discussing it a minute ago. DId you ever move yours indoors?


It's in about 2 weeks or so. Haven't even started flushing them yet.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @wheels619 - Your garden is a monster! What strains you growin?





Mohican said:


> @wheels619 - Your garden is a monster! What strains you growin?


a few pineapple express a jack herer and a psychokiller.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Noyce! What do they smell like?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2014)

Like rotten pineapples. Supersweet.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2014)

I actually chopped my mk today. I'm sure it could have put on some more weight but I scoped the trics and they were good for me. Weights not a concern and the shit was so crammed together I was starting to fear the rot. It's too hot to clean it up yet. But I will later and show some cola pics.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Is it stinky and sticky?


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 28, 2014)

There's some good lookin' ganja growing in this thread!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is it stinky and sticky?


Funny you mention that, because what really prompted me to check the trics was that I went out the sliding door and could smell it from about 30 feet away. My neighbors are too close for me to want to risk them trying to cause problems.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

*Cabinet clones update:*

Clamped up Kessil with gooseneck:




Clone Cab




JOG #3 Clone Generation 5:




Blue Dream and Scott's



AC set at 77:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is 2 of my dwc cloners. under a t5 I have 2 more to put together. I used a bowie knife to make the holes. I'm not going to buy a hole saw to use only once. I don't have to take anymore clones yet.
The totes were a $1 each at Target and the neoprene inserts were 39 cents each at the hydro shop. Already had the pump and stones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2014)

Picked up some new small air pumps for the cloner.




Trying this one first:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice DIY cloners Hy! I used a box cutter to cut out the hole on my first hydro tote. Looked great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice mo i have a tera wisper for a 20 gal i think


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 29, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Here is 2 of my dwc cloners. under a t5 I have 2 more to put together. I used a bowie knife to make the holes. I'm not going to buy a hole saw to use only once. I don't have to take anymore clones yet.
> The totes were a $1 each at Target and the neoprene inserts were 39 cents each at the hydro shop. Already had the pump and stones.
> View attachment 3241079


I actually had the same set up years ago before I needed the extra space. Wasn't big enough once I expanded.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2014)

I use to use topfin for bubblers but they are OK for beginners...
But if you want some real bubbling action the ultimate , which has 4 air adjustable outlets valves on one unit, is this one .. Well worth the small investment. THE DUAL DIAphraGm will ROck YOUR Sox OFF!
http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/parts/air_water_pumps/dual_diaphragm/


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2014)

I didn't get very far last night. Wasn't feeling it. This gives a little better idea how much was crammed into that little plant. And so much leaf! There's a million single blade from the reveg too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

6 day roots on the pw


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice hall from that girl


----------



## hyroot (Aug 29, 2014)

wheels619 said:


> I actually had the same set up years ago before I needed the extra space. Wasn't big enough once I expanded.


I don't grow that many plants. I grow them big. 4 10 gals per 5x5.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

I do a lot of seed poping and breeding so it is to my advantage to be able to run as many plants as i can


----------



## hyroot (Aug 29, 2014)

@Mohican Are you going to the street fair this weekend? I'm going to try to make it down there sometime. They added a bunch of new countries this year.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice DIY cloners Hy! I used a box cutter to cut out the hole on my first hydro tote. Looked great


I lurk in this thread just to see pictures of your grow. It makes me so happy to see males, females, and even herms in all different stages. Great stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

That is a rcking ass pump DAT!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

@hyroot - I don't go any more. I just drop off the kids and pick them up. After a long day of gardening I just kick back in the La-Z-Boy 

@texasjack - welcome and thanks! I lurked for a long time here before I got up the nerve to join in.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

I think I will go ahead and dip the whole Blue Dream plant and bring her inside. I don't want to take any chances of losing her.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Shemale and Scott's OG giving beans:

Scotts:








Shemale:




The Shemale seems very similar to Mulanje. I think this may be one of the Jilly Bean Mulanje crosses.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Weird - pictures not displaying but when I edit they show up in the edit box!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Let's see whether this works:

JOG 3:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

It worked and one of the seed pictures is showing now too!

I am pooped - laters
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey brother, sorry I hadn't realised your thread was here. Just been reading through, damn you grow some wicked buds! We need Flowa back here to enjoy the goodness too, I haven't heard back from him yet


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I think I will go ahead and dip the whole Blue Dream plant and bring her inside. I don't want to take any chances of losing her.


I can get another cut to you if you need one. Don't sweat it if you lose her.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you Mr Wizard!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 30, 2014)

All i found this and wow. Mo you do allot of growing outdoors and can use a tarp ect. this is really cool. Tell me what you think?
_*CO2 ”bomb” *_

A vinegar-soda drip generator doesn’t work well in the outdoors, where open breezes quickly carry off any CO2 that is generated-along with a steady and unmistakable odor of vinegar that could, if the breeze was favorable, lead thieves or authorities directly to your plot.

For this type of generator to be useful it needs to swiftly generate an atmosphere rich in carbon dioxide within a small enclosed space that mostly or completely prohibits escape to the outside. A solution that has been useful consists of covering a plant entirely with a large plastic bag, the length of which is at least sufficient to reach the ground without bending over a plant’s top. Next I place a plastic peanut butter jar or similar jar that is one-quarter filled with baking soda and place the open jar upright under the tent formed by the plastic bag. Then I reach under the bag’s hem and pour a tablespoonful of vinegar into the jar until it begins to foam as it generates CO2. Reseal the bag against the ground, let the plant breathe for fifteen minutes, then add more vinegar to the remaining baking soda, stirring the mix with a stick to ensure that all vinegar and soda have been combined. Leave the CO2-filled bag over your plant for about four hours to thoroughly infuse its tissues, and repeat as you deem necessary.

You cannot give a plant too much CO2, but I prefer to use bombs at night, when there are rarely people around to smell them. I also feel better about covering up my plants at night, when the process won’t deny them vital sunlight.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 30, 2014)

Did some more trimming. I'm about done with it. I smoked this little premature bit off the bottom of a branch for a tester and holy smokes it was stronger than I expected. I was just getting ready to go to dinner with the wife and I had to let her drive.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 30, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Did some more trimming. I'm about done with it. I smoked this little premature bit off the bottom of a branch for a tester and holy smokes it was stronger than I expected. I was just getting ready to go to dinner with the wife and I had to let her drive.
> View attachment 3242614 View attachment 3242615


you have to love the realy strong strains. I love my c99 and soon ghost and 12 other strains before summer. I will find 6-8 mothers then try my hand at making 1 plant host 3-5 strains. edit:Grafting.I am high and half drunk gonna log off soon so i dont say or do anything stupid hehe.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> All i found this and wow. Mo you do allot of growing outdoors and can use a tarp ect. this is really cool. Tell me what you think?
> _*CO2 ”bomb” *_
> 
> A vinegar-soda drip generator doesn’t work well in the outdoors, where open breezes quickly carry off any CO2 that is generated-along with a steady and unmistakable odor of vinegar that could, if the breeze was favorable, lead thieves or authorities directly to your plot.
> ...


Plants don't absorb CO2 at night.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 30, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Plants don't absorb CO2 at night.


oh okay. This is from the marijuana grow bible. That is why i asked you. ty bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

They put it of at night this is one reason i have two flower rooms that alternate


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 31, 2014)

Just finished catching up on the last ten pages...been away for awhile. Looking great everyone!! @Mohican have you ever tried using soluble seaweed and micronized soft rock phosphate for an all-natural PK boost?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2014)

I have used seaweed. The SuperSoil had rock phosphate (makes me think of rock lobster). I pH my tap water outside with Phos acid and I use banana peels in my compost. The compost and worm compost seem to be my most amazing soil. I need to get a larger worm bin going and start collecting compost ingredients from the neighbors. I also want to start raising chickens and rabbits.

First I need to finish the screen house. Once the weather gets below the 90s I can work outside during the day. Mornings right now are the best. Evenings the mosquitoes come out and try to kill me with West Nile virus.

I may pick up some shade cloth from Home Depot and try to give the garden some shade.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mhz (Aug 31, 2014)

One of the most entertaining threads on this site; there is awesomeness on every page.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

I am speechless!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 1, 2014)

It's true Mo, only cool cats in here and your grows are always humble and impressive


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 1, 2014)

I need to run a different system. I can't not...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Why not?


It's killing me looking at empty spaces after looking at this thread.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 1, 2014)

Mo can grow for sure. He has a green thumb. Mo worm casting are huge in soil grows. I really need to start getting some. When i used to plant outside i would put a fish/banana peel 1 feet under where the roots when i planted. They loved it. I am updating my pics mo i have a great start to a perpetual grow all winter. i have Ghost/La OG and Of coarse c99 going right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

We dont like empty space at my house ether


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I dropped WW and BB for now. i dont want mellow smoke. I am running C99 mainly and i have ghost/LA OG/ clones that i hope make it they wasnt rooted when i got them. doing a test. This Brothers Grim C99 is so dam great so i have 21 plants right now of her and am doing another 10 clones today. I flip in 2 weeks. I should update some pics later right before lights on if i am not to busy grilling.


I have that C99 in seed but it is a pain to get it to pop. I have tried 2 seasons now but nothing.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for hanging out in my garden. The heat is killing me this year. I don't even want to go outside. Now that the grow room has AC I like to hang out in there more. 
After I get my new job I will fill the spinner with those new H380s and see how big I can go inside!

@greenthumb111 - a little beer in the water can help seeds germinate.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've always had luck taking the ol sandpaper to the side of the shell and those hard to pop ones seem to germinate right up for me. Seeds can be picky buggers sometimes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Day lillys have to be scored to germinate. Hell there are plants that have seeds that have to pass through the digestive track of an animal to germ. I squeeze the stubborn ones myself


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

World's longest cat:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 1, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> I have that C99 in seed but it is a pain to get it to pop. I have tried 2 seasons now but nothing.


what brothers grim c99.wont pop/ pm me.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

OK - I got crazy and decided to try something unusual. I washed all of the soil off of the roots of the Blue Dream mother and stuffed her in the cloner. 










I yanked the dead blue dream clone on the left. It was not doing well. It did seem to have a knob on the end of the stem so I am not sure whether she would have made it. She is in some EWC in the lemon bush planter now.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

When I trimmed the lower scraggle from the BD mom I found two green beans. I set them in the middle of the pucks and we will see if they sprout.

I also cleaned and calibrated the pH meter so I could check the cloner water. 7.0! I might drop it down a bit to 6.7. Was hoping to see roots by now!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

North Garden 1-Month Comparison






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

You can see where I dropped the hose, took the picture, and ran back in the house before I melted.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2014)

Is that when it's 90F over there? We get 2 solid weeks of over 105F every year and it is a killer. My girls dont get watered till its dark becuse that sun instantly burns ha ha. 

Wicked garden mate, always good fun watching you grow dank ganja


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 2, 2014)

oh seeds who knows they may sprout. your garden did great in a month. they are getting some nice buds.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I trimmed the lower scraggle from the BD mom I found two green beans. I set them in the middle of the pucks and we will see if they sprout.
> 
> I also cleaned and calibrated the pH meter so I could check the cloner water. 7.0! I might drop it down a bit to 6.7. Was hoping to see roots by now!


With my ro water and the clonex solution at 20mls a gal and a little bit of earth juice cal mag, it sets my ph at 6.0 -6.2....just my opinion here, but I think ph is crucial to getting a fast root structure going for clones. I noticed if I kept my ph more geared towards hydro or coco ph I get roots very fast and no shock to the clone. Sometimes it's down towards 5.8 even and 4-5 days later were already showing signs of root growth. Here lately I bought a different kind of root plug...it's more airy you can say. So I've been filling the bottom of my dome tray with water up to where the bottom of the plug sits and haven't even had to water em. I just check for roots now. I think a big part of it tho is the dip and grow rooting solution. That stuff just forces roots lol.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have found that the ph is less important in cloning than a healthy mom, and correct environment is. I clone in rockwool. I soak the cubes in water that is anywhere from 5.4 - 5.8-ish. I use the rooting powder from home depot. I get roots on 50%+ in 7 days. 100% in about 10 days. 

Of all things though, a healthy mom is the most important.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

I used some Mad Farmer rooting gel I was given as a sample from my hydro shop. I agree with you about lower pH. I pH-ed my rainwater and it was 5.7! Out of my hose it is 8. My RO is 7. I added roots excelerater and AN Grow A+B and an aspirin.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 2, 2014)

The rooting powder from home depot rocks. It's 6 bucks for the jar. Cut, dip in water to moisten, dip in powder, place in cube (or whatever) You clone machine guys won't be able to use it but for those using rockwool, rapid rooters, etc, it's the best I have tried so far. It's Indol 3 level is 0.1% not as much as some others but it works really well. 

I don't use any nutes, aspirin, or anything else. I use ph'ed tapwater. Shoot I don't even let the chlorine evap.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> The rooting powder from home depot rocks. It's 6 bucks for the jar. Cut, dip in water to moisten, dip in powder, place in cube (or whatever) You clone machine guys won't be able to use it but for those using rockwool, rapid rooters, etc, it's the best I have tried so far. It's Indol 3 level is 0.1% not as much as some others but it works really well.
> 
> I don't use any nutes, aspirin, or anything else. I use ph'ed tapwater. Shoot I don't even let the chlorine evap.


My best success has also been non PH'ed Tap water only for an aero cloner


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you ever measured the pH of your tap water?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Have you ever measured the pH of your tap water?


usually in the 8's

it's 8.5
539ppm's
..now


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a comparison of the screen room:

May 24th:





September 2nd:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you ever tried boiling your water first in the microwave? On mythbusters they showed that microwaved water grew bigger lettuce plants. They let it cool first of course


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2014)

nice steady pace...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a shot of the east garden. I almost lost my provence lavender. The grapes had covered it and it was starving for light. there is a little bit of life still there so I am hoping for a full recovery.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking good Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.advancednutrients.com/ph-perfect/pH_Manifesto.pdf

I thought this was a good read...has some good info in there too.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 2, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> http://www.advancednutrients.com/ph-perfect/pH_Manifesto.pdf
> 
> I thought this was a good read...has some good info in there too.



its a sales strategy. At the end of every part it says something along the lines we put this in our nutrient base that other companies don't. Advanced is the worst nutrient line on the market. The owner is a pedophile too. Don't support that company.


----------



## mhz (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't seem to root cuttings to save my life. I'm currently running a clone dome, using cinnamon as a root growth enhancer. I've read somewhere online that it will root most cuttings.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2014)

Cinnamon is a great anti bacterial. That's about all the benefit it has is it doesn't allow the cuttings to get all gross and rotted.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Cinnamon is a great anti bacterial. That's about all the benefit it has is it doesn't allow the cuttings to get all gross and rotted.


I hear it gets rid of fungus gnats... Thought I would drop in in and say high to you guys.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I hear it gets rid of fungus gnats... Thought I would drop in in and say high to you guys.


It gets rid of fungus which in turn gets rid of the gnats. It's pretty safe to water in it can burn I used about a table spoon spread out and worked into the top inch or so of a 3 gallon pot.

It will do this at the expense of your good bacteria and microbes though I imagine, i haven't looked into it too closely for organics  I used it as a quick fix when I first started with synthetics and 50/50 coco mix I was using.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> It gets rid of fungus which in turn gets rid of the gnats. It's pretty safe to water in it can burn I used about a table spoon spread out and worked into the top inch or so of a 3 gallon pot.
> 
> It will do this at the expense of your good bacteria and microbes though I imagine, i haven't looked into it too closely for organics  I used it as a quick fix when I first started with synthetics and 50/50 coco mix I was using.


Same deal with organics man! I dont think it messes with anything Ill have to ph test some mixed in my water and see what it says. I guess there are two kinds of cinnamon though real cinnamon and the shit americans call cinnamon.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

Im wrong I guess its 4 kinds


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

*TYPES OF CINNAMON*
*There are hundreds of types of Cinnamon. But only 4 types or varieties of Cinnamon are used for commercial purposes. These are Ceylon Cinnamon, Cassia Cinnamon, Saigon Cinnamon and Korintje Cinnamon.

With the exception of Ceylon Cinnamon, Cassia, Saigon andKorintje Cinnamon are also classified under the Cassia Cinnamon category because they are very similar to each other with only slight variations in color, taste, shape and Coumarin content.

All Cassia type Cinnamon are hard and have high levels of Coumarin a substance known to cause liver damage, while Ceylon Cinnamon is the only soft and brittle Cinnamon with ultra low Coumarin levels.

Saigon Cinnamon which also gained popularity at one time because it is sweeter and more potent than other Cassia Cinnamon varieties, has extremely high levels Coumarin if you look at the chart below.
*
NameScientific Name




Ceylon Cinnamon
True Cinnamon
Mexican CinnamonCinnamomum Zeylanicum, Cinnamomum Verum




Indonesian Cinnamon
Korintje Cinnamon, Padang CassiaCinnamomum Burmanni




Saigon cinnamon, Vietnamese Cassia. Vietnamese CinnamonCinnamomum Loureiroi




Cassia Cinnamon or Chinese CinnamonCinnamomum
Aromaticum
*Most of Europe uses Ceylon Cinnamon primarily because this was the first spice European explores brought back from their conquests of the orient nearly 400 years ago.

Around 70% of North America uses Cassia Cinnamon. Indonesia is the chief supplier of Cassia Cinnamon. This is because it is much cheaper than Ceylon Cinnamon which tends to be expensive because of the hand crafted process needed to harvest it and roll it in multiple thin layers. Cassia Cinnamon is a hard bark that is spicy, smells pretty strong and sometimes bitter.

Saigon Cinnamon is another Cinnamon which has gained in popularity recently. It tends to be even more spicy and strong and sweet at the same time. It's a little more expensive than Cassia Cinnamon but has the highest levels of Coumarin.

Ceylon Cinnamon has one advantage over all other types of Cinnamon. It has ultra low coumarin levels. Coumarin in high doses causes liver failure, so for people who take Cinnamon on a daily basis,Ceylon Cinnamon is the preferred choice. Click here to read the research on Cassia Cinnamon and Coumarin.

For fine desserts Ceylon Cinnamon is an absolute must because it is subtle, smells very mild and is slightly sweeter in taste. It never takes center stage in the recipe but adds a very complex flavor. Although Ceylon Cinnamon smells mild, if you grind and add it to baked goods or Cinnamon french toast for example, the aroma it gives off is a very sophsticated and fragrant smell.

Most well established recipes that call for Cinnamon came from Europe or the middle east and should use Ceylon Cinnamon. The same applies to any Mexican recipes that calls for Cinnamon. This is because the taste profile of these desserts were designed with Ceylon Cinnamon.

However because the supply in the US is overwhelmingly Cassia Cinnamon, most people have been using Cassia Cinnamon. That makes the desserts taste very different. Even many Mexican desserts made in the US erroneously substitute Cassia Cinnamon, which ruins the original taste profile of the dessert. Because Ceylon Cinnamon tends to be mild and sweet, it lends itself to creating sophisticated layers of flavors that is not possible with harsher Cassia Cinnamon.





*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

We have a nice little heath food store in town. I'll check and see what they have and get back to you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mo gave my self a haircut and feed the compost all in one shot. MHZ i use aloe it work great and you can get one all over the place. Plus if you get burned you got your first aid right there too it looks like i am going to have to put the wire up this weekend Mo


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mo gave my self a haircut and feed the compost all in one shot. MHZ i use aloe it work great and you can get one all over the place. Plus if you get burned you got your first aid right there tooView attachment 3245079 it looks like i am going to have to put the wire up this weekend Mo
> View attachment 3245080


What are you doing with your hair?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

somebody told me aloe works for making clones so i have a nice healthy aloe plant. took some clones it did work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

It will go in the compost. I only cut it to get a new job, but i shave in my compost bucket every two or three weeks. Willow water works the best, but i amm still growing the one i rooted of mine at the old place. Will be next year for that again.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 2, 2014)

I didnt think hair broke down like that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

That is a mummy hair brakes down slow that is all. If not think of all the dog, human, and everything else's hair that would be everywhere.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> It gets rid of fungus which in turn gets rid of the gnats. It's pretty safe to water in it can burn I used about a table spoon spread out and worked into the top inch or so of a 3 gallon pot.
> 
> It will do this at the expense of your good bacteria and microbes though I imagine, i haven't looked into it too closely for organics  I used it as a quick fix when I first started with synthetics and 50/50 coco mix I was using.


Got a question for you. I have a 20 gal rez in a recirculating setup (there is a link in my sig. if you want to look at it). I had some issues with root aphids on my last grow and lost a good percentage of my yield (Very upsetting but a much bigger has pile formed). 

Could I put cinnamon into my rez as preventative maintenance? How much would you use a tsp per gallon? 1 tbls for the whole 20?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Got a question for you. I have a 20 gal rez in a recirculating setup (there is a link in my sig. if you want to look at it). I had some issues with root aphids on my last grow and lost a good percentage of my yield (Very upsetting but a much bigger has pile formed).
> 
> Could I put cinnamon into my rez as preventative maintenance? How much would you use a tsp per gallon? 1 tbls for the whole 20?


The only reason Cinnamon works to get rid of gnats is because the antibacterial properties kill the fungus the gnats eat so there is no food source the gnats starve and die, if they lay eggs the baby gnats will have no food source either. I don't know much about aphids, but I don't think they are eating the fungus associated with soil grows. I think aphids eat roots if I am not mistaken

So short answer : No probably not. I've never dealt with aphids though.


It's rare for me to see gnats even feeding molasses/ewc/kelp teas every 2 weeks.I don't deal with bug issues often, even in the summer. After next years outdoor garden I'll have a bit more experience dealing with pests


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The only reason Cinnamon works to get rid of gnats is because the antibacterial properties kill the fungus the gnats eat so there is no food source the gnats starve and die, if they lay eggs the baby gnats will have no food source either. I don't know much about aphids, but I don't think they are eating the fungus associated with soil grows. I think aphids eat roots if I am not mistaken
> 
> So short answer : No probably not. I've never dealt with aphids though.
> 
> ...


They do live on the roots. In my setup the roots are in a chamber. So If I don't take care of them they get a nasty slime on them (roots). That is what the "root aphids" were eating I believe. These guys grow into fliers and often get confused with fungas gnats. That was my problem last round. Have a better understanding now I suppose. 

Let's say, the roots get this slime or rot or whatever on them, I wonder if this would help correct, the cinnamon that is.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

H2O2 and even bleach seem to be the standard fare for keeping the rez clean. Another factor that helps is low temperature. Colder rez = less problems. I am running H2O2 in the cloner to keep the water clear and it adds oxygen to the water. I have the AC set at 77 which is keeping the cab temp at 78.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> H2O2 and even bleach seem to be the standard fare for keeping the rez clean. Another factor that helps is low temperature. Colder rez = less problems. I am running H2O2 in the cloner to keep the water clear and it adds oxygen to the water. I have the AC set at 77 which is keeping the cab temp at 78.


That's my biggest problem right now, Mo. No central A/C. Time to move.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

A trick I have read about is to fill a 3 liter (or whatever fits best) bottle with water and freeze it. Place the ice bottle in your res to keep the water cool.

For big bucks you can get a water chiller.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not sure why you guys have res issues. I never use any peroxide, or teas or tricks to keep it clean. I maintain my room temp at a reasonable temp, I circulate the res. I flood and drain every 3 hours. I have never had root rot. The only time I have had a smelly res is when I forget to plug the pumps back in after changing nutes. (It goes anaerobic. You can tell from the smell) But even then I plugged the circ pump in and it cleared up in a few hours.

Clones usually like warmer temps.  If some of you have issues cloning I can post pics of the system I used.

And I have dealt with root aphids. If you have them I recommend nuking them as soon as possible. They will devastate a grow. They will cause your plants to dud, and your clones will take FOREVER to root if they root at all. I lost some seriously good genetics to RAs. Never again.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree - temp and air bubbles can prevent 99 percent of the issues. That is where I screwed up. I let the rez get too hot and I removed too many airstones.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Got a question for you. I have a 20 gal rez in a recirculating setup (there is a link in my sig. if you want to look at it). I had some issues with root aphids on my last grow and lost a good percentage of my yield (Very upsetting but a much bigger has pile formed).
> 
> Could I put cinnamon into my rez as preventative maintenance? How much would you use a tsp per gallon? 1 tbls for the whole 20?



rosemary oil and cocounut water.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> rosemary oil and cocounut water.


Just straight into the rez? Just a few drops of the rosemary?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Just straight into the rez? Just a few drops of the rosemary?



yeah a few drops of reosemary oil.. then coconut water - fresh 1/4 -1/2 cup of fresh coconut water to 5 gals of water. Enzymes in the coconut water will break down and eat away at the pests too.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's my chemdog and a drying bit of mk.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Quantum Kush:




Shemale (Jillanje)




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2014)

here is my LaCon..

  
coming along nicely 

 bob


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry for crap pics on me phone again

Jaki all finished up...pulling her Sunday just giving her a few more days in the oven. It'll b 9 wks in 3 days for her.
 

Mo pic does no justice for how frosty this thing is!!! The buds are literally white from a foot away!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking good farmers!

Here is my LA Con in the dirt. I just finished going back out there and cleaning away the weeds.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's nug shot of jaki I took a week early just to get a bead on where she's good...tried to get the frost to clear up but my phone has terrible photo shop I guess you could call it


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are some night shots of the girls:

Jesus OG reveg tree




Shemale







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Clone cart at night:




Jilly Bean:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

I cleaned up the north garden. The little girl in the dirt is one of the 20 LA Con clones that I made. None of them died! hyroot even stepped on this one when it was 2 inches tall!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking great! Got all 24 purple wreck clones for next round of the octagon Mo. i will need 22 to fill half the room and a new mom. They will have 2 1\2 to 3 months of veg before they will flip.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey mo what's the plant to th right in the north garden pic? Blue dream? It's the plant that looks like it's dancing on the pole lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

I was wrong... thats the she male


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Candygram


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Half a gram


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good, Mo! That's some variety you got there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

um.. whats the gram stuff about?  I like oz


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, the pole dancer is the Shemale, which I now believe is a Jillanje because it smells just like the Mulanje mom. The Jilly on the cart also smells like Mulanje and so it must also be a Jillanje. I gifted Jillanje seeds to hyroot at the LA cup and he gifted me a bunch of clones (which I almost killed). The clones included 9lb hammer (lost both), Quantum Kush, MK Ultra, Plushberry, Jilly Bean, MOJOS (Jesus OG x Scott's OG). The male is a Jilly which I think is also Jillanje. We will see what the seeds say


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Landshark


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

MO,

I am gonna try to run some outdoors through winter I think. That little makeshift greenhouse may make it happen.  I am popping the paki punch soon to that end. You gonna try to go year round again?  

I need to transplant all my clones and pick up the four hy has for me and a chemdog from chaka feel like I am flooded with plants right now but lack bud. A few months from now that will change.  muahahahaha


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Paki is a good choice. She can handle the cold well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats what you had said so I thought that it would be a good winter outdoor variety. By spring I will have more types than I know what to do with. I am excited for my first tga strains to grow. Quantum and 9lb look great. I am also getting a mojos scottsxjesus. I loved both so this could be good! Then I get one of either cattatonic or xxx. I am going to make the next run with these for sure.


----------



## yktind (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Mo,

Did you ever do a tutorial on dry sift or have a good link? I have an outdoor plant that I am planning on dedicating this to.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

I found the videos on Youtube very helpful. The one where the guy re-sifts some gifted hash and half of it is lint is pretty interesting


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

The seeded clones are starting to drop seeds everywhere. I need to start harvesting the first batch from the Love Child pollen:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I found the videos on Youtube very helpful. The one where the guy re-sifts some gifted hash and half of it is lint is pretty interesting


Where did you get your screen btw? I'm Amazon and can only find little 12" x 12"


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

220 bag stretched over a 5 gallon bucket. Add some frosty buds, cover with plastic from a case of Coke bottles, and drum with Vic Firth brushes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a cool looking leaf from what I think is the Plushberry.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 4, 2014)

looking lovely all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2014)

yktind said:


> Where did you get your screen btw? I'm Amazon and can only find little 12" x 12"


Look at screen printing supply sites they will have what ou need.


----------



## yktind (Sep 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look at screen printing supply sites they will have what ou need.


Last question. Is this what I'm looking for?






*Aluminum Screen 20x24" 156 White Mesh*


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I dont know. You can buy screen or mesh at a metal fab shop. They can make you a whole set of stainless steel screens if you want. Or you can just make a tumbler out of a 5 gallon bucket and a rotisserie!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is the one @doublejj built:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

That should be 156 micron mesh so it would work
Mo i want to do the Moroccan drum over the bowl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Took some pics of my outdoor


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice garden  That is in LA right? Look at all of that water :O


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2014)

Province lavender? that's cool! have you ever heard of the Lavender Festival in Sequim Washington? its really neat. I went one year and bought several different strains of lavender and planted them around my huge Western Cedar tree. I moved away for a couple years and came back and they were still Alive and Gigantic! At the lavender festival they have big farms full of lavender. You drive around town to all the lavender farms, walk through the lavender fields and can buy different types of lavender and lavender products.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

That sound bad ass doc! I would love to go one-day.
That is right Mo, and no i do not have any problems watering better than a hundred plants from that one barrel. You see how big the Don Joan has gotten. The little one on the old carport iron columns is a beautiful white climbing rose.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2014)

yeahyah lets meet at the LAVENDER FESTIVAL next year!!
@Dr.D81 yur hair was so pretty. sorry to see it go. did you highlight it? that's good info it composts well. my hair is so long I have to comb it outside on the deck and it goes all over the lawn.
WEll ya'll have a totally bitchin weekend!! I hope the CUP is a good one and to return with some cool stuff I can share with all you totally rad growers!! PEACE DAT


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I am so stoked for you! A legal cup in the US! Have a great time.

I am headed to 7Eleven to get some lotto tickets and some scratchers. A couple of million dollors would be good seed money for a green venture


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

I would love to doc i hope i will be out there by julyish next year. That will give us some time to get settled in before school starts for the kids, and pull a spring outdoor crop. That gives me three runs in the octagon to make moving money


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 5, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Below is how I do my butter.
> 
> -put a lb of butter with water and herb, trim, whatever... and let it cook for a few to 7 days on low adding water here and there. I use between 1/4lb -1/2lb and they are strong.-Strain and squeeze out the mix into a tall pitcher using a potato ricer. It will maximize the amount you can get out of the material. (As a side note I save the material in the freezer and add it to the next batch. Made some really strong stuff from old, used material recently.)
> 
> ...



Thanks SG for the recipes


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Seed pics from yesterday's harvest 

























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 5, 2014)

We have have a lavender festival out here too. It was a couple months ago.

I took these pics there in the lavender field


----------



## hyroot (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is my L.A. Con. I transplanted them into 10 gals last night.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is my lavender festival:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jillange

 
Damn phone


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

I tried to make it better 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Here are some quick pics from the steam bath we call Orange County!

Storm Clouds:






New leaf on the Apple Banana:




Can you find the Mantid?








Rose Hip:




LACon - @F.M.I.L.Y 




Quantum Kush - @hyroot




JOG 3 Reveg Bush




Shemale Jillanje [email protected]




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Clone cart:




@hyroot - Jilly Bean:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Just crossed over 5K likes! Thanks all!

Puff puff pass...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just gave you a few more


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice Mo !!
Congrats also...




+ Rep


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2014)

I found the plant in the pic you making seeds i see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2014)

@hyroot , sweet.. my lavender looks EXACTLY like this one.. ! this strain is the most aggressive one I have.
Mohican, I got your post about hitting up the TGA booth , thanks you perfect timing!!!! , I made it back and found the TGA booth amongst a very overcrowded area.. I scored a pack of 9 lb Hammer for 43 dollars... Then I saw the raredankness booth and damn was out of cash.
I see you attempted the 9 hammer... so I must have made a good choice.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome about TGA DAT! Too bad about RD


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 8, 2014)

It seriously took me a sec to find that little mantis lol. He sure does blend right in!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

I saw her while watering and ran in the house to get my camera. It took me 20 minutes to find her again! There is also one I see periodically on the lavender. She is a silver gray color instead of a green color. They both are plump and pregnant! Part of my predator army!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

Did you get slammed by rain? Hyroot got it heavy out there. How you been? I still need to come out and see you Mo! 

OH! I now have a mojo og cut in my garden.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

I heard Riverside got flooded! We didn't get any. Just a steam bath here.

The MOJOS is a sturdy girl and should give you some big frosty flowers  Which pheno do you have? Jesus or Scott?

I am chopping all but the LACon FMILY-cut girl today over in the north garden. I am going to let the seeded girls go until they drop those beautiful big brown seeds! @BobBitchen has one of the LACons and his is perfect!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

Riverside got slammed. I am still dealing with it at work. 

Hy said it produces... I think he said its the Jesus pheno. I liked both the jesus and scott so this is GREAT! LOL! 

cool on the chop chop!!!  I think some of my outdoors will be done in another 4 weeks. Then I have a few others out that are all staggered.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is the MOJOS I am using to breed with. It has a stout structure like the Jesus.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice Mo. I am super excited to grow her out next round. 

I hope to have my primary garden occur outside someday!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

I will go take a picture of her now - although she is still recovering from the seed harvest molestation!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking great, Mo!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 8, 2014)

I so would love an outdoor grow. Mo you rock bro. I am flowering 17 plants this week. have to make room in my veg area for ghost clones/ chocolate clones/ king tut clones and of coarse C99. I had so many plants 35 total right now i had to order a tent and another light. I am running so many lights not even funny. i found a 12 bulb 645 watt t5 ho with 6 switches for $150 used. that is a steal hope it works.


----------



## yktind (Sep 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is the one @doublejj built:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty awesome


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

Agreed again! lol I want to build one of those instead of doing dry ice hash


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

You could just throw some dry ice in the tumbler and put another tote over the top. Enclosed automatic dry ice hash tumbler


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Post some pics DC - and a movie of your meter spinning!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is the MOJOS:






Jesus OG Reveg Bush:








JOG3 Clone








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

ok.. im excited about the mojos! looks great and thick buds.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

You can sure see the triangle influence  It can get big and frosty. Very healthy strain and loves the indoors and LEDs!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Post some pics DC - and a movie of your meter spinning!


 I will i have been sick. Its jsut not the lights but also the ac unit/ 600 cfm fan/170 cfm fan 5 fans blowing air around. Once it freezes outside it will get better(no ac needed). So far on the big 3 plants i have chopped over 4 feet off of them in the last 4 weeks waiting for temps to lower so i can run everything(veg room/flower room). but its time 1 more hot day tomorrow and i redo the timer in the morning for 12/12. i have to go seal the closet now and install a zipper.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 8, 2014)

@Mohican I have 2 mojos jog phenos. very different flavor. Both fill out really well. I gotta bring you the other one. Plus what ever else you may want.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is the MOJOS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing better then a happy praying plant!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

They all did that when I moved them outside and hit them with some AN nutes. Not sure whether it was the nutes, sunlight, or both but they went nuts!

@hyroot - thanks man, you are always welcome.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Cola off jaki...I'll get some more pics posted a little later. Gotta get last round of injections in back here in a min


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

I am so jealous! 
How does it smell?
Tried any scissor hash?


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Smells are of a citrus hash plant...the scissor hash was amazing! It has a very clean strong buzz, very relaxing with a huge sense of well being followed about ten mins after initial buzz. The main nugs are obviously big as wel as all secondary and third tier flowers following the mains. The trichome coverage is super thick! You can see jilly in that manner of things. My buddy came by right as I was loading the screen with the scissor hash. after he smoked he looked at me and said...dude that plant has the buzz of your bad ass marleys collie but with a way bigger buzz. He was impressed to say the least. Yields are very nice, I'd def say it is a moderate to heavy yielder. I'll post some pics of the other seed I have in the greenhouse of jaki...she has even bigger cola runs than the seed I did indoors. Ease of growth is amazing too! Reminds me of timewreck...just give it a buffet of food and it's all cruise control from there. I picked at 9 weeks but I think I coulda pushed another week out of her really. I prefer a little more amber on my plants but peak ripeness is right around 9 wks.

Thanks for the opportunity mo, it was too much fun getting to run something not many have had the chance too hope I did a good job for ya brutha! Now if I was just close enough I could share some with you guys you guys have become my friends from a far lol.

Now that I'm on my I pad I gotta apologize for my arm in the pic! That train derailed a long time ago! Kinda embarrassing, sometimes I forget that disgusting scar is still noticeable! My Will power and this plant have brought me out of some very dark times in my life!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

I can see the love in your grows @beuffer420 ! I have also been in the darkness my friend. When you hit rock bottom, the only way left to go is up! Gardening is the best therapy. Plants don't lie. You love them and they will love you back 

The Paki is a special local cut that I was lucky to be gifted. Some crosses just don't work. However, that Jaki looks like it has the best of both strains.

She seemed like she was harvested a little early to me. Although those are thick colas and it doesn't take much to go from ripe to rotten. I think that you picked the right time for them - especially after your description of the smoke!

I am impressed with your skills and I am glad that the Jaki was a good cross! Now I need to grow some!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

Got up to 97 and then the wind started blowing. It is cooling things down!

I just watered again. Still have not chopped the girls in the north garden. I guess it is time tonight!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

All of my pictures had spots so I checked the camera lens and it is covered in resin spots. I had to wash it with alcohol. The camera body was sticky too. Everything is clean now 

Time to take some pictures.

Even with SPF 30 on it feels like I am getting nuked outside!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2014)

here is indoor mojos at day 32 close up. I'm pretty sure this is the pheno you guys have.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2014)

@Mohican had I kept the gas on a little longer I think I coulda took her to term but the signs of rot were getting real close. In fact I still have to inspect it daily just to make sure It not there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

That was a fantastic bud beuffer


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

The banana tree's new leaf has unfurled!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Clone cart




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Shemale golden hour







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Jesus OG Reveg Bush



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Quantum Kush

I am procrastinating. I can't get into the mood for chopping!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 10, 2014)

good morning all. Mo I added pics of my flower room and veg room in my thread. Now i can breath and get ready for a few auto's in the veg room and make clones of the clones coming in. I am getting chocolate/king tut. I have c99/la og/Ghost right now but the la og is struggling.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 10, 2014)

good morning all. Mo I added pics of my flower room and veg room in my thread. Now i can breath and get ready for a few auto's in the veg room and make clones of the clones coming in. I am getting chocolate/king tut. I have c99/la og/Ghost right now but the la og is struggling.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Quantum Kush
> 
> I am procrastinating. I can't get into the mood for chopping! Cheers,
> Mo


Can't get into the MOOOOOOD????? 
OMG I am SO IN* the mood!
I got Harvesting ITCH Syndrome!
I wanna chop!
I wanna hang!
I wanna trim!
I wannittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt NOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
(but 2-3 weeks to go! aaaaaaahhhhhh can't stand it!!!!!!)
xxxitchyMissxx


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mo I have the same problem sometimes. I'll take 6 or so ladies out of flower to harvest and they just chill in the open part of garden for a few days. Then when I do start to trim, I trim a branch look at all the other plants left and just smh. Every now and then if my buddies see my back is hurting bad they will send their ol ladies over to help me out. We don't ask eachother because we all have our own trimming to do. The ladies don't mind tho because it pays them well to trim our plants with us. 

Out of All the responsibilities in the garden, trimming is the one I look forward to the least. I used to get all excited 5-6 yrs ago but that diminished very quickly lol.


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Mo I have the same problem sometimes. I'll take 6 or so ladies out of flower to harvest and they just chill in the open part of garden for a few days. Then when I do start to trim, I trim a branch look at all the other plants left and just smh. Every now and then if my buddies see my back is hurting bad they will send their ol ladies over to help me out. We don't ask eachother because we all have our own trimming to do. The ladies don't mind tho because it pays them well to trim our plants with us.
> 
> Out of All the responsibilities in the garden, trimming is the one I look forward to the least. I used to get all excited 5-6 yrs ago but that diminished very quickly lol.


I here you man. Trimming is a time consuming thing that must be done. I took a week off from work to do it. I am trying to get in my mind that I will enjoy it this year. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Same here. Years ago I would trim and smoke and watch movies all day. All smiles and woo hoo it's harvest time. Over the last couple of years though it more like "Who can I hire for larf to trim this up for me?" I dreaded trimming more than washing hydroton!  

If I get back into the game I am going to figure out my trimming situation first.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2014)

I hear you guys! I also take care of my mother full time...multiple schlerosis. Between always making sure she is properly cared for, then my life on top of tha,t it can be overwhelming to put it lightly. Thank the stars I'm not injured badly anymore because between all that I almost fell off the wagon. Sometimes you have a buddy who can't understand why u get upset ( under the impression we just pour water on our plants lol) then when he sees that there's way to it than that makes the remark...yea I'll work my job I have now and a little chuckle to follow. This way of life is hard work! It's very rewarding on all levels tho, I like how it keeps my spirit in balance the most. Not too mention the connection you form with the world around you. It makes you respect nature and how much is going on around us at all times and we don't even notice it. I wouldn't have it any other way personally


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I hear you guys! I also take care of my mother full time...multiple schlerosis. Between always making sure she is properly cared for, then my life on top of tha,t it can be overwhelming to put it lightly. Thank the stars I'm not injured badly anymore because between all that I almost fell off the wagon. Sometimes you have a buddy who can't understand why u get upset ( under the impression we just pour water on our plants lol) then when he sees that there's way to it than that makes the remark...yea I'll work my job I have now and a little chuckle to follow. This way of life is hard work! It's very rewarding on all levels tho, I like how it keeps my spirit in balance the most. Not too mention the connection you form with the world around you. It makes you respect nature and how much is going on around us at all times and we don't even notice it. I wouldn't have it any other way personally


Sorry to hear about your mom. I agree that you do become closer with nature growing weed.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks buddy^^^ it's ok tho, I believe that we aren't faced with anything in life that we can't overcome. My mothers condition was bestowed upon her so we all as a family could learn and grow strong! I do feel bad tho my mom and dad couldn't enjoy their later years like I see some of my buddies mom and dad's doing... but everyone has their own path to walk plus we all burn a joint together and make the best of what we have.


----------



## yktind (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Shemale golden hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo Everything Looks Great. I am jealous of your yard!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks all!
They are predicting hotter weather this weekend! Hotter!
I need to go out a chop some cannabis!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Man it's been getting into the low 50 and high 40 here at night. Gonna be rough end to the grow season. Not even October yet


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

One of the growers from Calgary posted pictures of snow!

I just chopped the Quantum Kush! Trimming party at Mo's!

These plants are so small it should take maybe an hour apiece. Lubing up the scissors and getting all of my trays in place. Dang - they are all full of dry sift trim. OK - I guess I am finishing up the dry sift and then trimming.

High hopes 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice! I'm actually looking forward to some chop chop. Been a little bit. What I'm excited for is the led tent! Although all mine are drinking more not less.... 

I will say the tent has hit.highs of 90 or so.... Plants don't seem phased, growth is phenomenal and super healthy.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 10, 2014)

We're looking at triple digits this weekend.  Thank god for AC!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Preach! 
I just need double glazed low-e glass and solar panels to complete the package!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Seed pics from yesterday's harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your male is still out you are going to have a ton of seeds for next year

GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> Here are some quick pics from the steam bath we call Orange County!
> Mo if my plants end up seeded I know who did it.
> ...


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 11, 2014)

I cant wait till i chop end of october/early nov. I have 2 others gonna help trim. Will order more trim scissors.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2014)

Hope you don't melt today Mo, gonna be HOT & STICKY......

a couple pix of LaCon..

 
tnx again........


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

I wanna choppppppppppp
soooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I wanna choppppppppppp
> soooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I remember those days. Eventually you will get to "Ugh. Is it trimming time again!?!"


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2014)

I more look forward to the hash. I'm a little giggity about the hash I'm going to make from next chop. The trichome development is unreal this round.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

@greenthumb111 - that male Jilly Bean is still making a cloud when I touch it! At least all of your seeds will be fire! I wonder how far the bees carry it? I trimmed the Quantum Kush and got a ton of finished seeds. It still has a bunch of green seeds so I might let the Jesus OG and Shemale keep going so they can finish all of their seeds.

@DCobeen - Once I got started, the trimming was actually pretty fun. I love finding perfect seeds! Got a nice ball of scissor hash too! Sweet earthy kush smell.

@BobBitchen - That LACon is made for your growing technique! You are rocking the bionic colas! I would love to smoke a bowl with you when it is ready!

@xxMissxx - Frankie says RELAX! Running low on medicine? Find something to do to keep your mind off of your grow and the time will pass faster. When you get old like me it starts passing so fast that growing is fun. It seems like it takes only a month to grow some flowers 

@Mithrandir420 - That first monster sativa took forever to trim and I chopped it all at once! Now I try to only chop what I can comfortably trim in a sitting. Then if I feel up to it, I chop another small batch. Keeps the process much more manageable. Of course I am also growing tiny plants now too 

@hyroot - I want to sample my hash so badly! I am waiting until I get my new job.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Couple pics of jillange from my buddies garden I can see some jilly in flower structure it looks. Grown in super coco with roots organics as a top feed every two weeks. Mo this one is impressive too from the pics I've seen...gonna try to see her in person this weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

That one looks like it got more of a kush influence from the Jilly. Rub the stem and tell me what it smells like. The flowers don't look like the Jilly or the Mulanje! Very exciting  I need to get a job interview in MI so I can come visit and sample some of the finished product!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is a Jilly:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is a Mulanje:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks more like the Paki Punch:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpicySativa (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the colors on that Jilly. She makes the most awesome red and maroon leaves...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2014)

all beautiful Mo..


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2014)

i have a couple pics to upload but the "upload a file" button won't work. heres a copy and paste from my Ig

mojos outdoor. just started flowering and a little 9lb hammer x fudo mayo male. It was my one of my party cup comp entries.







the frostiest of all ironically surpassed the 9lb Heres the plushberry


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Man mo that's a nice jilly! Mine is on another side of things looking at yours...mine also has to go to 10 wks for finish. It's like an orange haze smell once dried and cured. I want some of that mulanje tho! Looks fire! 

I'll do stem rub this Saturday and let ya know. Lol at a job in mich you'd be more than welcome to visit. I just had a lifelong friend move to Cali a few days ago so I may be your way one day too. 

@hyroot man that plush has some nice trichs! I also wanna try this la con I see you guys rocking...that's some killer smoke right there. The one I acquired was ok but didn't have the shape I see out your guys.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like they want me to work on the Obama Care website!

I can add a section for Medicinal Herbs


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Quantum Kush x ??? seeds:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow nice ones there!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 12, 2014)

you say you can do the medical mj for oboma care?


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's a cross I made with sincityseeds bluepower and a dr. Who male I had...good trich development and she kinda flowered slow for the start but is picking up nicely here as lately. 

Dr blue
 

I didn't expect my plants get this big but I've learned a lot about organics since I've started growing that way, and wow is it amazing when the sun is in the mix too! Mo your jaki is in the back just can't see her 

Jaki


sorry for the thread high jack.... wanted to post these, finally had the time. 

I've been up since day break today trying to find where my electric dog fence broke. I found the break deep in the woods...it rained and a mole used the soft sand where I dug the wire in and broke it in half! Darn little buggers!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr Blue looks incredible! Look at those leaves! How does it smell? I can't believe you have had time to grow out the Dr Who, cross it, and flower the offspring! You are a monster farmer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Dr Blue looks incredible! Look at those leaves! How does it smell? I can't believe you have had time to grow out the Dr Who, cross it, and flower the offspring! You are a monster farmer


Or he got testers early Is a great looking plant


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

@beuffer420 - Have you grown out any of the TGA seeds from the Cup?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

Weird ass day today! I swear the ocean was steaming.







I did have some of these and some AC to keep me alive:




Some nasty Quantum Kush scissor hash:



Smells like honey and feet!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

*Jilly Bean Shemale*







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

*North Garden*





Transplanted Jillybean hyroot:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

*Clone Cart*



I dumped the male finally - I just remembered there was a small female plant growing in the same pot! I need to rescue it tomorrow!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 13, 2014)

nice garden so you growing lime's i see. right on bro.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2014)

@Mohican the dr blue smells like a vanilla bluepower!! It's really hard to explain but it's amazing!! I take care of my mom she has ms, so I'm in my garden literally all day so I have time to play with plants. I found a nice male of the dr who and he looked like he would accommodate the bluepower well so I chucked some pollen and got lucky lol. I didn't get a chance to run much new tga gear...I ran through yours first I have an arsenal of tga gear to run! I just got some testers from tg genetics and Sincity is on ze way so I'm def gonna b busy this cold season! I did run galactic jack from tga and ran through some more timewrecks tho, but I wanna get some more popped.

Ill post a pic of my littler flower room when get back home...I'm phenotyping the dr blues in there Here's a shitty pic and I hit em a lite hard with nitrogen so some leaves curled on me


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh yea thumbs up from everyone I work with on Jaki! They all said very nice job


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Clone Cart*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Mo Did you get any ashes from the Silverado fire? I could smell it. If you don't mind I will post some of what I have going here. Half my plants are finishing (4) and the other half are about half way. I have a LA Con cross I made but it looks more kushy than BBs. Have some OG Raskle and a few more crosses I made. Love your production garden. I want to come over for some muffins and aircon. It's frickin hot!!! GT


----------



## hyroot (Sep 14, 2014)

How much larger do the l.a. cons get in flower? Double or triple in size? Mine are about to go into flower once the soil dries. So I'm able to move them (10 gals).

@Mohican I have a few more clones rooted and more will be rooted soon too. I'll be in town sometime in the next week.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay hyroot i am heading to check out your thread i though i had it but guess not.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Take a look at mine DC i have a strain list i put last night


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Take a look at mine DC i have a strain list i put last night


put your grow in your sig bro so i can check out your grow. thanks bro or send me a link. I love seeing what everyone is doing. this is a game of many and we all do it diff. I love that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Haha it is it is doc's lab


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha it is it is doc's lab


oh shit my bad myh eyes are not as good as they sued to be sorry bro. i will go check now. ty.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

@hyroot - My LACon didn't stretch much but @BobBitchen has a clone of the same girl and his is nice and long and stacking!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

I cannot believe I finally got caught up 

Mo you should have 6000 likes by now 

Everything looks amazing...as usual...many talented gardeners hanging around here


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

I wish I had all of my likes from before they fixed the like feature. I would have twice as many  

Thanks for checking in. Please post some of your strawberry pics in here!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I wish I had all of my likes from before they fixed the like feature. I would have twice as many
> 
> Thanks for checking in. Please post some of your strawberry pics in here!


Well...if you INSIST 
I'd LOVE to 
Here's a canopy shot from this morning...day 57 
 
And a couple bud shots from yesterday 
 
 
 
Thread jack over


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Thread Jackover - that sounds kinky!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

What is the full strain name again?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is the full strain name again?


It's Strawberry Blue...sorry


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh oh MD you always get me all hot and horney with those pics of yours. wow i need a cold shower hehe. Seriously I think MD has it figured out. SO MD you gonna run them 80 days? cause they are around 3 weeks out or so from the looks.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Oh oh MD you always get me all hot and horney with those pics of yours. wow i need a cold shower hehe. Seriously I think MD has it figured out. SO MD you gonna run them 80 days? cause they are around 3 weeks out or so from the looks.


DC your a mess 

No I'm not sitting on these for 3 more weeks. I'd like to chop and dry another harvest before Christmas. I just looked at my trichs for the first time tonight and they're already turning amber. The mother went to day 69 and I had wanted to let her go another week...didn't need to though...she's (was) a great smoke...got no complaints 

Besides that I'd like to get my first run of that old Cheese strain I got flowering mid December thru February/March. Perfect time to take advantage of the cooler temps and run 1000 watts


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Couple different dr blues inside, flower week 5

I see the freaks still come out at night from reading over this page


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3254632 View attachment 3254633
> 
> Couple different dr blues inside, flower week 5
> 
> I see the freaks still come out at night from reading over this page


I've been called worse


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations @MD914 for getting her pictures in High Times Jan edition coming out in November.

She should have gotten the cover:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Congratulations @MD914 for getting her pictures in High Times Jan edition coming out in November.
> 
> She should have gotten the cover:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo 
Maybe February


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Well...if you INSIST
> I'd LOVE to
> Here's a canopy shot from this morning...day 57
> View attachment 3254126
> ...


MD i would really wait at least 10 days. too many white hairs still. and the chunk has not hit them yet. I know what does he know. hum well i know they like to chunk it up near the end. No chunk not ready yet. Chunk means to me the buds swell and get allot fatter.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 16, 2014)

oh md congrats on high times. its your grow so do it. chop it. am i wrong?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

Honestly. It looks too early to me too. Just my 2cents


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> MD i would really wait at least 10 days. too many white hairs still. and the chunk has not hit them yet. I know what does he know. hum well i know they like to chunk it up near the end. No chunk not ready yet. Chunk means to me the buds swell and get allot fatter.


You know DC, your a nice guy 

DEEP BREATH 

I'm not planning to chop them tomorrow. I said I'm waiting and watching 
I will harvest my beautiful buds when (AND ONLY when) I see fit 

Please consider and respect that I already ran this plant...I have an idea of what I'm working with and a line out the door wanting more 

Edit: I apologize if I sound short with you but I've truly heard enough. Multiple threads I have you in my ear and I haven't at any time said that I was ready to chop...I only said soon...


----------



## hyroot (Sep 16, 2014)

^^^ chop time all depends on your preference of high and taste. harvest time can change every round too. Due to environment, nutes, lighting etc... 

Personally I watch for hairs to recede. Not change color or trich color.
Sativa doms will always have white hairs when done. Indica doms will barely have any hairs period. 

Anyway it looks dank. It got into a magazine so.......


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 16, 2014)

@ Mohican, I have been curing the fresh branches you gave me and the smells are intense. The other night we vaporized the one you had trimmed, and my wife said it tasted like Christmas. Cinnamon and pine, very stony, I just smoked a joint of the partially vaporized remains and it is feeling heavy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

Excellent! It couldn't have gone to a nicer home


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I cannot remember all the names so I am labeling the seeds based on the smell and taste. Thank you so much


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 16, 2014)

The older dried stuff is mind blowing too, especially the Blue Dream and Scott's OG. I think it is the least sleepy pheno of Blue Dream I have encountered.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

The Blue Dream is my favorite. I put the mom back outside and ended my cloning experiment. You just can't clone plants after they go too far into flower. One more experiment I want to try where I remove all of the flowers to see if it promotes new growth.

I will try some of the seeds from the Blue Dream x Jilly and LoveChild. Which reminds me - I have a few seeds from the Jillanje shemale in my pocket!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You know DC, your a nice guy
> 
> DEEP BREATH
> 
> ...


Oh i am sorry to be confused i thought you was chopping real soon. And yes you are the gardener so i will shut up and watch you do you magic. Again congrats on Being in High Times.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2014)

2 of my marrionberries showed sex. I have 1 female and 1 male as of now. I'm going to keep the male around too.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

@hyroot - How does it smell?

@Andrew2112 - The super sticky one that smells like shoe polish is the TGA Jesus OG. The earthy sweet smelling one is the TGA Quantum Kush.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - How does it smell?
> 
> @Andrew2112 - The super sticky one that smells like shoe polish is the TGA Jesus OG. The earthy sweet smelling one is the TGA Quantum Kush.


They are all around a foot tall. I did a stem rub and they all smell the same. Earthy scent. Not to strong. I'm sure as they get larger they will start to stink.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> They are all around a foot tall. I did a stem rub and they all smell the same. Earthy scent. Not to strong. I'm sure as they get larger they will start to stink.


I would water the plants in the back and rub the front ones and would start smelling them. oh yeah its good and they will get stronger smelling for sure bro.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

*Harvest Summer 2014*

Quantum Kush











The drying net also contains Jesus OG.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Harvest Summer 2014*
> 
> Quantum Kush
> 
> ...


 
Oh my


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2014)

That does look like my clones, but very different from the seeds. It's funny how much they change from only one generation


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Hard to judge this summer because of the weird reveg period. It sure smells nice. Like sweet earthy kush.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

The seeded clones all need to be harvested again. I pulled a dozen seeds off of the Jesus OG while I was taking pictures!

JOG




Quantum Kush




LA Con







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

top frost and nice ripe pips. that's how it's done Mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

Mo has it going on DGT! BTW saw you are shutting down. sorry man! Hope all is well on that side.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I missed that. Is it the remodeling killing your time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

yup and his fruit n stuff is looking pretty sweet too. I'm envious of that weather! 

yeah shutting up shop to move house, has to be done, but gives me a chance to start afresh without any bugs etc. 

other than being stressed with the move everythings gravy man. hows over your end of the pond?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I missed that. Is it the remodeling killing your time?


haha time, my back, my wallet you name it it's killing me in it lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

Its good over here. I got weather like mo.. LOL! and my outdoor is looking tight too.. woot! I am NOT looking forward to moving. We currently rent because I like to make sure I intend to stay at my job before committing. I think we are gonna try to buy early next year so the move will be imminent but local. Soo>>>>> when the time comes the grow will get loaded on the box truck at night and moved...

I have moved A LOT DGT.... It is not something to look forward to IMO. 

.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Its good over here. I got weather like mo.. LOL! and my outdoor is looking tight too.. woot! I am NOT looking forward to moving. We currently rent because I like to make sure I intend to stay at my job before committing. I think we are gonna try to buy early next year so the move will be imminent but local. Soo>>>>> when the time comes the grow will get loaded on the box truck at night and moved...
> 
> I have moved A LOT DGT.... It is not something to look forward to IMO.
> 
> .


No it is not. I hate moving!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a dab hand at it. the key is having everything packed correctly. sounds silly but if everything is boxed and labelled for the other end it's usually pretty painless

your outdoor ED looks tight btw someguy! sativa needs outdoors i reckon.

EDIT: I've also moved house mid grow. it isn't for the faint hearted!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea man! Its the last ED run. This one just didnt have what it takes to earn a permanent spot. But this outdoor run is probably the best it has looked and smelled. My DP looks really good too. That dog is so lanky og looking its crazy.. I think its starting to finish already as it had starting having the calyx close and swell. maybe a week or two left. 

I am really good at packing and labeling and still it really is just all a huge PIA... So sorry... LOL!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

This is the longest I have ever lived in one place. For 36 years I never lived anywhere more than 5 years. I went to 4 different high schools, 3 different middle schools, and 2 different elementary schools. Lived in 12 different cities in the US. I hate moving. My best friend's parents still live in the same house they built in the '50s. He moved to NY and lives in a 700 sq ft penthouse mansion with his actor husband and his german shepherd!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

Bummer about the ED - I was looking forward to growing it


----------



## hyroot (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/SA-7.pdf


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

There are probably better phenos than the one I ended up with mo. that happens. I will pass a bit on to you to try when its all done though.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The seeded clones all need to be harvested again. I pulled a dozen seeds off of the Jesus OG while I was taking pictures!
> 
> JOG
> 
> ...



Looks like a little rot going on there Mo. I sprayed a little late with spinosad and I think some little pillars got in and did the same to mine. Where did you get the drying rack again? Sorry I keep asking but it's time to set up the drying area. THanks Mo. Your grow is looking sparklie. GT


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

I was waiting for somebody to comment! Good eye 

Not spraying this batch. Tons of pillars and some big ones. I squish as needed


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh - I got the racks at OC Hydro in Stanton (Beach Blvd and the 22). Only place open in the whole shopping center. Their business is thriving!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I got the racks at OC Hydro in Stanton (Beach Blvd and the 22). Only place open in the whole shopping center. Their business is thriving!


Haha! Talk about recession proof business


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I got the racks at OC Hydro in Stanton (Beach Blvd and the 22). Only place open in the whole shopping center. Their business is thriving!


You should open a head shop next door. Then I will open a dispensary next to that.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 19, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> You should open a head shop next door. Then I will open a dispensary next to that.



chronic creations and prissy's smoke shop are both down the street from there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2014)

Mo,
much impressed with this LaCon
tnx


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 19, 2014)

Mo is a great guy. All the people I have met here thus far are. Its odd but I dont really have many local friends. Life and Family takes over it seems. Sometimes here on RIU is all I got in the way of hanging out with some other guys... 

Today I have gratitude for this wonderful plant that has guided all of us together.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Mo is a great guy. All the people I have met here thus far are. Its odd but I dont really have many local friends. Life and Family takes over it seems. Sometimes here on RIU is all I got in the way of hanging out with some other guys...
> 
> Today I have gratitude for this wonderful plant that has guided all of us together.


I am the same. Best poeple i meet are on here.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 19, 2014)

so I can't post pics anymore since I updated my iPad...kinda frustrated by this


----------



## hyroot (Sep 19, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> so I can't post pics anymore since I updated my iPad...kinda frustrated by this


I can't do it from Mozilla anymore. I have to use explorer or chrome. Safari doesn't work either. I hate using explorer. Chrome uses up so much more memory too.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2014)

Let me see if I can still post.

Here is the Malawi baby that started this all!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I got the racks at OC Hydro in Stanton (Beach Blvd and the 22). Only place open in the whole shopping center. Their business is thriving!


I saw the sign on the fence but thought it was closed like the rest of the center. Thanks. I going to pick one up.GT


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 20, 2014)

@Mohican here's a pic of sincityseeds sinmint cookies...

It grows the smallest nugs of just straight fire! Had to do some serious work to get this to post darnit! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mo i will have i think 6 Zulu skunk x Mawie Wowie here Monday. I am going to veg them inside and put them out for a spring flower


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Let me see if I can still post.
> 
> Here is the Malawi baby that started this all!
> 
> ...


Rockwool and hydroton. Now we're talkin!  

Are you running a hydro system at all, Mo? (I know this is an old photo, I am jut curious)


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 20, 2014)

My last 2 moves were done mid grow. The first one I only had veg plants but there was something like 50 vegging clones + moms. The move last year I had plants in every stage of growth. Took about 8 rubber made totes to move them all.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hopefully by next spring I'll be in a new place...if I can transport the ladies I will. If not ill clone everything I have and start a fresh. It takes a lot to move your garden. It's serious stuff imo. Especially learning how your new environment will work!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 21, 2014)

Moving the garden sucks. I wont do that again if i can help it. Take clones and so only small plants to move.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2014)

DAHYUM, that is some sweet looking herb. I LOVE the caramel pistils. Your Scrog MD914 is absolutelty gorgeous. Congratuations on the High Times award picture. I will pick up a copy of that issue for shure.
Im loving all the amazing photos here and thouroughly enjoy watching your outdoor garden MOhican. I really like your style is so boheimiun and natural. When I look at my back yard I get ideas and imagine the possibilities. Thanks everyone for the ongoing inspiration.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DAHYUM, that is some sweet looking herb. I LOVE the caramel pistils. Your Scrog MD914 is absolutelty gorgeous. Congratuations on the High Times award picture. I will pick up a copy of that issue for shure.
> Im loving all the amazing photos here and thouroughly enjoy watching your outdoor garden MOhican. I really like your style is so boheimiun and natural. When I look at my back yard I get ideas and imagine the possibilities. Thanks everyone for the ongoing inspiration.


Thank you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2014)

That strawberry blue is a perfect scrogger MD914. My super lemon haze is not turning out to be a very good one just one wild bitch with lots of off shoots, very very challenging for me. Probebley the most technically difficult twisted branches ive come across so far driving me insane in the membrane


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey u use pink string,? I use pink string.. I didn't know you were in the pink string scrog club. That strawberry blue is a perfect scrogger MD914. My super lemon haze is not turning out to be a very good one just one wild bitch with lots of off shoots, very very challenging for me. Probebley the most technically difficult twisted branches ive come across so far driving me insane in the membrane


I love my pink screen!! I try to leave my feminine mark wherever I can  
The SB is perfect for scrog...she likes to branch out and her nodes are super tight! When these finish I have at least 6 more to take their place


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't find your thread on bean pics


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 21, 2014)

holy beans. I got my new light setup its on my thread. wow Cant wait to hang it.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 21, 2014)

Mo the light is hung now that is 1 heavy mother.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I love my pink screen!! I try to leave my feminine mark wherever I can
> The SB is perfect for scrog...she likes to branch out and her nodes are super tight! When these finish I have at least 6 more to take their place


I had no clue you were a female until a couple days ago!! My apologies for my freaks come out at night reference That wasn't very gentlemanly like of me.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I had no clue you were a female until a couple days ago!! My apologies for my freaks come out at night reference That wasn't very gentlemanly like of me.


To be honest, I didn't think you were talking about me 

However, I'm still not offended


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I had no clue you were a female until a couple days ago!! My apologies for my freaks come out at night reference That wasn't very gentlemanly like of me.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 22, 2014)

@hyroot dude that so made lmfao! That was epic to pull up the page and see that...I love it!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

@thump easy - the thread link is in my signature 

@dat - I am happy that you and MD met!

@Mithrandir420 - I think I will try hempy next with 100% perlite. I am building a grow room outdoors that I can dial in just for growing medicine. Here is a rough idea of what it will look like concept-wise and location-wise. It will be where the north garden is today.




@beuffer420 - Looking good! How does it smell on the plant and after drying?


@hyroot - thanks for adding some spice to my thread! I love Lee


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

The cool thing about the grow room will be that it has the pool heater in there and I can use its CO2 on the plants! It did wonders to the Malawi tree.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hows the garden mo? 

BTW I use 100% perlite hempys. Love them.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

I just went out there for the first time in 3 days! I took a little vacation from job hunting and spent 3 days playing Diablo! It was so refreshing  I can't get high but I can still play video games!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

Do any of you have connections at Blizzard or Adobe? PM me. A have job apps out to them and I want to get a conversation going with a decision maker and bypass HR.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mo my buddies and I play Diablo almost every nite after that last shift in the garden is done...love that game! Right now we're playing through destiny trying to leveling up. I'm still a low level tho, I get stoned and just dance while everyone plays lol. It cracks me up they give u a button to dance with haha. I love battlefield 4 too. 

Smells on the sinmint pheno this run which I finally dialed that plant in are pretty garlicky this run, with a cookie hint in the mix. If I had the space to really veg one of these ladies out it would be a good day. It's pretty impressive smoke!


----------



## yktind (Sep 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I just went out there for the first time in 3 days! I took a little vacation from job hunting and spent 3 days playing Diablo! It was so refreshing  I can't get high but I can still play video games!


Dude, get Destiny!!!! We need more people for our crew, lol.

I spent a whole lot of hours on Diablo 2. Couldn't bring myself to get Diablo 3.








beuffer420 said:


> Mo my buddies and I play Diablo almost every nite after that last shift in the garden is done...love that game! Right now we're playing through destiny trying to leveling up. I'm still a low level tho, I get stoned and just dance while everyone plays lol. It cracks me up they give u a button to dance with haha. I love battlefield 4 too.
> 
> Smells on the sinmint pheno this run which I finally dialed that plant in are pretty garlicky this run, with a cookie hint in the mix. If I had the space to really veg one of these ladies out it would be a good day. It's pretty impressive smoke!


I just started, Destiny. It is pretty damn fun! Even my Girlfriend loves playing. She is not a gamer, well she wasn't a gamer, haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2014)

I havn't played much of any of the newer consel games but destiny looked really cool. Made me wanna rent a system and try it out.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant play those dam games cause i cant stop. I need to work/eat/live lmao. I am a recovering game addict for sure.Yep 100% addicted.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 22, 2014)

I play Star Wars: The Old Republic online MMO. But that's it. I also do SCA medieval recreation stuff, but that's not online.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant play because my x box was stolen a year ago and I never got a new one. I'll take a donation though. They work great as a router hub for my pc to my tv so I can watch .avi's on my tv. I have a shit load of movies. A bunch I haven't watched yet.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I got lost in GTA and Fallout. Loved those games.

GTA going 120 on a bike through traffic and in the woods until I hit something and get launched.

Fallout I loved the sniper rifle and would find a nice safe spot and take out the deathclaws.

Now I generally stay away from these life-sucking time wasters. However, Diablo was calling to me 

Today I watched 7 MIT AI courses. They still have not gotten to the good stuff 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 23, 2014)

@ hyroot I just ran into a buddy going through some hard times who had a 4400 ct DVD collection...to be a nice guy I helped em out and now I have the collection. Couldn't pass the deal up. Even know I have hard drives filled with em too. Never know when you'll have a rainy day!


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys and your little plants.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

Those are nice. Id say mo still beats ya on size.  holy mulanje monster last year.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Those are nice. Id say mo still beats ya on size.  holy mulanje monster last year.


Ther'ye probably about the same. Aside from the mulanjie main liner his plants finish at 3-4 tall


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

whats more impressive is the obvious size of that garden...  I like big gardens. If I could I would....


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> whats more impressive is the obvious size of that garden...  I like big gardens. If I could I would....



me too. I wish I had that much space for an outdoor garden of all kinds of plants.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

When we buy I am going to make a space that I can use. I just have to be on the DL really as my folks would be less than supportive or understanding. They are very old school. Im at the point in life where things are good and I dont want to rock the boat for no reason. So... I keep my business mine for now. 

When I retire its on though. LOL mulanje trees in the back yard. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I was so scared when that monster Malawi was in my yard! I wish it hadn't rained in November so I could have let her go longer.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

I forgot about the malawi


----------



## yktind (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was so scared when that monster Malawi was in my yard! I wish it hadn't rained in November so I could have let her go longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Hahahahaha! It was a monster! I called it WOG for Wall Of Green.

My computer just crashed and now my mirrored Samsung SSDs are verifying and rebuilding. What!


Here is a small reveg clone from the WOG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

^^^ stop downloading anime porn


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

What is anime porn?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is some garden porn:

WOG - September 21st, 2012:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Baby pictures:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is anime porn?



japanese animation for porn. dont act like you don't know


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Like Sailor Moon?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Like Sailor Moon?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll check it out.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

really


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3260016 You guys and your little plants.


I like it that is how my 6 was 9 weeks ago. i cut them back for a total of 4' they are now trying to touch my lights. Veg can be to much. i had to wait out the heat. I will end with 7' tall ladies i am sure. I just want grenades or soda cans with the 80 tops i got. I think you are on the right path. i hope you got lots of power to finsih them. they are gonna be huge.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

What is Sailor Moon doing with that octopus?


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was so scared when that monster Malawi was in my yard! I wish it hadn't rained in November so I could have let her go longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow bro that is a monster plant. love it. what is it 12 lbs?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

OK - I am washing the cloner and chopping down the Shemale. Had a gnarly migraine along with an eye sparkle. Feeling better now after the aspirin.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

It was pretty big!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Those are all main colas!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Before




After:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow i should get 3lbs or more from the current grow. 1648 watts should mean i get 4 lbs if the math is on. But 1 never knows. i could get 5 lbs or 2 lbs.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 23, 2014)

you will get 10 plus lbs i bet. that is a beast bro.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

That is from my first Attitude seed grow from 2012. I tried indoor first and it failed and then I stuck a couple of clones outside and they did very nicely


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2014)

@Mohican Next time I come by your yard better look like this


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a pool party


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is Sailor Moon doing with that octopus?


Bahahahahaha
Quote of the day!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

That is a nasty looking pool! I was hoping he was using it as a res!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is a nasty looking pool! I was hoping he was using it as a res!



I was refering to whats outside the pool


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Up till 4 am last night trimming the Shemale/Jilly Bean. Got a bunch of seeds I wasn't expecting. The flowers have a new aroma that is not Jilly or Mulanje. Pics soon!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Up till 4 am last night trimming the Shemale/Jilly Bean. Got a bunch of seeds I wasn't expecting. The flowers have a new aroma that is not Jilly or Mulanje. Pics soon!



like an orange haze smell almost bubblegum?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

@Jozikins - I am glad you liked it! I was expecting more comments about that one hehe.

How is it going for you Joz?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

I need to go check it again with a fresh nose


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

get a job soon mo.. LOL Id have a hard time trimming sober. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

*Outdoor Gardening Tips*

You can add plants to your garden that attract beneficial predators like ladybugs and mantids. Earthworm compost is also talked about as a preventative for whiteflies.

I love watching the wasps of various sizes eating the aphids in the spring. In the summer about this time of year I get these blue wasps that go around hunting under hidden places to get spiders. It is so cool!

*From Wikipedia:*
_The metallic-blue mud dauber, another sphecid, forgoes building a nest altogether and simply uses the abandoned nests of the other two species and preys primarily on spiders, including black widow spiders.[2] Blue mud daubers frequently appropriate old nests of black-and-yellow mud daubers. They carry water to them and recondition them for their own purposes. The two species commonly occupy the same barns, porches, or other nest sites._




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 24, 2014)

What I might lack in size I make up in quantity.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like a ganja forest ^^^


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 25, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3261053 What I might lack in size I make up in quantity.


Holy cow. i think i almost seen what heaven looks like.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 25, 2014)

Part of my mother room. 

Do your moms look like that??? 

I run a perpetual grow. Cloning to bud. Sell clones to support my expensive budding habbit. All organic. I also average over 2.5 pounds per 1000 watt light.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 25, 2014)

I keep my moms about this size personally


----------



## hyroot (Sep 25, 2014)

bristol farms has 2 rosemary palnts for $3.95


Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3261053 What I might lack in size I make up in quantity.



what no hamock


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Jozikins - I am glad you liked it! I was expecting more comments about that one hehe.
> 
> How is it going for you Joz?


It was too funny man, I've spent way too much time treading through mud on the internet and actually know what picture you were talking about.

It's going good over here, I got my master bed room packed with lamps and I got some prime cuts from some of the users here on RIU and things have been going well at the dispensary. 

Been hanging out with a lot of members lately too, we should all do a So Cal BBQ sometime.

I saw all your fancy LED equipment, how you liking all of that?




Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3261359 Part of my mother room.
> 
> Do your moms look like that???
> 
> I run a perpetual grow. Cloning to bud. Sell clones to support my expensive budding habbit. All organic. I also average over 2.5 pounds per 1000 watt light.


Looks a lot like my mom room. I have way too much, lol.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 25, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> It was too funny man, I've spent way too much time treading through mud on the internet and actually know what picture you were talking about.
> 
> It's going good over here, I got my master bed room packed with lamps and I got some prime cuts from some of the users here on RIU and things have been going well at the dispensary.
> 
> ...



Someguy was saying maybe in Nov for a bbq for everyone. Mo can do one too. I'd have everyone over. SomeGuy and Thumper are the only ones close to me. Its hot as fuck out here. My place is kind of small. Plenty of places to sit though.


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> It was too funny man, I've spent way too much time treading through mud on the internet and actually know what picture you were talking about.
> 
> It's going good over here, I got my master bed room packed with lamps and I got some prime cuts from some of the users here on RIU and things have been going well at the dispensary.
> 
> ...


I'm not at the same level as you guys but I would be down for a SoCal BBQ. I'd love to share some bowls with a few of you guys.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

@Jozikins - I am shutting down the indoor untill I build a shed. The humidity is not good for the room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

I will be there December 13 and 14. I know a few are getting together then. Dez said we could use his place too if needed. I cant wait to see cali! I have been to like 14 countries. Not to mention the cities and state i have lived and visited, but never been west of Dallas.
Love everybody's pics great work guys


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

When is JJs BBQ?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Jozikins - I am shutting down the indoor untill I build a shed. The humidity is not good for the room.


Don't have an AC in the room? Can you run fresh air?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2014)

Smoked a test J of the LaCon this morning..


smooth earthy taste, nice uplifting high
perfect this morning

gonna take down in a few days
tnx again Mo


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Someguy was saying maybe in Nov for a bbq for everyone. Mo can do one too. I'd have everyone over. SomeGuy and Thumper are the only ones close to me. Its hot as fuck out here. My place is kind of small. Plenty of places to sit though.



if you guys are ready ill will also be having a grand opening of the clinic ill be involved with bbq ribbs and links of all kinds in 1 month or 2, free


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

@thump easy - congratulations! Weather should be good  I love BBQ!

@BobBitchen - your LA Con looks very well tended. I am glad it got to go to such a good home!

@Mithrandir420 - I have AC and I was running the shit out of it. There was nothing rally good in the room so I stopped. I don't want to expose the room to possible water or fire damage so I am going to create a perfect grow shed like @SomeGuy has.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Here are a few of the seeds I have collected in the last few days:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 26, 2014)

its humid as fuck out here today. Its 99 degrees. I'm about 20 min from Thumper. Thank god for A/C

My bubble / dwc cloner blows. I'm picking up a pump tomorrow and building an aero cloner. Still after all this time only 6 clones rooted. 10 counting what I gave SomeGuy.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 26, 2014)

what are the strains u got there Mo


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 26, 2014)

and please can u post a pic of that outdoor monster and tell me some of the specifications of that grow ...i.e pot size veg time etc...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Which outdoor monster? Malawi 2012, Mulanje 2013, No monsters 2014..

Strains are:
TGA Jilly Bean
TGA Jesus OG 
TGA Quantum Kush
TGA Plushberry
LA Confidential F-Cut

Crossed with Love Child, MK Ultra, and Jilly Bean.

I just finished taking the next batch of seeds off of the 1 gallon LA Con. These could be from the Love Child, MK Ultra, or Jilly Bean males.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Someguy was saying maybe in Nov for a bbq for everyone. Mo can do one too. I'd have everyone over. SomeGuy and Thumper are the only ones close to me. Its hot as fuck out here. My place is kind of small. Plenty of places to sit though.


You must be pretty close to me as well then. November is not so hot out there. I'd host, but nobody would attend, I am way the fuck out in that sand. We could always do a BBQ in Arrowhead or Idyllwild, pick up a few camp sites for the day.



Mohican said:


> @Jozikins - I am shutting down the indoor untill I build a shed. The humidity is not good for the room.


You're going to build a shed to grow in? I've tried this before, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. It was a constant struggle, even though it was a very well equipped shed.

I think JJ's BBQ is in December. Your seed harvest looks pretty good.



thump easy said:


> if you guys are ready ill will also be having a grand opening of the clinic ill be involved with bbq ribbs and links of all kinds in 1 month or 2, free


That'd work. Then we wouldn't be blowing up anybodies pad and we wouldn't have to worry about any flower or clones that are brought.



hyroot said:


> its humid as fuck out here today. Its 99 degrees. I'm about 20 min from Thumper. Thank god for A/C
> 
> My bubble / dwc cloner blows. I'm picking up a pump tomorrow and building an aero cloner. Still after all this time only 6 clones rooted. 10 counting what I gave SomeGuy.


My last DWC batch was a flop, aero or DWC, you should be using a water chiller with this kind of weather. Last round I must not have been thinking and had a water chiller touching a 1kw ballast and couldn't get my water temp under 68, and got as high as 71, so it was slime galore. Sucks becuase now I have to flower out my moms as soon as my next batch roots and transplants to make up for the gap.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 27, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> You must be pretty close to me as well then. November is not so hot out there. I'd host, but nobody would attend, I am way the fuck out in that sand. We could always do a BBQ in Arrowhead or Idyllwild, pick up a few camp sites for the day.
> 
> 
> .



I'm out in the sand too in the valley past the wind mills


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Sand people hehe


----------



## hyroot (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

*Seed Collection*

Here are some pics from today's seed collecting:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 27, 2014)

wow look at all them lovely seeds. great job Mo, you rock as always.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 27, 2014)

So did you lose the Blue Dream after all? 

A shed can work, but you need to build it right. Lots of insulation and AC.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Which outdoor monster? Malawi 2012, Mulanje 2013, No monsters 2014..
> 
> Strains are:
> TGA Jilly Bean
> ...


nice crosses! wanted to show my buddy your monster plant, i think it was the malawi


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mo your seeds are beautiful I keep finding huge dark ones in the Quantum, Jesus OG and so on. Was it the darker ones that were pollinated by the Africans?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

@Andrew2112 - Yes, the Mulanje makes some amazing big dark seeds!

@glockdoc - I will post some pics of the 2012 grow.

@Mithrandir420 - Yes, I lost her. She loved the aero-cloner but she clogged it all up. When I put her back outside she just died! I am going to check her for seeds today and add them to my Blue Dream cross seed collection. Maybe there is a killer pheno in there.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

OK - I am rewriting my 2012 season thread to include the pictures that were deleted by Photobucket.

*Mohican's 2012 Season*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 27, 2014)

heading over and gonna make sure i can read it all as you post it. Bro you can grow and thank you for showing us growers how you do it.  and this is for you   and love from midwest..


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, it would drive me nuts having unknown seeds. At least you have the room to grow them out.  

I can get another cut of the BD to you.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

It would be terrible if they were unknown crap fathers. However, these fathers are all fire! I am also getting pretty good at identifying seeds by appearance.

When I get my growing environment set up the way I want it, I definitely want another cut! It is the best plant I have ever grown! 

Thank you Mr Wizard!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope I can enlist the help of my RIU friends to help me build the ultimate grow shed. Totally controlled environment!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 27, 2014)

I have not grown blue dream but its on my list.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

It is fast, easy and very frosty. The smell and smoke is very dreamy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Demise of the Blue Dream







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 27, 2014)

looks like cousin it or captain cave man


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Garden Update

North Garden






South Garden




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to get out there and collect more seeds!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 27, 2014)

I would look at all areas of my house and garage and work real hard to come up with a solution indoors before I built a shed. Here's the thing about a shed... you need an entrance room where you can change shoes and to provide a buffer against bugs. You need a good AC and very good insulation, especially in the roof. Every time you go to it you go outside and cross yard. Every time is another chance for contamination. (IMO, of course.) Use your garage and build a shed for whatever is currently in there.

I'd like to see you in a solid dialed in room, working 2 - 3 strains max. I think it would showcase your growing skills.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to just rent a warehouse and start a collective.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to just rent a warehouse and start a collective.



Me and my buddy from Co are trying to by next March. He is moving back. No city councils in Co will hear us til mid 2016 . We figure we need about $50k to do it right. I have the lights covered no problem.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to just rent a warehouse and start a collective.


I have been seriously thinking about the same thing recently.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2014)

Blue Dream x Love, MK, Jilly






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to just rent a warehouse and start a collective.


Or a farm in the hills and use the big hid in the sky


----------



## hyroot (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Or a farm in the hills and use the big hid in the sky



have a hoop tent with some lights for cloudy days and winter.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

I know a guy who has a 20,000 square ft warehouse for rent with 14-20 ft ceilings. that would rock. first i would have to have 100 solar panels and battery backup just to start it. So $35k plus another 50k in lights ect. maybe if i win the lottery.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Getting the start up capital is one of the hardest parts of starting any business.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 28, 2014)

Thats why you team up with a few people. Its easier for each person to come up with 10k - 20k than the whole thing. Solar you can get for zero down. I can get lights fronted as long as I pay them back within a year. Me n my buddy are trying to get it going in march. with the dispensary too. on top of the grow. Theres rental space for the dispensary, glass cases, security guard and security system, computers, register, safes, etc... Of course if me n my buddy n Mo and couple of you guys teamed up. It would be awesome. Less work and less people we have to hire. We are all big time organic heads.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

I was talking to investors two years ago about doing it in Washington. I love to grow good organic bud for people


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Let me know when you guys do it. I'll vend to you.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 28, 2014)

i recently declined my offer for the dispensary the legal paper work is crazy pretty much i cant come on hear or share anything a disclosure form no sharing information pictures of strains or strain info?even if its great info i would have to run a wear house and a store with a skeleton crew for the grow side, they want 7 years and i cant go work for the competition or surrounding areas if i quit or get fired that means i cant donate to anyone? i don't plan on being in California for longer than 2 years so i declined the offer i have plans on moving to Missouri, the contract is like 35 pages long??? a lot of words i don't understand, but let me warn you guys i hope you can get along people change when money gets in the picture its very hard this would have been the third for me man and it gets hairy real fast its hard i wish you guys the best i hope it works out for you guys ill be looking forward to the clone section...


----------



## hyroot (Sep 28, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i recently declined my offer for the dispensary the legal paper work is crazy pretty much i cant come on hear or share anything a disclosure form no sharing information pictures of strains or strain info?even if its great info i would have to run a wear house and a store with a skeleton crew for the grow side, they want 7 years and i cant go work for the competition or surrounding areas if i quit or get fired that means i cant donate to anyone? i don't plan on being in California for longer than 2 years so i declined the offer i have plans on moving to Missouri, the contract is like 35 pages long??? a lot of words i don't understand, but let me warn you guys i hope you can get along people change when money gets in the picture its very hard this would have been the third for me man and it gets hairy real fast its hard i wish you guys the best i hope it works out for you guys ill be looking forward to the clone section...


that's why you obtain legal advice. Have a lawyer explain each part. Cover all your bases.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Thats why you team up with a few people. Its easier for each person to come up with 10k - 20k than the whole thing. Solar you can get for zero down. I can get lights fronted as long as I pay them back within a year. Me n my buddy are trying to get it going in march. with the dispensary too. on top of the grow. Theres rental space for the dispensary, glass cases, security guard and security system, computers, register, safes, etc... Of course if me n my buddy n Mo and couple of you guys teamed up. It would be awesome. Less work and less people we have to hire. We are all big time organic heads.


So you moving to CO to do it? I could be in a spot to invest, maybe join in. i would have to sell allot and maybe my harley. I really would love to do growing full time over working. I really have to sit down and figure this out. I might know of one who would invest like 50k. He got paid big time from agent orange. $385k back pay and he is up for medicine. i know this partners is tuff so each would have there space and there part of the bills. It would be challenging.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> So you moving to CO to do it? I could be in a spot to invest, maybe join in. i would have to sell allot and maybe my harley. I really would love to do growing full time over working. I really have to sit down and figure this out. I might know of one who would invest like 50k. He got paid big time from agent orange. $385k back pay and he is up for medicine. i know this partners is tuff so each would have there space and there part of the bills. It would be challenging.


I think its going to be Cali. My buddy is in Co. He is a geologist. His company offered him a position out here. With the few city councils he checked with in Co. Near Fort Collins.They wont hear or allow anymore dispensaries til 2016. In Cali it's easier to get it going here before legalization happens. It's still up in the air where we'll be. Ima bust my ass to make it happen.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the cold. I for some reason like 4 seasons.


----------



## yktind (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I hope I can enlist the help of my RIU friends to help me build the ultimate grow shed. Totally controlled environment!


I can use a hammer and a screw gun! Add about 2 years experience in carpentry (this was building temporary structures though so don't ask me to build a house. We build and design trade show exhibits).


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> I can use a hammer and a screw gun! Add about 2 years experience in carpentry (this was building temporary structures though so don't ask me to build a house. We build and design trade show exhibits).


I'll lend a hand
I can lean on a shovel & point at stuff


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

construction / bbq party?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Barn Raising! I need to go check my lotto numbers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Spent all day yesterday collecting seeds from the Jesus OG bubble clone.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

you have a ton of seeds now mo! What about the bud? you making hash again? I would love to get an in person tutorial on bubble hash.  

Sheds are great but the hot months make it tough. but still.. running lights at night and mine still do ok with the heat.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> you have a ton of seeds now mo! What about the bud? you making hash again? I would love to get an in person tutorial on bubble hash.
> 
> Sheds are great but the hot months make it tough. but still.. running lights at night and mine still do ok with the heat.





SomeGuy said:


> you have a ton of seeds now mo! What about the bud? you making hash again? I would love to get an in person tutorial on bubble hash.
> 
> Sheds are great but the hot months make it tough. but still.. running lights at night and mine still do ok with the heat.



you can't see the whole process in one day. It takes a bout 5 days to a week. Matt Rize and Frenchy Canolli have tutorial videos on you tube


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

I know once its extracted there is more processing. I just want the washing/filtering part. The drying, freezing, pressing etc.. seems like more of a refinement process and less about the actual extraction.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Exactly!

I would love to show you. These bubble clone seeded plants are so full of caterpillar crap and such that I wouldn't want to run it. I did get a good pile of Quantum Kush and some shemale. I might run those but it really takes at least half a pound of sugar trim and flarfy buds to make primo hash. The Mulanje was the last plant I had that produced that kind of trim.

It was hard throwing away a couple of the seed filled buds last night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

My understanding is that crapped up stuff is great for water extracts since the water solubles go away? I would have to do a mixed run for that much trim but that is what I do anyway. I would only want top grade and bottom grade bags. One for smoking and one for eating.  

I usually just dry ice hash my trim and throw that into capsule mix. Then I butter everything else. I would love to start making bubble first and then work it into the cooking.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

I chopped the outdoor psychosis and engineers dream btw. They are hanging. I saw the first sign of Caterpillar crap and chopped. I checked and no bugs so I think I got em before they did. Maybe a week or two early. But better than rotted out.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Water extract does clean away all of these impurities. I let these plants go way past perfect so the seeds would be mature. I have plenty of medicine and dry sift to keep me once I am medicating again. 

If anybody has some sugar trim they want washed I am happy to do a class!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mo I'd like to sit in on that class too if I could
also about your build, I can also swing a hammer, screw gun, & help with electrical work


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> My understanding is that crapped up stuff is great for water extracts since the water solubles go away? I would have to do a mixed run for that much trim but that is what I do anyway. I would only want top grade and bottom grade bags. One for smoking and one for eating.
> 
> I usually just dry ice hash my trim and throw that into capsule mix. Then I butter everything else. I would love to start making bubble first and then work it into the cooking.


Not really true. The quality of your trim determines the quality of your hash. If its dirty or covered in pm its trash. if you threw water leaves on there. It would lower the quality of the hash.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

how about poorly cured flower ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

gotcha. honestly I kinda want to process this way to get mostly the work bag for edibles..LOL If I did a quality run of buds for smoking how much would have to be ran? Maybe I could run a qp of bud after the new year for some primo smoke hash.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> how about poorly cured flower ?



with dry flowers or trim. You want to cure it for at least 3 months so the terpenes polymerize


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

That was my plan caus I sure fucked up my last run...lol


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> gotcha. honestly I kinda want to process this way to get mostly the work bag for edibles..LOL If I did a quality run of buds for smoking how much would have to be ran? Maybe I could run a qp of bud after the new year for some primo smoke hash.


How much you get depends on the trichome development. But a hp of trim or bud is the most my machine can take at one time. Its better to have all 8 bags. the work 220, 200, and 190 are trash, then 160 and 120 are for edibles, the 25 can be for edibles or smoke too. then the 90, 73 and 45 you smoke also. You get more medical attributes from making butter or oil with flowers vs hash


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

I dont care for the green taste of edibles made with flower, & so I wanted to hash the nasty tasting stuff I have


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

The only things I would be worried about are fungus and pesticides. Resin is very durable and waterproof. If there is resin you can get a good product with careful washing and rinsing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The only things I would be worried about are fungus and pesticides. Resin is very durable and waterproof. If there is resin you can get a good product with careful washing and rinsing.


No mold or pesticides of any kind, just jarred to soon & is harsh to smoke


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like we have two of us interested mo. I will have some good amount of trim in a month or so. A LOT more after the new year. I need to up my production. Family members need skin meds and edibles. And me of course...LOL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I have tried fresh, frozen, dried, sun dried...

All produced great product. However my favorite was the fresh! 

Curing is for reducing the harshness of the plant material. You do not need to bother with this when you are making hash.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I dont care for the green taste of edibles made with flower, & so I wanted to hash the nasty tasting stuff I have



well with the refining process SomeGuy does to clean the butter. Remove plant matter. There shouldn't be any green taste. Butter is very concentrated. I made edibles before running half ganja butter and half normal butter for taste. It was still pretty potent. Also adding sea salt halfway through simmering butter helps with flavor too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Agreed. I have made other extracts that smell and taste great with zero cure. I find fresh frozen or ultra dry work really well for my other extracts. I imagine it is similar


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be making some fresh frozen in a couple weeks too.'


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

We can run small batches. You will just be disappointed with the amount of hash. You will love it - but it will be gone very quickly 

It all depends on the strain also. The Mulanje was not a huge resin producer. I am sure a pound of Jesus OG would produce twice the amount of hash!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

hyroot said:


> well with the refining process SomeGuy does to clean the butter. Remove plant matter. There shouldn't be any green taste. Butter is very concentrated. I made edibles before running half ganja butter and half normal butter for taste. It was still pretty potent. Also adding sea salt halfway through simmering butter helps with flavor too.



If i made my butter with bubble hash there would be NO green taste at all. Probably wouldnt be able to tell the caramels from a normal one.

it is pretty easy my current method though


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

Shed raising Hash class?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

The Malawi Coconut oil was made with bubble hash. It had a hashy taste still. I like the taste so I am not sure whether it is the same taste you are describing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

no mine is usually almost so green its black. so the bubble would allow me to hit a more potent level with it all.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Let me know when you guys want to wash some trims. I am not sure how much longer I will be available.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Let me know when you guys want to wash some trims. I am not sure how much longer I will be available.



You got a new job? Editor of high times or weed world or what


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I might work with a friend who is starting a new site called The O Scene!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Let me know when you guys want to wash some trims. I am not sure how much longer I will be available.



So you wont have weekends to dick around with a bunch of stoners??? I hope its a job mo.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I might work with a friend who is starting a new site called The O Scene!



Like the oc weekly?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes and no. A place to find out what is going on in Orange County. More like the old Calendar in the LA Times meets Huffington Post meets RIU


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mo i smoked some of my blueberry bubble hash (over 4 months cured) WOW OMG UNREAL is all i have to say. The BLueberry taste has left the perfume taste like black hash from Amsterdam is in play now. I have enough for 4 more smokes of it with a few friends. I will wait another 4 months and do another taste. It has super deep hits i almost lost a lung from it. I felt it threw my whole body and at first got antsy then 5 minutes later calmed and couldnt really move much for 10 minutes then the BB came out and i had to get up and move. I went and did some stuff in the garden.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds awesome and scary at the same time! I would love to make some blue dream pressed hash!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 29, 2014)

I need to learn the ways of concentrate making. 

I have an elbow of blue dream that didn't make the cut that I would like to do something with.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

mojos og outdoor
x
9lb hammer x fudo mayo male

This is all cootz recipe adjusted
peat, coco, recycled soil, neem meal, kelp meal, rock dust, crab meal, oyster shell flour.





indoor mojos og day 53


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

I need to find me a pack of those Mojo's what banks got them  that looks like some danks right there.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I need to find me a pack of those Mojo's what banks got them  that looks like some danks right there.



Its from Top Hat Genetics.




Only a few people will get that one..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican Bank (AKA - Top Hat)!

MOJOS = Mohican's Jesus OG x Scott's OG


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks man! I didn't think anybody noticed! Perfect emoji!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2014)

TOP HAT, wow, sick. Congratulations!
Gawd thats a gorgeous picture. i like it,
TOP HAT genetics
. sweet. I was wondering what you were going to be doing with all those seeds. Good luck the skys the limit!  did you make any postcards or posters of it yet I wanna hang it in my studio?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I added some more posts to the 2012 season reprint:

*2012 Season*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2014)

haha, there are some REALLY REALLY good pictures of you Moe ,
with your TOP HAT on. lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

I just added another reprint thread of my 2012 indoor grow so the picture links can be fixed. Also added a few new pics:

*2012 Malawi Indoor Grow*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sounds awesome and scary at the same time! I would love to make some blue dream pressed hash!


Bro make some and let it cure. I cured mine with my BB buds in the same jar.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I need to learn the ways of concentrate making.
> 
> I have an elbow of blue dream that didn't make the cut that I would like to do something with.


Hit google and type Frenchy hash. use his pressing method. but if you dont have a machine to extract it use a drill/mixer and bags. then let it cure a long time. or just make butter with it.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree would love some of mojo also.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've actually been looking at some of the closed loop butane extractors, and vacuum ovens.. Pricey but really really nice. Fantastic end product, too.

I have used Frenchys method to press some kief into hash. It was OK. I may go with some bubble bags and a washing machine because of the cost. I prefer a correctly purged solvent extract, though. Best I ever had was a CO2 extract. (That's out of my realm though. Very high price tags on the equipment)


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 30, 2014)

hyroot said:


> bristol farms has 2 rosemary palnts for $3.95
> 
> 
> 
> what no hamock


No time for naps with the size of my garden.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

I was hearing about O2 extraction a couple of years ago. CO2 seems to be the one that people are pursuing. This industry will all be factory-driven in the future.

Washing machine is so easy and the product is very clean. I wonder what can be extracted from the wash water. It always smells so amazing!


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have tried fresh, frozen, dried, sun dried...
> 
> All produced great product. However my favorite was the fresh!
> 
> Curing is for reducing the harshness of the plant material. You do not need to bother with this when you are making hash.


Fresh frozen trim works great. No drying needed. Subzero freezer works best. Then cold alcohol extraction. No chlorophyll. No leftover nutes drawn out either. Purge and done.


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> ...
> 
> Washing machine is so easy and the product is very clean. I wonder what can be extracted from the wash water. It always smells so amazing!


I always feed my garden and/or my cannabis in vegetative mode with the waste water of bubblehash.
I've tried to measure the ec and it was around 0.6... one gentle feeding or more depending on how much water you have to use for extracting 

Maybe Frenchy could feed a whole field of ganja with one extract session


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to invest in co2 next year. Best thing about co2 is you can do moldy bud and it destroys the mold. So I can profit from others loss..... Lol. If you grow outdoors you will have mold sometime. It sucks. I dry it and burn in the fire pit. Then she'd a tear.......


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

I feed the water and the material to my blueberries  

I had a bunch of baby plants growing in my blueberry patch!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

Mold and pests attack weak plants. I try to make the plants happy and healthy. The Mulanje in the compost pile was the healthiest plant I have ever grown. Minimal bugs with only a few patches of bugs on fan leaves. It really sold me on the benefits of compost. Now I need to build a giant bin for making worm compost. I also want to get some rabbits and chickens.

Oh no - not more chores! Maybe I need to hire a helper. Somebody to climb the ladder hehe


----------



## hyroot (Sep 30, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I'm going to invest in co2 next year. Best thing about co2 is you can do moldy bud and it destroys the mold. So I can profit from others loss..... Lol. If you grow outdoors you will have mold sometime. It sucks. I dry it and burn in the fire pit. Then she'd a tear.......


I don't think so. 190 proof can remove botytris and pm with sieving through 0.2 micron or a fungacide while plant is still alive. Any other type of mold can't be removed. If co2 could remove mold. You would be able remove mold with your own breath. Not possible. Co2 extracts still have to be refined the same way bho is. It's still a solvent. Imo lower quality than ice wax or hash.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 30, 2014)

The reality for me is that any concentrates I make are for me and maybe 1 - 3 of my close friends. In the end I will likely do ice water and butane. I can afford to buy a vac chamber or even a vac oven if needed, but only for processing very small quantities. I don't expect or plan on becoming a frenchy or matt rize or crown extracts. But I would like to be able to produce a clean, quality product no matter what method I use.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

I just dont like the hazards that come with Butane. I make awesome Qwiso but I really like the ice wax. safe to make and cleans the material of water solubles. Next year I think I need a 20gl washing machine. I have the bags already. 

I currently am trying to swap to all led in the next 6 months so other $$ projects with mj will have to wait... LOL!


----------



## yktind (Sep 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Hit google and type Frenchy hash. use his pressing method. but if you dont have a machine to extract it use a drill/mixer and bags. then let it cure a long time. or just make butter with it.


No Drill, Just a gentle stir with a big spoon is all that is needed. I actually don't really stir, more of a push the material around. So that everything comes in contact with the ice water. All we are doing is freezing the tip of the trich and breaking it off. Then separating it through the different bags (for a crude explanation)


----------



## hyroot (Sep 30, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> The reality for me is that any concentrates I make are for me and maybe 1 - 3 of my close friends. In the end I will likely do ice water and butane. I can afford to buy a vac chamber or even a vac oven if needed, but only for processing very small quantities. I don't expect or plan on becoming a frenchy or matt rize or crown extracts. But I would like to be able to produce a clean, quality product no matter what method I use.


there's no such thing as 100% clean pure bho. At best 95%. Average is 70% Even when winterized and purged for 5 days in a vac oven. In that can of refined n butane there's *benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane*, *petroleum*, . Fyi those vac chambers with a hand brake. Don't do anything. Water extracts is the cleanest. Keep in mind butane is made from crude oil. You are inhaling all those chemicals into your body.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll take my chances.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes I agree that bubble hash(frenchy style) cant be beet. My BB at over 4 months is unreal. I suggest you make some and cure it at 4 months taste some and you will be amazed. I cant wait for 1 year.. Frenchy wherever you are my bro God bless you and love is with you for all you have shown us.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

160u dry sift


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 1, 2014)

hyroot said:


> 160u dry sift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265245


very nice. can you heat roll it? my dry ice doesnt work well with heat rolling.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> very nice. can you heat roll it? my dry ice doesnt work well with heat rolling.


I haven't tried. I was just thinking about trying to press it.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 1, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I haven't tried. I was just thinking about trying to press it.


can your press handle 190 degrees for 5 minutes? if so try it but you will have to cool it before removing it. I am not usre if it will gum up your press and make you have to clean it if you try it. Or maybe try some Frenchy hot water bottle roll method. just a thought bro. 

Hey check out my thread round 2. I have update pics.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> can your press handle 190 degrees for 5 minutes? if so try it but you will have to cool it before removing it. I am not usre if it will gum up your press and make you have to clean it if you try it. Or maybe try some Frenchy hot water bottle roll method. just a thought bro.
> 
> Hey check out my thread round 2. I have update pics.


I already know how to do Frenchy canolli's and pressed ice slabs.



frenchy style worked. Looks like bho budder lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

@hyroot - outstanding sift product! Which method did you use to sift?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - outstanding sift product! Which method did you use to sift?


I just used the 220 and the 160. Wrapped around a bowl. Gently rubbed the trim over the 220 with my hands. Tapped the screen a few times. Then scooped up the resins. Then wrapped the 160 around the bowl. Then used a card. The whole thing took a few min. Then I pressed it like Frenchy does.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweet! I need to try that method!

Any new pics of MOJOS or Jillanje?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! I need to try that method!
> 
> Any new pics of MOJOS or Jillanje?


ill take pics later. No more jillange. I didn't really like it. No trichomes at all and small buds. I still have the seeds. I've never been that much of a haze fan. Except super lemon haze


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

I never got a pump for a cloner. Pretty broke. Just paid rent and all other bills and some of my moms bills. I got rapid roooters. So will do clones shortly. @Mohican. Once they root. I'll roll into town. I thought I was cruising down last week for my sisters bday. She had other plans.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Hy!

I am shutting down for a while so I can concentrate on building the new grow spaces. So no need to bring any clones. They will only parrish.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Hy!
> 
> I am shutting down for a while so I can concentrate on building the new grow spaces. So no need to bring any clones. They will only parrish.
> 
> ...


I still have some huckleberry flowers. My buddy from Co left it behind when he visited. I was saving it for him. If you want some..... I'm also harvesting this weekend. The huckleberry probably has been curing since a month before the BBQ at SomeGuys.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 2, 2014)

mojos day 55


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

The Scott's OG has the curved leaf trait.

Scott's finishes very fast. Don't let it go too long. It won't end well.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The Scott's OG has the curved leaf trait.
> 
> Scott's finishes very fast. Don't let it go too long. It won't end well.


I'm chopping this weekend


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like you have a thrip infestation on those mojos.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I'm going to invest in co2 next year. Best thing about co2 is you can do moldy bud and it destroys the mold. So I can profit from others loss..... Lol. If you grow outdoors you will have mold sometime. It sucks. I dry it and burn in the fire pit. Then she'd a tear.......


i liked bho personally i gave my oven away and my purging pan or chamber away and my 500$ pump to my budy who won the cleanest concentrate at the secrete cup hear in so cal he won it by 18 ppm's with outdoor, but he was wishing for the oboma trim & the tripple platnuim gsc trim he didnt eneter it they offerd him to much money and he donated it but i love the process buckner funnel dry ice seperating the fats and lipids.. i heard its not the thing to do so i got rid of my equipment i gave it away free... jail sucks so i dont want anything to do with that sort of thing... im going mo's way and buble hash is all im gona try to perfect...this is his work with my aroe ponic trimof the presidential cookies


----------



## hyroot (Oct 2, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Looks like you have a thrip infestation on those mojos.


I was battling spider mites a few weeks. Ago. One pheno of plush berry. Was attracting them. After i added rosemary and mint plants to the room they left. I discontinued that pb pheno too.. Ima add a humidifier too. It's been pretty dry lately. They got a few leaves on the mojos and a few leaves on one quantum. That's it. The desert is a bitch. Before moving here. I had not had a pest at all in years. I think the humidifier will help with this environment. The mites showed up after a gnarly storm.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I was battling spider mites a few weeks. Ago. One pheno of plush berry. Was attracting them. After i added rosemary and mint plants to the room they left. I discontinued that pb pheno too.. Ima add a humidifier too. It's been pretty dry lately. They got a few leaves on the mojos and a few leaves on one quantum. That's it. The desert is a bitch. Before moving here. I had not had a pest at all in years. I think the humidifier will help with this environment. The mites showed up after a gnarly storm.


I didn't want to say the "M word".


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> 160u dry sift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265245


Looks Awesome, Hy. What did you use as the screen?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 2, 2014)

yktind said:


> Looks Awesome, Hy. What did you use as the screen?



bubblebags 220µ and 160µ


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> bubblebags 220µ and 160µ


My bad I saw that. Did you use bubble bags or did you end up getting the set you posted on frenchy's thread?

NVM - I just read french'y thread:



hyroot said:


> I used bubble bags. Wrapped one bag around a bowl. The 220 first. Rub the trim gently by hand for 30 seconds. Then tapped the screen a few times. Collected the resin. Then wrapped the 160 bag around a bowl. And did the card method. For 10-15 seconds. That was it.


Great job man!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

@thump easy - that is some nice bling!!! How well did it medicate?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2014)

how about i save you some this next round and you tell me??


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

I won't argue with that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

nice score mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

*Garden Update*

Here are some pics from the slowly shrinking garden.

New SOG x Love sprouts:








Seeded Clone cart:





Jilly Bean Hyroot Cut:





Jesus OG #3 Reveg Tree:








Screen room - I took the pictures at an angle that reveals the screen. My garden and pool were ravaged by animals last night and I lost my two ripe tangerines:










It was only 94 degrees when I went out and took these pictures.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Love the screen room. My neighborhood is infested with rabbits, so the only way I could have a garden is in such a room. Perhaps I should build one this winter.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

I started with cubes to cover my blueberries. I decided it would be easier to enclose the whole garden. Oops 







Here is some Malawi Brittle @Jozikins made for me from my overage:




It smells just like chocolate Thai!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 3, 2014)

Beautiful plants Mo. I cant believe yo0u have animals that eat oranges. Squirrels? Opossums? I have both those and they don't eat my oranges. Also raccoons. It was 102 today. I almost made the mistake of chopping 4 of my bushes. They are ripe. It always seems when I want to chop there is a Santa Ana wind that dries the crap out of my cure. How do you deal with the Santa Ana dryness? I need to work on my cure technique. I want to do hang dry for a few days until crunchy outside but still moist. Put into paper bag for a few and rotate. Then bottle with hygrometer at 62% RH. Any advice? Thx @hyroot your amber taffy looks bomb! GT





Mohican said:


> I started with cubes to cover my blueberries. I decided it would be easier to enclose the whole garden. Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I started with cubes to cover my blueberries. I decided it would be easier to enclose the whole garden. Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry i have to share this with you but in the late 80 and early 90 i had to spray my mexican brick weed with yoohoo to lie to my friends and tell them it was chocolate tie... to this day i have no idea what that realy is.. lolz but it shure smelled like chocolate and tasted like it lolz...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2014)

LMAO u guys crack me up! that's hysterical thump eazy, ur a riot!
Mo those screen boxes you made are the fuckin bomb. I love them. nice tidy garden. very nice. u leave quite an impression with me. RESPECT.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 4, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> Beautiful plants Mo. I cant believe yo0u have animals that eat oranges. Squirrels? Opossums? I have both those and they don't eat my oranges. Also raccoons. It was 102 today. I almost made the mistake of chopping 4 of my bushes. They are ripe. It always seems when I want to chop there is a Santa Ana wind that dries the crap out of my cure. How do you deal with the Santa Ana dryness? I need to work on my cure technique. I want to do hang dry for a few days until crunchy outside but still moist. Put into paper bag for a few and rotate. Then bottle with hygrometer at 62% RH. Any advice? Thx @hyroot your amber taffy looks bomb! GT


The longer the dry, the better. I hang mine in a small closet and let them dry over 4 - 7 days. Anything under 4 is too fast. I don't go to paper bags, I go straight to jars. If I did my job right I won't need to burp them to correct the RH in the jars. If the RH is high I burp till it's where I want it then let them sit. 

If temps are too high you will need to dry in a cooler room.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> The longer the dry, the better. I hang mine in a small closet and let them dry over 4 - 7 days. Anything under 4 is too fast. I don't go to paper bags, I go straight to jars. If I did my job right I won't need to burp them to correct the RH in the jars. If the RH is high I burp till it's where I want it then let them sit.
> 
> If temps are too high you will need to dry in a cooler room.


Thanks Mith


----------



## hyroot (Oct 4, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im sorry i have to share this with you but in the late 80 and early 90 i had to spray my mexican brick weed with yoohoo to lie to my friends and tell them it was chocolate tie... to this day i have no idea what that realy is.. lolz but it shure smelled like chocolate and tasted like it lolz...


its the weed you get from the cholos at the park. It's chocolate Thai eyy...odelay


----------



## hyroot (Oct 4, 2014)

is it worth trying to make some dry sift with whole buds if they're not very frosty? Any thoughts. Debating on using the left overs from last batch of the jillangie and mojos from seeds. They were no where near as frosty as plants this round. I have a shitload of super frosty fresh frozen trim. I'm waiting to get a new RO system before making ice wax and hash. I kind of want to make some dry sift with old buds.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2014)

@hyroot - make butter! The chocolate smell seems to come from some sativas. I remember the dirtweed with the brown shit sprayed on it that they were calling chocolate Thai! That shit smelled sweet. Chocolate sativas smell bitter like cocoa powder.

@greenthumb111 - My drying room is sealed pretty well and stays at about 50% RH when the buds are drying. I like to leave some bud leaves on to protect the resin while I am handling the flowers. I dry until the stems break. It always seems too dry and then it is perfect for storing.

@Andrew2112 - How was the cure on the dry buds?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - make butter! The chocolate smell seems to come from some sativas. I remember the dirtweed with the brown shit sprayed on it that they were calling chocolate Thai! That shit smelled sweet. Chocolate sativas smell bitter like cocoa powder.
> 
> @greenthumb111 - My drying room is sealed pretty well and stays at about 50% RH when the buds are drying. I like to leave some bud leaves on to protect the resin while I am handling the flowers. I dry until the stems break. It always seems too dry and then it is perfect for storing.
> 
> @Andrew2112 - How was the cure on the dry buds?


I killed another 4 caterpillars today. That makes about 12 all together and after I sprayed with spinosad. I guess I need to spray a couple of times. It is funny that they don't like certain plants or certain stages of maturity. GT


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 4, 2014)

I cure in the 60's and store in the 50's.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

I worry when they don't want to eat a plant. I usually pick the phenos and strains the bugs like


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

Got a ton of Plushberry seeds tonight! Some are black!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hell yea good score i am loving the honeybees ( plushberry x grape stomper\platinum og) right now. Have wanted to give plushberry a go.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I cure in the 60's and store in the 50's.


How do you keep it at 60? I plan on hanging in a closet with a fan on low. I want to buy a hygrometer to gauge the RH. I need to cure about 4 plants now as my other ones will be done in about 1 month. Shit I guess that means it is trim time. These first ones wont be bad though. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Got a ton of Plushberry seeds tonight! Some are black!


Like I said, with all those males at your place I am surprised you don't have all seeds


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 5, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> How do you keep it at 60? I plan on hanging in a closet with a fan on low. I want to buy a hygrometer to gauge the RH. I need to cure about 4 plants now as my other ones will be done in about 1 month. Shit I guess that means it is trim time. These first ones wont be bad though. GT


Do what Simon Says... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-perfect-cure-every-time.514841/

I use a hygrometer to measure RH in the jars. If you have dried right and jarred at the right time they should end up somewhere in the 60% range.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Do what Simon Says...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-perfect-cure-every-time.514841/
> 
> I use a hygrometer to measure RH in the jars. If you have dried right and jarred at the right time they should end up somewhere in the 60% range.


Yea I read the RIU sticky on a perfect cure. I will follow the instructions. Thx Mith


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

hey Mo
here is the LaCon last week


tnx for your help bro


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

Almost ready! You are going to have some killer smoke! The fade looks perfect.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 5, 2014)

some quantum kush pressed scissor hash


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Quick pic of some sinmint cookies...greenhouse looking great mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

How does it smell now?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Almost ready! You are going to have some killer smoke! The fade looks perfect.


Hey Mo do you have any pics of your sealed cure area? I should build one or use my closet and trick it out. I need some odor control for sure. I am going to that hydro place on beach this tuesday to get the rack. What do you do for ordors in your cure box? Carbon? Thx GT


----------



## hyroot (Oct 6, 2014)

quantum kush


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2014)

My cure area is in my grow room. It is just a small 300 square foot spare room with a door and a window. No special venting or filters other than a portable AC unit.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2014)

@hyroot - your QK looks amazing! How does it smell/smoke?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - your QK looks amazing! How does it smell/smoke?


Thanks. It's still hanging. Smells like candy kush.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine had a very sweet smell with earthy undertones. I can't wait to try it!

I had a great interview today. I should be back working in a couple weeks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great to here! Good luck


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

I finally took the time to mix up some nutes and feed the plants in the garden. I have been so bad


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

I picked up some dry ice
and hashed that trash this morning Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

How did the screen work? Did you use the jar method? How does it smoke?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How did the screen work? Did you use the jar method? How does it smoke?


Yea, I the used jar, 
the screen clogged a bit so I kept moving to a clean area
between reloads.
probably not the greatest tasting, but a 100% improvement 
from the nasty tasting flwrs


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

Did you shake the jar good and hard? I also add more ice when I add the material to the jar. Keeps it cold and avoids the clogging.

Did you get sticky powder everywhere?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you shake the jar good and hard? I also add more ice when I add the material to the jar. Keeps it cold and avoids the clogging.
> 
> Did you get sticky powder everywhere?


I shook as hard as I could _*without*_ getting everything covered lol
I'll use more ice next time
still have about 9# of ice left

think I'll do some more in the morning
tnx for the help
a couple of other pix on my thread ☟


----------



## MD914 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Mine had a very sweet smell with earthy undertones. I can't wait to try it!
> 
> I had a great interview today. I should be back working in a couple weeks


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2014)

mojos #1


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the node spacing on her hyroot! Looks great!

I'm still gonna pop mine and name my pheno mo g kush


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Mine had a very sweet smell with earthy undertones. I can't wait to try it!
> 
> I had a great interview today. I should be back working in a couple weeks


YaY!! Good luck to you Mo.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 8, 2014)

hyroot said:


> mojos #1
> 
> View attachment 3269659


Nice  

Bathroom appears to be immaculate too


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

@hyroot That gives me something to look forward to for sure.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @hyroot That gives me something to look forward to for sure.


that's the same pheno you have


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome

It seems to have come around with new growth. starting to vegg. I think it likes my new led bars... LOL The 9lb and the two xxx clones are slow but seem rooted. In all fairness i put them in bigger containers so they have farther to go to hit the rez and really start growing. The xxx mom is flowering outdoors and looking pretty healthy.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Awesome
> 
> It seems to have come around with new growth. starting to vegg. I think it likes my new led bars... LOL The 9lb and the two xxx clones are slow but seem rooted. In all fairness i put them in bigger containers so they have farther to go to hit the rez and really start growing. The xxx mom is flowering outdoors and looking pretty healthy.


the xxx is very slow. The 9lb is a fast growing plant stretches a lot too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

hyroot said:


> the xxx is very slow. The 9lb is a fast growing plant stretches a lot too.



Yea I saw some new growth last night. I am sure once the roots hit the rez it will take off.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yea I saw some new growth last night. I am sure once the roots hit the rez it will take off.



here the shark shock is growing twice as slow as everything else. All.the other plants tower over the shark shock. Is that normal?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 8, 2014)

The smell has become more intense for sure. The smoke is great, as for the smells, the Blue Dream is very sweet lemon, the Scott's OG is more earthy, and the Malawi Gold smells sweet, which struck me as odd. I thought it was stinky when you grew it. 


Mohican said:


> @hyroot - make butter! The chocolate smell seems to come from some sativas. I remember the dirtweed with the brown shit sprayed on it that they were calling chocolate Thai! That shit smelled sweet. Chocolate sativas smell bitter like cocoa powder.
> 
> @greenthumb111 - My drying room is sealed pretty well and stays at about 50% RH when the buds are drying. I like to leave some bud leaves on to protect the resin while I am handling the flowers. I dry until the stems break. It always seems too dry and then it is perfect for storing.
> 
> @Andrew2112 - How was the cure on the dry buds?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

Yea it grew a bit slow. Chaka had more problems with it than I did. I am about to chop two plants of it so I will know in a few weeks if its a long term keeper or not. Looks really good.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

@Andrew2112 - The Malawi and Mulanje both have very fruity herbal smells. Basil sometimes and Old Spice cologne sometimes. The extracts have the wonderful sativa chocolate scent


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

@hyroot - the one in the background looks like Scott's. Golf balls on a stick 

JOG is more of a cola producer. How does it smell? Is it as sticky as the JOG?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - the one in the background looks like Scott's. Golf balls on a stick
> 
> JOG is more of a cola producer. How does it smell? Is it as sticky as the JOG?


that's plushberry. A few days dryer.

mojos smells like rotten fruit with a hint of kush. Very frosty. I'm very curious to see how the other pheno will turn out.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the smell of the Plushberry. It also had some killer looking seeds


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2014)

I was dumping out the tray of trash trim in the compost pile outside when I was approached by a raccacoon! It got within two feet of me and growled. I growled back and it ran away. I don't know whether it thought I was feeding him or what. At least I didn't scream like a little girl!

Here are some of the seeds I collected this week:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 9, 2014)

here is the other pheno of mojos. Day 20. Last round from seed this pheno produced much larger colas. It veg's faster too. This t
round its under all led (a51). Not induction /led (Ig).


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 9, 2014)

@Mohican we have coons around my house a lot! They make the weirdest noise when they communicate. I thought I was getting robbed one night, there was 4 of them around my house making racket. Then the next morning I found one in my garage in the dogs food bag. Of course the typical trash all over the place too, curious little buggers lol.

when my parents were young they had a pet raccoon named Olly. I was just a baby but Ive seen pics of my mom with the coon on her shoulder. What's even cooler is my mom was still walking in the pic! Sometimes I forget she could walk... I was so young when everything went south for her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Mo, that's a load of pips man! Interesting you found near black seeds of the plush, I have some f4 smelly cherry pips so purple they're almost black. 

Hope your good man!?


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 9, 2014)

okay I have to show you my c99 under fluorescent lights at day 26 from flip.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Andrew2112 - The Malawi and Mulanje both have very fruity herbal smells. Basil sometimes and Old Spice cologne sometimes. The extracts have the wonderful sativa chocolate scent


It definitely has that sativa smell  I'm probably going to use some in coconut oil this week.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay I have to show you my c99 under fluorescent lights at day 26 from flip.


Nice DC. Mine also had those redish purple fan leaf stems


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was dumping out the tray of trash trim in the compost pile outside when I was approached by a raccacoon! It got within two feet of me and growled. I growled back and it ran away. I don't know whether it thought I was feeding him or what. At least I didn't scream like a little girl!
> 
> Here are some of the seeds I collected this week:
> 
> ...


I always carry a stick when I go out in my yard at night. Skunks, racoons and opossums. I am always afraid the chihuahua will go after a skunk. "At least I didn't scream like a little girl!" Now that made me grin. GT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2014)

wow those seeds are non stop at the MoMachine~
ive been so curious to see a picture of what the plant looks like before you pull the seeds out of their lil pods, are they like grape clusters and yhu have to peal away the skin?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

It isn't pretty! I am letting them get brown to let the seeds mature. The ones I took a month ago still had too many green seeds.

I was watering the little female under the male plant I yanked and the male puffed a big cloud when I hit it! It is still putting out pollen! I meant to cut it down when I repotted it to save the little female. I will get some pics tomorrow.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

@DC - The C99 looks amazing! I love the structure and the coloring. How does she smell? What is the resin like? Gooey, sandy,...?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

The MOJOS has a bunch of seedlings popping up out of the pot!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The MOJOS has a bunch of seedlings popping up out of the pot!


I had that happen top me one year. All of a sudden in November I had a winter crop. Didn't get very big and the smoke wasn't as potent. You better contol that pollen Mo. I dont want any unwanted pregnancies.  GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 10, 2014)

I went out this AM to water and thought I had been ripped. Turned out that the top of the one in the pic snapped off. Will post a pic in my journal.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

I had that happen once! The pot had fallen off of the deck and I thought it was gone!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DC - The C99 looks amazing! I love the structure and the coloring. How does she smell? What is the resin like? Gooey, sandy,...?


No smell unless i rub them then its a fruity skunk smell. They are young in flower still 30 days form flip yesterday 20 days since flowers started all over. She is so covered with trichomes. The new light is amazing. They are in small pots under it 1 gal=4 plants 2 gal =7 plants so will be lucky to get 1/2 oz from each but who knows. They have thick resin not sure yet of its color but am sure it will be orange/brown like there mom was. the big ones will be the yield and hash plants/patients. the smaller ones for personal. I cant wait till i can start popping seeds. I have auto's to run and a few sativas hybrids. Then it will be ghost/c99 and 8 other strains in the flower room will be fun. I will also have to do some breeding so hoping for a few good males. I also have Colorado thunder fuck in seed and cant wait to get that going i know i will keep a mother of it around. 25% thc tested from riddle and its sat dom so its a never ending high i am told/like the c99 i have.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 10, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> I went out this AM to water and thought I had been ripped. Turned out that the top of the one in the pic snapped off. Will post a pic in my journal.


hey you can finish it on water like a flower to get it mature more. Aspirin/water and cut stem each day a little for 10 days will help allot if you need too.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

*Garden Update*

I have been busy harvesting seeds and working on the garden. The weather is finally getting tolerable again. My pool is a disaster but I didn't get any mosquitoes. I need to go to the pool store today for supplies.

Here are some regular garden pics:













I finally chopped the male Jilly Bean because he was still growing more flowers and billowing out great clouds of pollen!

Before:




After:





I moved the cart out of the screen house and next to the North Garden. The female Jilly Bean from @hyroot is looking great.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

JOG #3 Reveg tree yesterday afternoon:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Macro shot of LA Con FMILY cut in the ground with seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Scott's OG mistake seedling:



More babies in the same pot:




MOJOS accidental seedlings:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

OK - Back to picking out seeds from sticky buds 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 11, 2014)

what the heck is that red flying bug? looks kinda cool.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> what the heck is that red flying bug? looks kinda cool.



Male Red Veined Darter Dragon Fly


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey you can finish it on water like a flower to get it mature more. Aspirin/water and cut stem each day a little for 10 days will help allot if you need too.


Thanks DC but it was done. I was actually preparing the curing room and this top volunteered. Here is a pic of the top (hanging), closeup of top and stump with branches pointing down.  Sorry for hj Mo.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 11, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> Thanks DC but it was done. I was actually preparing the curing room and this top volunteered. Here is a pic of the top (hanging), closeup of top and stump with branches pointing down.View attachment 3271982View attachment 3271983 View attachment 3271984 Sorry for hj Mo.


Wow super frosty and yes she looked done. What stain is she again?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

I just got an email about some work! So jazzed


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Wow super frosty and yes she looked done. What stain is she again?


The one that broke is an OG Racscal hybrid called White Fire (OGR) = Fire OG x The White. It looks more like Karma's The White to me since they are right next to each other (the ones with my fist next to them for size)

Grats Mo on the work side of things


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 12, 2014)

Mo congrats bro. Now do a great job so you get more work. 

GT right on she just looks big and frosty I zoomed in and oh yeah love it. 
I cant wait for mine to start fattening up.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just smoked some of your Jilly Bean and it had an orange flavor  I'm hoping to find some seeds in it. That red dragonfly picture is awesome, and congratulations on the work. I hope it all goes extremely well for you.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 13, 2014)

mojos og. Smells like fruit loops. Haven't smoked yet.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

then put milk in your ice bong and have breakfast of champions lmao. they are some very good looking buds great job brother.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mo great news man!
Hyroot looking good
Greenthumb111 like the orchids


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 13, 2014)

@hyroot - That Mojos OG is looking tasty


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mo great news man!
> Hyroot looking good
> Greenthumb111 like the orchids
> View attachment 3273089


Dr. D that catt loves that pot
@hyroot your flowers look mighty frosty. Good Job! Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking great!!! I sure want to do some out door growing! Here you are getting your pool ready for fun and I just got done winterizing mine. Sucks living where the winter is longer than the summer...

I wonder what my neighbors would think of a 8 foot privacy fence around my garden area!! Hmmmmm......


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2014)

My pool looks like a duck pond right now. I wish I could figure out a way to harvest the algae to put in my compost pile.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2014)

skimmer?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you do anything to your pool before you close it for the winter? I shocked the shit out of mine along with algae killer and stuff for metal staining. Then drain about 5000 gallons out of it so the skimmer is above the water line so it doesn't get damaged when the water freezes.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Do you do anything to your pool before you close it for the winter? I shocked the shit out of mine along with algae killer and stuff for metal staining. Then drain about 5000 gallons out of it so the skimmer is above the water line so it doesn't get damaged when the water freezes.



winter in Socal is like 50 - 60 degree nights for a few weeks. Occasionally gets into the 40's . Its usually warm year round. People don't close their pools for the winter. if its cold they turn on the pool heater.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

If work picks up I may just empty the pool and get it replastered, tiled, and all around rejuvenated!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> If work picks up I may just empty the pool and get it replastered, tiled, and all around rejuvenated!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Update

Stray seedlings are going nuts and I have a triangle baby from the MOJOS seedlings!

Scott's OG #3 x Love MK Jilly = McLovin:




Little ones:





MOJOS babies - can you see the triangle baby:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

let me know when you want or need clones. I'm cruising into town this friday and again the following friday.

9lb - 4 phenos
mojos
la con (yours)
marrionberry - 2 phenos and a male
mk ultra
cherry pie
pre 98 bubba
shark shock (not doing so good)
quantum - sativa pheno
plushberry - space queen pheno

i just popped the rest of the sour tsunami x querkle. It will be a while.

Next week Ima make some bubble too.


I have some huckleberry flowers still for you . if you want them. plus what ever else.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe I could get in on that with you guys... not sure but I could maybe make it down on Friday. Keep me in mind at least.  

I wanted a quantum. I was sad to lose that one. The 9lb is coming around. Mojos is taking off. 

is the marrionberry or the plushberry more berry? LOL


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Maybe I could get in on that with you guys... not sure but I could maybe make it down on Friday. Keep me in mind at least.
> 
> I wanted a quantum. I was sad to lose that one. The 9lb is coming around. Mojos is taking off.
> 
> is the marrionberry or the plushberry more berry? LOL



plushberry is kind of skunky somewhat fruity. the marrionberry I have not flowered yet. I only sexed the mbk's.

if not this friday. I'm heading down the following week too. I'd probably need another week to take more clones. I do have extra quantum and 9 lb rooted. I need to take more clones of every thing else.

so place your orders people. thank you come again


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

I definitely want some of the Marion! Mine revegged and all came out smelling like feet and carrots. I have smelled some of the MB that is like candy berries. I still like your jelly donuts the best!

I need to get all of these babies a nice home! Late season!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I definitely want some of the Marion! Mine revegged and all came out smelling like feet and carrots. I have smelled some of the MB that is like candy berries. I still like your jelly donuts the best!
> 
> I need to get all of these babies a nice home! Late season!


feet and carrots. so like a dirty rabbit wa wa waaaa

the huckleberry is the jelly donut. I've been calling it huckleberry when you started calling it that. That strain no longer exist's. The brian berry cough has the same flavor.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

MMMMMM is the cheesy berry = Jelly donut? I think that bud has a bunch of different names. Wife loves the cheesy berry.. LOL 

Quantum for sure and MB maybe? Next friday is a no go but this friday is possible maybe. Of course.. Your close enough I could just come out there too. 

I gotta pick up the chemdog from chaka too. wanted to try that one of his.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

hyroot said:


> feet and carrots. so like a dirty rabbit wa wa waaaa
> 
> the huckleberry is the jelly donut. ive been calling hucklebery when you started calling it that. That strain no longer exist's. The brian berry cough has the same flavor.



yup... cheesy berry....LOL whatever it is it was tasty


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> yup... cheesy berry....LOL whatever it is it was tasty


I haven't touched that jar that I showed you. I was planning on giving it away. I was saving it for my buddy from Co when he came to visit. He flaked on me . He was stuck at his grand parents. I still have that jar of cheeberry jelly donut huckleberry. its probably been curing for 7 or 8 months. Last time I opened it was when you were here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

LOL! I know you said everyone else you know is sick of it...LOL well... hopefully I can hook up with you guys friday. I need my stapler from mo anywho. Maybe Bob would kickit for a couple if mo was ok with all that. 

Gotta get going. See you all!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

next week I'm also going to be grabbing some high cbd clones tested at 15% cbd. I'll have a list of strains by tomorrow or the next day. They're from a reputable grower. So if anyone wants any...


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pre 98 bubba sounds nice.  I am interested...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 16, 2014)

@Mohican those cheese of seeds I gave you at the cup. Are raspberry cough x king Louis og. The cheeseberry / jelly donut / huckleberry were raspberry cough x master kush. So both strains have the same mother.

I'm taking more clones tonight.They should be rooted by next Fri.

here's my breeding project.

mojos x 9 kings (9lb x Fudo mayo).

she's pregnant lol. A bit dirty from the wind. I haven't cleaned her up. Trying to avoid contact with pollen.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

That's right! I have some hyroot seeds from the cup! I need a bigger back yard!

MOJOS may give you some nice phenos! One of the MOJOS seedlings is displaying triploid traits. I wonder if that is why one of the Scott's parents was called triangle?





Jesus OG Reveg Tree Cola:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2014)

Thats just soooo pretty! Have you guys had any experience with triploids? One of the seedlings from my breeding project turned out triple, and another sprouted 2 stems from one seed. The 2 stems from one seed happened with the mother plant when it germinated, but I don't think I've had a triploid before.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I have seen pictures of triploids on here before. It isn't uncommon.

Contract is finished. Made the deadline and the Quick Start Guide is done!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

Started working on the pool today. Vacuumed half of the gunk to the sewer until my pool got too low. Filled it back up with water (ouch) and now I am using 4 bags of shock. I am running the pump with the filter bypassed. Circulating all of that good oxidation through the water. Should be clear tomorrow


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a new workout move. I paddle my net along side the pool and get exercise like I am paddling a Stand-up Paddle Board (SUP)


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Started working on the pool today. Vacuumed half of the gunk to the sewer until my pool got too low. Filled it back up with water (ouch) and now I am using 4 bags of shock. I am running the pump with the filter bypassed. Circulating all of that good oxidation through the water. Should be clear tomorrow


Pool Party!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 18, 2014)

I am not looking forward to opening the pool next year! I do the stand up paddle board daily here. I wanna get as much of the leafs and junk out as possible before it freezes. You got me wanting to shock it again but my pump is already disconnected and drained. 

How many gallons is your pool? Mine is 23,000 gallons so filling in back up is going to be fun$$$ I wonder how much roughly 5000 gallons is going to cost me! I think my $23 per month water bill is going to jump a bit!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

I hear you!

Pools are like having a giant hydro system outside without the plants to enjoy!

I just had to put a foot of water in mine and it is going to be bad. Water is like gold here now!

Hopefully the El Nino will dump a bunch of rain and everybody will calm down. Probably have floods this winter!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 18, 2014)

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/brug/msg010856438835.html?25


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome pic @Mithrandir420 !

Between the algae and the drought, I am seriously thinking about doing something like that!


----------



## foreverflyhi (Oct 18, 2014)

that would be awesome and fairly cheap


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

I just wonder how you manage runoff and rain?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

I dropped 4 bags of shock (high powered chlorine) in the pool yesterday. Measured the chlorine just now and it was zero! Added another batch. I will check it again in an hour.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 18, 2014)

dooms day preppers


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like the plants are up on risers so unless it was a ton of rain I would think they would be ok. Maybe rig up some sort of sump pump to keep any water from sitting at the bottom. I was thinking the other day it would be cool to use a pool as a res to feed a whole yard of monster plants. Hehe 100 gallon container out door RDWC system


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Or just hang the plants over the pool with bubblers in the water!

Checked the pool. It is finally reading high PPMs for Chlorine 

I was thinking a sump pump also.

I checked the LA Con in the dirt and the Jilly Bean for seed maturity. Both top colas had green calyxes with finished looking seeds. I think I will stat with the LA Con first. It is getting some red leaves.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I just wonder how you manage runoff and rain?


It would be in the deep end and you could hook it up with a air pump and make it a waterfarm


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Here are the seeds from the test:

LA Con Dirt:




Jilly Bean hyroot:




Sorry about the cat fur 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Solo's Stash x Biker Kush
 
Ihave more up on the seed thread


----------



## hyroot (Oct 18, 2014)

localmotion - blue city diesel x time wreck


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 19, 2014)

Mo, aquaponics?

FYI, empty pools in Florida can literally pop out of the ground due to ground water table rising


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

What are they?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What are they?


. 9lb, quantum kush, plushberry, la con, cherry pie, marrionberry kush, Mk ultra, pre 98 bubba, mojos #2

7 of the cups are from seed. Sour tsunami x querkle and the ones with dome cups are localmotion


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have seen pictures of triploids on here before. It isn't uncommon.
> 
> Contract is finished. Made the deadline and the Quick Start Guide is done!


I've had two triploids...the first tripled every time I topped her (very bushy) and she made lots of fat colas!! The second lost the trait with the first topping


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/brug/msg010856438835.html?25


Now that is a FINE pool


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've had two triploids...the first tripled every time I topped her (very bushy) and she made lots of fat colas!! The second lost the trait with the first topping


I have had one do it on one side of the plant after the first toping.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Mo, aquaponics?
> 
> FYI, empty pools in Florida can literally pop out of the ground due to ground water table rising


I heard a story once (can't remember who) but parents went out of town and they had a party. Pool got trashed!! Broken bottles, vomit...so they drained the pool to clean it all up before parents came home. Big storm system came through and dumped buckets for hours...pool popped up a few inches destroying the surface and pool deck


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have had one do it on one side of the plant after the first toping.


Very cool!! It's like Christmas!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Garden Update


Seed collection:

JOG












LA Con











Jilly Bean from hyroot:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Did any of you see this?

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/10/22/dozens-arrested-in-outdoor-marijuana-cultivation-search-warrant/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did any of you see this?
> 
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/10/22/dozens-arrested-in-outdoor-marijuana-cultivation-search-warrant/
> 
> ...


WOW!! So you can grow legally indoors but not outdoors  is there a reasonable explanation for this?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2014)

it's just illegal in unincorporated areas.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a lot of effort down the drain!! Bummer!!

Here in Washington we can grow outside as long as there is a 8 foot privacy fence blocking the view from the public or you are in a greenhouse that blocks view.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

*The Other Hash*

My daughter marinated and slow cooked some pulled pork. I decided to make some hash with it.

Potatoes O'Brien, Two Eggs, and Pulled Pork:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Garden Tour

Here are some pics from the regular garden:

Early Tangerine:




Baby Avocado:




Apple Banana:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Jilly Bean Hyroot Macro:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Scott's OG x LoveChild etc.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Jesus OG Reveg Tree - ready for seed harvest 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Garden Tour
> 
> Here are some pics from the regular garden:
> 
> ...


Hey Mo. What's an apple banana?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2014)

It is a dwarf Banana strain. Small sweet bananas


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2014)

Yesterday I finished harvesting the last of the LA Con and MOJOS cross seeds. I started working on the Shemale next. She has a ton of buds and not many seeds. I am working on all of these outside in the beautiful weather. The pool is almost clear again and there is just a little bit of dead algae dust at the bottom I need to vacuum up.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## foreverflyhi (Oct 25, 2014)

Thought I share my soon to be 4x4 scrog of Blue kush Pineapple Express and 9lbs under cobs. This will be my last clone run. Seeds and nothing but seeds from here on out!






9lb, healthy soil equals healthy plant






Just popped critical kush seeds, La Plata's sour pez and Durango OG















Bastard Rollie pollies ate my hogs, need DE

Property of Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update FFH! It was great seeing you and hyroot yesterday.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for the update FFH! It was great seeing you and hyroot yesterday.



same here.

whats the jb purp again?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

Purple Jilly X Jilly (AKA Jurple):







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2014)

Very cool. Sorry I missed out this.weekend w u guys but we had family in town. I would like to see u and Bob soon though. Beautiful purple man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pretty purple plant Mo


Mohican said:


> Purple Jilly X Jilly (AKA Jurple):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

It was a runt that almost died from mites. I left it outside to quarantine it while the others enjoyed the indoor cabinet. At one point it was a tiny ball of webbed leaves the size of a nickel. Every day I would drench it with neem. After a week it started to get new little green growth! So I kept spraying it with neem every day. I wonder if the Neem is what caused the color change?

Here is a regular Jilly Bean from the same group of seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was a runt that almost died from mites. I left it outside to quarantine it while the others enjoyed the indoor cabinet. At one point it was a tiny ball of webbed leaves the size of a nickel. Every day I would drench it with neem. After a week it started to get new little green growth! So I kept spraying it with neem every day. I wonder if the Neem is what caused the color change?
> 
> Here is a regular Jilly Bean from the same group of seeds:
> 
> ...


I doubt it was the neem i have sprayed plants everday with no change in color.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

These plants were also growing outside in late December. 70 degree days and 40 degree nights.

I didn't just spray her Doc, I drenched her!

This is what she looked like when she started to thrive again:




I wish I had pictures of how bad she looked.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

Then this:





























Jan 23, 2014:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

All nice looking jillybeans


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks! One them could have given Girl Scout Cookies a run for her money. It had a pure peppermint smell that was so strong it made my nose burn when I was collecting the seeds.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Purple Jilly X Jilly (AKA Jurple):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some black leaves and bud


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> These plants were also growing outside in late December. 70 degree days and 40 degree nights.
> 
> I didn't just spray her Doc, I drenched her!
> 
> ...


I remember walking into one of my greenhouses and seeing webs with little tiny mites. Luckily it was in my orchid greenhouse. I hate those and thrips. GT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> I remember walking into one of my greenhouses and seeing webs with little tiny mites. Luckily it was in my orchid greenhouse. I hate those and thrips. GT


Haha i want a orchid greenhouse just a much as a weed one


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Check this out!

*Composter*


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 27, 2014)

All the purple I grew was from the Black Rose line and it was tasty and nice looking but the high wasn't there. Hope the purple Jillys are like the original Jillys. GT
p.s. did I miss a meeting?

Hey Mo I almost forgot to tell you I went to the hydro store on Beach and got the 36 " hanging dryer. Unfortunately my drying area is only 30". oops!

GT


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh no!

hyroot and forever flyhi both came by on Friday for some trading. It was great to see them. We didn't smoke 

SomeGuy and BobBitchin are coming over on Sunday morning. I am ready to smoke if I am not going to get any job offers.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Garden Update

Took some pics of the garden this afternoon.

Accidental seed babies:




SOG Cross Seeds:






MOJOS Cross Seeds including the triangle:




Trash from seed collecting:







Garden:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2014)

mojos #2 day 38 smelling very kushy with a hint of rotten fruit. The keeper pheno imo so far.


----------



## yktind (Oct 28, 2014)

What size is that banana pot? Looks like a super heavy perlite mix, is it a hempy?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it is a 45 gallon smart pot. It is filled with 10% native clay soil mixed with 65% promix, 25% hot supersoil and old compost, and a top covering of pumice to keep the sun from cooking the top of the soil. Banan seems to be loving it! I will need to find it a home in the ground soon!

This is what it looked like a month and a half ago!




Yesterday:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

I wrote back to your email! . I'm leaving here 8/8:30. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Howdy Mo hope ya'll are having a great weekend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I wrote back to your email! . I'm leaving here 8/8:30. Looking forward to seeing you again.


I s/b there about 10:00


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

I still don't have his Addy. Lol. If u have it Bob email it to me. [email protected].


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2014)

@SomeGuy sent you an email


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Bob! Got it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Any last requests? I'm about 10 min from leaving. Just having my coffee and wake n bake. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you check email? I sent you the addy yesterday morning.

See you guys soon


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2014)

WOot sounds like a party!!! Smoke one for me fellas.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you check email? I sent you the addy yesterday morning.
> 
> See you guys soon


I'm here... I think.... I knocked. So maybe wrong place. Did not get it t from u but from bob


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks mo and bob! I wish I had time today to hangout all day and discuss everything mj! I will be looking forward to a "cup" gathering. Remember. Dr d will be visiting me Sunday morning he is leaving in mid Dec


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2014)

@SomeGuy - The AK and Blue Dream are amazing in the vape! So clean!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2014)

@SomeGuy Yea, I wish you could of stayed longer, had a good time hangin' at Mo's compound, I probably overstayed, but we were enjoying vaping your BD & AK, it was fantastic !
And thank you again @Mohican , felt like a trick or treater walking out with a bag of goodies 
I look forward to running some Top Hat Genetics


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2014)

Best Sunday in ages!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2014)

so you're smoking now Mo ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm ending yesterday and starting today w my dad @ the hospital. 

.... Waiting to leave but its not over...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> @SomeGuy Yea, I wish you could of stayed longer, had a good time hangin' at Mo's compound, I probably overstayed, but we were enjoying vaping your BD & AK, it was fantastic !
> And thank you again @Mohican , felt like a trick or treater walking out with a bag of goodies
> I look forward to running some Top Hat Genetics


Mo et al. I am waiting to cut the last of my outdoor grow down and I will join you guys at the Mo compound one of these days. I feel like Mo when he did his big sativa plant (not really that bad). Want to see what you guys think of what I grew. Mo we have some talking to do. Some of my girls turned up with a couple of calixs swollen and full with a seed. There's goin to be a shotgun wedding (but for our case weeding)! GT


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey SG is everything ok? Sending some good vibes that way buddy.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2014)

*Garden Update*

October Sky:




November Sky:




Patrolled Sky:




North Garden:




Screen Room minus JOG Reveg Tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2014)

Jilly Bean or Jillanje?










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2014)

Cart:




Discard Pile:


----------



## yktind (Nov 4, 2014)

I like the random babies in your "discard pile"


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy Mo hope ya'll are having a great weekend.View attachment 3285574


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Best Sunday in ages!


I didn't get my email 



Hey Mo! How's it going


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Oily to bed, oily to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise!



 


Jesus OG coconut oil. Cures whatever ails you!


Apparently you didn't get enough of your neighbors medicated so they would pass medical Canna in FL! Keep trying!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

My house smells orgasmic!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My house smells orgasmic!


So does mine. Your garden looks fine Mo and those shots of the sky were prime. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how my winter garden started 2 years ago. Good luck with yours. GT


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oily to bed, oily to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big disappointment here in Florida


----------



## dluck (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Big disappointment here in Florida


Same here in North Carolina


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

At least Oregon, Alaska, and D.C. passed legalization. The Florida one doesn't make sense. They got 58% of the votes for legalization of medical mj but they needed 60% to pass..... All other states for medical or legalization passed by a much more narrow margin...

and here in Cali we got all the mj friendlies in office.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife told me florida needed 60% because they were trying to pass an amendment to the state constitution, not just a bill into law. I don't know but its sweet a few more of the other states went legal.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/marijuana-votes-across-nation


http://blog.norml.org/2014/11/05/state-local-marijuana-legalization-measures-win-big-on-election-day/


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

So stoked about Oregon and DC! 

I was renewing my script and there was an 80 year old woman getting her first prescription. Once the elderly find out how effective Cannabis is for improving quality of life, all of the states will legalize.

Canna Oil after overnight refrigeration:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

@greenthumb111 - I was going to quit growing for a while. Looks like that is a joke!

Thanks for the compliment on the pics. I was amazed at the sky those days and I had to share it with the group 

Would have been even better sitting in the jacuzzi and passing a doob!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oily to bed, oily to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks super potent. What was your ratio?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

It was a bunch. When I removed the seeds from the flowers they smelled so good I couldn't just toss them! It was about 2 cups of finely ground flowers (I use a screen to separate the seeds from the flower material). I also added the hash from my scissors and gloves. It was almost a paste in the pan. Cooked it for 3 hours at 170-180 F and then ran it through a fine food sieve and two coffee filters. I put it in the oven at 170 while it slowly drained through the filter for another hour.

I put some on my face this morning and licked my finger afterwards and felt the cool waves of electricity almost immediately. It is very strong! I am going to try some on my shoulder to see if it works for topical pain. And lick my fingers 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

Good use of.it mo. Don't throw away ur "trash". If u don't use it like that I certainly will. Lol. U grow dank herbs.


Thanks for your email. Dad had a stroke in the hypothalamus part of the brain. We are.here checking in now. The Dr called me directly. Its a.bit easier knowing what it is. I know for sure now that my life is going to be way different moving forward. 

I'm holding myself together for now...

Thanks again my friend


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Can they tell how recently? If they can clear it up he may recover to a great degree.

Remember you have friends OK?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

It was within a week. There is hope but real recovery w this.part.of.the brain is tenuous. We will know more when the neurologist talks w us.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Good use of.it mo. Don't throw away ur "trash". If u don't use it like that I certainly will. Lol. U grow dank herbs.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your email. Dad had a stroke in the hypothalamus part of the brain. We are.here checking in now. The Dr called me directly. Its a.bit easier knowing what it is. I know for sure now that my life is going to be way different moving forward.
> ...



thats shitty. hope everything gets better


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

This is the link to the UCI Stroke Center

http://www.ucirvinehealth.org/medical-services/stroke-cerebrovascular-center/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally finished the last of the TGA Jesus OG Reveg Tree seed collection:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I finally finished the last of the TGA Jesus OG Reveg Tree seed collection:
> 
> View attachment 3288060
> 
> ...


We could populate the whole SoCal with that Mo! Nice haul.I have been saving my trimmings too. Will have to have you show me how its done. You use coconut oil right? I could use some on my back and shoulders. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> It was within a week. There is hope but real recovery w this.part.of.the brain is tenuous. We will know more when the neurologist talks w us.


@SG I wish you luck with your Dad. I know how it is when things look dim but as Mo said we are here for you and hope the best for your Dad. GT


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2014)

L.a. Con day 48 13/11. A little mag def. It's almost done so.....


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's the second pheno of jaki...this one just smells of sour dank! First run indoors. Some nice nuggetry going on so far


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks amazing @beuffer420 !

Any full plant shots so I can see the structure? Did you clone any of these girls? Did you get any males?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 7, 2014)

@Mohican ill get a full shot here soon both jakis are almost done i did get a couple males but I didn't keep them...the pic I recently posted that plant has more stretch to her, just a little but the flower formation is great! The first jaki u saw a while ago is super squat. I did find a pic of when they were in the first weeks of flower tho
The left side is the first jaki I did indoors, the other on the right is a clone of the second one I had, which I ran that seed in the green house. Just to get an understanding of how squat they stay, I put these in flower at the same size I do any of my gear. Very minimal stretch on these gals!! Most of my plants are about as tall as me when they finish! These are just above my waist. I still have both ladies and cloned, but Im leaning towards the plant on the right as keeper. Which would be the pic I posted yesterday. Kinda upset I ran the seed in greenhouse, Michigan was not kind to her this year lol. 1/2 lb of butter making material is what I'm gonna do with her. Her colas were just huge outdoors and rot got her once the weather changed. I kept what I could part of outdoor growing I suppose, I learned a lot this season tho so it's still a win in my book 

My back is about 80% healed now, so my ability to properly care for my ladies has greatly improved! There was a time I could barely check for pot weight to see if they needed water. The injury alone almost took me down a path of destruction. its nice to feel the energy of my ladies again. For a while they were just plants I was taking care of. Now they are becoming my little pets again that I love to spend time with and watch grow


----------



## hyroot (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Clink78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Mo I accidently ordered only 1 Jillybean instead of 2, I was wondering if you could recommend a type of strain that you think would pair well with a male Jilly if that's what I wind up getting? Maybe a kush? Or what about a Malawi!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

So far the best cross I have seen with her is the Pakistani Punch (Jaki) that @beuffer420 is growing. I also just harvested the Mulanje x Jilly from @hyroot and it smells amazing! I caught a weird whiff in one of the buds that was a mango/creamsicle/cheese danish smell. It really caught me by surprise. I had a Mulanje that possessed that same cheese danish smell a few grows ago but the mango/creamsicle is new. I wonder how cat-pissy it will get while drying? Pictures soon!

I had two phenos of jilly - Kush and Sativa. Which does your male show?

Which traits are you trying to get? If it is orange-ness, you could cross her with agent orange. For vigor you could try pineapple express or skunk #1. I think she would be amazing with a widow or grape strain too.

I am very excited to see what you do! The Jaki sounds like it makes an orange hashplant! Yum


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

There is exciting news in the Neurology field. Many are discussing the ability of magic mushrooms to create new pathways in the brain. This is a possible therapy for brain injuries that interrupt existing connections.

Here is a recent article about how it helped depressed terminally ill people find new happier feelings:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/heres-happened-65-old-woman-021200211.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Clink78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So far the best cross I have seen with her is the Pakistani Punch (Jaki) that @beuffer420 is growing. I also just harvested the Mulanje x Jilly from @hyroot and it smells amazing! I caught a weird whiff in one of the buds that was a mango/creamsicle/cheese danish smell. It really caught me by surprise. I had a Mulanje that possessed that same cheese danish smell a few grows ago but the mango/creamsicle is new. I wonder how cat-pissy it will get while drying? Pictures soon!
> 
> I had two phenos of jilly - Kush and Sativa. Which does your male show?
> 
> ...


Well I haven't grown her\him yet so hopefully she's a she, but skunk #1 sounds like a great pairing! Thanks my friend, I'll keep you posted next summer


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi All,
Cooked up some pasta last night and used the last of my home ground beef. So much better than store bought! No gristle, no pink slime, no indigestion...

Beautiful day today! 
Worked in the garden and fed the plants some fish. 
Pulled more seeds from the Jilly Bean last night and I hope to finish up today.

That is all for today.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hi All,
> Cooked up some pasta last night and used the last of my home ground beef. So much better than store bought! No gristle, no pink slime, no indigestion...
> 
> Beautiful day today!
> ...


I don't remember seeing any cows at the compound.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2014)

Norco


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2014)

Norco smells like.cow patties


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 9, 2014)

@Mohican my other pheno of sincityseeds sinmint cookies. She's just some bluepower kushy goodness! Holds some nice tight pine cone nugs. She will be a nice treat in 4 wks!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 10, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Norco smells like.cow patties


I lived in Norco for a couple of years. Never again.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Last of the 2014 seeds have been collected and I made another nice batch of oil with the JIlly Bean.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I lived in Norco for a couple of years. Never again.


I worked in Norco at a site from 2004 to 2010. All I can say is hot and windy in the summer. 

@Mohican did you get some beef from Norco? How did you make your ground beef? You have a meat grinder?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Last of the 2014 seeds have been collected and I made another nice batch of oil with the JIlly Bean.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hey Mo. I have 2 plants left that I really dont feel like trimming. I was thinking of making either keif or hash. Should I dry it or freeze it fresh? I have seen both ways and was wondering which you and the thread prefer. I guess I could make butter/oil too. Undecided. Thanks 

GT


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes - a meat grinder. I bought the beef from Albertsons and Costco. I ground up some Rib Eye steaks and I also tried some sirloin. The sirloin was too dry for burgers. The Rib eye made burgers that tasted like steak! I made the spaghetti sauce with some of the frozen ground sirloin.

I liked fresh unfrozen the best for making ice water hash. I have not tried fresh for dry ice or kief. For both of those I used well dried buds.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Made some more coconut oil with the Jilly Bean buds this time:

Cooked the flowers in the oil at 160-170 for 3 hours:








Drained out the solids:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

I put some of the Jilly Bean oil on my face and licked my finger and also put some in my coffee. Much racier than the Jesus OG oil.

The JB oil smelled so good while it was cooking. It smelled like coconut orange yeast bread! You could smell it outside strongly and I wonder what the neighbors thought I was making


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

*Garden Update*

I thought I was done growing for a while!


Cart:





Mr and Mrs SOG #1:










LA Con from @FMILY to @BobBitchen and back to Mo:






Triangle MOGOS:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Man that Jilly Bean oil has gut me buzzing!


----------



## yktind (Nov 11, 2014)

I can't wait to have enough room to start pollinating. I feel like I would wind up crossing everything though.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

It is harder to make seeds than they make it sound. Unless you have a male in the middle of your grow for two months!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

The nice part is that those little plants made all of these seeds:



















And I still need to take pics of the Jilly Bean crossed with Jilly Bean and the Mystery Girl.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Forgot to post the Jesus OG #3 seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is harder to make seeds than they make it sound. Unless you have a male in the middle of your grow for two months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that because I was kind of thinking about doing that. Although it would be indoors and I don't think that is best way to go about it since there will probably be pollen everywhere after. Plan would be to make sieve with that entire crop while collecting the seeds. Then again I have no idea what I am talking about and am still a long ways off from getting into breeding. Love your seed pics BTW.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

If you wash the area down with water - even a misting - it deactivates the pollen.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yes - a meat grinder. I bought the beef from Albertsons and Costco. I ground up some Rib Eye steaks and I also tried some sirloin. The sirloin was too dry for burgers. The Rib eye made burgers that tasted like steak! I made the spaghetti sauce with some of the frozen ground sirloin.
> 
> I liked fresh unfrozen the best for making ice water hash. I have not tried fresh for dry ice or kief. For both of those I used well dried buds.
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks. So minor trimming of fan leaves and hang to dry. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Made some more coconut oil with the Jilly Bean buds this time:
> 
> Cooked the flowers in the oil at 160-170 for 3 hours:
> 
> ...


@Mo Where did you get that digital thermometer? I have been looking for one of those. Also the metal strainer. Are you still using coconut oil? What happened when you rubbed the oil on your face?

Do you make your butter the same way or do you use the crock pot? Have you compared the stove top once cooker for 3 hrs to the one where you additionally cook it in the oven? what was the difference? Sorry for all the questions but I have read a lot about this but never done it so I dont want to mess it up. Thanks again. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Update*
> 
> I thought I was done growing for a while!
> 
> ...


I had that same yellowing (on SOG) on the leaves on one of my plants this year. Fertilized all plants the same and it never went away. Know what it is? Thanks GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is harder to make seeds than they make it sound. Unless you have a male in the middle of your grow for two months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually pretty easy. There is so much pollen which you can collect and paint on the pistils or bag a branch with pollen in it. I had a male one time and kept it on the other side of my yard. It pollinated all the early females and the first calyxes of the plants. What is hard is not to pollinate too much so you don't end up with all seeded flowers. GT


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Some people leave the smaller bud leaves on the flowers to protect the trichomes from getting knocked off while the flowers are handled. That is why I like fresh trim. Less handling = more trichs 

Digital thermometer was a gift from my kids. I would try Grainger or Google. The metal strainer you can get in any cooking section of a store like Kohls or even the supermarket. They are great for making the water half of a roux based sauce.

I still use the coconut oil - it smells amazing. I use it for skin cancer. First time I tried it, the spot dried up and crumbled away, leaving nice smooth healthy skin. No burning, cutting, or freezing required. The oil is also good in coffee and soon in brownies I hope! 

After I heat it for 3 hours, I strain it and then use unbleached paper coffee filters to filter out any small bits. The filtering takes a good while so I put the unfiltered and filtering oil in the oven at 170 to keep it at temperature while it sits. I don't time this, I just keep going until the filters are drained and all of the oil is clean.

I think the yellowing on the SOG is a burn of some kind. I gave all of my plants a feeding and it was too strong for such young plants. Fried the really small ones and gave me burnt tips and leaf coloration of different degrees on the more mature plants. Not sure what happened. The funny thing is that the little plants in the trash pile didn't get phased by the feeding. I moved that big pot to the north garden yesterday. During that process I had to let go of the dolly to get the pot securely on the deck and the dolly handle rode down my leg and left a nice long gouge in my skin from a screw.

I keep my males inside to collect pollen usually. This way the bees and wind wont carry the pollen to another grower's yard and give them some unwanted surprises.



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope your leg is ok mo.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks! Scrubbed it well and applied the neosporin. It was like somebody had pulled one of those rip strings you use to open a FedEx package. Just a long groove of missing skin.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Some people leave the smaller bud leaves on the flowers to protect the trichomes from getting knocked off while the flowers are handled. That is why I like fresh trim. Less handling = more trichs
> 
> Digital thermometer was a gift from my kids. I would try Grainger or Google. The metal strainer you can get in any cooking section of a store like Kohls or even the supermarket. They are great for making the water half of a roux based sauce.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses Mo. Excellent shots of male flowers. Look how nice that pool looks!!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! Scrubbed it well and applied the neosporin. I was like somebody had pulled one of those rip strings you use to open a FedEx package. Just a long groove of missing skin.


Ouch! Hope you had a tetanus shot recently. Keep that clean and hope you heal soon.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

More of those shots than I would like to admit!


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 13, 2014)

the injuries you can get from gardening amazes me. You wouldn't think it would be a "hard hat" type of area but I'm always getting cut or hurt in the garden lol. like when u have a plant steak right in your blind spot go to look at another plant and stab yourself in the eye. or you slip on water and crack yo ass, there's always the cutting of multiple fingers with scissors too after a long day trimming. Or u trip over a pot and try not to smash your other plants, leaving you in a pretzel formation on the floor. Sometimes my family will joke and say how easy of a job I have. I kindly smile and say If we were to trade jobs you would ask for yours back in a week. I love it tho and wouldn't have it any other way!

Hope your leg heals fast Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Hahahahaha! you are so right! I remember watching a weed nerd episode and subcool had just bought a new house and it had raised beds in the garden. He had a video of him watering and backing up in on of the planters and he hit the frame and went over backwards into the path between planters and hit his head on the other planter. It was seriously scary. He was messed up for weeks!

I can't imagine what a full size farm must be like to run.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hahahahaha! you are so right! I remember watching a weed nerd episode and subcool had just bought a new house and it had raised beds in the garden. He had a video of him watering and backing up in on of the planters and he hit the frame and went over backwards into the path between planters and hit his head on the other planter. It was seriously scary. He was messed up for weeks!
> 
> I can't imagine what a full size farm must be like to run.


I completely agree. I have a quarter acre property and the back is the biggest. I find my self cleaning up one area and wondering if I am just emptying the sea with a teaspoon. @ beuffer lol I was thinking most of your accidents while reading your post. Did most of those but not too badly. GT


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am on a half acre. I can't keep up with regular maintenance let alone get down on fun stuff like gardening. Come January I am hiring a lawn service!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in! Transplanted the LA Cons into the smart pots - ROLS style. Fed them all some fish and micros.







Scott's OG babies makin babies - the male smells like garlic:




Trash pile:



Note that the planter is on the deck now. The two cups are seedlings I pulled out of the MOJOS pot to make room. We will see if they survive.


MOJOS babies including the triangle:



Looks much better after I removed the stragglers.


LA Con #1 - Transplanted a couple days ago:




LA Con #2 - Transplanted today into the old Jesus OG reveg pot - full of worms:




LA Con #3 - Transplanted today into the Blue Dream, Jilly Bean, Mystery Girl pot - was full of clover:



I used the original LA Con tag I got with the cut FMILY gave me 


LA Con #4 Transplanted today into promix and the soil that was between the smart pots and the metal tubs:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

While I was working on all of these I had to avoid stepping on two seedlings popping up where the LA Con in the Dirt was located:




I also put one of the stray MOJOS in the Jilly Bean pot with the stump:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

Your never gonna stop man. Just accept it that ur addicted mo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

To growing it that is. Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!
> Mo


I feel for ya Mo, I was also planning on shutting down for awhile also, but now I'm
running more than I have room for...lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Buzzin and doing chores! The sun keeps popping out so I will try to get pictures with sun 

Puff puff pass


----------



## This Hidden Creature (Nov 14, 2014)

Man "It's like a jungle sometimes, it makes me wonder" 

nice jungle in Mo's house.

I wish I could have so much freedom to grow... Europe is still keeping on its old habits...
I have helped the wife of a very good friend without knowing it with my fully organik grown ganja.
She has body tension problems, her state is caused by a long stress in her past, now her body is making her suffer.
His husband being a smoker, he suggested her to smoke a tiny bit of cannabis to see, in last resort.
my organik seemed to be the only one which is truly relieving her pain, letting her passing a night of well deserved rest.

I do medicine by doing it with the nature and at the same time I could be considered as a criminal, weird.
So I grow with extra caution, I grow for my own use and give an extra gift between a short grower circle [short means me and a friend]

Sorry for this off topic, just seeing what's happening in the states and in spain is giving me another point of view and regret to see politics in central europe being so closed about cannabis [well even more than ever nowadays]

Time will change... or it is time to move to barcelona lol 

Who said puff N pass?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

I am not condoning that you break the law. However, physicians are required to cause no suffering. When the US relaxes the federal laws all of the other countries will be allowed to renegotiate their treaties and grow all medicines. Ethanol, Nicotine, THC, Psilocybin, Opium... These are all medicines that should be free from criminalization. Bad acts caused by using these substances are what we need to enforce. Education is the key. Knowledge, my friends, will set you free!

Just say KNOW!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Note to self - no politics or photography while medicated! How many pictures can you take of one thing!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

These are from earlier when I was norMo:

North Garden








Different phases of the sun 


Cheers,
NoMo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

I hate the smell a Febreze!

Just sayin


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

November Sky




Cheers,
MoMo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Pulled some seeds from the Jilly Bean stump flowers:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Guess what I am doing 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

I love how ripped I get and how fast it wears off!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

MOJOS x Jilly - Almost? - Male




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

Vaping is different. The bags from a volcano hit hard and last long. The taste is what is awesome. I can't taste.nuance smoking any more


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

okay riu doesnt update me on your thread. i hate that. I love what you do and am trying to follow this thread but when it doesnt post to me i forget cause i got high. so please dont hold it against me bro. i am trying its just hard to put the pipe down, and riu should post in my alerts for this thread and it doesnt.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Vaping is different. The bags from a volcano hit hard and last long. The taste is what is awesome. I can't taste.nuance smoking any more


I take my bags from my volcano and put the mouth peice up to a bong (take bowl off mouthpiece fits right on)with ice in it. Literally can't tell your smoking a thing but flavor. Plus me personally I prefer a buzz from vaping...it's clean and I can get stoned and not be all paranoid. i noticed my body doesn't feel as weak or heavy vs when I smoke too. Some say vaping doesn't get them high...it gets me higher than if I was to smoke. I only feel the cannabis and not the crap from combusting something. I think that's where I get the heavy weak feeling is the smoke inhalation. Sometimes I even think it allows me to feel what a strain has to offer better as well. My volcano was and is still one of the best envestments I made for my own medicating needs.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

Exactly! The Blue Dream that SomeGuy brought over tasted just like the smell! No harshness, no weird undertones or overtones, just pure clean flavor and a soaring buzz.

My hand is killing me today..I packaged 1600 seeds! 

New Strain Names:

Jilly Bean HR -x- Jilly Bean HR ................... * HR*
JOG #3 Tree -x- Jilly Bean HR ..................... * Rez*
SOG #1 -x- Love, Jilly Bean HR ................... * Bell*
MOGOS OG -x- Love, JBHR ........................ * Song*
JOG #3 Bush -x- Unknown ........................... * Mary*
JOG #3 Bubble -x- Love, JBHR .................... * Spider*
LACon F -x- JBHR ........................................ * Laugh*
LACon F Dirt -x- Unknown ............................ * Cappy*
LACon Tiny -x- Love, MK, JBHR .................. * 3M*
Quantum Kush -x- Unknown ........................ * Kane*
Little QK -x- LoveChild 09-18-14 .................. * Abel*
QK2 -x- LoveChild - Very Dark Beans ......... * Shootz*
QK3 -x- Love, MK, JBHR ............................. * Manu*
Plushberry -x- Love ...................................... * Sweets*
Plushberry -x- JBHR .................................... * Danksta*
Blue Dream -x- Love, JBHR ........................ * Wake*
Jillanje Shemale -x- Unknown ..................... * Maku 

Cheers,
Mo*


----------



## Clink78 (Nov 19, 2014)

The Mohican seed company!

Funny cause I ordered a Blue Dream along with my single Jilly Bean seed and I was thinking of crossing them if Jilly is a male! Are you gonna grow Wake next year?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

I will probably run ten of all of them!

Top Hat Productions:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

If any of you grow them and find a special pheno I would love to get a cut from you too


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

I need to go to MI and get @beuffer420 's cut of Paki!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to go to MI and get @beuffer420 's cut of Paki!


Road trip!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Exactly! The Blue Dream that SomeGuy brought over tasted just like the smell! No harshness, no weird undertones or overtones, just pure clean flavor and a soaring buzz.
> 
> My hand is killing me today..I packaged 1600 seeds!
> 
> ...


Look at you pimpin all those girls. What is HR?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have some satsuma seeds for you if you want some when i come. I will have some stuff for you cali boys to play with


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hyroot


greenthumb111 said:


> Look at you pimpin all those girls. What is HR?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2014)

anyone have any access to high cbd oil / rso . It's for my sister. She has I think ovarion cancer. She just went through surgery a few days ago. She already survived endometrial cancer. If I get high cbd phenos of my sour tsunamis it will still be a few months or more til I have any high cbd's. So if anyone has any access or has any please let me know.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Exactly! The Blue Dream that SomeGuy brought over tasted just like the smell! No harshness, no weird undertones or overtones, just pure clean flavor and a soaring buzz.
> 
> My hand is killing me today..I packaged 1600 seeds!
> 
> ...


Mo have u got a system to desead faster easer I got a method, fast n easy 99 cent store shifters shake it after a small time the lil stems n leaf stay at surface the sead is heavier take a credit card scrape the surface your left with seed the bottom under the sifter is kerf n small shake


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes HR = Hyroot he gifted me a male and female Jilly Bean.

The road trip will need to wait until this Arctic blast is done freezing the land!

@thump easy - I have tried a sifter with dried flowers. It was harder than I thought. I did get great material for making oil though. It just took longer than I expected. 

I still use a sifter for my final cleanup to remove the dusty bits of crap. My favorite way of harvesting seeds is by popping open the ripe calyxes on fresh flowers over a tray. It is more work. However, I do get to see each seed and get a good feel for how each girl produces her seeds. It also allowed me to pull off the Love Child seeds which were a month more mature than the Jilly Bean seeds. That was very cool. You could actually see the difference in the seed development and the seed appearance from each crop.

When I am finished collecting the seeds I tilt the tray and blow on the seeds. All of the duds and debris blow up the tray leaving the perfect seeds. I scoop those out with a spoon and sift out any dusty bits.

Now I am hand sorting the seeds and putting them in vials. The seeds are so sexy  I can't wait to see them popping!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2014)

@hyroot - have you checked with NORML? They can usually hook you up with a supply of oil.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yes HR = Hyroot he gifted me a male and female Jilly Bean.
> 
> The road trip will need to wait until this Arctic blast is done freezing the land!
> 
> ...


Dang that's great Lolz grean didn't even think about it.. Ill try next one


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> anyone have any access to high cbd oil / rso . It's for my sister. She has I think ovarion cancer. She just went through surgery a few days ago. She already survived endometrial cancer. If I get high cbd phenos of my sour tsunamis it will still be a few months or more til I have any high cbd's. So if anyone has any access or has any please let me know.


http://cannavest.com/ http://realscientifichempoil.com/ 

Are those what you're talking about? This shit is pricey but legit. My father has some badass stage 4 cancer. So as to hopefully help understand what's going on, I'll explain a little about his situation: he has renal cell carcinoma (spelling?). 10 years ago, he had a kidney removed and we thought all of the cancer removed. Almost a year ago, he had a bad spell breathing. Rushed him to ER. They did a scan and found out cancer came back. Has a huge mass where one kidney was removed. Other kidney and both lungs engulfed in cancer. We started the hemp oil just after finding out about the cancer. Dad is still here and kickin' almost a year later. He is starting to go downhill in the last few weeks (hate to say it) but has not used conventional medicine to treat his cancer. The CBD oil even managed his pain until just recently. All of the doctors have been amazed at how little pain meds he's taken. (So as not to mislead anyone, he is now taking quite a bit of conventional pain medicine as the progression of his cancer has caused for extra pain alleviation)...
Now we're hoping for a rebound from him as this last spell has him stuck at the house. He's close to being well enough to get back out and about, only time will tell how his body gets over his bad spell.
I hope I didn't misunderstand your question. This oil costs a shit load but if you can afford it, is highly recommended. If cancer isn't too far progressed, I believe there's a chance it can heal it completely or at least neutralize the progression (I'm obviously no doctor). I can tell you with great certainty that it slowed Dad's progression and we've been scanning him every 2 months for the last year.
Feel free to PM me for more info. I can even hook you up with a wholesaler of the CBD oil and save you a significant amount of money. This is COMPLETELY legal in all 50 states and I stand to gain nothing...just trying to help. Fucking hate cancer. It's considered a dietary supplement and remains legal as long as the THC percentage remains less than 1%.

(please forgive me if I've mistaken any laws, etc. All of the info above is to the best of my knowledge and what I was told by the manufacturers and wholesalers).

God bless your sister and your family.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

@hyroot.

Let your stuff sit in the sun for a week. It will activate it and decrease the high by degrading the thc a bit. I am assuming she doesnt want to be super ripped... But I think the true success of the treatment comes from a combination of all the cannabinoids. 

I make rso on the regular and take it in caps. It takes some getting used to.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @hyroot.
> 
> Let your stuff sit in the sun for a week. It will activate it and decrease the high by degrading the thc a bit. I am assuming she doesnt want to be super ripped... But I think the true success of the treatment comes from a combination of all the cannabinoids.
> 
> I make rso on the regular and take it in caps. It takes some getting used to.



let me know if you want to do a rso / capsule class? Its too expensive to buy. It would be far cheaper to buy cbd flowers and make it..


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

It is pretty much quick wash iso on activated flowers. 

-Grind flowers into jar. with lid on
-Put in preheated 280dg oven for 30-40min
-weed should be brown
-Let cool to room temp
-freeze
-freeze 99% iso

wash for a minute and then as normal with iso extractions. You can let the mixture sit in a jar and any heavy particles will fall to the bottom. Then pour on plate and evaporate. Oil will be red. load in capsules and hold on. try a dab per capsule at first. Then you will think.. HTF do I get up to 1g of oil a day! LOL


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> It is pretty much quick wash iso on activated flowers.
> 
> -Grind flowers into jar. with lid on
> -Put in preheated 280dg oven for 30-40min
> ...


Thanks. My sister is excited about it now. 

and @Mohican I'm going to make your same coconut oil mix this weekend with quantum kush trim for my sister. She also has a precancerous growth on her shoulder. They are going to freeze it off in a couple weeks. So I just told her about the oil. Should I dry the trim first? Or make hash with it and than use the hash. or ........?


where do you buy the capsules?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

http://amzn.com/B00428B6X6


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oily to bed, oily to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats it all useful for bro?
you use it different ways?

choice!

-T


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> There is exciting news in the Neurology field. Many are discussing the ability of magic mushrooms to create new pathways in the brain. This is a possible therapy for brain injuries that interrupt existing connections.
> 
> Here is a recent article about how it helped depressed terminally ill people find new happier feelings:
> 
> ...


Really..New pathways, hey? 
Slick find Mo. 

T McKenna always claimed his elaborate, world class vocab was permanently induced from natural, medicinal "hallucinogens"


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

I use the oil for my skin cancer. I have a really bad spot and I am worried I waited to long to make some oil. It is working slowly. I don't ever want to get cancer in my body. I lick my fingers after I apply the oil and I always get a nice buzz.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm sure you won't, Mo! The world needs you too much!!
Best regards, brotha
Tes


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

We'll have to get that 35:1 Cannatonic cut through Stowy et Co somehow, dawg!! (CBD to THC)


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

FYI you can put straight rso on your skin and it will work faster 

@Mohican open one of the caps I gave u. Its rso dabs in those caps. Use an exacto knife and pull some out of the cap to put on your skin spot. Cover w bandaid if possible. Will take care of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2014)

I had 2 moles on my neck and I used the vaporized oil from local sativa under a bandaid. 2 weeks and no more moles. Infused coconut oil also works for some conditions. There is alot of healing power in coconut oil and in addition of cannabinoids infused in it works wonders!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks all! I feel the love!

I switched back to the JIlly Bean oil today to try and hit it with a different profile. I will try it with a band-aid tomorrow.

Just finished packing up 8 more strains. The plushberry crosses have huge seeds!

Good night!

Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to go to MI and get @beuffer420 's cut of Paki!


Mohican I have a buddy who just moved to Cali...I'll get that way this summer it looks


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

27 week Sativa on the left (incl. veg)! After this I'll come to visit whoevers all down!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

@DonTesla - I love baby pictures! I am so buzzed! Slathered the oil on my face and licked a big chunk of wax off of my finger! It just keeps hitting me in warm waves 

Mulanje Gold:




Ace of Spades:




Jilly Bean:




Mulanje x Mozambique Poison:




PakiPunch:




Cheerzio lolo,
Molo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

@beuffer420 - That is awesome news man! Looking forward to meeting you and exchanging some genetics.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DonTesla - I love baby pictures! I am so buzzed! * Slathered the oil on my face and licked a big chunk of wax off of my finger! It just keeps hitting me in warm waves*
> Cheerzio lolo,
> Molo




This shit made me laugh quietly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DonTesla - I love baby pictures! I am so buzzed! Slathered the oil on my face and licked a big chunk of wax off of my finger! It just keeps hitting me in warm waves
> 
> Mulanje Gold:
> 
> ...


I love baby pics my current babies


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing like waking up getting on riu and seeing new life!! ^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

The triploid MOJOS baby is getting bigger. I think it is a male. I need to move it inside and veg it a little longer. I want to get a nice vial full of pollen.



Speaking of pollen. Every day when I move the cart, a giant yellow dust cloud explodes off of the Scott's OG male. The female is so sparkly and dank and is now full of giant seeded calyxes! I am sure all of the LA Con ladies will be getting some seeds also.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

The trash pile is getting pretty crowded now:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DonTesla - I love baby pictures! I am so buzzed! Slathered the oil on my face and licked a big chunk of wax off of my finger! It just keeps hitting me in warm waves
> 
> Mulanje Gold:
> 
> ...


hahaha those warm waves sounds great Mo! Love how straight that AOS#3 is!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

It was intense!
AOS is a strong plant! She just did not deliver the wow factor like the Jesus OG. I am hoping the cross with AOS and Mulanje (LoveChild) creates a better result. The BELL female is already a winner. Smells like cherry fuel 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, Mo --

The last picture on post 2505 is simply stunning. Great picture.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks!

That is the BELL female. She is super dank and full of seeds. The male is a garlic Scott's OG pheno. Can't wait to see what their children produce!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was intense!
> AOS is a strong plant! She just did not deliver the wow factor like the Jesus OG. I am hoping the cross with AOS and Mulanje (LoveChild) creates a better result. The BELL female is already a winner. Smells like cherry fuel
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I got some AOS x Querkle that just LOOKS and SMELLS like sweet heaven, but it also lacks a bit of strength.. would be nice to have a jar of it just for aromatherapy! and maybe "lighter" moments too, lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Hash might be awesome also! I have some Chernobyl I need to grow.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

Thats a good point, Mo, i should at least start a seed, variety is one hell of a spice to play with, AOS hash would smell like heaven. Do you make balm with the roots/ leafs or anything?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Flowers and coconut oil only. My cancer is already changing from almost black to light brown and crumbling away. It has been about 3 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Other parts of the plant are used for compost, worm food, and bio char/ash.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm trying to start the day off with a little dank but my iPad messing up again with uploading. This pic is sinmint cookies pheno 2 almost done. I have a timewreck and galactic jack I wanted to post too but seeming difficult ATM.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ha! I got the timewreck to upload but now it won't let me do another lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Damn! That is one frosty MF! What are you feeding those girls?!

That has to be the frostiest set of flowers I have ever seen!

The hell with the Cup - I want to go to MI!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome as always Mo. The end of my 9 month job search has finally happened thankfully so time to get back to garden focus .

MF Beuffer420 what an awesome shot of some awesome flowers!!!! Cant stop looking at it


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Did you move or are you still an ex pat?

I just had a great interview today - fingers crossed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you move or are you still an ex pat?
> 
> I just had a great interview today - fingers crossed!


I still reside in the sun here, but will be working away 6 months out of the year, 4 weeks away back home, etc. Off to Norway next week.

I am sending good vibes your direction. Its only a matter of time. Stay positive!!!!

The vegetables are thriving in abundance and now I can concentrate on some happy herbs


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 24, 2014)

@Mohican I use either supersoil or supercoco and the microbe life bottles...I top feed twice a week in bloom with the roots organics, foundation elemental and bloom


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 25, 2014)

Oops I top feed once every two weeks my bad lol. You'd fry the shit out ur plants twice a week.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 25, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 3300454
> Ha! I got the timewreck to upload but now it won't let me do another lol.


@beuffer is that straight trainwreck or a cross and how did you grow it? WHat ever it is or you did it is beautifully done! Bravo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you move or are you still an ex pat?
> 
> I just had a great interview today - fingers crossed!


Good luck to ya Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> @beuffer is that straight trainwreck or a cross and how did you grow it? WHat ever it is or you did it is beautifully done! Bravo


That is timewreck it is black trainwreck x space dude and it is from TGA


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Not much going on except for the LA Con cuts and the stray seeds that grew out.

Cart:



Moved the LA Con number 3 to the cart to get more sunlight - LAC #1 and #3:




Mr and Mrs BELL:







Tiny sprouts in the BELL pot with four or five seeds each:




Worm Bin with more sprouts:




Planter with 3 mystery sprouts - can you find them?




Triangle Baby:




Trash babies:





The baby on the far left has some cool stripes on the stem and different structure than the others 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Doc! I got shmashed and ate a ton! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

He's makin' a list
Checkin' it twice
He's gonna find out who's narty or nice...




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> He's makin' a list
> Checkin' it twice
> He's gonna find out who's narty or nice...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

You got it Doc! I can leave them with SG or DEZ.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You got it Doc! I can leave them with SG or DEZ.


That would be cool was just fucking around. Saw that and couldn't pass it up


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Need to have the best gardeners finding the magic phenos!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

You kno me i'm game to pop some beans


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

I love watching the grows in the Octagon!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I love watching the grows in the Octagon!


Me too! I would love to have a back yard like yours. Always nice there


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I love watching the grows in the Octagon!





Dr.D81 said:


> Me too! I would love to have a back yard like yours. Always nice there


both you're stuff is amazing to watch..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> both you're stuff is amazing to watch..


Your a hell of a grower your self bob. You have a killer fb man. cof posted a pic of mine and was looking good. i will have to get with him first of the year and get it back. Do a side by side grow with them


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

The cuts of LA Con I gifted to Bob looked so much better when he grew them! The cuts he gave me are looking amazing even if I did just up-pot them and stick them outside.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

That reminds me. I need to move the cart back to the warm spot.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The cuts of LA Con I gifted to Bob looked so much better when he grew them! The cuts he gave me are looking amazing even if I did just up-pot them and stick them outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ones you gave me were very stocky too. Big buds though. Just jar'd them up. The clone I took that's in veg is growing like bobs too. Less bushy and more stretch. Maybe since I had to reveg yours it had to go through another generation to revert back to how its supposed to be. Or the next generation, recessive traits came out more so. Either way its growing faster in veg. Btw 2 out of 4 jaki's sprouted . I may germ 2 more to replace the ones that aren't doing anything.

here are my Buddha berry og seeds. Mojos og x 9 kings ( 9lb hammer x Fudo mayo)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

@FLkeys1 is growing some of the Jurple (Purple Jilly) and it is starting to purple up!

I want a cut of the Jurple and of the Jaki to play with when you guys are ready. Male or Female is fine.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 is growing some of the Jurple (Purple Jilly) and it is starting to purple up!
> 
> I want a cut of the Jurple and of the Jaki to play with when you guys are ready. Male or Female is fine.
> 
> ...



Consider it done.. I can take a cut off the female clone I took off Jurple. It is inside right now under light and looking good.. I did not get a clone off the male before it died 

I did back cross the male Jurple to the female Jurple if you want any seeds when ripe let me know..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes please! I still have a bunch of frozen LoveChild pollen if you are ever interested in growing some sativa crosses.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yes please! I still have a bunch of frozen LoveChild pollen if you are ever interested in growing some sativa crosses.



I have a blue power seedling that I am praying is a female, if it is I might take u
You up on little pollen from the love child.. Thanks!! 
I'm going to cut the clone off jurple tonight and I'll let YA know when it's ready


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks!

Folding seed pack covers:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice. One of each please!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought you retired for a while! How is Chaka doing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Consider it done.. I can take a cut off the female clone I took off Jurple. It is inside right now under light and looking good.. I did not get a clone off the male before it died
> 
> I did back cross the male Jurple to the female Jurple if you want any seeds when ripe let me know..
> View attachment 3305112


Nice


SomeGuy said:


> Nice. One of each please!


I like the way you think


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

He is good. Just busy right now. I've been too. Feel like I'm barely keeping up sometimes. 

I still have to sex the seeds I popped. U want males if I get em?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

I will have some fem pollen. I will try and have enough for a couple folks to play with.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice
> 
> I like the way you think


Lol! I know man. U pop new stuff all the time. I think I've got it tough and only carry 12 strains... Lol. U have made some great crosses too doc. Where's your seed packs? .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Lol! I know man. U pop new stuff all the time. I think I've got it tough and only carry 12 strains... Lol. U have made some great crosses too doc. Where's your seed packs? .


If you want to know i pretty much know what the ?s are


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Dang man. Long ass list. 20 different strains you made.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Dang man. Long ass list. 20 different strains you made.


Haha that is short i am makeing a full list. It will put that to shame. More beans cooking now fems this time by request


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

See.... I have a real problem. All those look good. Lol! Its always fun to see something new. Im really just hooked on growing. Crazy. If I had a wharehouse to play with woah momma... "Dreamy look in stoned eyes"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> See.... I have a real problem. All those look good. Lol! Its always fun to see something new. Im really just hooked on growing. Crazy. If I had a wharehouse to play with woah momma... "Dreamy look in stoned eyes"


Haha i fill the same way


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Right now I'm wondering how I missed this jurple... Lol!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> See.... I have a real problem. All those look good. Lol! Its always fun to see something new. Im really just hooked on growing. Crazy. If I had a wharehouse to play with woah momma... "Dreamy look in stoned eyes"


Check bobs thread and there are some cuts on there that will be passed around too.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I wasn't going to share it. It was very closely held. Then I decided I needed to have it tested and FLKeys was there at the right time. Now he has a mom and we can all share cuts


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

I got fireballs from Bob. Three are flowering in the led tent. They are very healthy. He let me have some and it was awesome smoke. That's one to cross with.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I took some of the Fireballs bud he shared with me to Thanksgiving. It was a big hit


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

The AK 47 and Blue Dream I kept for myself


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2014)

took four cuts off Jurple tonight!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Quickie Garden Tour




























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Pics?




Jurple clones, cut 12-2-14


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Pics. Of Jurple.. Last one is of other plants I still have growing outside.


----------



## Mo! (Dec 3, 2014)

Man I wish I lived out by you guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 3, 2014)

Mo! said:


> Man I wish I lived out by you guys.


Are you and (the other) Mo related?


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

^^^^ imposter or alter ego?


----------



## Mo! (Dec 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^ imposter or alter ego?


First thing I thought after joining here and seeing Mohican had some good posts myself.  surprised it's been this long before someone said it. 

Old nickname from the army days. Been trying to think of something else to get an admin to change it to.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

@Mo! - You're fine. I am Mohican and I just sign Mo for short. As for living here - you'd probably hate it! 

@FLkeys1 - pics are awesome! Thanks a million for taking the cuts. The outdoor girl is lookin' sexshy!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

I took some pics today between downpours. I broke out the old 20D to see if I could take better low light pictures than with the little Samsung point and shoot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

My outdoor is all dry under the little tent. . Hope your not getting too drenched mo!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Filling the pool back up with rain! Grubbs are coming out of the soil and ending up in the pool. I scooped out over 20 this morning!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

The new seed vials arrived!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 4, 2014)

@Mo your outdoor grows are looking drenched like my orchids are, except in the greenhouse. The one winter grow I did didn't get rained on much and was about 1/2 the size of my summer grow. I did have some nice purples that year. Are those leaves in your screened area? I have a neighbor that has a tree that covers my backyard after the winter Santa Anas.

@DrD81 I like your "short list." Especially the chem dawg x, fireball and purple werck x. 

@FlKeys Really like the mom of the Jurple. I usually have problems growing clones outside. They just become small plants most of the time.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

The leaves are collected from several neighbors. They also contain lawn clippings. The pool was full of grubbs again. It looks like our final rain total was 3" here. I collected the water in several containers. The pool level rose 3 inches. I used the collected water to mix up food and gave the garden a feeding. The trash pile seedlings are so pale I am trying to get them to green up. They are probably Mulanje Gold crosses with the lighter Gold color. Looks like only one of them is female!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

The triploid triangle baby is a boy!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

Sun was out for a minute but I didn't get any pics in time!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> @Mo your outdoor grows are looking drenched like my orchids are, except in the greenhouse. The one winter grow I did didn't get rained on much and was about 1/2 the size of my summer grow. I did have some nice purples that year. Are those leaves in your screened area? I have a neighbor that has a tree that covers my backyard after the winter Santa Anas.
> 
> @DrD81 I like your "short list." Especially the chem dawg x, fireball and purple werck x.
> 
> @FlKeys Really like the mom of the Jurple. I usually have problems growing clones outside. They just become small plants most of the time.



@greenthumb111 

The two clones I did outside this summer were from a disp. That had them under T5's 24-7 so when I put them outside in the ground I took a old 33 gal. Plastic trash can cut a hole out of the bottom and stuck a 100 w spot light in the hole and I would put the trash can over the plant each night to make the daylight hours longer so it would not go in to flower
I slowly cut back the length of light until I no longer needed it anymore. This was in July and August. both plants grew to about 4 4 1/2 feet tall and each plant gave me little over a pound of dried flowers.. 
The first clone I put out was a GSC with no sup. light and it went right in to flower and was never taller then 12" tall..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

hey Mo

sister of LaCons you have..still in cup


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

@Mohican forgot to share this with you.. This is the last Jurple seed that I sprouted, it will be done totally indoors under the 600w


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

@BobBitchen and @FLkeys1 - Both of your girls look amazing. I finally got some pictures in the sunshine. I will be packing seeds and celebrating 53 years on this rock. Might be tomorrow till I get things posted. Drinking Bloody Caesars


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice happy bday Mo. I wish i was going to see you, hyroot, ABM, and everyone else i will miss. Next time


----------



## hyroot (Dec 4, 2014)

have a bappy herfday Mo!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

have a great birthday Mo !!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday..

I cant recall if I told you the crosses that I made of the seeds from you.. As you know you are more then welcome to any that you see on the list. 

Jillanje x Jurple
Blue Dream-lovechild x Blue dream Lovechild (back cross)
Malmo x Blue dream-lovechild
Jurple x Jurple (back cross)
Bubba Kush x Jurple

Cheers to the Bloody Caesars


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Happy Birthday..
> 
> I cant recall if I told you the crosses that I made of the seeds from you.. As you know you are more then welcome to any that you see on the list.
> 
> ...


They all sound great but that last one would be realy cool.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

One of each please!

Thanks guys - I wish you guys were all coming up to the BBQ. It is going to be medicated acres of cannabis farmers!

Cheerz,
M "hic" o


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> One of each please!
> 
> Thanks guys - I wish you guys were all coming up to the BBQ. It is going to be medicated acres of cannabis farmers!
> 
> ...


Yea i wish i had known sooner. I only pop in and out of D JJ's thread and didn't catch it. Maybe 2015 bbq will work out


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

We can roll up on Friday and come back on sat or sun...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am trying to get to the CO mnts. in the summer for another get together, but i am going to take everyone this time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2014)

DAT! You made my night!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> have a bappy herfday Mo!


/\ /\ /\ Yeah - that! /\ /\ /\


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


That is David Allan coe if anyone wants to know. My favorite song by him


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday young mandid u ever finish that book you were editing for Frenchy. Im ready to make some hash and would like to read the step by step directions. What should I use to press the hash with. have a nice day Mohicanhope your as stoned as me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen and @FLkeys1 - Both of your girls look amazing. I finally got some pictures in the sunshine. I will be packing seeds and celebrating 53 years on this rock. Might be tomorrow till I get things posted. Drinking Bloody Caesars



Happy bday mo! Hope ur doing well. . 

You never said if u wanted me to save u any males I find In the seeds I popped. 
1each not sexed
-purple tai x purple kush
-paki punch
-black sour bubble
-unknown but I think jillanje
-skunk #1

I'm using the red kessil for 30min. 15before lights out and 15 after lights out. Seems to be working well! Thanks for helping me experiment.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 5, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Happy bday mo! Hope ur doing well. .
> 
> You never said if u wanted me to save u any males I find In the seeds I popped.
> 1each not sexed
> ...


you want 730 IR at lights out to switch the plant into its phytochrome state faster. Then 660nm when they wake up. The 660 deep red brings the plant out of the phytochtome state


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2014)

I know that from positivity but figured I'd give it a go w what I had. They do seem to be setting quicker than last time. Hairs and cluster showed up in two days of it...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks! The Family made Swiss Cheese and Sherry chicken casserole, rice, and for dessert - homemade German chocolate cake! I was so full!

I will take any males you can get me and a cut of a female Paki, Thai, and Skunk if possible.

I think the spectrum on the Kessil red covers both 660 and 730. I am glad you are getting to try it! Post pics when you can please!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 6, 2014)

German chocolate cake is so fucking good it makes me use profanity. Lucky man.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! The Family made Swiss Cheese and Sherry chicken casserole, rice, and for dessert - homemade German chocolate cake! I was so full!
> 
> I will take any males you can get me and a cut of a female Paki, Thai, and Skunk if possible.
> 
> ...




@Mohican 

I have sprouted four of the Malmö FB x Jilly, four Jesus OG x Scott's OG and a blue dream plus one more Jurple, I will save any of the males for YA.. 

FL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have honeybee, goji og, purple voodoo, purple wreck x blue pit, gdp x bluepit, cherry puff, and alligator kush males right now. I have a cut of pw, hb, and blue moonshine reversed and dropping fem pollen too. Let me know and i can get anything you want together this week.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 6, 2014)

mmmmmm goji and cherry puff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

hyroot said:


> mmmmmm goji and cherry puff


I will look i might have a extra goji male clone or two


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

If you feel like bringing beans w you doc please do. . I wouldn't mind running through some of that list you have. 

The cp I have looks god awful but may have actually rooted. Lol. I took some bd cuts last night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> If you feel like bringing beans w you doc please do. . I wouldn't mind running through some of that list you have.
> 
> The cp I have looks god awful but may have actually rooted. Lol. I took some bd cuts last night.


I will be, and will have to get some 2010 dog x bms fems out there this spring.i think they will rock


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Awesome. .


Request


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

A few of each! . Asking me to decide or pick strains is stressful... Lol. Surprise me. It will all get grown out eventually... I've got a good 30 or so more years to grow I figure... Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Any good local strains. Moonshine, Alligator... I am looking for strong genetics for crosses.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Night shot from the rainy night a few nights back:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Pregnant Scott's OG backcrosses:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Thinned out the trash pile babies. All males with not much personality. Only on is a confirmed female. I brought the triangle baby indoors to collect the pollen. All of the outdoor females are already covered with Scott's OG seeds.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 6, 2014)

It barely rained here. Mostly sprinkled. High humidity though. It's been a warm one today. In the 80's. Been running a/c today for the first time in a month.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 7, 2014)

shot of a nice gem I found in a pack of sequoia strawberry from sincityseeds. I have 5 of these ladies this size in my flower room. It literally smells like putting your nose into a basket of strawberries! I'm impressed with how close it actually smells to one. @hyroot this was the one you said looked like a palm tree. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

That looks gorgeous! I've never got to try strawberry weed, I bet its delightful.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That looks gorgeous! I've never got to try strawberry weed, I bet its delightful.


I haven't tried these either...testing run. I can't wait tho! I'll let ya know how she smokes


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

For sure man I look forward to it. I feel terrible about my Sin City test grow this year. My computer went down at the beginning of summer and I couldn't get it replaced until a few weeks ago. So the whole grow went undocumented. I got one pretty nice plant from it though, real indica dom, big fat fan leaves, and nice tight nodes.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey @Mohican 

Forgot I collected pollen from the awesome looking male Jurple.. Found it in the freezer this morning while getting ice packs out for the jeep trip..

If you want the pollen it's yours..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Here are a couple pics. Of the male Jurple..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes please! Thank you!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

85 degrees here today! Pool day!

It looks like the Sacramento BBQ is going to be erased from the face of the earth by god this weekend. They are expecting the worst storm in 10 years!

I will most likely be staying local. I need to find out what the plans are with @Dezracer @Dr.D81 @hyroot @jigfresh @SomeGuy for Docs visit.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 85 degrees here today! Pool day!
> 
> It looks like the Sacramento BBQ is going to be erased from the face of the earth by god this weekend. They are expecting the worst storm in 10 years!
> 
> ...


Dez's bout noon I think


----------



## hyroot (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 85 degrees here today! Pool day!
> 
> It looks like the Sacramento BBQ is going to be erased from the face of the earth by god this weekend. They are expecting the worst storm in 10 years!
> 
> ...



I don't have any plans... I don't know anything or where everyone else is meeting up. I'm just hoping to be done running all my trim by next weekend. I keep running out of ice. I make my own ...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Water stores have cheap clean ice.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jurple just keeps getting more purple.. She is beautiful..


----------



## Mo! (Dec 8, 2014)

What's the lineage on the jurple?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mo! said:


> What's the lineage on the jurple?



Seed came from @Mohican 

If my memory is correct, parents are Jilly Bean and a purple Jilly bean..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Jurple just keeps getting more purple.. She is beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 3309654
> View attachment 3309653


Great job to you and mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

They were from this crop of Jilly Bean girls hit with a male JB.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

@FLkeys1 - You should submit that first picture to High Times! She is so sexy!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Here are some pics from the garden:

























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - You should submit that first picture to High Times! She is so sexy!



Great idea, the light was just about perfect making her look so sexy.. I believe in giving credit where credit is do.. Do you want credit for the breeder and I take credit for growing and taking the pic..???


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks! If there is a category for breeder, sure! Otherwise it's all you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2014)

@beuffer420 sexy. what do you add to make the leaves stick up like that. that's cool I want mine to do that too.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2014)

Aloe can do it. Many different things can cause the plant to pray. Sometimes it is because it is getting too much light and it is a defense mechanism to reduce the amount of light hitting the leaf surface. The praying is caused by increased fluid pressure in the cells (Cell Turgor). I am still not sure whether it is beneficial to make a plant pray.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 9, 2014)

its also a sign of stomata opening more and processing more light.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2014)

Stomata usually only open at night to prevent water loss. That is why your plants get all wet at night/lights out. The stomata open and transpire. All of my outside girls are soaked in the mornings lately. The rain and dew point are giving me hell. No sign of any PM yet. I turned the sprinklers off a month ago so it has been very dry in the garden. So far so good! I usually see PM first in the garden area that is in the winter shade. No signs yet 

I really want to go back to school and get an advanced degree in plant bio. Love this shit!


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure why the leaves do that? I don't foliar feed ever (never been a fan of foliar unless I'm using pure from Kyles line). Haven't done that in a few harvests tho, they even stand like that in the dark too. maybe it's the photothensesis plus bottle allowing more light to b absorbed. @Dr.Amber Trichome I do use the nourish l, photo plus, amino, and yield enhancer from microbe life, other than that the only thing they are given is the 3 roots organic top feed bags for a little food boost. I just figured the plant was happy and metabolism was at a high rate.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wonder if it could also be a genetic thing along with water..

I have found on some of my plants after they are watered some will display this upward leaf turn while other plants that I watered at the same time show no upward turn.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

@Mohican, If the offer still stands & you're not using it, I'd like to take you up on the LED offer.
I see you may do So Cal get together, hope to see ya there..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2014)

Sure! If I stay and go to Docs pizza party I will bring it. You can come by sooner if you are around or pick it up later.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 10, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> @greenthumb111
> 
> The two clones I did outside this summer were from a disp. That had them under T5's 24-7 so when I put them outside in the ground I took a old 33 gal. Plastic trash can cut a hole out of the bottom and stuck a 100 w spot light in the hole and I would put the trash can over the plant each night to make the daylight hours longer so it would not go in to flower
> I slowly cut back the length of light until I no longer needed it anymore. This was in July and August. both plants grew to about 4 4 1/2 feet tall and each plant gave me little over a pound of dried flowers..
> The first clone I put out was a GSC with no sup. light and it went right in to flower and was never taller then 12" tall..


What a great idea FLKeys1! I will try that if I ever get any clones again. thanks for the tip


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Water stores have cheap clean ice.


Where is a water store to by ice around us Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

I use the one off of 17th and Cabrillo Park. Park in back. I get bottles filled and bags of ice. They have a nice clean system.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd say the Jurple clones have rooted


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes! Great job @FLkeys1


----------



## snowboarder396 (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn it has been a long time since I have been on here. How's it going Mo?

and just for some clarification Marijuana plants are classified as C3 plants they do transpire during the day, the only plants that only transpire during the night are C4 or CAM plants such as tropic or desert plants. This is due to the fact that they have adapted to better water conservation methods, too much water would be lost during if they transpired during the day. It also has a lot to do with carbon fixation, Photorespiration, and the cycle involving RuBisco.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Dec 11, 2014)

I never called it praying, I call it "reaching for the light". They do it when things are good.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I use the one off of 17th and Cabrillo Park. Park in back. I get bottles filled and bags of ice. They have a nice clean system.


Thanks


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 11, 2014)

s


greenthumb111 said:


> Where is a water store to by ice around us Mo?


Only because I don't live out that way and have never been there...you guys have stores dedicated just to water sale?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I'm not sure why the leaves do that? I don't foliar feed ever (never been a fan of foliar unless I'm using pure from Kyles line). Haven't done that in a few harvests tho, they even stand like that in the dark too. maybe it's the photothensesis plus bottle allowing more light to b absorbed. @Dr.Amber Trichome I do use the nourish l, photo plus, amino, and yield enhancer from microbe life, other than that the only thing they are given is the 3 roots organic top feed bags for a little food boost. I just figured the plant was happy and metabolism was at a high rate.


Thanks for the info @beuffer420 . Sometimes, just once and a while my leaves will get like that and I just love it! it looks like the plant is so happy and it makes me so happy to see it. I really would like to see all my plants doing that all the time. But it sounds like your feed protocol is very sophisticated and a bit over my head.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

@beuffer420 - Here we don't drink out of a tap or drink the water that they serve at restaurants. Unless you like birth control and prozac with your water.

@snowboarder396 - Where have you been? I am good. Plodding along in the dirt still! I do think some of the equatorial sativa strains are C4. Not sure though. I was trying to locate some info about this and was unsuccessful. As for praying, the plant is changing the angle of the leaves to reduce the light incidence angle. You will also notice that strains from low sun areas have darker leaves where the "gold" sativa strains always seem pale. Under intense light the dark leaves would get too hot. So hot weather plants are pale, thin leaved, long node, slow growing girls.

@FLkeys1 - Jurple - the winter cold medicine (VapoRub)! I can't wait to hear the smoke report. I wonder what the cured smell will be? The Bubblegum pheno of Mulanje smelled like cat piss when it was drying!

@BobBitchen - The LACon is starting to get that old school pine smell I remember from the '80s! I was pruning some fans away to expose the flowers and the seeds to more sun. I started with the LA Con and finished with the SOG BX. My fingers smelled like penny gumballs! Thanks for the gumball Mickey!

It definitely looks like a storm is coming today. Stormageddon 2014 is expected to hit starting tonight. I hope it is done by 9 AM tomorrow. I have a long drive ahead of me.

Found some slugs in the trash babies last night. Today the plants are looking so much happier! Time to get out the copper tape.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @beuffer420 - Here we don't drink out of a tap or drink the water that they serve at restaurants. Unless you like birth control and prozac with your water.
> 
> @snowboarder396 - Where have you been? I am good. Plodding along in the dirt still! I do think some of the equatorial sativa strains are C4. Not sure though. I was trying to locate some info about this and was unsuccessful. As for praying, the plant is changing the angle of the leaves to reduce the light incidence angle. You will also notice that strains from low sun areas have darker leaves where the "gold" sativa strains always seem pale. Under intense light the dark leaves would get too hot. So hot weather plants are pale, thin leaved, long node, slow growing girls.
> 
> ...


So you're still going up North ? Have fun & drive safe bro


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

@Mohican 

Jurple is staring to smell like peppermint and a hint of pineapple and lemon. 
It's interesting because it does not give off a lot of a smell until you touch it or bump it. Pretty much all the big fan leaves have gone from purple to yellow and have fallen off. I check the trichomes each day and at about 90% cloudy today. Lots of pistols have died and curled but she is still putting out new ones.. 

Have you ever grown this strain in the ground?? I am thinking this is going to be the strain I plant and grow outside next summer..course that will also depend on how the smoke is..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

Only grown it in a container with soil. She should be amazing as an outdoor bush. I may give that a try as well. I just want to know whether she is as good of a medicine as she is a plant!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

I am still hoping there is a chance that I can make it to the BBQ. If the freeways are still there then I am going. If it is a disaster then I will be at Dez's.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Only grown it in a container with soil. She should be amazing as an outdoor bush. I may give that a try as well. I just want to know whether she is as good of a medicine as she is a plant!



Can't imagine a plant so sexy and sweet smelling as her could be bad but you never know..
Time will tell..


----------



## snowboarder396 (Dec 11, 2014)

@ MO, Life happens. I have been busy last few months. Kinda like last fall when I disappeared for while. You'll notice that I will disappear for a few months at a time sometimes. Mostly during the fall. Busy with life, school, and work. The fall is harvest season for the wine industry, and gets extremely busy with long hours and days all fall. On top of going to school. Nice to still see some familiar faces around.

how is the garden going and the greenhouse? BTW how you guys finally liking that rain you're getting? I know you guys done in Cali have needed it bad.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

Last winter we didn't get much rain but it was perfect for growing sativa. This year we are going to get soaked. Back in the 1800s there was a flood of CA where the entire central basin was flooded 8 feet deep. Killed all of the livestock and crops. We get more rain here than most people know. It usually comes in February and lasts two weeks. 2015 should be an interesting year!

I have been breeding some dank phenos and making some BXs. I grew a nice crop of Blue Dream and LA Con that was favorably received. Got laid off in July and have been working on many projects since then. The interviews are finally starting pour in so I think the future is looking bright 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## snowboarder396 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, I know at least from what I have heard a majority of Cali has been in a severe drought since last winter. We were wondering how certain crops were going to make it. Vineyards didn't even have water allocated to them down there until just after the growing season started and it was a limited amount at that.

Sounds good. I will have to scroll back through try looking at some your pics and find those greenhouse pics you were working on. What other Breeding projects have you had going on?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

I have heard that the grapes this year will be amazing!

Bred everything with the LoveChild (Mulanje x AOS), MK Ultra (only a few plants), and a monster Jilly Bean boy.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the info @beuffer420 . Sometimes, just once and a while my leaves will get like that and I just love it! it looks like the plant is so happy and it makes me so happy to see it. I really would like to see all my plants doing that all the time. But it sounds like your feed protocol is very sophisticated and a bit over my head.


It's really quite simple buddy. Use super coco, no need for food in veg and hit with photo plus every other water. In flower I top feed with three bags from roots organic every two weeks and every other water with the photo plus nourish l yield enhancer and amono bottle. Mix all together 5-6mls a gallon and boom.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 12, 2014)

what is good in mohican land


----------



## hyroot (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's Jaki


they have been off to the side. After I finish setting up the other veg room they will be moved under a light lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2014)

hey Mo, look what the Doc dropped off
I'll try & hook up with you this week


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 14, 2014)

I will have to take an inventory of seeds I have too for some trading. You have some interesting crosses. GT


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm back! I am still recovering from the road trip and the BBQ festivities. I need to get everything organized before I forget what's what.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

glad u made it back safely , what was the BBQ like?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

Cannabis camping. Like herding cats to get anything done. 
Luckily there were plenty of helpers when we broke everything down and loaded it up in DoubleJJ's truck.

Worst part for me is that I am on a diet and there was so much amazing food! I did have some of the roast beast and I snuck a couple pieces of Fumble's banana cake.

I lost 10 pounds since I started!

40 more to go!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

thats sooo awesome man! cannabis camping, right up my alley . I toetally dig it... done plenty of that! , sounds like a gooood time had by all the stoner cats..
. congrats on the first 10 lbs the rest should be a piece of cake., no pun intended.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have always wanted to go to Double J"s BBQ in Sacto. I bet it was fun. What did you bring back???


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

It was so much fun! I finally got to get baked first thing in the morning on Saturday! JJ, Fumble, TWS, Nuggs, Grandpapy, Adower, S'Manta, TMB, and a few other who will go unnamed made me feel right at home. Brought back some Animal Cookies and MK Ultra clones, various seeds, Fumble's magic cooking, and a few flowers. I got to teach more young brilliant farmers the wonder of landrace sativa as a morning pick me up. It was so cold I had to put my hash ball jar on the fire ashes to warm it up. The jar smelled amazing after heated and blew their minds. One of them nailed down the smell as being cedar.

So much to talk about but I am going to be going dark (yeah sure you are) for a while until the holidays are over. The honey do list is getting scary!

Job front is looking great. I may be gone for a year. We will see what happens.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> hey Mo, look what the Doc dropped off
> I'll try & hook up with you this week
> 
> View attachment 3312798


I wouldn't mind a few of those types he left.  looks like some good crosses. 

I wish I just had space dedicated to seed popping. LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I wouldn't mind a few of those types he left.  looks like some good crosses.
> 
> I wish I just had space dedicated to seed popping. LOL


put in an order bro, Doc wanted to spread the wealth, I'll get em to ya


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

*Garden Tour*

Here is the garden from yesterday's sunny moment:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> put in an order bro, Doc wanted to spread the wealth, I'll get em to ya


A few of each?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice mo! Sounds like you had fun up north.  I had a shit weekend but thats how it goes sometimes. 

BTW, I want some of your genetics too if there are any left.  

Still trying to sex the stuff I popped. Probably only a few more days till they all show their true colors.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you to all of my RIU farming friends! I feel honored


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> Here is the garden from yesterday's sunny moment:
> 
> ...


I love the tours of the Mo Compound !!!


Mohican said:


> Thank you to all of my RIU farming friends! I feel honored


congrats


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

@Mohican & @SomeGuy 
what kind of smell do you get from your La Con on stem rub ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll have to check tonight. I'm horrible w that kinda thing though. Lol. They are looking good though!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I'll have to check tonight. I'm horrible w that kinda thing though. Lol. They are looking good though!


I am bad too, that's why I ask.
this morning I did a rub & the first thing that came to mind was ... dirty diper / pine...lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine had a hint of cheese this morning and the coffee skunk smell is getting stronger from the crowded cart!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

sounds like the NoCal bbq was a good time
I want to go next year
glad you had a good time Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> sounds like the NoCal bbq was a good time
> I want to go next year
> glad you had a good time Mo


Me and dez have talked a little about going next year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Me and dez have talked a little about going next year.


we all should of jumped in your car & went from Dez's while you were in a driving mood 

next year..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

whats another 16hrs of driving...lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

There were people there from all over the country!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> we all should of jumped in your car & went from Dez's while you were in a driving mood
> 
> next year..


I would love to go next year. I have a 40' motor home that sleeps a few and it would be great to help share the fuel cost since it gets about 8 miles to the gallon with a good tail wind


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> we all should of jumped in your car & went from Dez's while you were in a driving mood
> 
> next year..


We talked about it and i left it up to them. I did drive 3800 miles there and back. Jig did all the driving there or it would have been over 4k


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

My car hit 1K last night when I ran to the store 
With all of the federal changes and legalization right around the corner, I think that we will be having more parties and maybe we should start a corporation like Sunkist. Any name suggestions?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I would love to go next year. I have a 40' motor home that sleeps a few and it would be great to help share the fuel cost since it gets about 8 miles to the gallon with a good tail wind


Man it sucks we missed each other this year, but i would be down to meet down there and ride the rest of the way.


Mohican said:


> My car hit 1K last night when I ran to the store
> With all of the federal changes and legalization right around the corner, I think that we will be having more parties and maybe we should start a corporation like Sunkist. Any name suggestions?


Stankist


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man it sucks we missed each other this year, but i would be down to meet down there and ride the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> Stankist


Yep, it was too bad our schedules just did not work out, this time of year is always crazy busy because of the holidays and every weekend is booked with party's.. 

So is there another party in April next year or just Dec. next year, anyone know?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

*Quick Garden Tour*

Just a quick photo dump from today:




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes there is a 420 BBQ also.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

here is a pic. Of the Jurple male, least it looks like male flowers that are forming..


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

I like that sky shot!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

Lookin' Jiggy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lookin' Jiggy!


Took a few but next time i hope to hav a proper camera


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Rainbow in LA at the Clone Store on Friday the 12th:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Clone Store


That is great


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

LA is usually so dirty and stinky and unnatural. The rainbow really shocked me for some reason. It was also very warm and tropical feeling when the sun popped out.

When I hit the Grapevine (Tejon pass), the rain came down so hard I almost lost control of the car. That was the most hectic part of the trip! How was the rain for you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2014)

Ha, I had a rainbow today too!
the rain finally stopped today and yeah a rainbow did appear on the way home right before I hit Seattle on I-5. I drove right threw the end of it.
I got some new blizztex snow tires and they work so nice in the rain, no more hydroplaning. stay safe Mohican!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man it sucks we missed each other this year, but i would be down to meet down there and ride the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> Stankist


Sunshine Seed Co.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA is usually so dirty and stinky and unnatural. The rainbow really shocked me for some reason. It was also very warm and tropical feeling when the sun popped out.
> 
> When I hit the Grapevine (Tejon pass), the rain came down so hard I almost lost control of the car. That was the most hectic part of the trip! How was the rain for you?


I hit rain and fog coming in to cali on 40 friday night and some inLA,TX thursday night that was it.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

*Garden Tour*













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mo hope the winter crop come out. I am having a lot of problems with botritis outside the greenhouse on the orchid flowers. I really have in the past had problems with bud rot associated with botritis and bud worm damage which leads to bud rot. GT


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

I keep the cart under the eves at night and it seems to be helping. The girls in the trash pile are soaking wet every morning. I am waiting for them to get bad. So far no signs of any PM or such.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jurple smoke report..
First off plant status:
All the fan leaves had turned purple and then completely yellow and fell off. I chopped her when I was seeing maybe three to four Amber trichomes on a bud or leaf.. All trichomes were cloudy.

At the time of harvest the plant smelled like pineapple, mangos and a little hint of citrus..

With in the first 10 min of a few puffs I felt like I was floating and very light weight then a sense of being energized flowed by large grin and laughing at stupid things like you did as a child.. After about 30 min. I could feel the indica staring to work and I felt mellow and was engrossed in watching a cat running around on a frozen fish pond trying to catch the fish swimming under the ice..
Jurple is killer meds.. I am already growing indoors and plan to grow it outside next season. This is some primo top shelf meds..
All I can say is @Mohican MO for president !!!

I can't get over the smell of this strain, it's amazing.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

Bravo @FLkeys1

She finished quickly! It will be interesting to see the difference in the indoor grown. What do the jarred flowers smell like?

My winter crop of LA Con is decidedly cheese leaning! The seeds are taking forever to mature.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bravo @FLkeys1
> 
> She finished quickly! It will be interesting to see the difference in the indoor grown. What do the jarred flowers smell like?
> 
> My winter crop of LA Con is decidedly cheese leaning! The seeds are taking forever to mature.



Still has the mango pineapple smell but it has faded a little . This was the easiest plant ever to trim, I wish they were all this easy.
It did finish quick, not sure if it had to to with the cold nights but the leaves went fast and i was a little shocked to see amber trichomes so soon. i prefer a upbeat smoke so I did not want to let her go to the point of being a total brain dead let me sleep feeling. 

The fist clone I took off the plant I just harvested is just under two foot tall and I am going to flip her to start flowering tomorrow. Yes, it will be interesting to see how she tuns out indoors. I am guessing that she will not go purple since it will not get the cold like it did outside.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bravo @FLkeys1
> 
> She finished quickly! It will be interesting to see the difference in the indoor grown. What do the jarred flowers smell like?
> 
> My winter crop of LA Con is decidedly cheese leaning! The seeds are taking forever to mature.



The Bubba Kush x Jurple I did is also taking for ever to give mature seeds. I guess anything with the name Bubba in it is going to be slow


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Or Big!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

LA Cons 1-4

#1



#2



#3



#4




Stray




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Mrs SOG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Or Big!


Funny you should say that.. Here is a pic of the Bubba Jill seed on the left and Jurple seed on the right..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Funny you should say that.. Here is a pic of the Bubba Jill seed on the left and Jurple seed on the right..
> 
> View attachment 3317783


I just cut a deepblue x sour kush and pulled a big ass seed from it


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

The Jillanje and the Plush crosses had huge seeds too!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 22, 2014)

4 jurples never sprouted. I'm germing the last 2 seeds I have of jurple. Plus Scotts og x paki punch. Plus some of my mojos x Shangri-La (jinx proof finally named that strain 9lb x Fudo mayo). The jaki's are doing great and growing fast.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

4:20!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2014)

Your garden looks very nice Mohican. Very lush and very green. Nice to see you hitting the bong again after that long dry period. no weed NO GOOD. knuck knuck knuck


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> 4 jurples never sprouted. I'm germing the last 2 seeds I have of jurple. Plus Scotts og x paki punch. Plus some of my mojos x Shangri-La (jinx proof finally named that strain 9lb x Fudo mayo). The jaki's are doing great and growing fast.



Of the three Jurple seed I had, all three sprouted. 1 female and two males. 
This is one of the easiest strains to trim, had very few big leaves and good size buds..
One clone off the female has turned in to a good group of clones off the clone. The clones are rooting in about four days and I backed crossed the female with pollen from the male Jurple so I have some seeds to play with.. I can see why hightimes picked this strain as a top 10 in 2007...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The Jillanje and the Plush crosses had huge seeds too!


What is the seed in your pic?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

That seed is MalMoFB x Unknown

(Malawi x Mozambique Poison Freebee) x Unknown


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2014)

MalMoFB x raisinette


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am wondering what pre98 bubba x bubba\jurple will be like this fall


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I keep the cart under the eves at night and it seems to be helping. The girls in the trash pile are soaking wet every morning. I am waiting for them to get bad. So far no signs of any PM or such.


Wont happen until they flower. I did an experiment last year by putting the plants in the greenhouse which has fans going when the temps go below 60. Low air movement and below 60 degree temperatures = botritis. I remember when I had a lot of bud rot I saw growers on RIU covering the plants (for rain mostly) and using a fan at night. GT


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

I had to keep adding lights to the clone cab until the temps reached 76-78. Clones are much happier now!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

The Kessil H150 magenta put me in the perfect temperature range.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 24, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Jurple smoke report..
> First off plant status:
> All the fan leaves had turned purple and then completely yellow and fell off. I chopped her when I was seeing maybe three to four Amber trichomes on a bud or leaf.. All trichomes were cloudy.
> 
> ...


Gona have to ask Mo for some of that. 

@ Mo and FLKeys: Have you noticed many different phenos? GT


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't grown any Jurple. Gave some to Hyroot and FLKeys to test out. I am very excited about the results!

The clone that was seeded was a very strong eucalyptus smelling pheno.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 24, 2014)

greenthumb111 said:


> Gona have to ask Mo for some of that.
> 
> @ Mo and FLKeys: Have you noticed many different phenos? GT


Of the three seeds , all sprouted 1 female and 2 males. Since only one female only one pheno, but it is a very very good. So far both the males look alike in leaf and structure. 
I did cross the male jurple back to the female jurple and have seeds  so will see what comes out of those. I plan to run this outside next summer and see how it does. The one female I had was in a pot and it got a late start. Only got 2 0z of dried flower off her. I have a lone off the mother inside under light and ready to send her in to flower and see what it does inside. since the cold temps mader her purple I am thinking she will not go purple inside? will see


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I haven't grown any Jurple. Gave some to Hyroot and FLKeys to test out. I am very excited about the results!
> 
> The clone that was seeded was a very strong eucalyptus smelling pheno.


So the Jurple seed from you was from a clone that you crossed with what male? what was the female clone?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> So the Jurple seed from you was from a clone that you crossed with what male? what was the female clone?


I think it was purple jilly bean x jilly bean


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think it was purple jilly bean x jilly bean


I thought that is what Mo had said but could not remember if the female was purple and male was reg. Jilly..


----------



## MD914 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Mo!! It's been so long since I've made my rounds I don't know that I'll ever get caught up 
Hope all is well


----------



## hyroot (Dec 27, 2014)

jaki


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Pretty cool.. Jurple made High Times pix of the crop for 12-16-14 Thanks for the Sugg. @Mohican


----------



## MD914 (Dec 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Pretty cool.. Jurple made High Times pix of the crop for 12-16-14 Thanks for the Sugg. @Mohican
> 
> View attachment 3320698


Very cool! Congrats 

Mo is full of great ideas 
Will it be in the mag and if so, which issue?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not sure if will also show in the magazine. Not real sure how this works, Mo suggested that I submit the pic. To High Times and I did, checked last night to see the latest edition of Pix of the crop video and it was 2nd to the last pic. in the video on their website and also on YouTube.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Not sure if will also show in the magazine. Not real sure how this works, Mo suggested that I submit the pic. To High Times and I did, checked last night to see the latest edition of Pix of the crop video and it was 2nd to the last pic. in the video on their website and also on YouTube.


Yes!! Mo suggested the same to me...and I too had pics on the website and they used one in the January issue!! They sent an email letting me know it was selected for the mag!! Check your inbox


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes!! Mo suggested the same to me...and I too had pics on the website and they used one in the January issue!! They sent an email letting me know it was selected for the mag!! Check your inbox



Just checked, did not see any email. I did just send them the pic. on Dec. 9 so it may take awhile for them to put it in a print issue and send me a email.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Just checked, did not see any email. I did just send them the pic. on Dec. 9 so it may take awhile for them to put it in a print issue and send me a email.


I actually got my email the same day pics went on the website. I have several pics on the site but only one in the mag..
I knew in September that my pic would be in the January issue. They work way ahead 

Regardless it's something to be quite proud of  Nice work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2014)

that's so cool! Congratulations. How do you go about submitting a picture?
and what kinda prize do they give?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I sent the pic to [email protected]

No prize, for me it was just cool to see it picked.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Sneaking back on for a few minutes.

The goose turned out spectacularly! It was like a giant duck. I love duck and we used an a l' orange recipe.

The pool is cranked up to 92 and I am getting to finally sample all of the treasures that have been shared with me since the Cup in February.

Congrats to @FLkeys for getting posted on High Times!

Happy Christmas! I got a ticket to the Rose Bowl game on the 50 yard line. I wanted to wear the top hat but the wife said it would be rude to the people sitting behind me. She is so smart 

Love and flowers!

Mohican


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

oh man you had goose! My fave at crimbo man. turkey is nice and the ham is a must but the bird choice has to be goose for me, some say it's greasy but I likes it.

Merry crimbo to you and yours man!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Don! It is my new favorite!

Peas, mashers, gravy and goose! I made leftovers last night. Fried up the last of the goose in some gravy and poured it over a fried mashed potato pancake! Served it like pizza so everybody could get one list bite of Christmas.

Happy Christmas Don!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

hahaha Mo you've just invented ( for yourself) bubble and squeak. google that shizz man it's the bomb. all the leftovers mashed up and fried. oh my days is it good. sometimes I catch myself thinking the left overs will be better than the first time round. hahah


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Hahahaha - that is sweet! Bubble and squeak!

I have a new one. Scotch and a doobie for Breakfast. I call it a Tug and a Blow. hehe

Dinner prep:




Goodies:




Lounge:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sneaking back on for a few minutes.
> 
> The goose turned out spectacularly! It was like a giant duck. I love duck and we used an a l' orange recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats on the tickets. last time I went there was in college 30+ years ago. I agree with the wife, but you could paint your torso with your college colors in hopes that the camera will see you and show it on TV. Ninety two sounds comfy with this cool weather we're having but it would be hell exiting the pool. Buuurrrr! Goose sounds yummy too. GT


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey mo. Were u interested n males? I got four that are Headed to the bin if not. 
Purple tai x purple kush
Black sour bubble
Paki punch
Jillanje

The only female I got from the five I popped was skunk #1.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey mo. Were u interested n males? I got four that are Headed to the bin if not.
> Purple tai x purple kush
> Black sour bubble
> Paki punch
> ...


Those are some good males possibly


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2014)

I know. Just don't have room for males in the garden at this stage in the game. 

Think I'm gonna pop some sour cherry. Also need to hook up on some of ur beans doc. If mo wants these I may make it down there later in the week and could pick some up then....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

When should we hook up? Friday?


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years, Mo!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 5, 2015)

Hang in there SG! I may be up there this week after my interview.

So long to 2014!






I will start a 2015 thread.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! good luck with the interview!
Damn look at all those lemons! I need some of them! lol
member u told me about lemon juice for pm.
Whats the mix? im ready.
tried the baking soda/oil/h2o2... its ok but not great.. dat pm still spreading around the tent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! good luck with the interview!
> Damn look at all those lemons! I need some of them! lol
> member u told me about lemon juice for pm.
> Whats the mix? im ready.
> tried the baking soda/oil/h2o2... its ok but not great.. dat pm still spreading around the tent.


Try 2 tbls of apple cider vinegar to a gallon of water DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2015)

damn I don't have apple cider vinegar on hand. just distilled white vinegar.
edit
nevermind got some now.lol.. thanks DOC!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm going both days. That Saturday is my birthday. So ill be celebrating tough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Had some tophat genetics find there way to the swamp today


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is the link to the 2015 thread:

*Mohican's 2015 Season*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had some tophat genetics find there way to the swamp today


I need some in my garden!

Looking killer as always Moh. I need the weather you got right now lol. -25 Celsius outside today.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Im in your other thread now so I am un-watching this one.  Great 2014 you had mo!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I need some in my garden!
> 
> Looking killer as always Moh. I need the weather you got right now lol. -25 Celsius outside today.


82 here now in LA


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Im in your other thread now so I am un-watching this one.  Great 2014 you had mo!


Same here


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 82 here now in LA


I need to win the lottery lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Me too! See you all in the 2015 thread!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 82 here now in LA


Was 80 degrees here too in Orange County too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

a glorious 35 here today boys!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 28, 2015)

2 nights ago. Check the humidity. I had to close the windows and turn on the a/c . I was sweating balls. Felt like it was 90


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2015)

There is a 2015 thread now @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is the Jesus OG in the sun. Time to take some big clones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the mom of spider?


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 6, 2015)

WOW... great thread.. very amusing and almost like a book to read... heck it is JUST like a book to read lol 

took me a long time to go through the entire 140 pages but sure was worth the time

thx for continuing making a whole years thread mo they are very entertaining and educational too 

on to the 2015 thread now .. cya when i reach the end of that 

greets sin


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad you enjoyed it! It was a great season that resulted in some magic seeds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 6, 2015)

hoping for some nice seeds in a few weeks myself cause i just polinated 4 strains 3 days ago and all 4 with 5 differrent males 

had 2 different scott's og males, had 2 lowryder#1 males and i had a cookies kush femmed freebee wich turned out to be a full male so luckily not a herman.. question is though what male it is .. might be a cookies kush but barneys farmwhere they are from only has femmed as i know and the seed company told me they came straight from the original box from barneys so who knows where the problem might have been.. so its a mystery male to me hehehe

crosses i made were (female x male):
from rare dankness the scott's og

scott's og #3 x scott's og #1
scott's og #3 x scott's og #2
scott's og #3 x lowryder#1 01
scott's og #3 x lowryder#1 02
scott's og #3 x mystery male

from bcbd the gsc real or not i dont care to me its just a plant with a name and all the fuzz around it just made me curious hehehe

girl scout cookies x scott's og #1
girl scout cookies x scott's og #2
girl scout cookies x lowryder#1 01
girl scout cookies x lowryder#1 02
girl scout cookies x mystery male

from barney's farm i have a blue cheese and an amnesia lemon

blue cheese x scott's og #1
blue cheese x scott's og #2
blue cheese x lowryder#1 01
blue cheese x lowryder#1 02
blue cheese x mystery male

amnesia lemon x scott's og #1
amnesia lemon x scott's og #2
amnesia lemon x lowryder#1 01
amnesia lemon x lowryder#1 02
amnesia lemon x mystery male

ill be posting some pics of the seeds when i get to the end of your current 2015 grow mo.. if you dont mind that is 

greets sin


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

You could get some Triangle seeds out of the Scott's crosses!

I did


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 7, 2015)

hehe i' d love that  
time will tell i guess but am allready exited about what will come from them 

sin


----------

